# Official Raw Discussion Thread-1/27/14-Someone tell Cameron she's not at the club



## WWE

Please no Cena vs Wyatt :favre


----------



## Honey Bucket

Just boggles the mind they decide to go for Cena/Wyatt rather than Shield/Wyatts. Cena will probably start giggling like a backseat adolescent the moment Bray begins to cut a promo. 

Hopefully they can conjure up a story to make it interesting, but I've got my skeptical shoes on.


----------



## Death Rider

Watching Batista getting pissed as the crowd boo the hell out of him should be fun.


----------



## Davion McCool

They are going to HAVE TO turn Batista heel. The crowd will leave them no other option.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

I'M BOYCOTTING RAW TONIGHT.

Because i have college in the morning :hhh2

#fuckthemachine


----------



## 751161

This is going to be..interesting to say the least. I just woke up this morning still shaking my head. :draper2

I did think Sheamus and Reigns looked fucking great in the Rumble last night though. Sheamus looked like he'd never gone, and Reigns breaking Kane's record was amazing.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

:ti

Didnt take long before Batista's return backfired.


----------



## Waffelz

I'll watch and hope for a more or same crowd.


----------



## Headliner

I wouldn't be surprised if WWE decided to not have Bryan on the show at all. But Batista is definitely getting booed so it should be interesting to see if it gets to him again.


----------



## WWE

WrestlingforEverII said:


> :ti
> 
> Didnt take long before Batista's return backfired.


They can still save themselves by doing Batista vs Bryan at Wrestlemania or something.

At EC, it may very well be:

Orton(C)
Cena
Bryan
Lesnar
Bray Wyatt
CM Punk

Daniel Bryan can win by pinning Orton, 

Heck. If could be Orton vs Bryan vs Batista at WM


----------



## CrookedSmile

This RAW will be very interesting, no doubt about that. No matter what anyone says you will watch it or read what happens. Personally I want to see how much the crowd will shit on Batista


----------



## Bookockey

My excitement about signing up for WWE Netowrk to get PPV's is hurt by this. I think the PPV's are going to switch places with Raw and become a lead-in for Monday night making it like watching Raw 2 nights in a row.

If TNA were in even decent shapr this would be a great chance for them to be the alternative but their last show looked worse than the early TNA weekly PPV's.


----------



## Bookockey

If the fans want to send a message - don't sign up for WWE Network right away. Let them know you want a good Mania and not more of what we got last night. Sure we will eventually sign up, but they would panic if the first week's sign ups are way below expectations.


----------



## Odo

Bad News Barrett to come out and finish Daniel Bryan off, before Erick Rowan tosses him off the stage in a wheelchair. Zack Ryder rushes out with the EMTs.

20 minute Randy Orton promo, Batista just about completes the 40m walk to the ring before needing oxygen. #dealwithit

John Cena to testify on Bray Wyatt's white ass, expect a 'come get some'

NAO / Rhodes rematch, infighting costs Rhodes

Sheamus wants a fight, cause he loves to fight.

Think I got this?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Fourth Wall said:


> I did think Sheamus and Reigns looked fucking great in the Rumble last night though. Sheamus looked like he'd never gone, and Reigns breaking Kane's record was amazing.


Agreed wholeheartedly with this. It was nice to see 1-800-FELLA back in full force and it was impressive to see that he never lost a step despite being gone for half a year. Reigns going HAM at Survivor Series was fun and it was even more so at the Rumble. Breaking Kane's record was just the cherry on top.

Really interested on where both guys go from here.


----------



## Davion McCool

Canelo said:


> Bad News Barrett to come out and finish Daniel Bryan off, before Erick Rowan tosses him off the stage in a wheelchair. Zack Ryder rushes out with the EMTs.
> 
> 20 minute Randy Orton promo, Batista just about completes the 40m walk to the ring before needing oxygen. #dealwithit
> 
> John Cena to testify on Bray Wyatt's white ass, expect a 'come get some'
> 
> NAO / Rhodes rematch, infighting costs Rhodes
> 
> Sheamus wants a fight, cause he loves to fight.
> 
> Think I got this?


I was just sick a little in my mouth.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Pretty much all I want to see out of this. Batista can't take getting shat on. Hilarity could ensue.



> WWE.com previews the epic fallout from the most exciting Royal Rumble in years.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Da MastaMind

I will watch only to see the crowd reactions. Should be fun

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper

Adding fuel to the fire by making it sound like Daniel Bryan was a squash .. and of course, not acknowledging the fact that the fans were ready to tear the building apart. 

I've been looking around the internet today and it's not pretty. I've never seen rage quite like this before. Probably the last time I saw something like this was when Bret was screwed but that was because I was in Canada when that happened.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Anybody else see the subtitle for the RAW thread?

#GASSEDOUT, #WILLBEGONEINTWOYEARS, #MYASSSTILLHURTSFROMTHOSESKINNYJEANS, #INEEDANOTHERDIVATOBANG, #WHEREISAJ

:tyson


----------



## dan the marino

Davion McCool said:


> They are going to HAVE TO turn Batista heel. The crowd will leave them no other option.


Not when he's playing a big hero in the Marvel movie. He'll be a heel to the crowd but officially he'll remain face.



Waffelz said:


> I'll watch and hope for a more or same crowd.


Pretty much. I know people make the "see you next week joke" but I've taken a break in the past (summer of '09 I think, don't think anyone can blame me). I'm planning on taking another one for a bit right after the RAW following Wrestlemania and to be honest I'm sticking out this long just to see the crowd hijack the shows at this point. Triple H and his friends, Cena and part-timers... And most of all I'm just disgusted with the way they ignore their fans, with Bryan being the final nail in the coffin. 

Anyway the crowd should be hot tonight at least.


----------



## Londrick

Hoping for another great crowd. It's sad when the thing people are most looking forward to is a crowd like last night instead of what's actually going on in the ring. WWE's fault.


----------



## Davion McCool

Londrick said:


> Hoping for another great crowd. It's sad when the thing people are most looking forward to is a crowd like last night instead of what's actually going on in the ring. WWE's fault.


Is that Daniel Bryan's pout-face in your sig? What a qt 3.14159.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Batista looks fucking weird. I thought he was suppose to be huge and ripped but his body is just weird, Ziggler looks bigger than him.


----------



## Killmonger

Just imagine if Barrett was #30 last night... :lmao


----------



## Odo

Seven said:


> Just imagine if Barrett was #30 last night... :lmao


I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS

As he doesn't come to the ring, but instead commentates from his podium


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Seven said:


> Just imagine if Barrett was #30 last night... :lmao


They could have played on this, he could have announced the bad news was that the crowd's hero Daniel Bryan wouldn't be in the Rumble.

The heat would have been off the charts. Instead they sent poor Rey out there.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Meh. Other than the crowd and Daniel Bryan, will only watch for The Shield. And maybe a good Bray Wyatt promo.

Is Lesnar gonna be there tonight?


----------



## Bryan D.

Not gonna watch it. I'll probably watch Lesnar's segment if he's on the show. I hope the crowd boo's the fucking hell out of Batista and chant Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Odo

On a serious note, John Cena will be briefed today to go out there and speak on Bryan's behalf about not being in the rumble. They have to address this issue, and Cena is by far the best shot they have at getting through tonights Raw. Love him or loathe him, he works a crowd like no other.


----------



## Big Dog

I hope Barrett finally gets a feud with Sheamus, especially since Sheamus won't be main eventing now but he is a definitive main eventer, it'll really help get Barrett over.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah if there is one man WWE can send out to deal with this, it's gotta be Cena.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

This RTWM is going to be fucking fascinating.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

the only reason him being back is for that huge paycheck and basically indirectly telling everyone to go check out his new film. 
good luck to him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Big Dog said:


> I hope Barrett finally gets a feud with Sheamus, especially since Sheamus won't be main eventing now but he is a definitive main eventer, it'll really help get Barrett over.


As true as that is, that's not what will happen. Sheamus will unfortunately kick Barrett's head into next week and Barrett will continue to dwell in the pit of obscurity.

Frankly, I don't trust WWE to handle Barrett correctly in the ring, so I'm fine if they delay his in-ring return for as long as possible and he just does the #BadNewsBarrett shtick weekly.



Seven said:


> Just imagine if Barrett was #30 last night... :lmao


That would've been amazing. Would've been an instant way to get Barrett back to getting top level heat. A missed opportunity for sure.


----------



## WhyMe123

Hopefully Brock beats the living hell out of Orton.


----------



## WWE

I can see them build up Cena/Bryan vs Wyatt's

I'd like to see that

But please no Bray vs Cena


----------



## DudeLove669

In my honest opinion the WWE Network is one of the greatest values I've ever seen. I was greatly looking forward to buying it and subscribing for years, but I refuse to support a dictatorship.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Man, twitter exploded last night, everyone was pissed by that ending. Seems everyone is agreeing to not buy the network now..good job WWE.


----------



## Rankles75

Big Bray Wyatt fan but I'm worried about the upcoming feud with Cena. Having Bray (or any of the Family) tap out to his weak-ass STF would kill their reputation stone dead imo. Nobody ever comes out on top in a feud with him so I'm just hoping they're not buried too deep....


----------



## Odo

Rankles75 said:


> Big Bray Wyatt fan but I'm worried about the upcoming feud with Cena. Having Bray (or any of the Family) tap out to his weak-ass STF would kill their reputation stone dead imo. Nobody ever comes out on top in a feud with him so I'm just hoping they're not buried too deep....


Ya know, call me crazy, but I'm gonna make a bold prediction. I'm backing Bray to come out on top.


----------



## Korvin

I'll watch.

The Rumble finish may have been a let down but there are still other things of interest though... Cody Rhodes and Goldust. More of Kane and CM Punk, The possibility of the Wyatts beating up on Cena more, Whats next for Sheamus, whats next within The Shield after Roman Reigns eliminated the other two and of course whats next for Daniel Bryan.

I know that it looks like Batista vs. Orton at WrestleMania, but the way that they used Brock Lesnar at the Rumble, it really makes me wonder if they are pushing towards Lesnar winning at EC and then Batista vs. Lesnar at WM.


----------



## WWE

I'm calling it.

HHH will open raw, and instead of saying something. He's going to just stand there and take in all those Daniel Bryan chants


----------



## WhyMe123

Please put the Belt on Brock and let him go into mania as a badass unstoppable champ!


----------



## Londrick

CYC said:


> I'm calling it.
> 
> HHH will open raw, and instead of saying something. He's going to just stand there and take in all those Daniel Bryan chants


With this look on his face










Gonna be awesome.


----------



## WWE

Courtesy of green light










Deserves more recognition​


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

CYC said:


> I'm calling it.
> 
> HHH will open raw, and instead of saying something. He's going to just stand there and take in all those Daniel Bryan chants


this defo 



gunna be VERY interesting raw hope to god the crowd is on fire tonight.

wwe needs to make this right

what would be interesting is for hhh to come out and then bryan....bryan asks why he was left out of rumble and ends up attacking the game. OR hhh says he had bigger plans for him for WM when he has to face taker

looking forward to crowds reaction to batista haha hes gunna be boo'd to fuk :evil:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Meh I'm looking forward to it.

Rusev Raw debut
GOAT Wyatt
Rumble fallout
Cody/Goldust heel turn (pretty sure they'll be a rematch and Codes will turn on Goldust for eliminating him last night)


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

volt28 said:


> Man, twitter exploded last night, everyone was pissed by that ending. Seems everyone is agreeing to not buy the network now..good job WWE.


Well these people need to get over themselves.


----------



## Jammy

Bryan looks like such a fucking jobber in that last pic.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## Cyon

I'm gonna watch to see how Batista handles the whole ordeal. Maybe they'll send in Cena to mention Bryan as damage control.

This whole thing is like watching a giant train wreck :lol


----------



## checkcola

The thing I don't get. There's more than one top spot. So, who is the company killing their product for? The WWE is going to survive even if a guy like Sheamus never makes it to a level higher than Bryan (for example).


----------



## Mainboy

This will be very PLEASING to watch tonight and can't wait to hear the booooooo's


----------



## H

> #GASSEDOUT, #WILLBEGONEINTWOYEARS, #MYASSSTILLHURTSFROMTHOSESKINNYJEANS, #INEEDANOTHERDIVATOBANG, #WHEREISAJ


:lmao :lmao

Not sure what to expect from Cleveland, so we'll see. Vince and Hunter probably hate Bryan HARD right now.


----------



## Punkholic

What do you guys expect from tonight's show rating-wise? Will it do well or will it lose viewership?


----------



## Bryan D.

Punkholic said:


> What do you guys expect from tonight's show rating-wise? Will it do well or will it lose viewership?


Raws after PPVs always do well.


----------



## Odo

Ratings will be high, a lot of people want to see the fallout from last night.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Not sure what to expect from Cleveland, so we'll see. Vince and Hunter probably hate Bryan HARD right now.


They are in Cleveland for Raw? :favre Miz's father better be in the audience tonight.


----------



## EdgeHead103

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

They're just going to pipe noise in/turn the crowd mic down. Vince and HHH won't let a repeat of last night ever happen again. Bryan is done. WWE is not a wrestling show anymore.


----------



## TKOW

- HHH opens RAW, completely blanks the D-Bryan chants, throws a shot at Mick Foley, and introduces the RR winner "who outlasted 29 other superstars by coming in #28" Batista
- Batista tries his best to cut a promo, throws in his new Twitter "#dealwithit", amidst boos and more D-Bryan chants
- WWE Network hype
- Royal Rumble recap
- Cena no sells Bray Wyatt promo
- WWE Network hype
- Pointless Divas match
- WWE Network hype
- More Royal Rumble recap
- Backstage segment: HHH congratulates Outlaws on their title victory and throws another shot at Mick Foley
- WWE Network hype
- More Royal Rumble recap
- Cena beats Harper and Rowan
- Orton cuts a promo, gets interrupted by Lesnar. More D-Bryan chants
- Batista beats someone in the main event despite Orton's interference. More D-Bryan chants
- BUY THE WWE APP
- End show.

:trips2 :vince5 :nash :bigdave


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Gotta be honest, I know the good sh*t will start after Elimination Chamber, so I'm only interested in what's Lesnar doing in this RAW.


----------



## Legion3

Daniel Bryan chants all ngiht.


----------



## DoubtGin

I expect a NAO vs Rhodes rematch


----------



## Punkholic

Canelo said:


> Ratings will be high, a lot of people want to see the fallout from last night.


I just hope Vince doesn't take it as people tuning in because they liked the outcome of the Rumble match.


----------



## Irish Jet

CYC said:


> They can still save themselves by doing Batista vs Bryan at Wrestlemania or something.
> 
> At EC, it may very well be:
> 
> Orton(C)
> Cena
> Bryan
> Lesnar
> Bray Wyatt
> CM Punk
> 
> Daniel Bryan can win by pinning Orton,
> 
> Heck. If could be Orton vs Bryan vs Batista at WM


Nah I'm pretty sure it will be Punk vs Kane setting up his match with HHH at WM.

They've been reporting that Bryan/Sheamus is in the making so more likely it would be him instead of Punk. Bryan will probably eliminate him and then Sheamus will beat him down and get him eliminated, turning heel.

LOL at some people thinking Lesnar-Orton will feud. He's the "self proclaimed" #1 contender and there's no way they do a heel vs heel feud now. It will be those 2 as well as 4 others in the chamber. HHH will probably announce this right away to get some of the Bryan heat to die down.


----------



## Dragzila

Interested to see how the WWE will react after last night.


----------



## Punkholic

Dragzila said:


> Interested to see how the WWE will react after last night.


As much as I hope this doesn't happen, I expect WWE to just ignore everything and move on like nothing happened.


----------



## Legion3

Where's RAW tonight?


----------



## El Barto

The crowd should be epic. But Cleveland is a factory of sadness. We'll see if they can bring it like they should.


----------



## Legion3

Cleveland? Crowd better be good...


----------



## Wagg

Tonight I hope to see a vignette with some mystery figure arriving in WWE on 2/17/14 or 2/24/14 and the man in that vignette to be STING!


----------



## zkorejo

Alright guys, fun time is over. Get prepared for the glorious ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIAhhh!!... Featuring:

Feud no.1: John Cena avenging poor little Daniel Bryan and overcoming the odds for the 1009754286th time by beating Bray Wyatt and his family all by himself at Wrestlemania. 

Feud no. 2: The fan favourite Batista winning the WWE World heavyweight title from the most entertaining and the greatest professional wrestler who has ever stepped foot in the ring, Randy Orton. Former Evolution buddies fighting to become THE face of the WWE at WMXXX.

And other not so important matches like.. CM Punk vs Kane that Idgaf about and many more.

Thank God I dont give a fuck about WWE storylines and dont expect too much from these monkeys anymore. They cant do anything right. Royal Rumble went EXACTLY how I said it would, but it was still hard to watch because of all the Daniel Bryan chants during the RR, esp. after the no. 30 entry.

Its a sad day when guys like John Cena, Randy Orton and Batista are in the important feuds even when nobody gives a fuck about these assclowns, while guys like Daniel Bryan, CM Punk or Dolph Ziggler are not given the spotlight even when the fans want them to. 

Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar(if it happens) and the Shield breakup are the only two things I will be looking forward to.


----------



## morris3333

AJ Lee go to beat Naomi for diva championship.

Big E Langston beat Dean Ambrose.

Lesnar go to beat down someone then Undertaker make the save.

cena go to call out the Wyatt Family.

Batista face to face with Randy Orton.

HHH should open up the show.


----------



## Punkholic

Legion3 said:


> Where's RAW tonight?


Cleveland. I have no idea how smarky the Cleveland crowd is, but I hope they let their voice be heard.


----------



## Waffelz

Ratings will be good, and they'll give the credit to Batista


----------



## Bryan D.

Legion3 said:


> Where's RAW tonight?


Cleveland. Miz's hometown, I think.


----------



## Captain Edd

Any chance Taker might show up tonight? Maybe to start his WrestleMania feud? :mark:


----------



## BlueRover

EVERYONE will be watching Raw tonight, so WWE damn sure did it's job. Yes, Orton has the title, and Batista won the RR. But do you know who the most over guys are right now, after all this? Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns. So WWE did its job right and you people are being impatient and acting all but--hurt.


----------



## Waffelz

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 10m
#RoyalRumble @WWEUniverse
from the bottom of where my heart should be:
thank you for reminding me why i still do this!


----------



## checkcola

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 9m 
#RoyalRumble @WWEUniverse
from the bottom of where my heart should be:
thank you for reminding me why i still do this!


Dolph humbled by his crowd reaction. Glad to see the poor guy having something to smile about after not shaking the right guy's hand or whatever.


----------



## Punkholic

Bryan D. said:


> Cleveland. Miz's hometown, I think.


I hope Miz's father is there and Miz gets punted by Orton again just to see his priceless reaction of not giving a fuck.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

WE WANT SHANE! WE WANT SHANE! WE WANT SHANE!


----------



## Punkholic

Waffelz said:


> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 10m
> #RoyalRumble @WWEUniverse
> from the bottom of where my heart should be:
> thank you for reminding me why i still do this!


Nice to see him happy. He's a great performer and could go far if he learns to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## CarolinaCoog

checkcola said:


> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 9m
> #RoyalRumble @WWEUniverse
> from the bottom of where my heart should be:
> thank you for reminding me why i still do this!
> 
> 
> Dolph humbled by his crowd reaction. Glad to see the poor guy having something to smile about after not shaking the right guy's hand or whatever.


Got one of the biggest pops of the whole Rumble match. He's still got a loyal fanbase (I know, he sucks, he's not as good as he thinks he is, he's a douche, etc, etc) so I hope the WWE does something with him. Even if it's something like giving him the US Title and letting him have a decent midcard feud. God knows Ambrose isn't doing anything with it.


----------



## Roach13

Punkholic said:


> Cleveland. I have no idea how smarky the Cleveland crowd is, but I hope they let their voice be heard.


The last Raw in Cleveland was in Sept the stripping of the belt/miz dad deal they were pretty pro Bryan


----------



## morris3333

Batista will not likely be boo in Cleveland.


----------



## Certified G

Hmm, maybe they'll air a Sting promo tonight to get fans excited and make them forget about Daniel Bryan... Nah probably not.

Hopefully Cleveland delivers what everyone here is expecting, gonna be an interesting show tonight.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Looking very much forward to RAW tonight

Batista will be booed out of the god damn building to be honest


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

morris3333 said:


> Batista will not likely be boo in Cleveland.


Wanna bet?

Hes gunna be boo'd mercilessly 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon

After witnessing what happened at RR, I feel like Winston at the end of 1984.

I LOVE BIG BROTHER WWE

BATISTA IS BEST FOR BUSINESS :vince$ :vince$ :vince$ :lelbrock






BTW, any chance Batista :bigdave the crowd?


----------



## Rankles75

BlueRover said:


> EVERYONE will be watching Raw tonight, so WWE damn sure did it's job. Yes, Orton has the title, and Batista won the RR. But do you know who the most over guys are right now, after all this? Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns. So WWE did its job right and you people are being impatient and acting all but--hurt.


Pretty good night for Bray Wyatt too....


----------



## Wagg

The Corre said:


> Hmm, maybe they'll air a Sting promo tonight to get fans excited and make them forget about Daniel Bryan... Nah probably not.
> 
> Hopefully Cleveland delivers what everyone here is expecting, gonna be an interesting show tonight.


They need to come with something that'll win the fans after the shit from last night. If Sting signed then I think that they could air a promo for him to take the fans back.


----------



## FITZ

I didn't think Pittburgh would react the way they did last night so I won't be shocked if we get something similar. Pittsburgh and Cleveland are only about 130 miles apart so I think there is a good chance that a lot of the same people will be at both shows. I know if I were a wrestling fan and I lived in Cleveland I would have bought tickets to both. I wouldn't think people in Pittsburgh would drive to Cleveland after the Rumble was in there home town so it's not like it would be the same exact crowd. There should be a decent amount of cross over between the crowds and that makes me think we will get similar reactions to last night.


----------



## squeelbitch

just stream this shit tonight if ur bored of the sameold shit.

here's how it will go down at the start of raw, triple h and stephanie in the ring, batista comes out, cole wets himself with excitement, fans reject batista as being over and stephanie will probably plead with the fans to cheer batista, daniel bryan chants will ring out in the arena and i'm sure triple h an stephanie will think quickly on their feet, rip up their script and somehow try and use daniel bryan's popularity to get fans cheering batista like cena has done in the past few months


----------



## Waffelz

It's Zigglers hometown, too!


----------



## Waffelz

Coach ‏@CMPunk 24s
Thanks for all the support. Keep being you guys, it's pretty cool.


----------



## checkcola

Waffelz said:


> Coach ‏@CMPunk 24s
> Thanks for all the support. Keep being you guys, it's pretty cool.


Endorsing the rogue chants, basically. heh


----------



## X-Train

I hate the WWEs obsession with social media but I honestly think for the WWE to take notice we need to get something trending


----------



## APEX

*If they have this chamber I will MARK.

Orton
Cena
Lesnar
CM Punk
Bray Wyatt
Reigns*


----------



## El Barto




----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Cyon

El Barto said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

DoubtGin said:


>


#dealwithitbigdavegoingtoWM


----------



## Conor?

Can't wait for tonight...as per fucking usual. :lmao


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

The only reason I'm watching tonight's RAW is to hear the crowd reactions. That is all.


----------



## CJohn3:16

I doubt Cleveland booes Batista. But I still can see some sort of hijacking by the crowds in the Orton/Batista promos.


----------



## CJohn3:16

APEX said:


> *If they have this chamber I will MARK.
> 
> Orton
> Cena
> Lesnar
> CM Punk
> Bray Wyatt
> Reigns*


This would sell a ton fuck of PPVs.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

APEX said:


> *If they have this chamber I will MARK.
> 
> Orton
> Cena
> Lesnar
> CM Punk
> Bray Wyatt
> Reigns*


poor danny boy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'm only gonna watch for the crowd reactions tonight. I expect the crowd to completely shit all over the show.


----------



## Timpatriot

cmpunkisgod. said:


> The only reason I'm watching tonight's RAW is to hear the crowd reactions. That is all.


This.


----------



## 751161

I really hope the crowd isn't a disappointment tonight. If they're like how last night was, then I can't wait. :banderas


----------



## brandiexoxo

The Rumble got me a bit more interested in the Kane/Punk feud. Also, I'm excited to see where they go with Brock since Show is out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Like usual wanna see punk, Wyatt's, real Americans, Rollins and outlaws that's about it


----------



## Headliner

I'm hoping they don't start a Cody/Goldust feud leading to a match at Mania. WWE has this unhealthy obsession with splitting up tag teams and turning them against each other. I have a feeling this is going to happen. They still had a lot of time left as a team.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

APEX said:


> *If they have this chamber I will MARK.
> 
> Orton
> Cena
> Lesnar
> CM Punk
> Bray Wyatt
> Reigns*


I doubt they will put Lesnar in the Chamber.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

WWE has wanted to pit them against each other for a long time, Golddust as well. It's going to happen sooner or later.



Headliner said:


> I'm hoping they don't start a Cody/Goldust feud leading to a match at Mania. WWE has this unhealthy obsession with splitting up tag teams and turning them against each other. I have a feeling this is going to happen. They still had a lot of time left as a team.


----------



## Aficionado

Headliner said:


> I'm hoping they don't start a Cody/Goldust feud leading to a match at Mania. WWE has this unhealthy obsession with splitting up tag teams and turning them against each other. I have a feeling this is going to happen. They still had a lot of time left as a team.


I always thought that was apart of the plan. Dustin's been pushing for a match at Mania with Cody for 2 years now despite his most recent tweets about not wanting to fight Cody. If anything, that tweet solidified that was the direction. I was just hoping Dustin would go in as a heel but now I'm not sure how it will play out. I'm sure Dusty will get involved.


----------



## TKOW

Headliner said:


> I'm hoping they don't start a Cody/Goldust feud leading to a match at Mania. WWE has this unhealthy obsession with splitting up tag teams and turning them against each other. I have a feeling this is going to happen. They still had a lot of time left as a team.


Cody is turning heel on Goldust and will blame him for "holding him back" for the past six months. It was already triggered last night.


----------



## Headliner

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> WWE has wanted to pit them against each other for a long time, Golddust as well. It's going to happen sooner or later.





TKOW said:


> Cody is turning heel on Goldust and will blame him for "holding him back" for the past six months. It was already triggered last night.





Aficionado said:


> I always thought that was apart of the plan. Dustin's been pushing for a match at Mania with Cody for 2 years now despite his most recent tweets about not wanting to fight Cody. If anything, that tweet solidified that was the direction. I was just hoping Dustin would go in as a heel but now I'm not sure how it will play out. I'm sure Dusty will get involved.


I don't mind the match but it's too soon to me. I'd prefer the match happen at Summerslam than Mania. They had some good momentum as a tag team and Goldust is in the best ring shape of his life. The storyline regarding the match would be great though.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Curious to see how they will build towards the chamber this year. I'm" guessing Orton defending the World Title but they could swerve and do a #1 Contender's Match though that wouldn't make much sense plot wise if they're building towards Big Dave and Randy. I also expect ADR to get fed to Batista at Elimination Chamber to build him up for Mania.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Goldust v Cody WM30

:mark:


----------



## English Dragon

Matt_Yoda said:


> Curious to see how they will build towards the chamber this year. I'm" guessing Orton defending the World Title but they could swerve and do a #1 Contender's Match though that wouldn't make much sense plot wise if they're building towards Big Dave and Randy. I also expect ADR to get fed to Batista at Elimination Chamber to build him up for Mania.


EC card;

Orton vs. Lesnar

Cena vs. Wyatt vs Sheamus vs Bryan vs. ???? vs. ???? - Elimination Chamber for #1 contender spot

CM Punk vs. Kane

Batista vs. del Rio

thats a decent card. not sure who else to put in the EC though. also not sure what to do with the shield.


----------



## TKOW

English Dragon said:


> EC card;
> 
> Orton vs. Lesnar
> 
> Cena vs. Wyatt vs Sheamus vs Bryan vs. ???? vs. ???? - Elimination Chamber for #1 contender spot
> 
> CM Punk vs. Kane
> 
> Batista vs. del Rio
> 
> thats a decent card. not sure who else to put in the EC though. also not sure what to do with the shield.


Can't see them doing Orton vs. Lesnar one-on-one. The Elimination Chamber will be for the title - OR, Batista will do a Cena-08 and want his title shot at the Chamber.


----------



## Odo

The saddest thing about all this fuckery is I, along with a lot of you, I suspect, cannot fucking wait for Raw tonight.

It's like having an abusive boyfriend.


----------



## Conor?

Canelo said:


> The saddest thing about all this fuckery is I, along with a lot of you, I suspect, cannot fucking wait for Raw tonight.
> 
> It's like having an abusive boyfriend.


Can't. Fucking. Wait. :lmao :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Canelo said:


> The saddest thing about all this fuckery is I, along with a lot of you, I suspect, cannot fucking wait for Raw tonight.
> 
> It's like having an abusive boyfriend.


It's true, it's damn true.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Canelo said:


> The saddest thing about all this fuckery is I, along with a lot of you, I suspect, cannot fucking wait for Raw tonight.
> 
> It's like having an abusive boyfriend.


That's so wrong, yet funny and true on so many levels..lol


----------



## Tomcat_1985

By the way, we have no /13, but /14


----------



## #Mark

Canelo said:


> The saddest thing about all this fuckery is I, along with a lot of you, I suspect, cannot fucking wait for Raw tonight.
> 
> It's like having an abusive boyfriend.


I'm definitely in the same boat.. But, last night was the last straw for me. I'm gonna try to watch the show online or something. I don't want to continue giving them a reason to do the shit they're doing.


----------



## Continuum

who fucked up the date? f'n lol


----------



## H

Ambrose and Rollins on the local Fox affiliate in Cleveland. :lmao 

http://vimeo.com/85149378


----------



## Continuum

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Ambrose and Rollins on the local Fox affiliate in Cleveland. :lmao
> 
> http://vimeo.com/85149378


ambrose is a slimeball


----------



## Legion3

It's amazing how so many of us are pissed about the Rumble...yet can't wait to turn on USA at 7:57 EST tonight LOL


----------



## Tomcat_1985

Legion3 said:


> It's amazing how so many of us are pissed about the Rumble...yet can't wait to turn on USA at 7:57 EST tonight LOL


Because they want to see the crowd booing the Authority outta the arena.


----------



## Continuum

Legion3 said:


> It's amazing how so many of us are pissed about the Rumble...yet can't wait to turn on USA at 7:57 EST tonight LOL


WWE is all we have, so its time to forgive and forget ....move on and pray wrasslin gawds that the wwe gets something right tonite. lol


----------



## checkcola

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Ambrose and Rollins on the local Fox affiliate in Cleveland. :lmao
> 
> http://vimeo.com/85149378


First thing that has brought a smile to my face today


----------



## Bellas

Cannot wait for tonight. So many things for WWE to ponder...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

#Mark said:


> I'm definitely in the same boat.. But, last night was the last straw for me. I'm gonna try to watch the show online or something. I don't want to continue giving them a reason to do the shit they're doing.


The best thing about watching Raw on the West Coast is that it is delayed 3 hours. That gives me a chance to read the recap and I can tune into a good segment and just skip all the drek.


----------



## Xobeh

Is there any way at all they can stop the first segment being booed?
I was thinking that the only way it'll work is if they announce (at the start of the show) DB was supposed to be in the rumble but got attacked or something and he'll face Batista (and obviously DB wins).

Or else just announce that DB is gonna be in the elmination chamber.


----------



## checkcola

Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 6m 
Just got word that @TMZ would like to record the throwing of a brick through my TV in protest over @WWEDanielBryan not winning #RoyalRumble


----------



## roadkill_

I'm watching RAW for the same reason I tuned into WCW after a boycott in late 2000. The sheer hilarity of the train wreck. McMahon hasn't even left and it's a fucking disaster.

Pre-ordering DEATH OF WWE. Hardback version!


----------



## TKOW

> Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 20m
> Got a shit pile of emails regarding last nights #RoyalRumble. Y'all sound a little pissed off. Interesting development...Stay tuned. #WWE


Understatement.


----------



## checkcola

TKOW said:


> Understatement.


Austin is in the podcasting business while still being a company guy. Interesting fence he has to ride.


----------



## dan the marino

Seven said:


> Just imagine if Barrett was #30 last night... :lmao


That actually would've been hilarious.

Should've been Del Rio though, then they could've pretended he was getting heat for once.



Canelo said:


> Ya know, call me crazy, but I'm gonna make a bold prediction. I'm backing Bray to come out on top.


He's fighting John Cena. At Wrestlemania. With Hogan in Cena's corner.

You're out of your mind.



BlueRover said:


> EVERYONE will be watching Raw tonight, so WWE damn sure did it's job. Yes, Orton has the title, and Batista won the RR. But do you know who the most over guys are right now, after all this? Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns. So WWE did its job right and you people are being impatient and acting all but--hurt.


Right because their job was to sacrifice the return of a B-level legend and the build-up for the biggest show of their biggest ppv of all time just to get fans behind someone, because the WWE has a history of being this subtle. Just got to wait and see etc etc


----------



## Chrome

checkcola said:


> Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 6m
> Just got word that @TMZ would like to record the throwing of a brick through my TV in protest over @WWEDanielBryan not winning #RoyalRumble


Would lol hard if he actually did that.


----------



## TheWFEffect

What does Austin know...........


----------



## Continuum

the show opens with Randy walking slowly to the ring then cuts a promo, batista comes out...cena comes out...lesnar comes out...everybody comes out FUCK!


----------



## CJohn3:16

WWE will turn into a hot mess after HHH gets total control.


----------



## dan the marino

Canelo said:


> The saddest thing about all this fuckery is I, along with a lot of you, I suspect, cannot fucking wait for Raw tonight.
> 
> It's like having an abusive boyfriend.



I've figured out I've been using positive reinforcement with Chipotle and beer to make myself look forward to RAW every Monday nights.

Right now though I also am looking forward to the show, though for all the wrong reasons. Mainly to see the crowd absolutely shit on everything.


----------



## Legion3

Wait, RAW isn't live in California at 5 Pacfic time?


----------



## Captain Edd

Continuum said:


> the show opens with Randy walking slowly to the ring then cuts a promo, batista comes out...cena comes out...lesnar comes out...everybody comes out FUCK!


I think Cena will open the show to deliver his "I'm angry now COME GET SOME" promo to the Wyatts


----------



## checkcola

CJohn3:16 said:


> WWE will turn into a hot mess after HHH gets total control.


Looks like he already has total control. I've been warning people WM30 would be a Evolution Vanity show. I didn't realize Royal Rumble would be as well.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Can't say I'll boycott something I barely watch...but I'm looking forward to tonight. Never thought one person could have that much of an impact on an audience.


----------



## Continuum

oh wait wasnt the whole trips/vince battleforpower-thing supposed to start tonight? good lord...


----------



## PowerandGlory

I could see them opening the night with bryan in a match and not mentioning him again


----------



## Emotion Blur

Continuum said:


> oh wait wasnt the whole trips/vince battleforpower-thing supposed to start tonight? good lord...


Batista vs Orton WMXXX: A McMahon/Helmsley in every corner!


----------



## SonoShion

Looking forward to the potential shitstorm WWE will be getting & Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Kratosx23

Chrome said:


> Would lol hard if he actually did that.


I'm betting he would. Foley could definitely afford a new tv set.

As for Raw, Bray Wyatt and the crowd. That's it.


----------



## Slider575

I am just hoping for a good crowd, that will make this Raw interesting. Looking forward to Goldust vs Cody at WM30 though and to see who the Undertaker is going for


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Won't be watching nor did I watch the Rumble. Heard about the reactions though. If you legit want to boycott but still find out what's happening, stream it. Or watch it online tomorrow. If a mass number of people do that it may well have a big affect on the ratings.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Come to think of it, Barrett would have been great as #30. "I've got some bad news... Daniel bryan is not in the Rumble!" Huge heel heat would have ensued.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Seven said:


> Just imagine if Barrett was #30 last night... :lmao


They could have had his podium, and said, I GOT SOME BAD NEWS FOR YOU.

Daniel Bryan isn't #30 I am.


----------



## Continuum

Best4Bidness said:


> Come to think of it, Barrett would have been great as #30. "I've got some bad news... Daniel bryan is not in the Rumble!" Huge heel heat would have ensued.


that would have been genius !


----------



## RelivingTheShadow




----------



## SaltyKernels

Interested to see what happens with The Shield tonight. Reigns eliminating Ambrose and Rollins was one of my favorite moments from the PPV. Really, Reigns' entire performance was my favorite part of the PPV. I'm interested to see where he goes from here on out. Also interested to see what happens with Cody Rhodes and Goldust.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Hoping for an Undertaker return


----------



## CJohn3:16

Continuum said:


> that would have been genius !


And we already know there is nothing of genius in the WWE Creative Team decisions :cussin:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

birthday_massacre said:


> They could have had his podium, and said, I GOT SOME BAD NEWS FOR YOU.
> 
> Daniel Bryan isn't #30 I am.


:lmao go work for creative


----------



## Marrakesh

PowerandGlory said:


> I could see them opening the night with bryan in a match and not mentioning him again


lol this. I'm really hoping Batista/trips or steph, whoever get's shat on if when they deliver a promo tonight (I'm thinking they might even send vince out bcos he might get it less).

Cena has been fine recently, just doing what he does. hasn't bothered me. Obviously hoping he does the right thing at Mania and puts Bray over.

Orton has actually been really good as of late and his promos have improved. Brock/Orton is fine by me although i suspect it will be a chamber match instead with others involved. 

Batista.. Feel bad for the guy in a way. It's not his fault his bosses are incompetent. He isn't going to turn down a headline slot and a huge pay day at Mania because ''someone else'' deserves it. But Hey they do , and you don't. Your going to get shat on. Deal with it. :batista3


----------



## birthday_massacre

Y2-Jerk said:


> :lmao go work for creative


Its pretty said when posters on message boards can write better than the current WWE creative.

Creative would hate me because I would push all the wrong people , like Punk, Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesero, Ziggler and Sandow.


----------



## Continuum

CJohn3:16 said:


> And we already know there is nothing of genius in the WWE Creative Team decisions :cussin:


:clap:jt


----------



## Sentz12000

Anything else but addressing Bryan will completely annihilate the shows first segment. Batista, Cena, Orton, especially Triple H. Nobody but a big return will stop the shitstorm chants in Cleveland. They can't have it be anything else but addressing it or else that'll be a long 3 hours.


----------



## Continuum

birthday_massacre said:


> Its pretty said when posters on message boards can write better than the current WWE creative.
> 
> Creative would hate me because I would push all the wrong people , like Punk, Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesero, Ziggler and Sandow.


would you give the title to brock lesnar at EC?


----------



## Certified G

The Raw rating will be interesting with all this boycotting talk. I remember back in 2011, the Smackdown episode where Christian lost the World Title right after Extreme Rules was also "boycotted" by fans. That episode actually drew the lowest rating of any Smackdown episode of 2011 up to that point.


----------



## Sentz12000

Wild card. A new viral promotion tonight. Undertaker return teasers, Sting debut teaser, something.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

I am actually looking forward to this Raw and will watch live.. They are either gonna ignore and no sell what happened last night or they are gonna try and fix it. And there is still the possibility of a crowd shitstorm so yeah...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Continuum said:


> would you give the title to brock lesnar at EC?


Brock would never get the title if I was booking. I wouldn't give the title to any part timer. If you want to be champion then you need to be a raw every week.

I would have Brock face the Undertaker at WM. You could easily play off the MMA thing when they crossed paths a few years ago. I would much rather see Brock vs Taker than Brock vs Batista.

If I wanted to fix this shit storm, I would book Daniel Bryan to win the title at EC. I don't even see why Brock should get a title match, why should he get one because he just asked for it?

If WM does end up Orton vs Batista, that WM crowd is going to shit all over it and Orton and Batista are the two guys in the WWE that gets annoyed the most when fans are not int their matches and start chanting for other people.


----------



## Conor?

Just realised, the way Wyatt went over Bryan tells us the feud isn't over, but Bray is moving on to Cena, so what does that leave for Bryan? Teh Bork Lasor?


----------



## Screwball

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Ambrose and Rollins on the local Fox affiliate in Cleveland. :lmao
> 
> http://vimeo.com/85149378


Ambrose was about to cut a promo on Wayne about that Punk thing. :lol


----------



## Cyon

birthday_massacre said:


> They could have had his podium, and said, I GOT SOME BAD NEWS FOR YOU.
> 
> Daniel Bryan isn't #30 I am.


NUCLEAR HEAT


----------



## Vic

The Corre said:


> The Raw rating will be interesting with all this boycotting talk. I remember back in 2011, the Smackdown episode where Christian lost the World Title right after Extreme Rules was also "boycotted" by fans. That episode actually drew the lowest rating of any Smackdown episode of 2011 up to that point.


Didn't Christian get the belt back immediately after that shit went down as well :lmao:lmao:lmao? I wouldn't doubt it if SyFy was up in WWE's ass about not only giving the match away on TV, but also having Christian lose.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Bryan is totally getting a spot at EC. It will be eliminated by Sheamus at the EC. And Sheamus will win in WM 30 in a match between both.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SheamusRKO said:


> Just realised, the way Wyatt went over Bryan tells us the feud isn't over, but Bray is moving on to Cena, so what does that leave for Bryan? Teh Bork Lasor?


Hopefully not a tag match of Cena, Bryan and Sheamus vs the Wyatts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SaltyKernels said:


> Interested to see what happens with The Shield tonight. Reigns eliminating Ambrose and Rollins was one of my favorite moments from the PPV. Really, Reigns' entire performance was my favorite part of the PPV. I'm interested to see where he goes from here on out. Also interested to see what happens with Cody Rhodes and Goldust.


I wouldnt mind seeing a Shield triple threat at Mania. I would hate it if they book a 2-on-1 handicap with Ambrose/Rollins vs Reigns. It sucks that they dropped the ball on a Wyatt/Shield program. would have been hot.


----------



## Leather Rebel

If Batista DESTROYS Bryan today, you'll be surprise?


----------



## Conor?

Tobit said:


> Ambrose was about to cut a promo on Wayne about that Punk thing. :lol


Wouldn't be surprised if Dean boy gets to drop the clam hammer on her tonight. Damn. I'd drag my balls through ten miles of broken glass just to hear her fart through a walkie talkie.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

On the subject of Wyatt and Cena: the pending storyline reminds me of the start of the chorus to one of my favorite Alice in Chains songs "Down in a hole and I don't know if I can be saved". Don't get me wrong, there is some real potential here if Bray comes on these RAWs and paints Cena as being the focal point of the "machine" for a decade and marketed as a genuine guy who in reality is without virtue and tear down Cena outside the ring/personally vs Cena the character painting him as some awful hypocrite. Hell given how cryptic the Wyatt character is I am sure even though the product is pg you could give a subtle nod to Cena's self admitted promiscuous ways and to gain some heat maybe a line like "you are lauded as a compassionate hero for your work with charity but the minute you leave the kids' presence you bear no thought and move on like nothing happened. you liar!" Bray's whole premise to targeting Cena could be that the Wyatts must destroy the main part of the machine (WWE being the machine and Cena being the poster boy since 05) and cleanse the machine of the poison that is Cena. As fresh as that would be and even though I feel for this feud to succeed you need to do something different being that Bray's motivations even in kayfabe are more than just being the best I am scared that WWE/Vince doesn't have the stones to do anything remotely like that and this will just be another cookie cutter Cena wins feud but there is some real potential here for this to flourish and maybe be one of the best feuds Cena has been involved in if WWE just steps outside the box. 

From an in ring perspective though, you couldn't have picked too worse of an opponent for Bray seeing how while Bray is rapidly making his mark, he is still a new face in the grand scheme of things and by nature needs a wrestler who is a great seller in order to get Bray that monsterous effect. Bray while a large man is no super heavyweight and is too new to have the potent offense reputation stick so that he can be seen as a threat no matter who he faces, hence the need for Wyatt to be paried with a good seller right now. John Cena while a good big match performer is generally horrendous at selling, which given this match is going to be Bray's second (arguably first) major contest and debut on the grandest stage if this goes for mania and not EC, this could bode horribly for Bray given that he isn't near the level that Bryan or even Punk are where even if Cena isn't selling you can still through your in ring ability pull a great match out of him. One spark of hope for Bray though is that years ago Cena used to really sell for Umaga and the two worked really well together. Bray isn't the size Umaga was but posseses a similar enough skillset for Bray and Cena to be able to have a match with the same elements Cena vs Umaga had minus the whole Cena struggling to do the AA bit and the match would be fine if Cena would sell for Bray like he did Umaga. However, in 06/07 Cena wrestled with a bit of a chip on his shoulder to prove he could work and deserved the face of the company billing and 7 years later that chip is gone, but that doesn't mean Cena can't turn back the clock.


----------



## CJohn3:16

birthday_massacre said:


> Hopefully not a tag match of Cena, Bryan and Sheamus vs the Wyatts.


You probably just gave them a good idea for tonight's Raw main event...


----------



## O Fenômeno

Hoping HHH atleast lives up to his "Goat Heel" monicker and trolls the fuck out of the audience.

I'm sure they'll bring the entire roster out and HHH and Steph will belittle most of them again.


----------



## Cyon

I hope Sheamus turns heel sometime soon, and becomes a badass type heel. Not a typical chicken shit heel.

If not, at least change his Cena-lite character. Dear lord that stuff has to go.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Just give Miz the belt, grab Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio, and Bob Backlund, and call them De-Evolution!


----------



## CJohn3:16

Not sure if this already posted before but it is hilarious:


----------



## Biast

Fucking captain 0 charisma Daniel Bryan will be cheered tonite... Yay! :side:


----------



## Waffelz

I forgot about Sheamus


----------



## Legion3

CJohn3:16 said:


> You probably just gave them a good idea for tonight's Raw main event...


hope not!


----------



## Jean0987654321

Boycott?? Never said I wasn't going to boycott. Gotta watch when I get home...if I get home in time...


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler* 3h
CLEVELAND, youve got quite an act to follow...
TONITE @wwe #RAW
looking forward to the 12th man
*@WWEUniverse*


And now the locker room is getting onboard. :clap


----------



## Legion3

Wow.


----------



## Xobeh

Slightly off topic but was there ever a RAW like tonights? In that I mean it followed such a blatant fuck up (IE, people generally being pissed over it, it getting news coverage, etc)?


----------



## joeycalz

I hope the crowd hijacks the show. I swear to God.


----------



## Schmoove

JoMoxRKO said:


> *Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler* 3h
> CLEVELAND, youve got quite an act to follow...
> TONITE @wwe #RAW
> looking forward to the 12th man
> *@WWEUniverse*
> 
> 
> And now the locker room is getting onboard. :clap


Welp, looks like Dolph will be getting squashed by El Torrito tonight.


----------



## Captain Edd

Schmoove said:


> Welp, looks like Dolph will be getting squashed by El Torrito tonight.


El Torito will be at Raw? :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78

C'mon Cleveland, make an Ohioan proud tonight. I really wish they were in Philly tho.


----------



## just1988

*So who's sticking it to the WWE and watching Raw via stream tonight rather than watching it on TV?*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Xobeh said:


> Slightly off topic but was there ever a RAW like tonights? In that I mean it followed such a blatant fuck up (IE, people generally being pissed over it, it getting news coverage, etc)?


They usually seem to top themselves pretty often, but they really topped this one.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Is Lesnar scheduled for tonight?


----------



## JoMoxRKO

They better fix the problem soon or all of this will have a negative impact on "Their Great WWE Network" slated to debut really soon....


----------



## CJohn3:16

JoMoxRKO said:


> *Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler* 3h
> CLEVELAND, youve got quite an act to follow...
> TONITE @wwe #RAW
> looking forward to the 12th man
> *@WWEUniverse*
> 
> 
> And now the locker room is getting onboard. :clap


This pretty much assures Ziggler is getting his ass kicked tonight.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

I love Ziggler, but he just keeps on digging.


----------



## MoneyStax

Oh, Ziggler. :lol


----------



## checkcola

Bob the Jobber said:


> I love Ziggler, but he just keeps on digging.


When your already at the bottom, there's only one way to go.


----------



## WWE

Imagine if raw gets better than expected ratings tonight

:bigdave :ti


----------



## BarneyArmy

Its about time Taker returns too.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Ziggler has no way to go but down. He probably knows that. Shame. He would have been a great World Champion heel if got the chance.


----------



## Mr.S

Biast said:


> Fucking captain 0 charisma Daniel Bryan will be cheered tonite... Yay! :side:


Bryan's got a lot of charisma. You've gotta be stupid to not see it.


----------



## morris3333

Lesnar go to beat down Ziggler and wwe is likely cut Ziggler very soon.

cena go to wrestle in the main event tonight.


----------



## checkcola

*JR Addresses Royal Rumble Controversies, Volatile Q&A's Updated, RINGSIDE w/ JR Ticket Info *



> Thanks for stopping by our site. We've done a fair amount of upgrades here including you being able to search for questions, etc. We've also got ticket info on my two, RINGSIDE: An Evening with Jim Ross shows coming to NYC and New Orleans. Lots of emotions being displayed by many WWE fans after the Royal Rumble...here are my thoughts
> 
> I don't think that I have received as much impassioned feedback on a WWE PPV event in recent memory as I have over the past several hours after the Royal Rumble ended. Many fans were downright pissed and shared their venom with yours truly.
> 
> Firstly, the vast majority of fans wanted Daniel Bryan to win the Royal Rumble so that he would be in line for a WWE World Title match at WM30. That did not happen.
> 
> Yet.
> 
> Obviously, Daniel Bryan has made an amazing connection with the WWE fans and I'd venture to say that today, 24 hours after the Royal Rumble, that Daniel Bryan has NEVER been more popular in his entire career.
> 
> At this point, Daniel Bryan becoming WWE World Champion would be great but it certainly isn't definitively necessary for DB to be 'over.' Daniel Bryan is 'over' and his fans are seemingly rallying behind him in a verbal show of solidarity and support. If Bryan embraces this support, then a happier ending is more likely to occur.
> 
> Will all this soap opera-esque content actually lead to happier days for Daniel Bryan fans? My guess is yes unless the sports entertainment business has changed even more than I perceive. However, I do think that patience needs to be infused here and that's something that many of us aren't long on.
> 
> Personally, I'm happy to stay tuned and enjoy the Daniel Bryan bullet train ride to wherever its destination may be. I am a firm believer that great talents cannot be suppressed permanently and that there is a method to what is perceived to be the madness that is on going.
> 
> The Daniel Bryan phenomenon will likely result into a spirited and emotional Monday Night RAW that will also include a healthy TV rating. How WWE addresses the DB 'conspiracy' and creates an interest in the Elimination Chamber on PPV has my curiosity.


JR in company spin mood this fine afternoon.


----------



## Legion3

BarneyArmy said:


> Is Lesnar scheduled for tonight?


Yes


----------



## SUPER HANS

Boycott? I want to watch to see the crowd boo the ridiculous decisions made by this company. What a vicious circle.

One way or another we'll get you watching :vince$


----------



## Kabraxal

CJohn3:16 said:


> This pretty much assures Ziggler is getting his ass kicked tonight.


I am expecting this to become the norm in the lockerroom. You can see so many wrestlers not happy in just their body language.. you have an increased vocalness starting to cross the line from "ah kayfabe" to "wait, is this real anger starting to come out?" about the office (Bryan's jab on Raw really standing out here), and several people getting fed up and leaving the company over the years and possibly a huge name like Punk that really looks like he's done and he's done not because he hates the busines, but because of the bullshit. 

I hope Ziggler keeps speaking up, more people join him, and the fans and the talent forces Vince to take his head out of his ass.


----------



## BarneyArmy

I predict a big show Raw is usually great after a ppv.


----------



## Gretchen

The crowd better chant, "Daniel Bryan" throughout the entire show. Fully hijack it. Don't let the WWE think they can get away with their bullshit, any longer. 



CJohn3:16 said:


> This pretty much assures Ziggler is getting his ass kicked tonight.


I am almost certain I will take a long break from WWE if they bury Ziggler tonight, due to that tweet. Too bad he doesn't slurp HHH's cock like guys like Batista probably do.


----------



## RDEvans

The Only thing that could get me excited for tonight is a Taker return, Rusev and the crowd potentially shitting on orton and batista


----------



## CJohn3:16

Kabraxal said:


> I am expecting this to become the norm in the lockerroom. You can see so many wrestlers not happy in just their body language.. you have an increased vocalness starting to cross the line from "ah kayfabe" to "wait, is this real anger starting to come out?" about the office (Bryan's jab on Raw really standing out here), and several people getting fed up and leaving the company over the years and possibly a huge name like Punk that really looks like he's done and he's done not because he hates the busines, but because of the bullshit.
> 
> I hope Ziggler keeps speaking up, more people join him, and the fans and the talent forces Vince to take his head out of his ass.


If Punk leaves the company, which I see as a very likely thing right now, WWE is in trouble. He is one of the biggest draws right now.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Should be a good show tonight, it usually is after ppvs, I really don't want to see Wyatt/Cena at Mania, but it looks like it's already been scheduled.


----------



## LKRocks

Is this the first time that there's been such an "anti-stablishment" movement towards the WWE? Legends, former WWE superstars, BBC, Jim Ross, Austin, CM Punk, Ziggler, the facebook page being bombarded by angry fans, etc. It seems like everyone is pissed off at the company after last night.


----------



## checkcola

LKRocks said:


> Is this the first time that there's been such an "anti-stablishment" movement towards the WWE? Legends, former WWE superstars, BBC, Jim Ross, Austin, CM Punk, Ziggler, the facebook page being bombarded by angry fans, etc. It seems like everyone is pissed off at the company after last night.


I never thought fan good will would get lower than it was at Survivor Series 2013, but it has. WWE found a way to go even lower and this time, it didn't involve Big Show.


----------



## Xobeh

LKRocks said:


> Is this the first time that there's been such an "anti-stablishment" movement towards the WWE? Legends, former WWE superstars, BBC, Jim Ross, Austin, CM Punk, Ziggler, the facebook page being bombarded by angry fans, etc. It seems like everyone is pissed off at the company after last night.


I asked something like that earlier. I do think that it's gotten too much attention from more than just fans.
Normally from what I've seen from wrestling sites, it's something like: complain about a PPV, complain a good bit through RAW but there'll be at least one segment that was good to the majority of pople complaining.

But after last night, I really can't see how they'll get back to the fans. Unless the open with Undertaker or DB being announced for a title match and he wins it.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

lol


----------



## dxbender

Fans aren't gonna boo...they're in Cleveland, they're used to being screwed.

Seriously though, I wonder what does go through the heads of the WWE writers? They have one of the most cheered superstars in forever(Bryans loudest cheers are even bigger than Cenas biggest cheers) and they don't care about him, they don't care about 90% of their roster, and are more obsessed with putting former stars in the spotlight over new stars.

After Batista won the rumble and people are booing, I'm sure WWE is probably like "Good,people are booing Batista. He's gonna have a great heel run on the road to wrestlemania."

Seriously...No Cena. No Lesnar. No Bryan. Yet Great Khali,Kevin Nash,JBL are all in the rumble instead....


----------



## Guar

Cleveland better not screw this up tonight.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Show needs lots of Bryan and Taker return.


----------



## dxbender

Come on Cleveland, PLEASE pretend that WWE is Lebron James. We need this type of reaction ALL RAW LONG:


----------



## Cliffy

dxbender said:


> Fans aren't gonna boo...they're in Cleveland, they're used to being screwed.
> 
> Seriously though, I wonder what does go through the heads of the WWE writers? They have one of the most cheered superstars in forever(Bryans loudest cheers are even bigger than Cenas biggest cheers) and they don't care about him, they don't care about 90% of their roster, and are more obsessed with putting former stars in the spotlight over new stars.
> 
> After Batista won the rumble and people are booing, I'm sure WWE is probably like "Good,people are booing Batista. He's gonna have a great heel run on the road to wrestlemania."
> 
> Seriously...No Cena. No Lesnar. No Bryan. Yet Great Khali,Kevin Nash,JBL are all in the rumble instead....


It's not the writers, it's Vince & Hunter.


----------



## Xapury

Im the only one who founds funny all the reaction from the IWC/internet marks of the wwe fuckery? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Well done,vince, you always get people talking,even when you screw everything with the lame booking :clap :clap


----------



## The Absolute

Raw's in my old hometown of Cleveland. Usually not a very loud crowd, definitely not like New York, Chicago or London. I feel like they're gonna chant "Daniel Bryan" all night.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Headliner said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if WWE decided to not have Bryan on the show at all. But Batista is definitely getting booed so it should be interesting to see if it gets to him again.


Then tonight's crowd would just get pissed too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

There are actually people on this website who think this is good for business, as long as "money is being made." Because, you know, Batista winning the Rumble and headlining Mania is going to make them money.

:ti


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*Re: Official Let's All Boycott But Not Really Boycott Raw Discussion Thread - 1/27/13*



ShowStopper said:


> There are actually people on this website who think this is good for business, as long as "money is being made." Because, you know, Batista winning the Rumble and headlining Mania is going to make them money.
> 
> :ti


:jay2:clap


----------



## Gretchen

ShowStopper said:


> There are actually people on this website who think this is good for business, as long as "money is being made." Because, you know, Batista winning the Rumble and headlining Mania is going to make them money.
> 
> :ti


People are downright delusional. They think that this type of behavior is anything but awful for business. Yesterday was a metaphorical "Fuck you" to the fans, and people will only stop watching at this point. The WWE is only driving fans away, and the heads of the company have their heads too far up their own ass they fail to realize that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I think I have figured out where they are going with Batista. He will be booed out of the building. Batista will announce that because of the disrespect he will only appear on Smackdown. All of a sudden he will get those god tier pops. Cue those hairdryers.


----------



## D.M.N.

Amazing seeing the amount of people viewing the forum at the moment, 700 people in the Raw section alone! Hope the Cleveland crowd lives up to expectations.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Hopefully the crowd will continue to chant Bryan's name throughout the show tonight, but unfortunately I can see WWE refusing to push Bryan towards the WWE title just to spite the fans.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hopefully the crowd will continue to chant Bryan's name throughout the show tonight, but unfortunately I can see *WWE refusing to push Bryan towards the WWE title just to spite the fans.*


This is something I can see happening. The more fans push back, the more WWE will remain stern in their resistance, almost punishing Bryan himself for being too over with fans and disrupting their plans/storylines. With that said I do see Bryan winning the World Title some time this year if his momentum keeps up throughout the summer or fall.


----------



## FITZ

The Raws leading up to Mania take place in these cities. 

Cleveland, Ohio
Omaha, Nebraska
Los Angeles, CA
Denver, Colorado
Green Bay, Wisconsin
*Chicago, Illinois*
Memphis, TN
San Antonio, Texas
*Brooklyn, NY*
Washington DC 

If WWE really goes through with Batista/Orton for the title there are at least 2 crowds that will absolutely shit all over their shows. I would also be curious to see how Washington DC treats Batista.


----------



## Starbuck

This fucking Raw. It's going to be GOAT and I have no idea whether in the good way or the bad way. WWE either ignore this in which case the show is another train wreck or they acknowledge it, run with it, and we get the hottest storyline and title chase probably since Batista himself's run for the gold in 2005. Dat irony. I can't watch live but I'm genuinely anxious to see just how the hell they decide to deal with this. There isn't really much else that can be said until we see what they do. Needless to say, some of these guys will be in for a very long night if they try to bury their heads in the sand, especially Batista. Guy is going to get booed out of the building when he shows so they should just turn him heel and be done with it. He's the bad guy whether he wants to be or not.


----------



## Continuum

so i just watched the rumble match and it left a bad taste in my mouth. i'm not a Bryan Danielson fan but he should have been in this match. tonights raw better deliver something good. maybe some returns like hogan? donno


----------



## Dr.Boo

I'm ready for RAW. Lets do this!


----------



## O10101

Lesnar, Shield, Bryan, & Punk. Thats what i'm tuning in for.

Also Wyatt's, but they drop a bit as they are tangled up with Cena...


----------



## Gretchen

TaylorFitz said:


> The Raws leading up to Mania take place in these cities.
> 
> Cleveland, Ohio
> Omaha, Nebraska
> Los Angeles, CA
> Denver, Colorado
> Green Bay, Wisconsin
> *Chicago, Illinois*
> Memphis, TN
> San Antonio, Texas
> *Brooklyn, NY*
> Washington DC
> 
> If WWE really goes through with Batista/Orton for the title there are at least 2 crowds that will absolutely shit all over their shows. I would also be curious to see how Washington DC treats Batista.


Given how it is going to be the Pre-Mania Raw, crowd will probably be pretty smarky. DC being Batista's hometown will most likely be irrelevant. Last year, pre-Mania Raw was held in DC and the fans were 50/50 on Punk V Taker chants, if not more so leaning toward Punk. Batista will probably get a lot of shit from the crowd.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I hope Reigns confronts Ambrose about what he did last night.

Rollins will probably play peacekeeper.


----------



## Continuum

Dr.Boo said:


> I'm ready for RAW. Lets do this!


you're like :avit::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Problem is that if you turn Big Dave heel, that leaves Orton without a program heading into Wrestlemania and after positioning him as the top heel in the company there's no way he's getting thrown into a last minute throwaway match.


----------



## dxbender




----------



## JoMoxRKO

Matt_Yoda said:


> Problem is that if you turn Big Dave heel, that leaves Orton without a program heading into Wrestlemania and after positioning him as the top heel in the company there's no way he's getting thrown into a last minute throwaway match.


Still dont have a clue why its so hard to replace Orton with someone else for the main event at WrestleMania......why does Orton HAVE to main event Mania???? will the fans care? NOOOO


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Few more hours lads :mark:


----------



## #Mark

TaylorFitz said:


> The Raws leading up to Mania take place in these cities.
> 
> Cleveland, Ohio
> Omaha, Nebraska
> Los Angeles, CA
> Denver, Colorado
> Green Bay, Wisconsin
> *Chicago, Illinois*
> Memphis, TN
> San Antonio, Texas
> *Brooklyn, NY*
> Washington DC
> 
> If WWE really goes through with Batista/Orton for the title there are at least 2 crowds that will absolutely shit all over their shows. I would also be curious to see how Washington DC treats Batista.


I'll personally make sure DC shits on him.


----------



## Continuum

Arrogant Mog said:


> Few more hours lads :mark:


and the wwe is still writing the script...or maybe they havent even started yet.


----------



## AJ

I'm watching tonight, a late one, hoping for a hyped and smarky crowd at the right moments, has a 'The Raw after WrestleMania' feel to it, especially now being on the 'road to WreslteMania', could be interesting.


----------



## Eliminate

Is Brock on Raw tonight?


----------



## JoMoxRKO

I hope last night woke Vince up and hes finally gonna do whats REALLY best for business........we need the old Vince back!! :vince6


----------



## BlightedAgent

I will be watching raw tonight. Mostly because Sheamus has returned. I do want to see what will happen to Batista and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Continuum

imagine this:

"please welcome, the winner.... of the 2014 royal rumble...BAAA-TIIISTAAAAA"

and he comes out wearing a fucking miniSKIRT. i'd laugh my ass off! a true guardian of the wwe universe


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

JoMoxRKO said:


> Still dont have a clue why its so hard to replace Orton with someone else for the main event at WrestleMania......why does Orton HAVE to main event Mania???? will the fans care? NOOOO


If Orton lost the title before Mania and Batista was to turn heel, who is there to face Batista at Mania? Would Lesnar win the title at EC and then turn face?


----------



## PowerandGlory

BlightedAgent said:


> *I will be watching raw tonight. Mostly because Sheamus has returned*. I do want to see what will happen to Batista and Daniel Bryan.


really?


----------



## JoMoxRKO

JD=JohnDorian said:


> If Orton lost the title before Mania and Batista was to turn heel, who is there to face Batista at Mania? Would Lesnar win the title at EC and then turn face?


Bryan vs Batista Championship WM Main Event

Brock vs Taker 

Orton vs it doesn't really matter who because it wont affect anything else going on and majority of the fans could care less whats done with Orton at this point in time.


----------



## Bryan D.

Arrghh, I hate this company :lol. I was so mad last night that I said I'd stop watching until Bryan got what he deserved but dammit I'm looking forward to see what's going to happen tonight.. :lmao What this company does to one guy... :$


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

Eliminate said:


> Is Brock on Raw tonight?


Yes. Thank God.


----------



## Continuum

JoMoxRKO said:


> Bryan vs Batista Championship WM Main Event
> 
> Brock vs Taker
> 
> Orton vs it doesn't really matter who because it wont affect anything else going on and majority of the fans could care less whats done with Orton at this point in time.


Orton vs Cena Sr!


----------



## CJohn3:16

BlightedAgent said:


> *I will be watching raw tonight. Mostly because Sheamus has returned.* I do want to see what will happen to Batista and Daniel Bryan.


:ban


----------



## That Red

I'm jacked for Raw tonight. And for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

We need a Miz dad smiley. That face of "zero fucks given" is priceless :busta


----------



## Invertalon

Can't wait for tonight! Leaving for the arena in a half hour or so. Our seats are TV side on the ramp, 3rd row right next to the ramp barricade. I hope the crowd is rowdy tonight and we don't sit by buzz-kill children... Hoping for some people our age with some passion!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

JoMoxRKO said:


> Bryan vs Batista Championship WM Main Event
> 
> Brock vs Taker
> 
> Orton vs it doesn't really matter who because it wont affect anything else going on and majority of the fans could care less whats done with Orton at this point in time.


As much as I would love to see Bryan main event Mania, I just can't see it happening.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow




----------



## Gretchen

The only thing interesting about tonight will be the combination of crowd's behavior and how HHH will respond to it.


----------



## JY57

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...o-talent-evaluation-wwe-return-to-pittsburgh-



> --A lot of tonight's show is being rewritten. But I was told it's also par for the course.


----------



## CJohn3:16

I have an exam tomorrow, but I am totally watching at least part of RAW today.


----------



## CJohn3:16

JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...o-talent-evaluation-wwe-return-to-pittsburgh-


I hope this is true!


----------



## Choke2Death

Excited for tonight. Mainly to see Orton vs Brock possibly set-up and of course, to see how WWE responds to the backlash from last night regarding Bryan.


----------



## RDEvans

Don't know if anyone's posted this but dear god

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...the-royal-rumble-for-the-second-year-in-a-row


----------



## Eulonzo

YOU MOTHERFUCKERS WANT THIS TO HAPPEN TO YOUR GOATFACE HERO THAT YOU WANTED IN THE RUMBLE?! :vince3

Or better yet..




:vince5 :HHH2 rton2 :cena5 :batista3 :brock


----------



## Xobeh

Someone explain the Cena/Wyatt angle? I have no clue what it's about.


----------



## Bryan D.

RDEvans said:


> Don't know if anyone's posted this but dear god
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...the-royal-rumble-for-the-second-year-in-a-row


Looks fake but :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

Xobeh said:


> Someone explain the Cena/Wyatt angle? I have no clue what it's about.


We'll have to see tonight.

They're facing each other at Mania.


----------



## PGSucks

Totally gonna boycott tonight!

While being sports entertained...


----------



## SaltyKernels

I'm not sure John Cena will actually end up facing Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania XXX, but if he does, I'm not as upset about it as most other fans seem to be. I'm actually kind of excited about it. What better way to help push Wyatt along than to give him a match with the top star in the company at WrestleMania? It is a fresh match that incorporates a fresh, up-and-coming talent into a great spot at the biggest show of the year. I don't see much to hate about it.

Plans could still change, but if this match does end up happening, I can get behind it.


----------



## CJohn3:16

I just realized 6 million people saw the moment Batista returned on RAW. That is much bigger than the usual RAW audience. I am not surprised he won the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Eulonzo

JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...o-talent-evaluation-wwe-return-to-pittsburgh-


Hmm.

Meanwhile I'm watching CM Punk promos to kill time. :mark: unk2: :mark:


----------



## Banjo

RDEvans said:


> Don't know if anyone's posted this but dear god
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...the-royal-rumble-for-the-second-year-in-a-row


Perfect representation of the average Punk/Bryan fan!


----------



## TJC93

where is it tonight? and what's the crowd like


----------



## TripleG

I will laugh my ass off if WWE just reboots and changes their whole direction after last night.


----------



## Mainboy

Eulonzo said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm watching CM Punk promos to kill time. :mark: unk2: :mark:


Link?


----------



## Banjo

There's only one sentence Batista needs to say to make everything okay.

"GIMME MY SPOTLIGHT!"


----------



## WWE

Eulonzo said:


> They're facing each other at Mania.


:favre


----------



## BarneyArmy

1 hour for Bryan to get his revenge.

:mark:


----------



## dxbender

TripleG said:


> I will laugh my ass off if WWE just reboots and changes their whole direction after last night.


WWE needs a big change. Like in 97 when they had a horrible international show and followed it up the following week with a brand new set,new music and calling it "Raw is War"


----------



## Rankles75

Hoping for a good show tonight without the crowd shitting on everyone who isn't Daniel Bryan. There were actually some decent moments last night (Bryan v Wyatt, Reigns breaking the elimination record, the seeds of a Cody/Goldust feud, even the Orton/Cena match was one of their better ones). Just a shame that Bryan not being in the Rumble and Batista winning it, both of which were practically known before the event, ruined everyone's lives....


----------



## morris3333

wwe is not go to chance any thing and Bryan not go to get wwe title shot to later this year.


----------



## WWE

dxbender said:


> WWE needs a big change. Like in 97 when they had a horrible international show and followed it up the following week with a brand new set,new music and calling it "Raw is War"


I want to hear more about this :mark:


----------



## Invertalon

At arena now. Crowd not rowdy at all yet.


----------



## JY57

http://adf.ly/cieDE



> *BACKSTAGE NOTES FROM TONIGHT'S RAW TAPING*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-27 18:46:58
> 
> After last night's crowd reaction, Vince McMahon issued an edict this afternoon that the script for tonight's Raw needed to be heavily tweaked. The writers were still working on changes about 90 minutes ago. One source noted that McMahon was not changing the script because of the negative crowd reaction to Batista and the John Cena vs. Randy Orton bout, but "in spite of it." We have also been told that the new script was a vast improvement from the original direction.
> 
> For those who have asked, Kevin Nash is not at Raw and is not written into any plans going forward. It was just a cameo.
> 
> Big Show will not be on tonight's Raw as a way to sell the beating Brock Lesnar gave him.
> 
> Lana from NXT is backstage at Raw. She's usually paired with Alexander Rusev but was not used at the Rumble PPV. The writing team was back and forth on whether Rusev would be on TV


----------



## Evolution




----------



## Punkholic

One hour left until showtime. Let's hope WWE does something good tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Evolution said:


>


This.


----------



## Saved_masses

Quite excited for tonight despite what went on last night.

The way the authority deal with Kane/Punk should be good, Wyatt hopefully has an epic promo, the Shield tension and of course the crowd


----------



## Punkholic

Invertalon said:


> At arena now. Crowd not rowdy at all yet.


Please, please start "Daniel Bryan" and "No" chants when Batista is cutting a promo. I'm begging you, man.


----------



## Emotion Blur

This is going to be a very interesting Raw indeed for better or worse. Really hoping the crowd tonight takes a cue from yesterdays.


----------



## morris3333

i call it that wwe will not chance any thing.


----------



## Punkholic

JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/cieDE


Awesome news! Really improves my excitement for tonight's show! I hope I don't end up disappointed! :mark:


----------



## hardyorton

JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/cieDE


Basically Take Bryan off the show or bury him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I predict the fuckery to be the highest it has been in years. don't disappoint me Cleveland crowd and creative team.


----------



## WWE

Who do you guys think will start the show tonight?


My guess is :trips


----------



## TJC93

HHH will stay off the show if he knows what's best for him. I hope everyone in the crowd heard about what Batista did off air last night, will be even better


----------



## LKRocks

Can't wait to see what happens. No way they'll let Orton and Batista walk into the meat grinder that will be the Mania main event


----------



## Arrogant Mog

I can not wait for tonights show lads


----------



## Waffelz

Lesnar scheduled?


----------



## Lariatoh!

What are the odds on HHH not being on the show tonight? He hid once before when this sort of shit happened.


----------



## Banjo

Daniel Bryan & John Cena should team up. That way Cena can do the YES chant and the crowd will have no choice to cheer Cena and risk Bryan getting buried even more


----------



## WWE

I'm expecting John Boy/Daniel Bryan vs Rowan & Harper


----------



## birthday_massacre

> BACKSTAGE NOTES FROM TONIGHT'S RAW TAPING
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2014-01-27 18:46:58
> 
> After last night's crowd reaction, Vince McMahon issued an edict this afternoon that the script for tonight's Raw needed to be heavily tweaked. The writers were still working on changes about 90 minutes ago. One source noted that McMahon was not changing the script because of the negative crowd reaction to Batista and the John Cena vs. Randy Orton bout, but "in spite of it." We have also been told that the new script was a vast improvement from the original direction.
> 
> For those who have asked, Kevin Nash is not at Raw and is not written into any plans going forward. It was just a cameo.
> 
> Big Show will not be on tonight's Raw as a way to sell the beating Brock Lesnar gave him.
> 
> Lana from NXT is backstage at Raw. She's usually paired with Alexander Rusev but was not used at the Rumble PPV. The writing team was back and forth on whether


just watch DB be written out of the show just as an FU to the WWE fans


----------



## morris3333

hhh to open the show and said wwe title will be online in the chamber match at chamber ppv.

hhh said Punk go to face kane in a no dq match at chamber ppv then Punk come out say he want hhh in a match.


----------



## pjc33

Okay, WWE. How are you going to redeem yourselves after the shit storm from last night? No way can they really be going through with an Orton/Batista main event. There will be riots in the streets of New Orleans. Or at least in the Super Dome.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

Invertalon said:


> At arena now. Crowd not rowdy at all yet.


Cleveland crowd stinks. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Gretchen

Nothing they do whether it be Batista turning heel, Batista cutting a promo on Bryan, or whatever the fuck they try to do attracts me at this point. I will enjoy the crowd shitting on the company, though.


----------



## Saint Dick

Anything officially announced for the show? I can't wait. Haven't anticipated an episode of Raw this much in forever.


----------



## morris3333

hhh should be raw tonight


----------



## SP103

I can imagine the lukewarm reaction to Bombtista last week on Raw and the massive boos last night at the Rumble is a major concern.


----------



## morris3333

InTheAirTonight said:


> Cleveland crowd stinks. Don't get your hopes up.


 it will not be like last night


----------



## chops52

InTheAirTonight said:


> Cleveland crowd stinks. Don't get your hopes up.


why do you think Lebron Left Hahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre

Saint Dick said:


> Anything officially announced for the show? I can't wait. Haven't anticipated an episode of Raw this much in forever.


yes just a lot of


----------



## Cyon

Not expecting much from the Cleveland crowd. But hey, you never know.

Interested in what happens with Batista.


----------



## Bad For Business

The crowd is going to suck tonight. No way will we get anything close to what happened last night.


----------



## WWE

chops52 said:


> why do you think Lebron Left Hahaha


Damn why you gotta say it like that :allen1


:ti


----------



## hardyorton

morris3333 said:


> it will not be like last night


Yeah I can't imagine it been wild tonight sadly. I expect a massive cheer for Bryan but non of the put downs for Batista or Orton or HHH sadly. It be full of Parents and their Kids maybe a few of the International crowd that were at RR might be there.


----------



## Marv95

I'd LOL if Batista snaps on the crowd tonight.


----------



## Zigberg

Bad For Business said:


> The crowd is going to suck tonight. *No way will we get anything close to what happened last night.*


Good. It got to the point of just being cringe-worthy, embarrassing and pathetic. A good crowd isn't a bunch of fucking mongs that just boo and shit all over anything that isn't Daniel Bryan.


----------



## bob311

The only man but Bryan who wouldn't have got booed at #30 last night would have been Kurt Angle...that would have been amazing


----------



## hardyorton

birthday_massacre said:


> yes just a lot of


Don't get you're hopes up man, it always end up been a disappointment after a great moment.


----------



## CJohn3:16

25 minutes until it starts :cheer


----------



## birthday_massacre

Zigberg said:


> Good. It got to the point of just being cringe-worthy, embarrassing and pathetic. A good crowd isn't a bunch of fucking mongs that just boo and shit all over anything that isn't Daniel Bryan.


That isn't what they were doing, the fans were shitting on the show because all of HHHs buddies won and looked strong last night


----------



## BarneyArmy

Cant wait for Bryan to own the show.


----------



## WWE

Marv95 said:


> I'd LOL if Batista snaps on the crowd tonight.


If only this was iron sheik :ti


----------



## Banez

I'd love to see a tournament for no.1 contender spot for Ambroses US title. a tournament that Roman Reigns would end up winning. Or a battle royal.


----------



## hardyorton

Zigberg said:


> Good. It got to the point of just being cringe-worthy, embarrassing and pathetic. A good crowd isn't a bunch of fucking mongs that just boo and shit all over anything that isn't Daniel Bryan.


What shitting on a poor show with the same old wrestlers instead of given the people what they want :clap. Yeah smart thinking.


----------



## Conor?

Will be watching tomorrow. Cannot wait. Hopefully the fuckery will continue. Also hoping for an Undertaker return.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

After what happened last night, there's really no way that they can go through with Orton/Batista at Mania, but knowing WWE they will go through with it regardless.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Banez said:


> I'd love to see a tournament for no.1 contender spot for Ambroses US title. a tournament that Roman Reigns would end up winning. Or a battle royal.


I would rather see a triple threat match at WM between the shield for the US title


----------



## RDEvans

Rusev to destroy Miz in front of his parents tonight


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Will Miz's Dad show up? :mark:


----------



## chops52

InTheAirTonight said:


> Cleveland crowd stinks. Don't get your hopes up.





JD=JohnDorian said:


> After what happened last night, there's really no way that they can go through with Orton/Batista at Mania, but knowing WWE they will go through with it regardless.


I have to agree with you they will tell the fans what to want. "And if you dont like well you can fuck off" quote VKM


----------



## Bad For Business

Zigberg said:


> Good. It got to the point of just being cringe-worthy, embarrassing and pathetic. A good crowd isn't a bunch of fucking mongs that just boo and shit all over anything that isn't Daniel Bryan.


It may be disrecpectful, but it's the only way to tell WWE that a lot of us are bored of the same old crap. I don't wish to watch Cena vs Orton for the 5 billionth time.


----------



## Zigberg

birthday_massacre said:


> That isn't what they were doing, the fans were shitting on the show because all of HHHs buddies won and looked strong last night


All of HHH's "buddies"? I wasn't aware Triple H was particularly close with Wyatt or Lesnar? Oh wait, really you mean purely because Batista won the Rumble, which anyone with half a brain cell knew was going to happen, and the same applies to Orton retaining over Cena.



hardyorton said:


> What shitting on a poor show with the same old wrestlers instead of given the people what they want :clap. Yeah smart thinking.


Haha, fuck me it is honestly painful how blind Bryan marks are. Don't get me wrong, it was a pretty shit PPV, but they pushed ONE "same old" wrestler last night, and one that's been gone for 4 years at that and so can hardly be considered "same old". Bray Wyatt, a young up and comer, got pushed, Reigns got a HUGE push, Lesnar went over Big Show and Orton beating Cena was the lesser of two evils.

Don't try and pretend the likes of you and every idiot in the crowd are being complete bitches about anything other than the fact Batista won the Rumble over everyone's beloved Bryan. His time will come and people need to chill the fuck out.


----------



## squeelbitch

anyone that wants wwe to change from the same old shit that they keep producing should use an internet stream tonight instead of giving them a tv rating


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bad For Business said:


> It may be disrecpectful, but it's the only way to tell WWE that a lot of us are bored of the same old crap. I don't wish to watch Cena vs Orton for the 5 billionth time.


And we don't need a washed up 45 year old wrestler for the RA era, to win the RR and possibly the WWE title at WM when there are so many others that have worked hard all year that would have deserved it more like Bryan, Punk, Rhodes, or even any members of the shield.


----------



## Brye

Will read the results, possibly youtube something tomorrow if they do something right. I'm not exactly in a wrestling mood after last night.


----------



## WWE

12 minutes until DAT #FUCKERY


----------



## birthday_massacre

squeelbitch said:


> anyone that wants wwe to change from the same old shit that they keep producing should use an internet stream tonight instead of giving them a tv rating


They only get a TV rating if we have a nelson rating box and I think 99% of the people on this forum don't have one.


----------



## Cyon

So who has bottles of alcohol ready?


----------



## TripleG

How has that guy holding the "Unleash the Animal" sign not been punched in the face yet?


----------



## morris3333

RDEvans said:


> Rusev to destroy Miz in front of his parents tonight


that will get Alexander Rusev heel heat.


----------



## Bad For Business

I guess the new WWE motto is "If you're not down with that, we've got 2 words for you - Watch TNA"


----------



## hardyorton

Zigberg said:


> All of HHH's "buddies"? I wasn't aware Triple H was particularly close with Wyatt or Lesnar? Oh wait, really you mean purely because Batista won the Rumble, which anyone with half a brain cell knew was going to happen, and the same applies to Orton retaining over Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, fuck me it is honestly painful how blind Bryan marks are. Don't get me wrong, it was a pretty shit PPV, but they pushed ONE "same old" wrestler last night, and one that's been gone for 4 years at that and so can hardly be considered "same old". Bray Wyatt, a young up and comer, got pushed, Reigns got a HUGE push, Lesnar went over Big Show and Orton beating Cena was the lesser of two evils.
> 
> Don't try and pretend the likes of you and every idiot in the crowd are being complete bitches about anything other than the fact Batista won the Rumble over everyone's beloved Bryan. His time will come and people need to chill the fuck out.


Erm Reigns and Bray are on the main roster cause HHH picked them. Fact. Kevin Nash and NAO are his mates. Orton and Batista were HHH pet Project's Fact. Come on don't be blind as well as stupid.

His time should have been last night not some 45 year old guy who got gassed up after a minute.


----------



## robass83

When does Raw start? how many minutes? 10 right? or an hour?


----------



## CJohn3:16

Bad For Business said:


> I guess the new WWE motto is "If you're not down with that, we've got 2 words for you - Watch TNA"


Nobody is watching that crap :lmao


----------



## Conor?

7 nomads folks.


----------



## Emotion Blur

morris3333 said:


> that will get Alexander Rusev heel heat.


Destroying Miz is the last thing you want to do if you want to get "heel heat."


----------



## CJohn3:16

robass83 said:


> When does Raw start? how many minutes? 10 right? or an hour?


10 minutes.


----------



## WWE

Emotion Blur said:


> Destroying Cena is the last thing you want to do if you want to get "heel heat."


Fixed :HHH2


----------



## BarneyArmy

Daniel Bryan trending already.


----------



## Conor?

:clap


Emotion Blur said:


> Destroying Miz is the last thing you want to do if you want to get "heel heat."


----------



## Cyon

My body is ready for some fuckery.


----------



## Agentpieface

Zigberg said:


> All of HHH's "buddies"? I wasn't aware Triple H was particularly close with Wyatt or Lesnar? Oh wait, really you mean purely because Batista won the Rumble, which anyone with half a brain cell knew was going to happen, and the same applies to Orton retaining over Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, fuck me it is honestly painful how blind Bryan marks are. Don't get me wrong, it was a pretty shit PPV, but they pushed ONE "same old" wrestler last night, and one that's been gone for 4 years at that and so can hardly be considered "same old". Bray Wyatt, a young up and comer, got pushed, Reigns got a HUGE push, Lesnar went over Big Show and Orton beating Cena was the lesser of two evils.
> 
> Don't try and pretend the likes of you and every idiot in the crowd are being complete bitches about anything other than the fact Batista won the Rumble over everyone's beloved Bryan. His time will come and people need to chill the fuck out.


The fact of the matter is - WWE should give the people what they want. It's as simple as that. Bryan is the most popular wrestler in the company in a very long time, and he is who people want as their champion.


----------



## Zigberg

hardyorton said:


> Erm Reigns and Bray are on the main roster cause HHH picked them. Fact. Kevin Nash and NAO are his mates. Orton and Batista were HHH pet Project's Fact. Come on don't be blind as well as stupid.
> 
> His time should have been last night not some 45 year old guy who got gassed up after a minute.


Hahaha, you're honestly using a Kevin Nash cameo in the Rumble to back up your point? Wow. And who gives a fuck if Reigns and Bray were picked by Triple H? Reigns is a future main event player, and rightly so, and Wyatt is one the IWC's darlings, whether Hunter picked them or not is completely irrelevant because they deserve the spots they're in regardless.

Bryan marks are mad purely because he didn't enter and win the Rumble, to try and pretend it's anything else is complete horse shit.


----------



## X-Train

According to twitter the Daniel bryan chants are in full force


----------



## Banez

birthday_massacre said:


> I would rather see a triple threat match at WM between the shield for the US title


Aslong Reigns gets a titleshot. They could build it up even more, give Reigns IC titleshot which is cost by Dean Ambrose because he's the only "true champion" in the group.


----------



## hardyorton

Zigberg said:


> Hahaha, you're honestly using a Kevin Nash cameo in the Rumble to back up your point? Wow. And who gives a fuck if Reigns and Bray were picked by Triple H? Reigns is a future main event player, and rightly so, and Wyatt is one the IWC's darlings, whether Hunter picked them or not is completely irrelevant because they deserve the spots they're in regardless.
> 
> Bryan marks are mad purely because he didn't enter and win the Rumble, to try and pretend it's anything else is complete horse shit.


You can't even come up with proper argument :clap


----------



## Phillies3:16

Really the only way wwe can salvage and make up for the rumble is have sting debut tonight. Duh :jericho2


----------



## Bad For Business

Hopefully Cleveland will actually be good for once.


----------



## Zigberg

Agentpieface said:


> The fact of the matter is - WWE should give the people what they want. It's as simple as that. Bryan is the most popular wrestler in the company for a long time, and he is who people want as their champion.


And he will be. I have no doubt he'll either win MITB and/or become champion by SummerSlam. People need to fucking chill about it for the time being.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Cyon said:


> My body is ready for some fuckery.


This^^ 
I'm ready to complain


----------



## Arrogant Mog

According to my friend the crowd is chanting bryans name pretty loud as they are set to go live


----------



## WWE

Less than 5 minutes :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business

Another new motto idea:


Whatcha gonna do when Huntermania runs wild on you?


----------



## Punkholic

5 minutes left. I'm ready for this fuckery. Bring it, WWE.


----------



## Xapury

Batista starting the show to taste the waters on DAT heat?


----------



## LigerJ81

What Time is it?
No it's not Clobberin Time
No it's not Burial Time.....yet

It's







Time


----------



## Waffelz

#RAW is absolutely packed tonight. Selling seats behind TitanTron -- and YES chants already #F4WLive


----------



## RyanPelley

3 minutes brehs!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Zigberg said:


> All of HHH's "buddies"? I wasn't aware Triple H was particularly close with Wyatt or Lesnar? Oh wait, really you mean purely because Batista won the Rumble, which anyone with half a brain cell knew was going to happen, and the same applies to Orton retaining over Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, fuck me it is honestly painful how blind Bryan marks are. Don't get me wrong, it was a pretty shit PPV, but they pushed ONE "same old" wrestler last night, and one that's been gone for 4 years at that and so can hardly be considered "same old". Bray Wyatt, a young up and comer, got pushed, Reigns got a HUGE push, Lesnar went over Big Show and Orton beating Cena was the lesser of two evils.
> 
> Don't try and pretend the likes of you and every idiot in the crowd are being complete bitches about anything other than the fact Batista won the Rumble over everyone's beloved Bryan. His time will come and people need to chill the fuck out.


Reigns and Wyatt are pet projects of HHH. The NAO, Orton and Batista are also in the inner circle of HHH.

So tell me again how I am wrong?

And Ambrose and Rollins are both way better and more ready than Reigns, but of course Reigns has the look Vince and HHH love so he gets the push. He broke Kanes record which didnt have to be done.

And look who the last three guys in the ring were. Sheamus, Batista, and Reigns.

All HHHs hand pick guys.

Tell me how I am wrong again.


----------



## Hammertron

i lost my lighter, dammit, someone throw me a lighter!


----------



## VILLAIN

I don't reckon Batista will act a heel, he will just play off to the crowd booing.


----------



## Slider575

Looking forward to seeing what they will do with all of this fallout they made for themselves


----------



## Saved_masses

X-Train said:


> According to twitter the Daniel bryan chants are in full force


:bigdave


----------



## Punkholic

Arrogant Mog said:


> According to my friend the crowd is chanting bryans name pretty loud as they are set to go live


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zigberg

hardyorton said:


> You can't even come up with proper argument :clap


Coming from the person who hasn't even been able to produce a counter argument to my post and's instead decided to cop out with a nothing reply and a little smiley. Good job.


----------



## Buckley

I got on my makeup. I want to look pretty when WWE fucks me tonight.


----------



## Jobberwacky

Quiet here.

Lets go fuckery. Lets go.


----------



## Cyon

Bad For Business said:


> Another new motto idea:
> 
> 
> Whatcha gonna do when Huntermania runs wild on you?


:trips2


----------



## HHHbkDX

Can't watch this until Friday. Hopefully we get some good ol' fashioned #WWFuckery 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arrogant Mog

We live in 2 mins lads :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

I'm Dave Batista. Welcome to Jackass.


----------



## bob311

Raw starts with Kevin Nash announcing he's been added as the third man to the Wrestlemania main event


----------



## Bryan D.

Arrogant Mog said:


> According to my friend the crowd is chanting bryans name pretty loud as they are set to go live


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## hardyorton

either it's going to be epic or such a letdown. You just never know. Here's hoping for greatness.


----------



## z2019k

Can't wait for this.


----------



## Lok

Time for RAW!


----------



## CJohn3:16

I hope the show starts with Bryan chants.


----------



## Chrome

What fuckery awaits us tonight?


----------



## Bad For Business

Nash to win the IC title, Steph to take the Diva's title.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

JoMoxRKO said:


> :jay2:clap





Punkholic said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


1 min my dude :mark:


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Its time people!


----------



## SP103

AHHH 7:59 and NCIS TURTLE LADY.


----------



## WWE

Gonna feel sorry for whoever has to start raw


----------



## BarneyArmy

Here we go.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bryan D. said:


> Originally Posted by Arrogant Mog View Post
> According to my friend the crowd is chanting bryans name pretty loud as they are set to go live


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ready for the fuckerryyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Rustee

Here we go.


----------



## The Absolute

Oh God. It's starting.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

SHOWTIME


----------



## Punkholic

Just read it on Twitter! "Daniel Bryan" chants! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot

Brock will start raw


----------



## Cyon

Here. We. Go.


----------



## Simplyrob

HHH to beat Orton for the Title so he can face Batista at Mania


----------



## RAW360

THEN. NOW. BATISTA.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Arrogant Mog said:


> According to my friend the crowd is chanting bryans name pretty loud as they are set to go live


Editors! Prepare yourselves! :vince5


----------



## Busaiku

I hope that crowd is as good as yesterday's.


----------



## Marcos 25063

It's now


----------



## Arrogant Mog

HERE WE GO LADS :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Let it begin.


----------



## CJohn3:16

They are recapping RR.


----------



## Honey Bucket

So much for the boycott.












> Not impressed lad.


----------



## Edgehead41190

Buckley said:


> I got on my makeup. I want to look pretty when WWE fucks me tonight.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## El Capitano

Time for the fuckery to begin!!!


----------



## Punkholic

I'M READY FOR SOME FUCKERY! LET'S GO!


----------



## checkcola

So, will we ever get updates on Cena's dad or is that dropped?


----------



## The Absolute

Cena vs. Wyatt ain't going past the Elimination Chamber. No way this is a Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Banez

oh hell no... first words they say were Cena & Championship


----------



## cavs25

#WWEFuckeryBegins


----------



## BarneyArmy

HHH STARTING.


----------



## RAW360

Well here comes Haitch.


----------



## Lok

Here comes the King :lol


----------



## Simplyrob

Cena was like a sidenote last night even though he was in the title match, i don't give a fuck that he got attacked by the Wyatt's bluegh


----------



## King Gimp

Excited to see what Batista and bryan say


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot

OMG HHH is here yes yes yes


----------



## ACSplyt

Triple H!


----------



## Rustee

Triple H to start. Oh god.


----------



## birthday_massacre

here comes HHH

You know what time it is


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

WHO'S READY TO BE ABUSED?


----------



## WWE

Oh man they are going to have fun with this :ti


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This is the genius of WWE right here. You have to tune in just to see what happens next and how they're going to salvage this shit.


----------



## cindel25

Here and popcorn in hand yo!


----------



## Bryan D.

Burying time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

These two mongs.


----------



## Xobeh

Oh God, it's glorious.
A ten hour promo I hope.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

The couple that is fucking up the WWE.


----------



## Amber B

The fuckery.
The let miserable fuckery begin.


----------



## Bad For Business

Fuck this company already


----------



## World's Best

Unpredictable RR, Cole? lulz


----------



## -XERO-

:clap


----------



## Fissiks

nope Cleveland is not going to shit on the show


----------



## TripleG

So the biggest thing that came out of last night was Cena getting beat up by The Wyatts? No, I don't think so. Don't you have something else to talk about. 

And are Steph & Trips drunk?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

:HHH2


----------



## CJohn3:16

HHH receives an ovation...


----------



## Hammertron

dem implants


----------



## Y2-Jerk

fucking Cleveland crowd knew they would disappoint


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Stephanie is sooooooo hawt.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Very successful RR.


----------



## Cyon

Aww, they're such a happy couple.


----------



## LKRocks

SUCCESSFULL


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Punkholic

Time to start with those "Daniel Bryan" chants!


----------



## y2j4lyf




----------



## BarneyArmy

Them tits.


----------



## The Matt Reptar

Yep, unpredictability. I don't think anyone knew Batista was going to win.


----------



## Waffelz

Why do these pricks act like faces?ANd why do they always start off RAW?


----------



## TJC93

Not enough boos


----------



## VRsick

successful royal rumble lol


----------



## Banez

Very succesfull???


----------



## King Gimp

DEM TITTIES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Please do not fail me, Cleveland. Boo these fuckers.


----------



## Evolution

Monday Night Fuckery!


----------



## Lok

BROCK!


----------



## #Mark

The sheep are out tonight. Gonna be a really shitty show.


----------



## LongHessa

Fuck HHH promo to start again? Why???? He will just repeat the same old shit ugh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No reaction for HHH :lol Worse than heel heat.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Cleveland dissapoints fpalm but they did breed The Miz didn't they?


----------



## Eduard Khil

Watched the rumble earlier today - bad bad bad. Awaiting the boos tonight :HHH


----------



## etched Chaos

Looks at the smug cunts...


----------



## birthday_massacre

El Capitano said:


> Time for the fuckery to begin!!!


Did someone say Fuckery


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Dat heat for HHH


----------



## RyanPelley

Chances they show Batista footage tonight with piped in cheers?


----------



## KuritaDavion

TripleG said:


> So the biggest thing that came out of last night was Cena getting beat up by The Wyatts? No, I don't think so. Don't you have something else to talk about.
> 
> *And are Steph & Trips drunk?*


With power.


----------



## Ray

cb taken down again :jose


----------



## TripleG

Point to the Wrestlemania sign drinking game...

Already at one.


----------



## Guar

I'm going to change the channel when Batista is on the tube and I don't even care how silly and childish that is. Fuck that guy.


----------



## VILLAIN

This CROWD !


----------



## Deptford

LOL ALREADY!!!!


----------



## finalnight

Godspeed Cleveland, make us proud!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute

And here come the Yes chants.


----------



## Amber B

Sigh.


----------



## WWE

Here we go with the yes chants


----------



## ACSplyt

The fans aren't excited. The fans are pissed. :lol


----------



## Mainboy

:lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf

Here we go :lmao


----------



## BlueRover

HHH piss on the retarded smarks.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Yes chants.

:mark:


----------



## Agentpieface

LOL IT'S ALREADY HAPPENING


----------



## The Matt Reptar

lol and there they go


----------



## RDEvans

Crowd already shitting on raw :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16

The chants begin. And they hijacked the show!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

You can tell yesterday was planned.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

WOW


----------



## Aboutreika18

Brock Lis-Lesnar?


----------



## Billy Kidman

What a troll.


----------



## Headliner

Triple H starting already.:lmao


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

they aint failing. turn it up. cmon crowd lol.


----------



## Amber B

Oh hell :lmao


----------



## Evolution

Triple H the fucking GOAT :lmao


----------



## Lok

HHH trolling :lol


----------



## Chrome

Yes chants. :lol


----------



## King Gimp

YES! YES! YES!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alicenchains

Oh my balls sign


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Fucking HHH. :lmao


----------



## RAW360

Trolling it up


----------



## Paul12907

ITS BURYING TIME!


----------



## etched Chaos

HHH trollin', uh-oh, WWE aren't changing a thing!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dem 'yes; chants! :lol


----------



## -XERO-

:lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11

HHH trolling.


----------



## Bad For Business

HHH heeling it up like a boss.


----------



## Cyon

Steph :lol

Triple H oh my god :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JamesK

Fuck you Triple H


----------



## scias423

lol that proves it's just a story line


----------



## Edgehead41190

:lmao Gotta love trips


----------



## La Parka

Triple H back as a heel, good to see.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The yes chants starting already











HHH trolling the crowd is only going to make it worse


goood


----------



## Punkholic

I wanna fucking punch HHH in the face right now.


----------



## Screwball

So they're heel this week? Okay then.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

LMFAO HHH YOU FUCKING TROLL


----------



## Daiko

:berried


----------



## Rustee

Boo this man.


----------



## Con27

Haha Triple H :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

This is why I love Triple H :lmao


----------



## wow2222

Let the HHH hating begin after that troll lol


----------



## Saved_masses

Fair play HHH, trolling like a boss hahahahahah


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LMAO Hunter trolling the WWE universe.


----------



## Ray

Hunter :lol


----------



## Duberry

:ti this company


----------



## Guar

Triple H bringing it


----------



## LigerJ81

You Mad Bryan fans? :HHH2


----------



## BrendenPlayz

LOL HHH


----------



## NearFall

Holy shit. This reaction.


----------



## RyanPelley

I want to drop a brick on H's head right now.


----------



## kokepepsi

Um did HHH just bury ME?

WOW he is the king


----------



## VILLAIN

Haha this company is getting fucked over so much by these crowds


----------



## WoWoWoKID

troll face needs to be replaced by HHH face


----------



## Gandhi

Holy shit, Triple H is taking the piss?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Gist of this promo:

Fuck all ya'll.


----------



## Arya Dark

*GOAT HUNTER :lmao*


----------



## WWE

Lol HHH :ti


----------



## youmakemeleery

Zigberg said:


> All of HHH's "buddies"? I wasn't aware Triple H was particularly close with Wyatt or Lesnar? Oh wait, really you mean purely because Batista won the Rumble, which anyone with half a brain cell knew was going to happen, and the same applies to Orton retaining over Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, fuck me it is honestly painful how blind Bryan marks are. Don't get me wrong, it was a pretty shit PPV, but they pushed ONE "same old" wrestler last night, and one that's been gone for 4 years at that and so can hardly be considered "same old". Bray Wyatt, a young up and comer, got pushed, Reigns got a HUGE push, Lesnar went over Big Show and Orton beating Cena was the lesser of two evils.
> 
> Don't try and pretend the likes of you and every idiot in the crowd are being complete bitches about anything other than the fact Batista won the Rumble over everyone's beloved Bryan. His time will come and people need to chill the fuck out.


1. Bryan marks = everyone but a few in the IWC who can't stop wishing we could have the 18th back.

2. Big Show, Cena, Orton, Batista, all are same old. They are shitting on wrestling history which is about putting over the new guy and letting them shine as well. 

People like you are the reason we can't have nice things.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Taking the piss.


----------



## Banez

Why aren't they throwing trash into the ring.


----------



## cindel25

Triple H already with that shovel.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Epic trolling by Trips. Awesome.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

This mother fucker...


----------



## Londrick

Triple H :mark:

Great crowd


----------



## CJohn3:16

HHH with a funny heel moment :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

I love you Trips, :lol


----------



## BlueRover

LMAO HHH pissing on all these fools. Bow down to the king you retards.


----------



## Amber B

Best trolls in the business. I can't with this company :lmao


----------



## VRsick

Such a heel turn coming for batista


----------



## y2j4lyf

:HHH2 So I hear you like :dazzler

:bigdave getting dat heat!


----------



## daulten780

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## truelove

HHH giving no fucks


----------



## Mainboy

Michael Cole - "the Authority giddy after a very successful Royal Rumble event!"



Definitely just trolling now. Away and f**k yourself.


----------



## checkcola

Batista booed


----------



## LKRocks

HHH JUST BURIED US. DAT SHOVEL


----------



## Eduard Khil

They can try and act smug about the boos but they are really annoyed by it. Anyone would be.


----------



## Evolution

He has to be trolling. This is just too fucking good.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

WOW. Triple H is giving it to 'em


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## finalnight

I see what they meant when they said Vince is writing the script tonight "in spite" of the fans

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Matt Reptar




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good God, this shit is boring as fuck.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Triple H. :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business

Damn he's good, he's just buried all of us.


----------



## El Capitano

Tobit said:


> So they're heel this week? Okay then.


Give it an hour


----------



## kregnaz

The crowd are going to murder somebody tonight :lmao


----------



## JamesK

That MEGA FACE REACTION for Big Dave :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dem fucks blatantly ignored Bryan's match :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Absolute

GOAT!!


----------



## theatb

I know we all, at least most of us, are pissed because of last night, but Hunter and Steph are playing with some good heat tonight and it looks like they are doing it pretty well.


----------



## chargebeam

YES!


----------



## Nuski

YES YES


----------



## Edgehead41190

.....hory sheet


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

YES YES YESY YESY EYS YE SYE YS EYS E


----------



## La Parka

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ElTerrible

These fans are not smart enough. Right now they should either be dead silent or cheering HHH just to mess it up.


----------



## VILLAIN

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

There it is guys. Planned.


----------



## Lok

YES!YES!YES! :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

The fucking man!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Damn I love HHH. :ti


----------



## WWE

Here we go


----------



## Busaiku

YESS!


----------



## Snapdragon

Dat reaction


----------



## Arrogant Mog

DAT POP :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

I guess they are getting daniel bryan out of the way early


----------



## TJC93

There we go, Bryan wins at EC


----------



## CJohn3:16

WWE loves to troll us. HHH is an awesome heel.


----------



## Vyer

Bryan!!!


----------



## TripleG

He's making his entrance a little late, isn't he?


----------



## BarneyArmy

YES YES YES YES YES

BRYAN THE GOAT.

:MARK:


----------



## DoubtGin

So I hope ppl can shut up now about this not being a work.


----------



## Chrome

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Zigberg

Here he is, the guy who's only popular because of the word "yes"...


----------



## Punkholic

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Tardbasher12

THE GOAT HAS BEEN FOUND


----------



## Deptford

well the re-write is real


----------



## ACSplyt

Dat pop!! :yes


----------



## LethalWeapon000

This guy is more over than anybody's been in over a decade. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Stone Cold V2


----------



## King Gimp

SCREWED!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks

HOLY SHIT


----------



## truelove

Bryan is just so over you cant deny him


----------



## wow2222

Dab to win it I the chamber?


----------



## World's Best

Bryan with GOAT level crowd reactions.


----------



## Cyon

Still laughing at Triple H heeling it up. :lol


----------



## Dopeeey

Errbody Yessing!! in the building!!


----------



## AndreL

Lawler you suck monkey d!


----------



## Eduard Khil

Bryan is the man :yes


----------



## Your_Solution

Cmon WWE do the right thing, PUT THE GOAT IN THE CHAMBER


----------



## squeelbitch

fans should have been chanting boring to triple h


----------



## Wynter

DAT RE-WRITE/DAMAGE CONTROL


----------



## gaz0301

Oh they were chanting YES for Daniel Bryan?! Thank you so much for clearing that up King.


----------



## Fissiks

lol miami heat jersey in cleveland


----------



## checkcola

So, we're back to pre-Battleground status quo?


----------



## thekingg

Let's see how this try of turning a disaster into a work plays out...


----------



## Billy Kidman

Over. As. Fuck.


----------



## SubZero3:16

dat black dude in the front row :lol


----------



## HHHGame78




----------



## JamesK

So many smarks in Cleveland...:lmao :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

Triple Threat it is. HHH, Steph and Bryan at Mania it is.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:yes:


----------



## SovereignVA

BrothersofD3struct said:


> There it is guys. Planned.


 lol yeah after the excruciatingly negative reaction.


----------



## CJohn3:16

HHH is probably putting him in the EC match to make the audience happy.


----------



## The Absolute

Bryan trolling like a mother fucker right now.


----------



## Cyon

:lmao


----------



## El Capitano

Damage limitations in full flow


----------



## jayenomics

HHH trolling the crowd was epic.


Daniel Bryan's pop was even more epic.


Daniel Bryan trolling The Authority was EVEN MORE EPIC.


----------



## TJC93

So everything was worked wheeey.

Bryan still should of won last night of course


----------



## dan the marino

Gotta shut those fans up quick tonight.

I wonder if Papa Miz will make his long-awaited return.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Holy fucking shit this crowd lol


----------



## TripleG

Daniel Bryan with that shit eating grin that says "Yep. Their love for me killed a PPV!"


----------



## LKRocks

stone cold v2


----------



## Natecore

checkcola said:


> So, we're back to pre-Battleground status quo?


Apparently.


----------



## KingLobos

Don't tell me Daniel Bryan will beat Orton at Elimination Chamber and headline WrestleMania


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

WynterWarm12 said:


> DAT RE-WRITE/DAMAGE CONTROL


exactlty

ppl are going to say "HAHAHA smarks got worked!"

but i think this is pretty clearly a rewrite because RR got a horrible reception


----------



## Honey Bucket

Just trolling. Trolling everywhere. 

TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Ok I now have my kettle corn... _why is Bryan smiling?_


----------



## truelove

Authority giving no fucks as always


----------



## Lok

Good little effort :lol


----------



## etched Chaos

Cleveland, such a smark town, like Richmond and Pheonix.


----------



## Edgehead41190

So is Batista heel or what?


----------



## birthday_massacre

You can tell how genuinely happy Daniel Bryan is for these reactions when HHH is holding him back


----------



## El Capitano

checkcola said:


> So, we're back to pre-Battleground status quo?


It's literally come full circle except now Bryan is chasing 2 titles


----------



## King Gimp

LITTLE EFFORT :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11

It was a good little effort. HHH lol.


----------



## The Absolute

DANIEL BRYAN!!! THE VOICE OF THE FUCKING VOICELESS!!


----------



## NearFall

Triple H, GOAT heel.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

this is fucking beautiful


----------



## Cyon

It was a good little effort man.

I love this trolling Triple H.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Just trolling. Trolling everywhere.
> 
> TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL


Its Monday Night Troll


----------



## TripleG

Fuck yeah we did.


----------



## Saved_masses

This crowd is shit


----------



## BarneyArmy

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

"Lil effort" Fuck you, Triple H :ti


----------



## CJohn3:16

SO we now know what they re-write.


----------



## finalnight

I guess authority is back to heel this week.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos

Bryan is awful on the mic


----------



## Evolution

lulz


----------



## Irish Jet

Get it together Cleveland. Pick a fucking chant.


----------



## Punkholic

Why the fuck do some people pay to not even react? They're just standing there doing nothing. Fuck them all.


----------



## Banez

well being card pulled!


----------



## Eduard Khil

El Torito and JBL got rumble spots, joke


----------



## magictrevor

I can't believe they recapped Brock lesnars joke of a match against Big Show, most pointless thing ever. Also recapping Randy Orton and Cena minus the booing and the crowd shitting on it.


----------



## Arya Dark

*HHH and Steph fucking rule*


----------



## Lok

You suck chants :lol


----------



## legendfan97

So you send the bull in the RR but not Daniel Bryan because of health and safety?


----------



## Emotion Blur

Even though Cody/Goldust competed twice...


----------



## Arrogant Mog

This crowd rules!


----------



## checkcola

Finally, heel heat on the Authority


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Never seen WWE backpedal like this.


----------



## apokalypse

Cleveland crowd...fuck


----------



## kokepepsi

Holy shit steph has very beautiful eyes


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

KingLobos said:


> Bryan is awful on the mic


Thought the same thing. Guy nearly puts me to sleep


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan cutting a great promo.


----------



## JamesK

They chanted Fuck you?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

:lol at people saying the whole thing was a work from the beginning. No, it's called a last minute rewrite because they know they fucked up big time.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

They should start a slut chant!


----------



## Arya Dark

:lmao


----------



## Snapdragon

KingLobos said:


> Bryan is awful on the mic


Oh a Rock fan, cute.


----------



## El Capitano

She's certainly sucked alot of things


----------



## CJohn3:16

HHH is awesome at trolling. He should be heel everyday.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Saw this coming from a mile away. Bryan is in the picture dudes.


----------



## finalnight

Punkholic said:


> Why the fuck do some people pay to not even react? They're just standing there doing nothing. Fuck them all.


Casual fans man, they've been around for decades.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf

Goldust and Cody? :vince7


----------



## Ungratefulness

HHH and Steph are hilarious

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xobeh

This is how trolling should be done.
It's glorious.


----------



## dmccourt95

You have to give it to the man, no matter what happens he is always over


----------



## LKRocks

Holy shit dat heat


----------



## King Gimp

Fuck, I wanna drill Steph into Earths centre.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best

Snapdragon said:


> Oh a Rock fan, cute.


Dafuq is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Lok

:lol


----------



## VILLAIN

Daniel Bryan is so fucking over, unbelivable.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> :lol at people saying the whole thing was a work from the beginning. No, it's called a last minute rewrite because they know they fucked up big time.


id rep you if i could :clap


----------



## KingLobos

Snapdragon said:


> Oh a Rock fan, cute.


You lost all credibility with that statement


----------



## Cyon

Triple H and his quips, man...:lol


----------



## TripleG

Myopic...the word of the day


----------



## poithatron

Daniel bryan is soo over, he is excellent on the mic and a great in ring performer i like this guy


----------



## wow2222

I can't believe people were so angry . . . They are building the fuck out of Bryan! Wwe universe love a underdog finally winning! Bryan is basically trolling all his fans in taking a delighted part in this


----------



## Ray

Holy shit :lol


----------



## Your_Solution

Steph throwing up that SOFTBALL. Well played


----------



## Billy Kidman

Haaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## kregnaz

Shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot goddammit!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

holy shit i would have died laughing if i was steph after that reaction


----------



## chargebeam

Oh my God listen to the crowd. This is Austin-esque reaction.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

those perfect yes chants :lmao


----------



## cavs25

LMAOOOO


----------



## The Matt Reptar

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Authority heeling it up :lmao


----------



## scias423

Oh look, the whole crowd is the IWC!


----------



## The Absolute

Bryan has them eating out of the palm of his hand.


----------



## etched Chaos

So, um, Punk vs. Trips, is that happening still? Seems they're going back to Bryan vs. The authority.


----------



## Deptford

this feels like a real RAW atm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

WOW!!!! Talk about burying the roster


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BRYAN WITH DAT ORTON AND HHH BURIAL

:lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

Please god ask about Cena. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Death Rider

Well the crowd have spoken...

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DoubtGin

dat Cena protection though


----------



## cindel25

Why do wwe keep backing themselves into a corner? They totally rewrote this whole thing!


----------



## LKRocks

YES HOLY SHIT THIS MAN IS THE FACE OF THE WWE


----------



## CALΔMITY

dat HHH burial


----------



## BarneyArmy

Give him the belt ffs.


----------



## finalnight

ElTerrible said:


> Please god ask about Cena. :lmao:lmao


They're aren't that crazy.


----------



## Lok

Thunderous Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## NearFall

Bryan just brought the shovel to HHH.


----------



## checkcola

The mix Yes Daniel Bryan chants crack me up


----------



## dan the marino

kokepepsi said:


> Holy shit steph has very beautiful eyes


That's not the only thing. :shaq2


----------



## #1Peep4ever

:lmao

this is great


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Bryan is very good on the mic. I don't know how anyone can argue otherwise.


----------



## El Capitano

Bryan killing it on the mic tonight fair play


----------



## Arya Dark

*Goddamn Steph has to tell this idiots exactly what to do.*


----------



## TripleG

Daniel Bryan should have totally thrown Batista & John Cena under the bus there. 

"Did you people come to see John Cena?" "Did you people come to see Batista?" 

Oh that would have been funny.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Steph & Triple H tonight


----------



## y2j4lyf

Stephanie and Hunter are great trolls :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Bad ass segment


----------



## PacoAwesome

This crowd is on fire.


----------



## Stall_19

They are such great trolls!


----------



## Nuski

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Thought the same thing. Guy nearly puts me to sleep


*looks at your avi* :ti


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Crowd is too out of sync.


----------



## SP103

This is the drunkest crowd-ever. 

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## truelove

HHH getting that shovel very rare moment


----------



## CJohn3:16

HHH is totally burying it in the future. LOL at Bryan not asking about Cena.


----------



## Amber B

Wasting money not putting that title on this dude. Got damn


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dat rewrite!!!


----------



## Paul12907

HHH vs Bryan, Shovel on a Pole match at WM.


----------



## Snapdragon

Some people actually believe Bryan sucks on the mic


----------



## greendude11

Did these people come to see The Goat? Or did these people come to see the NWO?


----------



## BarneyArmy

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## xdryza

Who the fuck would go to see Boreton? LOL. I'm surprised DB said it with a straight face.

Looks like this whole thing was either a) Planned ahead of time or b) They were afraid that what happened yesterday, would happen today. I'll go with B.


----------



## VILLAIN

Bryan needs to win this title at EC... I want a heel batista vs bryan


----------



## Simplyrob

we are being trolled again, ec will just end up being the start of Sheamus vs Bryan no no no


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Bryan in the elimination chamber


----------



## dan the marino

El Capitano said:


> Bryan killing it on the mic tonight fair play


Exactly. He's no Bray Wyatt or CM Punk but he holds his own just fine.


----------



## checkcola

This is men folk business, steep aside lady


----------



## Headliner

Batista is coming out.


----------



## King Gimp

Fuckin' hell.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Bryan fans getting what they want.


----------



## Lok

Let em' fight!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Fuck, Bryan. :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Serious Bryan FINALLY!


----------



## Edgehead41190

Just for that face off alone please book Bryan/Trips for Mania.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

DB winning at EE is a disaster

needs to win at WM with the crowd screaming YES


----------



## El_Absoluto

Daniel Bryan... shit... he is so fucking over....


HOF level of overness.... really...


----------



## finalnight

This crowd is really having trouble syncing their chants it must be the acoustics.


----------



## CJohn3:16

DAT damage control. Good job WWE. Trolling to the power.


----------



## Cyon

Triple H could so poke out Bryan's eyes with that nose of his.


----------



## LKRocks

this momente. oh my god


----------



## Y2-Jerk

now kiss


----------



## Bearodactyl

Loving this sofar.


----------



## The Absolute

Shield.


----------



## BarneyArmy

The Shield.


----------



## etched Chaos

Awful timing on the SHIELD theme.


----------



## WWE

:ti Rollins botch


----------



## VILLAIN

Batista is going to make the save isnt he :/


----------



## y2j4lyf

I thought :HHH2 meant his nose at first


----------



## SubZero3:16

Elimination Chamber? Throwing us a bone are ya Hunter? I ain't falling for it.  BRYAN BELONGS AT MANIA


----------



## all in all...

good start to RAW!


----------



## Marcos 25063

Shield :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

I swear this crowd can't even chant his name right :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bryan is very good on the mic. I don't know how anyone can argue otherwise.


Seriously. That was awesome.


----------



## TripleG

Fucking Shield!


----------



## Hammertron

OoooooRAhhh!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Headliner said:


> Batista is coming out.


To come and do what?


----------



## BrendenPlayz

HHH and Bryan stare off AWESOME


----------



## ACSplyt

SHIELD!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Sheild and bryan :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket

Six man tag match incoming to be the main event.


----------



## Amber B

Or...you know....you could just leave the ring, DB.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

holy fuck Rollins botch. :lmao


----------



## Mikecala98

Rollins busted his ASS!!


----------



## Snapdragon

LOL ROLLINS


----------



## cavs25

Rollins lmaoooo


----------



## Genesis 1.0

ROLLINS :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Punkholic

Loving this so far! :mark:


----------



## cindel25

THE SHIELD!!!


----------



## VRsick

ahahahha rollins fell


----------



## Screwball

Rollins :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Poor Rollins fucked up his barrier jump. :lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LOL at Seth Rollins.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

HAHAHA the wall fell apart!


----------



## Irish Jet

ROLLINS FELL :lmao


----------



## Bob Lincoln

That fall...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

LMAO @ Rollins botch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ColtofPersonality

LOL @ Rollins. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bookockey

Great re-write to avoid the crowd shitting all over Batista, Orton, or Cena coming out first.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Lmao! Gotta get an angle of the ROllins botch


----------



## theatb

Did Rollins just trip over the barricade in attempt of his roll? lmao


----------



## magictrevor

Paul12907 said:


> HHH vs Bryan, Shovel on a Pole match at WM.


Book it! But also make it a buried alive match.


----------



## Saved_masses

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA ROLLINS


----------



## truelove

Rollins botch wow


----------



## Arca9

Oh shit Seth.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray

Roman Reigns for the save

EDIT: Maybe not :side:


----------



## birthday_massacre

wonder if Reigns turns face here and helps daniel bryan


----------



## SP103

LOL Seth Rollins just won BotchaMania of the month


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Rollins just tumbled lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

OH BOY HERE WE GO :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Rollins botched. Its that same panel that fell off during the royal rumble.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81

Rollins did a House show Reigns


----------



## RyanPelley

Poor Rollins... :^/


----------



## Cyon

Sheamus?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Daniel Bryan ain't playing.


----------



## Lok

LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## Edgehead41190

:lmao:lmao What did Rollings just do?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Fella is here!


----------



## Amber B

Oh fuck you.


----------



## Natsuke

Shield is suddenly part of the Authority again.

This company. LOL


----------



## BarneyArmy

Sheamus!


----------



## greendude11

Sheamus back to fight the Shield!


----------



## poithatron

sheamus!!!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

:lmao
i knew it


----------



## all in all...

i hope CENA comes out to help him!!!!


----------



## RDEvans

Sheamus gonna attack bryan


----------



## Alicenchains

Yes leech off of his heat


----------



## Wynter

So we're repeating the Authority storyline with Sheamus replacing Cena....-_-


----------



## El Capitano

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> To come and do what?


Get gassed


----------



## JamesK

Sheamus will hit Bryan


----------



## Hammertron

rollins with that fail =(


----------



## checkcola

Daniel Bryan's 'good friend' Sheamus!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Did Rollins totally just trip over the barricade?


----------



## Tommy-V

Fucking Rollins lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I will kiss Rollins' boo boo from falling :yum:


----------



## Honey Bucket

So we're back to where we were last September. Progress.


----------



## etched Chaos

Fuck off Cena, fucking douche!


----------



## CJohn3:16

Bury Daniel Bryan, part 9999. Loved Rollins fucking the barrier. Main event will be a 3 on 3 match. Bring Punk.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

HAHAHHAHAHA ROLLINS BOTCH


----------



## Arrogant Mog

awesome fight!


----------



## Bad For Business

Way to piggyback off Bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Of course, this ******.


----------



## Deptford

so what the fuck is this...


----------



## Snapdragon

FELLA!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

1-800-FELLA! :O

And he's rocking a new shirt to boot. bama


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

SHITS BREAKING DOOOOOOWNN


----------



## InMeTheyTrust

Lol Cena and Sheamus, the supermen of WWE to the rescue.


----------



## bananakin94

Rollins falling off the barrier was classic!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Well here's the main event.


----------



## cavs25

Oh fuck this


----------



## cindel25

Ugh Sheamus.... Not thank you


----------



## TJC93

Rollins :lmao


----------



## Con27

Bloody hell these two clowns to the rescue


----------



## jcmmnx

Using Bryan to get Cena heat oh yay.


----------



## Xobeh

Didn't this happen before?


----------



## Emotion Blur

This fucker :lmao


----------



## Zigberg

Oh fucking die Cena.


----------



## DoubtGin

in before 6 man tag match


----------



## Duberry

Lobster head and Jawn to the rescue. Nap.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cena...fpalm


----------



## TripleG

So they took last night and put the heat on Steph & Trips and took it off of Cena, Sheamus, & Batista...yeah OK. I see what you did there.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Natsuke said:


> Shield is suddenly part of the Authority again.
> 
> This company. LOL


Its not called







for nothing


----------



## Slider575

Holy shit, the crowd cheered for Cena if it meant to help Bryan. What more proof do you need


----------



## Cyon

OUR SAVIOR CENA IS HERE YOU GUYS

I guess Sheamus isn't heel then.


----------



## ElTerrible

And now you know why WWE sucks. This was the moment HHH shodul have stayed in teh ring with Byran and the Shield should have sided with Bryan. They suck so much. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil

6 man tag tonight then


playa


----------



## Lok

The champ is here!
6 MAN TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAH!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Wow they really did re write in spite of last nights crowd


----------



## Hellknight1986

Damn it, was I just cheering for Sheamus and Bryan?


----------



## Dubbletrousers

WHYYY


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Fuck off Cena, seriously. Fuck off. Not a single person wanted you to join this mix up.

Oh let me guess, SHIELD vs Cena, Bryan and Sheamus? Never before seen six-man tag action!


----------



## Arya Dark

*a fantastic way to not get Cena booed *


----------



## all in all...

kinda terible


----------



## El Capitano

That fucking cunt had to join in didnt he. Couldnt even sell his beat down by the Wyatts :no:


----------



## SovereignVA

Cm Punk! Cm Punk!....o...or John Cena!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Using Bryan's overness to get other people cheers :lol fpalm


----------



## The Absolute

Cena and Sheamus should be thanking Bryan for letting them share a piece of his spotlight.


----------



## KuritaDavion

I see what you're trying to do WWE.


----------



## SpeedStick

Hey look cena, bryan and sheamus together setting up 

cena, bryan , sheamus vs wyatt family at wm30


----------



## Tiago

FUCK. THE. CAMERA. ZOOMING. IN AND. OUT! Are they trying to make us throw up or something?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Well, what is gonna happen now tho.


----------



## WWE

They haven't announced it. But Shield vs/Sheamus/Bryan/Cena would be epic :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

So yeah. Bryan-Sheamus it is. And LOL at Cena once again shamelessly leaching off of Bryan.

Garbage.


----------



## Headliner

6 man main-event tonight. I can actually tolerate Fella for now.


----------



## kregnaz

Oh fuck off, they're going with Superfriends again and instead of Punk we have Bryan as the leech victim, this fucking company


----------



## y2j4lyf

Of course Neon *** comes out. I don't mind Sheamoose though :homer2


----------



## Arrogant Mog

bryans music playing :mark:


----------



## checkcola

Great opening segment


----------



## Freeloader

Still laughing over that Rollins botch. 

Need a gif of that. That was great.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Superman right on cue. smh


----------



## Honey Bucket

RDEvans said:


> Sheamus gonna attack bryan


Not a bad call.


----------



## LKRocks

Oh god. They might go all the way with Bryan


----------



## TJC93

Sheamus to turn heel tonight


----------



## Leon Knuckles

AWESOME OPENING SEGMENT 10/10


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I'm still laughing at Rollins.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

So, looks like we already know tonight's main event: a 6-Man Tag Team Match.


----------



## cindel25

Cena....no thank you.


----------



## magictrevor

Oh god and now Cena...


----------



## thekingg

Roll-ins

unk


----------



## dmccourt95

Shouldnt Cena be going for the Wyatts


----------



## virus21

Tiago said:


> FUCK. THE. CAMERA. ZOOMING. IN AND. OUT! Are they trying to make us throw up or something?


You mean they didn't do that at the Rumble?


----------



## VILLAIN

No appearance from our royal rumble winner yet :O!


----------



## finalnight

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> HAHAHA the wall fell apart!


It did that in the same spot during the rumble match last night. Surprised they didn't fix it.


----------



## Bryan D.

So Sheamus/Bryan will really happen. Sheamus will turn heel tonight.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Seth Rollins:


----------



## Guar

ShowStopper said:


> BRYAN WITH DAT ORTON AND HHH BURIAL
> 
> :lmao


good for him :cheer


----------



## El Capitano

The Absolute said:


> Cena and Sheamus should be thanking Bryan for letting them share a piece of his spotlight.


They will still be in his shadow


----------



## dan the marino

Seamus and Cena to get dat cheap pop.

I assume this will end up leading to that Seamus/Bryan match-up still, unfortunately. Smells like damage control.


----------



## chargebeam

birthday_massacre said:


> Its not called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for nothing


You're pushing your hashtag more than WWE is pushing their app down our throats...


----------



## Eulonzo

DAT Rollins slip doe. :lmao


----------



## imonaplain

El Capitano said:


> That fucking cunt had to join in didnt he. Couldnt even sell his beat down by the Wyatts :no:


It's still real to him, dammit!


----------



## Natsuke

Didn't they try this combo of Bryan, Cena and Sheamus already?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Fuck Cena, should of been punk instead.


----------



## legendfan97

I was hoping CM Punk would come out but I forgot about the situation with Kane.


----------



## Osize10

Dat Bryan HHH staredown....goosebumps


----------



## the fox

so EC Randy vs Cena vs Bryan vs Shemaus vs ?? vs ??


----------



## Cyon

Dat six man tag team match.


----------



## truelove

Rollins legs must be sore from last night but my god for being the best athlete outa the bunch thats too funny but Sheamus will turn tonight its obvious


----------



## Deptford

So I started off loving that segment and WWE managed to fuck it up by the first commercial break.


----------



## High_King

ROLLINS Couldn't even beat the barrier lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Good to see the boys are still getting along for the time being. Can't wait for potential drama later on, though. :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16

So this is how they made damage control. Sheamus may do a heel turn tonight.


----------



## JamesK

The WWE Universe can pick their favorite Superstars, provided it's John Cena,Sheamus or Batista....


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Sheamus has been back 22 hours, and I already want him to fuck off again.


----------



## Saved_masses

Cena who was just attacked by the Wyatt's or Punk who has previous with the shield? 

:vince$


----------



## funnyfaces1

Yup, he's Austin/Rock/Hogan over. Not under them. At their level.


----------



## Oscirus

It would be a lot easier to sneak up on a gang if you didn't have your music playing before coming out


----------



## birthday_massacre

kregnaz said:


> Oh fuck off, they're going with Superfriends again and instead of Punk we have Bryan as the leech victim, this fucking company


Punk will be in a program with kane tonight i bet


----------



## JamesCurtis24

This just in! Breaking news! John Cena will team with Daniel Bryan and Sheamus to take on the SHIELD! What a main event!

:cole


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Uh why isn't Cena mad about WyattS?


----------



## Hammertron

thats what rollins gets for spraying so much water on him, i think he slipped cuz of it


----------



## BarneyArmy

:lol Rollins.


----------



## Tiago

virus21 said:


> You mean they didn't do that at the Rumble?


Of course they did, especially in Cesaro´s big swing! In fact they do this quite often, unfortunately. It fucking sucks!


----------



## Legion3

Tag team main event ?


----------



## Banez

the fox said:


> so EC Randy vs Cena vs Bryan vs Shemaus vs ?? vs ??


brock lesnar


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Fuck Cena, should of been punk instead.


Too bad. :cena


----------



## Busaiku

I so hope that Bryan won't be stuck with Sheamus at WM.


----------



## magictrevor

Where's Teddy Long to make that 6 man tag match playa!


----------



## checkcola

Osize10 said:


> Dat Bryan HHH staredown....goosebumps


Man, that's the match people want to see, sorry Punk


----------



## TripleG

Shit, I turned my head and missed the Rollins botch...sounded funny.


----------



## Freeloader

Stevie May said:


> Lobster head and *Jawn* to the rescue. Nap.


Jawn = :jordan3


----------



## cavs25

Would it have made sense for Punk to save Bryan because you know he has been feuding with both the shield and the authority?
Nahh just send Sheamus and Cena out there


----------



## The Matt Reptar

Would've made more sense to have Punk come out instead of Cena.


----------



## KingLobos

I lolled at Cena coming out. 

Why?


----------



## lax5150

TNA > wwe


----------



## bjnelson19705

dmccourt95 said:


> Shouldnt Cena be going for the Wyatts


That's logic. WWE is allergic to that.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

OMG Rollins reaction after he botched, he seemed so embarrassed lol. And, the crowd still loving Bryan as always


----------



## Slider575

So Wyatts to interrupt and attack Cena, Sheamus to hit Bryan during the match. Have to say it has been awhile since I have heard that much heat out there.

Also Jesus Rollins ate shit


----------



## ajmaf625

the fox said:


> so EC Randy vs Cena vs Bryan vs Shemaus vs ?? vs ??


Lesnar and maybe Bray? would say Punk but looks like Kane vs Punk at EC


----------



## Therapy

Gee. I wonder if Sheamus turns on Bryan tonight in a six man tag match..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Rollings going on like nothing happened. LOLLL gotta luv it


----------



## Bad For Business

WWE can fuck themselves. Putting Cena with the popular guy yet again, look, we don't like you John, being with DBry won't change that.


----------



## LKRocks

That was entertaining. Bryan killed on the mic. Sounded actually pissed off.


----------



## jcmmnx

Elipses Corter said:


> I'm still laughing at Rollins.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


His reaction to it was better than the botch itself.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Markingoutsince90 said:


> Uh why isn't Cena mad about WyattS?


Just watch, the wyatts will cost super friends their mach so at EC it will be Sheamus, Cena and DB vs The wyatts.


----------



## *Eternity*

Someone call Teddy, cause his favorite match is is going to main event tonite.


Tag Team match playa.


----------



## CJohn3:16

No Punk? WWE Creative strikes again.


----------



## That Red

Wouldn't Punk have made more sense than Cena?


----------



## RyanPelley

Matt Reptar said:


> Would've made more sense to have Punk come out instead of Cena.


Agreed.


----------



## Punkholic

Am I the only one who was expecting Punk instead of Cena?


----------



## SubZero3:16

It looked as if the wall collapsed as soon as Rollins rolled over. Probably wasn't secured properly.


----------



## Chan Hung

CJohn3:16 said:


> So this is how they made damage control. Sheamus may do a heel turn tonight.


If Sheamus turns heel people will still be upset..this will mean no Mania title shot for Bryan , i'm pretty sure...


----------



## SP103

I can see Brock getting destroyed in the Chamber because everyone else gangs up on him.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

At least they played Bryan's music first. But I have a terrible feeling about this. Sheamus is gonna turn heel tonight and those dirt sheets are gonna come true. WTF.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

So excited for the WWE network... only because of all the ON Demand stuff. Now I hopefully won't have to dig through my hundreds of VHS tapes when I want to watch a old-school (early-mid '90s) RAW, WCW Saturday Night, or PPV.


----------



## checkcola

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Fuck Cena, should of been punk instead.


Ah, all things considered, Cena and Bryan have a history, so I'm ok with it. Also, just be glad they aren't using Bryan to get over Batista as a babyface.


----------



## Hammertron

Words Of Wisdom said:


> OMG Rollins reaction after he botched, he seemed so embarrassed lol. And, the crowd still loving Bryan as always


lol there was no hiding what happened and he knew that. he had a dammit moment


----------



## ACSplyt

bjnelson19705 said:


> That's logic. WWE is allergic to that.


What is logic? :cena2


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

DarkStark said:


> *a fantastic way to not get Cena booed *


The WWE are masters at this.


----------



## morris3333

a 6 man tag team match go to be main event of raw


----------



## Markingoutsince90

What if Cena turns Heel tonight...won't happen but one can wish


----------



## JhnCna619

Sheamus and Cena against Shield? Feels like February 2013 all over again.


----------



## J-Coke

I don't see Sheamus turning on Bryan yet, I can see the Wyatts interfering in the 6 man tag to be the attention grabbing moment.


----------



## Odo

That was the most baller segment I've seen in a long time, Bryan stepping up to HHH is kayfabe huge. No more fucking around.


----------



## Headliner

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who was expecting Punk instead of Cena?


The crowd chanted for Punk before Cena came out. I'm guessing the Wyatts will interfere to attack Cena again.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

CM Punk should have come out, he has beef with The Shield. Fuck off back to your own shitty feud, Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion

lax5150 said:


> TNA > wwe


Let's not get crazy here.


----------



## lax5150

*TNA > WWE*


----------



## Thad Castle

Opening segment wasn't bad. Should set the pace for a good show.


----------



## ~Eazy~

Still laughing at Rollins :ti


----------



## TJC93

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Sheamus has been back 22 hours, and I already want him to fuck off again.



Wait until later


----------



## Freeloader

Rollins looked wicked pissed afterwards. 

Where is the gif of that already? Been like 4 min since it happened.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

omg i had to rewind that rollins spin. thats hilarious.


----------



## Neil_totally

Oh for fucks sake, just as I was sighing some relief that they were doing a good job of dealling with the RR fallout...


----------



## Bad For Business

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who was expecting Punk instead of Cena?


Same here, shame the needs of the few outweigh the needs of the masses


----------



## ABAS

Someone make a gif of Rollins slipping please.


----------



## Slider575

Markingoutsince90 said:


> Uh why isn't Cena mad about WyattS?


Didn't you see him walk out of the ring at the RR? He obviously didn't know what happened so he forgot


----------



## Your_Solution

Well theyve got Sheamus/Bryan together which points to the WM build
My guess is they have Sheamus/Bryan in the rumble, Sheamus turns on DB to cost him the match
Maybe they do the right thing though, plans do get changed...hard to be optimistic, good as that segment was


----------



## kregnaz

I wish the crowd would chant "We want Batista" all night long until they change their minds and send him out. And then I'd wish for the whole crowd to errupt in "FUCK YOU DAVE" chants. It would be the perfect moment.


----------



## Ray

100 pages and it's only been 20 mins :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

Orton vs. Cena vs. Wyatt vs. Bryan vs. Sheamus vs. Lesnar?


----------



## Cyon

Actually, I'm all up for a Sheamus heel turn. Yeah, it'll probably mean that match in WM, but I just want Sheamus to stop being a Cena clone.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cena had to come out, couldn't have been at least Punk unk2


----------



## JoMoxRKO

CLASSIC Bryan - HHH staredown


----------



## Saved_masses

Could've been worse, could've been big dave......


----------



## ElTerrible

Markingoutsince90 said:


> Uh why isn't Cena mad about WyattS?


Wyatts or Shield. To us rappers with street cred white people all look the same. :cena3


----------



## legendfan97

Just a thought. Need to have Undertaker return to lead the group against Authority. A high well respect wrestler. 

Anyway, I hope the fans do a good job the rest of the night.


----------



## jcmmnx

That Red said:


> Wouldn't Punk have made more sense than Cena?


One guy doesn't need to leach off Bryan to get a face pop the other does.


----------



## finalnight

checkcola said:


> Man, that's the match people want to see, sorry Punk


Punk - HHH would be equally epic with a good rebuild since that feud has history.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81

Sin Cara?


----------



## Headliner

Jobber entrance for the Mexicans. They going to do this shit for the whole show again?


----------



## Murph

Stephanie is the wrong kind of annoying, she's unbearable. Segment would have been much better with just Bryan and HHH.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Tuned in just in time to see Seth Rollins fall jumping over the guard railing. What happened before that?


----------



## kokepepsi

Cena and another attempt at staying relevant

Gonna be cena/ryder again


----------



## lax5150

This new Sin Cara sucks more than MISTICO


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Roman Reigns leaves Shield tonight?


----------



## Eduard Khil

Sin Cara? Is he not gone from the company?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Throw rey in quick then wwe lol.


----------



## ACSplyt

Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara with the jobber entrance :lmao


----------



## peowulf

Well that was a decent start. At least they're making a title match inside the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Slider575

That is not even the real Sin Cara lol


----------



## Ray

Mysterio and Sin Cara :ti


----------



## the fox

i don't think Sheamus will turn heel now 
maybe after the EC


----------



## World's Best

Yawn Cena still Bryan's crutch. :lmao


----------



## The Absolute

Jobber entrances for Mysterio and Sin Cara. Guess they didn't want Rey to get a reaction like last night.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Qualifying team match.

:mark:


----------



## Edgehead41190

Glad they're keeping the Sin Cara character


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cena's face looks so old in that graphic. Damn.


----------



## Therapy

Rey Mysterio will stand for 5 minutes and do 30 seconds of wrestling to wrap up the match


----------



## checkcola

ADR job squad


----------



## VRsick

geeee wonder which team will win.


----------



## birthday_massacre

LOL at Ceseros sign


----------



## DoubtGin

I WONDER WHICH TEAM WINS


----------



## wow2222

So we know who will win tonight's main event lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

God Sin Cara's tattoo is terrible.


----------



## all in all...

lol great sign


----------



## Headliner

Hilarious that the Mexicans are facing the Real Americans. Say some racist shit plz Zeb.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Looks like Bryan will be in the Chamber match then..


----------



## Punkholic

Yeah, 'cause no one saw that coming.


----------



## Arcade

Mysterio "reunites" with Sin Cara.


----------



## Cyon

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## TJC93

Wait Bryan isn't going to be in the EC is he


----------



## Lok

DEM' MURICAN' BOYS!

We the People!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Freaking Zeb LOL


----------



## Your_Solution

There is NO WAY the Wyatts are not costing Bryan/Sheamus/Cena that match, right?


----------



## ~Eazy~

So I'm guessing Bryan team is winning.


----------



## TripleG

So Cena gets ANOTHER fucking shot at the belt??? Jesus.


----------



## Bryan D.

Orton vs Bryan vs Sheamus vs Cena vs Lesnar vs ?


----------



## LKRocks

With that stipulation? No way the Shield wins tonight.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

WEED THE PEOPLE


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Lets go Cesaro and Swagger beat those foreigners!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

That sign :lmao


----------



## truelove

ehhhh now either the shield lose or it ends in dq


----------



## Banez

DoubtGin said:


> I WONDER WHICH TEAM WINS


Shield wins just so WWE can troll crowd more


----------



## PacoAwesome

That fucking sign lmao


----------



## bob311

So The Shield wins tonight, obviously


----------



## Evolution

CESARO TIME

:mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

GOAT THEME

CESARO

ZEB

:mark:


----------



## harlemheat

zeb is #CLASSIC...and the signs continue #ELGATO


----------



## RDEvans

:lmao that sign is priceless and Zeb is just pure gold


----------



## SpeedStick

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who was expecting Punk instead of Cena?


Bro for wrestlemania 30 is looking like CM Punk vs HHH & Cena, Sheamus , Bryan vs Wyatt Family


----------



## morris3333

the Wyatts go to cost cena the match


----------



## RAW360

AHEM. WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## greendude11

Oh boy, Mysterio and HuniCara against the Real Americans. This will be nice.

Zeb getting some mic time. We the people. :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Did he just say the only thing wrong is that they haven't done gay porn officinato?


----------



## magictrevor

Haha loving Cesaro's sign.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

WE! THE PEOPLE!


----------



## LigerJ81

We The People


----------



## BarneyArmy

:lol that sign.


----------



## WWE

So when is this 'we the people' shtick going to come through?


----------



## BlueRover

AWWW DID SOMEONE NOT GET WHAT THEY WANTED?

#dealwithit


----------



## KingLobos

lol I love how Hunico looks so ridiculous in that outfit.


----------



## Dopeeey

My buddies Weed The People! Also Rey and Sin Cara


----------



## finalnight

So much for original Sin Cara saying Hunico was now done being Sin Cara...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575

Zeb is a GOAT, those signs he made last night and the signs tonight rofl


----------



## Callisto

God, why is Cesaro paired with that platypus of a clown Swagger?


Bringing him down just a bit.


----------



## PaulHBK

I thought Sin Cara was no more due to Mistico owning the character... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at Ceseros sign


The best thing about WWE right now. LOL


----------



## Moto

Zeb Colter is hilarious. I hope the Real Americans get the belts soon.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Why are the Real Americans getting booed? :lol


----------



## El Barto

Epic sign


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Zeb :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

I fucking love Zeb. :lmao Cesaro too of course.


...


...


...

...


...


...


...


...Swagger's ok.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Bryan D. said:


> Orton vs Bryan vs Sheamus vs Cena vs Lesnar vs ?


Wyatt

This will of course lead off nicely to the separate matches that we have all been miserable about.

Cena/Wyatt
Roidtista/Boreton
Fella/Goat
Lesnar/Taker


----------



## VRsick

Zeb doesn't know Rey was born in california.


----------



## Freeloader

Anyone still laughing at Seth Rollins? 

I bet Ambrose is still giving him shit backstage

:ambrose2


----------



## Snapdragon

MYSTERIO VS CESARO!!!!!


----------



## CJohn3:16

Well... the result of the main event is pretty obvious now...


----------



## Punkholic

Real Americans! Zeb! :mark:


----------



## Guar

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> WEED THE PEOPLE


How else are you going to watch RAW? 


LET'S GO CESARO!


----------



## TripleG

Zeb's mouth looks like a bear's sphincter.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

I dunno if its a american pride thing, but I really don't get the hype about this group. Cesaro is the only remotely talented one.


----------



## Therapy

lol.. Rey only doing 3 moves before tagging..


----------



## Kabraxal

I love the Real Americans... they are just too damn awesome.


----------



## High_King

Sheamus might align with The Shield


----------



## genocide_cutter

Real American jobbers.


----------



## KingLobos

I just want to see the New Age Outlaws tonight.

Best thing about the WWE today.


----------



## Lok

Hunico going crazy


----------



## birthday_massacre

Breaking news Kevin Nash tore a quad last night on his way out of the ring


----------



## Evolution

Therapy said:


> Rey Mysterio will stand for 5 minutes and do 30 seconds of wrestling to wrap up the match


Rey forced to retire after being the step-up for Cara.


----------



## libertyu9

I thought I saw the barricade shift when Rollins stumbled. in before possible spear through the barricade spot(?)

Now excuse me while I mark for the Lucha Legends tag team, as well as for Claudio and Dirty Dutch.


----------



## Saved_masses

You thought Rhodes vs Rhodes at Mania?

NO, Rey vs Cara :vince$


----------



## lax5150

This new Sin Cara is FAT


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

What I don't understand about the Real American's is that Cesaro is from Switzerland.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ZEB goating as usual.


----------



## Snapdragon

Swagger can't bump on Lucha moves worth a damn


----------



## bjnelson19705

Zeb looks like a bad guy in a black and white movie.


----------



## Odo

Did Sin Cara just hurt himself kicking Cesaro? :lmao


----------



## Simplyrob

We are just playing into their hands for starting the Bryan - Sheamus programme.


----------



## daulten780

:mark:


----------



## Edgehead41190

LMFAO


----------



## BarneyArmy

:lol Zeb.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Oh shit :ti


----------



## J-Coke

So if Bryan loses in the 6 man tag, he won't get into the WWE title match. Please don't screw it up!


----------



## TripleG

Sin Cara 2.0, new person, same botches.


----------



## finalnight

SWAGGIE FACE TURN!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon

:lmao


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Lol I Juan't You out..LMAO.


----------



## DoubtGin

BITCHSLAPPED


----------



## TJC93

Do your job :troll


----------



## WWE

Swaggie got slapped :lol


----------



## dan the marino

Well this came out of nowhere. Guess they're just going to break up the few heel teams they have?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

oooohh


----------



## SP103

Excluding Cesaro-this is just a massive


----------



## Evolution

Eduard Khil said:


> Why are the Real Americans getting booed? :lol


Because they're heels?


----------



## y2j4lyf

Well, they're breaking up now fpalm


----------



## Tardbasher12

Swagger is the weak link.


----------



## RAW360

Real Americans turning face.


----------



## Slider575

Oh snap, Swagger leaving the Real Americans


----------



## birthday_massacre

They better not break up the best tag team in the WWE


----------



## Amber B

Zeb just went Joe Jackson :lmao


----------



## KingLobos

real americans face turn incoming


----------



## Arcade

Wow.


----------



## Waffelz

So Cena, Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, Lesnar and who?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Zeb laying down the law!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Looks like Real Americans will be breaking up sometime soon. There's the tease.


----------



## VILLAIN

Another fucking commercial already? for fuck sake man.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

TripleG said:


> Sin Cara 2.0, new person, same botches.


Also wrestles in slow motion.


----------



## Daiko




----------



## Thad Castle

Swagger just got smacked.


----------



## Punkholic

AlwaysBrave said:


> Looks like Bryan will be in the Chamber match then..


Just to get screwed by Sheamus, setting up their WM match.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Dat slap!

We need a gif for all the swagga haters :lol


----------



## LKRocks

#YESmovement trending.

PUNK, WE'RE NOT THE VOICELESS ANYMORE. WE HAVE VOICES, AND THEY SAY YES! YES! YES!


----------



## oMonstro

So for EC we got 3 Faces (Bryan, Sheamus, Cena) and 3 Heels... (Orton, Lesnar ... and Wyatt?)


----------



## #1Peep4ever

I forgot that they have A LOT of commercials -.-


----------



## Evolution

Real Americans actually getting some character development. Cool.


----------



## Snapdragon

TripleG said:


> Sin Cara 2.0, new person, same botches.


Yeah blame Sin Cara because Swagger can't work for shit.


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Remember when we had full Raw matches with no commercials until matches ended?


----------



## Headliner

Zeb slapped the weed plants out of Swagger hair. I didn't know he had that aggression.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Waffelz said:


> So Cena, Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, Lesnar and who?


Big Show 

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chrome

Swagger's dead in the water if he leaves the Real Americans.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

Punkholic said:


> Just to get screwed by Bryan, setting up their WM match.


Wow Bryan vs. Bryan


----------



## jcmmnx

Gotta love 3 hour Raws where every match has to go twice as long as it should.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Waffelz said:


> So Cena, Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, Lesnar and who?


Punk?


----------



## CJohn3:16

Zeb slapping Swagger. This Raw is just too good.


----------



## theatb

Swagger is actually impressing me here somewhat and all it took was a slap from Zeb. Keep slapping brother.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Amber B said:


> Zeb just went Joe Jackson :lmao


Or Bobby Knight


----------



## Asenath

Swagger face turn?

I'm here for it. Let's get those buns on the side of the angels.


----------



## Fissiks

Waffelz said:


> So Cena, Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, Lesnar and who?


Punk or Reigns.


----------



## cavs25

I am sure Bork Laser will be in the Elimination match


----------



## CALΔMITY

Headliner said:


> Zeb slapped the weed plants out of Swagger hair. I didn't know he had that aggression.


:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I'm officially confused.
Why would Zeb slap Jack???? Um...


----------



## Punkholic

#YesMovement trending worldwide doe! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

When you notice that each time the RA lost, Zeb would always look seriously pissed and / or facepalm continuously, so +1 to the writers and bookers for finally having him reach his boiling point in regards to his team's fuck-ups. :clap


----------



## Bearodactyl

Waffelz said:


> So Cena, Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, Lesnar and who?


With any "luck", Show... :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN

Commercial, commercial, commercial, and oh yeah.. fucking commercial.


----------



## charlesxo

Markingoutsince90 said:


> Remember when we had full Raw matches with no commercials until matches ended?


nope


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

#1Peep4ever said:


> I forgot that they have A LOT of commercials -.-


One after every suplex


----------



## poithatron

randall, sheamus, cena, bryan, who will be the other 2 brock and big show? kofi? Miz?


----------



## Cyon

Swaggie got slappied


----------



## Your_Solution

Waffelz said:


> So Cena, Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, Lesnar and who?


CM Punk? He'll probably wrestle Kane
Bray Wyatt maybe? He did beat Bryan
They could just throw in someone random, those five names are already a LOADED chamber


I still suspect Wyatts might cost them the match tonight and send the Shield to the Chamber, but that'd make the EC super light on faces so probably not


----------



## Eulonzo

Irrelevant said:


> Also wrestles in slow motion.


All we need is 3D for his matches now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Zeb slapped the lisp out of Swagger's mouth.


----------



## kronos96

LOL fucking clowns... that slap....


----------



## Thad Castle

Wonder if a break up is in the future


----------



## Waffelz

Bryan is going to be wasted on Sheamus again....


----------



## Paul12907

Teddy to arrive and make dat main event HOLLA


----------



## KuritaDavion

jackswaggers said:


> I'm officially confused.
> Why would Zeb slap Jack???? Um...


His face, his lisp, his hair, his walk, being from Oklahoma, being a pothead.....


----------



## Arcade

Snapdragon said:


> Yeah blame Sin Cara because Swagger can't work for shit.


Wrong. It's just that Hunico shouldn't be playing Sin Cara. WWE needs to ditch that gimmick and let Hunico be Hunico.


----------



## Snapdragon

Hulk Hogan returning so they gotta break them up?


----------



## MotherKernucka

Bryan D. said:


> Orton vs Bryan vs Sheamus vs Cena vs Lesnar vs ?


Kevin Nash.... hahaha


----------



## CJohn3:16

The Real Americans must not break up.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

All you guys complaining about commercials, just go download the wwe app! Maybe Cole should do another tutorial on how to download it


----------



## birthday_massacre

Waffelz said:


> So Cena, Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, Lesnar and who?


Reigns.

I could see him getting in there some how after the shield loses.

Maybe a match with the three next week on raw where the winner gets the last slot?

I think it will be Punk vs Kane at EC


----------



## bob311

so in a perfect world, we'll now get Orton v Cena v Bryan v Sheamus v Punk v Lesnar at elimination chamber....would be epic!

But we'll end up with The shield v orton v lesnar v Big Show


----------



## hbgoo1975

Jack Swagger is turning face?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Face Swagger? Bring it on. But...I thought it was going to be Cesaro? Weird.


----------



## Callisto

Slapped the weed residue off that fucker. Poor dat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I remember when they didn't go to commercials during fucking MATCHES.

fpalm


----------



## PaulHBK

Let me guess... Sheamus eliminates or turns heel on DB in the Elimination Chamber match setting up their epic rematch from WM28 at WMXXX... YAWN.... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket

Zeb not taking any shit now he's out of the wheelchair.


----------



## kronos96

That slap was amazing... :lmao


----------



## KingLobos

I still hate Sheamus


----------



## Bryan D.

hbgoo1975 said:


> Jack Swagger is turning face?


Cesaro is.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

That EC match looks good.


----------



## Cyon

Wouldn't it be better if Cesaro was the one to turn face?


----------



## Eduard Khil

SpeedStick said:


> Bro for wrestlemania 30 is looking like CM Punk vs HHH & Cena, Sheamus , Bryan vs Wyatt Family


Apart from Punk and HHH, I hope you are wrong


----------



## Saved_masses

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> One after every suplex


Eddie and Benoit would be waiting a while


----------



## Punkholic

Real Americans are so fucking over. They need to turn face and get those belts.


----------



## Chan Hung

*We the People deserve a TITLE shot at NAO*


----------



## The Absolute

First WWE app mention. I'm surprised it hasn't been plugged several times already.


----------



## birthday_massacre

PaulHBK said:


> Let me guess... Sheamus eliminates or turns heel on DB in the Elimination Chamber match setting up their epic rematch from WM28 at WMXXX... YAWN....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Id rather see HHH screw over DB, setting up a match of HHH vs DB, where DB if he wins he gets a title shot at the following PPV.


----------



## Markingoutsince90

I get the feeling that Roman Reigns somehow leaves the Shield tonight maybe they turn on him


----------



## Honey Bucket

:lmao @ Swagger's 'war cry'


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Waffelz said:


> So Cena, Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, Lesnar and who?


Bray Wyatt probably.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Elimination Chamber match will just set up Sheamus/Bryan for WM.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Therapy

Sin Cara still carrying all the weight of this match.. lol.. Fucking Rey is useless


----------



## Fissiks

PaulHBK said:


> Let me guess... Sheamus eliminates or turns heel on DB in the Elimination Chamber match setting up their epic rematch from WM28 at WMXXX... YAWN....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


pretty much...they can't help themselves. A Triple Threat Match with Bryan v Orton v Batista would prevent their main-event from getting shit on but that is not what they want i guess.


----------



## Paul12907

ShowStopper said:


> I remember when they didn't go to commercials during fucking MATCHES.
> 
> fpalm


Download the WWE App to follow during the breaks..... i would but im not sure how to do it, if only i had someone show me how


----------



## RiverFenix

So did Swagger fail another wellness test or something?


----------



## Evolution

Of course Swagger is the one to get the development when Cesaro was the one that was huge in the rumble last night and got the biggest reactions.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Daiko said:


>


never fails to get a chuckle out of me :lol


----------



## KingLobos

Hunico is way better than Mystico


----------



## Snapdragon

CESARO IS A FUCKING BEAST


----------



## TripleG

This match is so awkward.


----------



## Thad Castle

This has been a decent match... At least the parts we have seen so far


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Cesaro is a fucking monster


----------



## kronos96

Who gives a crap about cesaro? The guy is boring as hell.


I want to see Sin cara and Rey beat the crap out of those 2 clowns... Zeb can keep slaping if he wants..


----------



## Cyon

It's seriously time for Rey to retire. He's so fragile.


----------



## Xobeh

Have they always had tweets scrolling in RAW? I thought it was just during PPVs


----------



## GNR4LIFE

PaulHBK said:


> Let me guess... Sheamus eliminates or turns heel on DB in the Elimination Chamber match setting up their epic rematch from WM28 at WMXXX... YAWN....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How do you turn heel on someone in a match thats every man for himself?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Cesaro is faaacking strong


----------



## Bryan D.

Sin Cara is so fucking slow it actually hurts.


----------



## XLNC04




----------



## Bad For Business

My boy Claudio is like Batista in the Diva's locker room: He's unstoppable


----------



## Freeloader

Haha @ Rollins gif


----------



## KuritaDavion

Here comes Rey's 1 min. of ring time.


----------



## Punkholic

I really hope Swagger isn't the one to turn face. Cesaro is the one who needs to turn.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Mysterio still getting some heat? Or am I hearing things?


----------



## CJohn3:16

GNR4LIFE said:


> How do you turn heel on someone in a match thats every man for himself?


Quite easily. They may be trying to eliminate someone together and out of nowhere Sheamus kicks Bryan's head.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Watching mysterio wrestle now so sad.


----------



## Arcade

The Absolute said:


> First WWE app mention. I'm surprised it hasn't been plugged several times already.


It's been buried by the WWE Network.


----------



## DoubtGin

XLNC04 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## jcmmnx

Cesaro is such a great base he can make broken down Rey look good.


----------



## Edgehead41190

GNR4LIFE said:


> How do you turn heel on someone in a match thats every man for himself?


Bryan can eliminate Sheamus, which results in Sheamus getting upset and attacking Bryan afterwards.


----------



## Hawkke

Cyon said:


> It's seriously time for Rey to retire. He's so fragile.


I have great respect for him, but seriously I cringe everytime I see him head to the ring, I mean does he really not want to be able to walk in 5-10 years?


----------



## The Absolute

Dat uppercut though.


----------



## Nolo King

Completely forgot about RAW, but the liver is being cooked by my loving mother and I am watching in anticipation for the crowd to collectively poop over the events that occurred last night.


----------



## Snapdragon

Mysterio vs Cesaro is a dream match


----------



## Cyon

Dat uppercut!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cesero is a boss


----------



## RyanPelley

SWISS DEATH!


----------



## Lok

THAT UPPERCUT THOUGH!


----------



## truelove

cesaro is such a beast


----------



## chargebeam

Man, Cesaro is awesome.


----------



## LigerJ81

Fucking Cesaro Uppercut


----------



## ~Eazy~

REAL AMERICANS WON!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Cesaro is a BEAST


----------



## La Parka

Good match! good to see The Real Americans get the win.


----------



## Kabraxal

Yuuuussssss!


----------



## TripleG

Fucking LOL! Half an hour in and I think Botchamania can do a whole video just on that.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

God I love that uppercut


----------



## Y2-Jerk

holy shit that uppercut was beautiful


----------



## Bad For Business

Nice win Claudio


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Cesaro fucked up that hurricarana.


----------



## Vyer

Very nice match


----------



## TJC93

Wow Cesaro and Swagger are having to protect Mysterio so bad with these moves


----------



## Guy LeDouche

XLNC04 said:


>


The Spinaroonie :ti


----------



## Bryan D.

How impressive is Cesaro in the ring. Pretty decent match.


----------



## libertyu9

Kings of Sports-Entertainment with the W.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

JBL is so good on mic haha.

Gotta love TRM :mark:


----------



## PaulHBK

GNR4LIFE said:


> How do you turn heel on someone in a match thats every man for himself?


Hmmm... By Sheamus jealously attacking him after he had been eliminated by DB maybe... Duh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos

lol


----------



## Punkholic

XLNC04 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Freeloader

XLNC04 said:


>


So much win


----------



## Callisto

Woooooo chile, Cesaro.


Take me. Marry me. Go Ike Turner on my ass. :banderas


----------



## Slider575

If they split I really hope that means Cesaro is getting pushed up


----------



## Chrome

Finally, some booking that makes sense. Love that Cesaro Uppercut.


----------



## hazuki

Next tag champps! #WETHEPEOPLE


----------



## Guar

YES!! Finally


----------



## SovereignVA

Cesaro after the uppercut was beastly.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Wahoooo


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

Epic theme.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Poor Seth Rollins :lmao


----------



## magictrevor

Thank god the masked Mexicans didn't win. If they are tag together I hope that will be their team name though.


----------



## Fissiks

wow everyone keeps botching


----------



## Thad Castle

Bam! Sin Cara got knocked DA fuq out!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice match, as expected from two solid teams. Happy to see Hunico's career getting considerably renewed focus now that he's Sin Cara on a permanent basis.


----------



## Hammertron

hunico is a great seller


----------



## Lok

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Markout Moment

Swagger and Cesaro are great wrestlers. Gotta get them belts.


----------



## wwffans123

Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista Batista vv


----------



## kronos96

XLNC04 said:


>


That wasn't a big botch... the guy was twitching unnecessarily...


----------



## The Absolute

Wouldn't it be hilarious if the Shield that match?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

So is this the start of the disbandment for the Real Americans? Weird. I expected a Cesaro face turn...


----------



## Tardbasher12

Seth Rollins is trending.


----------



## y2j4lyf

"Did you sneak here illegally? I JUAN'T you out!" My GOD I love Zeb LOL


----------



## Guar

I kinda like Rey's place on the card right now


----------



## SP103

XLNC04 said:


>


This the .gif of the year...


----------



## all in all...

Bryan jobs in the tag match, gets told he's the weak link, doesnt deserve it, etc....?


----------



## Bad For Business

So they've already given away the result of the main event. Morons.


----------



## RyanPelley

Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Outlaws please.


----------



## ABrown

oh man. that stipulation makes the tag match so unpredictable!


----------



## KingLobos

Irrelevant said:


> The Spinaroonie :ti


lol those wrestlers sure know how to fall


----------



## PacoAwesome

Real Americans are such an entertaining team.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Dat rm :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil

A Rhodes brothers split?


----------



## Buckley

I could see Ambrose getting his team disqualified, and Reigns going after him, thus turning face.


----------



## TripleG

Oh Jesus. The Outlaws look old as fuck in that graphic. 

HD is not kind to Billy.


----------



## cavs25

This show has obviously been put together by Teddy Long playya


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Love how they announced it as JOHN CENA teams up with Sheamus & Daniel Bryan. :rudy


----------



## Slider575

Xobeh said:


> Have they always had tweets scrolling in RAW? I thought it was just during PPVs





The Absolute said:


> Wouldn't it be hilarious if the Shield that match?


If they use it right I wouldn't mind, any of the 3 of the Shield are future main eventers


----------



## dmccourt95

Cena vs Wyatt will be the only main match at WM we haven't seen before


----------



## finalnight

Quick rematch = Another loss for brotherhood

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution

Cesaro could finally be in for a long-overdue push after WM.


----------



## PaulHBK

Im starting to think we need two separate threads during RAWs and PPVs because its just too many people commenting at once to even really converse... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907

Hammertron said:


> hunico is a great seller


Easy to sell when u botched so badly you actually have a broken leg


----------



## jcmmnx

Muta said:


> Cesaro fucked up that hurricarana.


He was letting Rey's head clear before he jumped for the stupid 619 setup. If anything he was protecting Rey.


----------



## Therapy

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice match, as expected from two solid teams. Happy to see Hunico's career getting considerably renewed focus now that he's Sin Cara on a permanent basis.


What? Rey did 8 total moves and wrestled for a total of 30 seconds.. Every one of his spots was overly protected and low impact.. He's terrible


----------



## Deptford

that conservative looking handshake after the victory was great


----------



## Headliner

I'm just waiting for the Real Americans to feud with Truth & Xavier Woods so that Zeb can call them hoodlum chicken eating, tap dancing ****** on live TV.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Callisto said:


> Woooooo chile, Cesaro.
> 
> 
> Take me. Marry me. Go Ike Turner on my ass. :banderas


----------



## Emotion Blur

EC 2013: Sheamus/Cena/Ryback vs The Shield
First Raw before EC 2014: Sheamus/Cena/Bryan vs The Shield

fpalm


----------



## The Absolute

XLNC04 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Markingoutsince90

I guess Batista vs Orton vs Bryan at Wrestlemania is better than Batista vs Orton


----------



## bob311

so the first 35 minutes have been great...still another 2 and a half hours for them to fuck up


----------



## Punkholic

The Absolute said:


> First WWE app mention. I'm surprised it hasn't been plugged several times already.


It has been buried by The Network.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Punkholic said:


> I really hope Swagger isn't the one to turn face. Cesaro is the one who needs to turn.


A face turn would be good for either of them.

But...it could be both?


----------



## Edgehead41190

Headliner said:


> I'm just waiting for the Real Americans to feud with Truth & Xavier Woods so that Zeb can call them hoodlum chicken eating, tap dancing ****** on live TV.


:lmao


----------



## checkcola

Evolution said:


> Cesaro could finally be in for a long-overdue push after WM.


The singles scene needs fresh match ups anyway, just wish he wasn't so horrible on the mic


----------



## Tardbasher12

RAW is getting some good social media right now. Jack Swagger, Cesaro, and The Real Americans are trending worldwide.


----------



## birthday_massacre

PaulHBK said:


> Im starting to think we need two separate threads during RAWs and PPVs because its just too many people commenting at once to even really converse...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Its easier if you set it to like 50 replies per page.


----------



## LKRocks

lol rollins. Hope he didn't pissed himself


----------



## Evolution

Rhodes, Cesaro, Reigns/The Shield all could be in for a good year post-WM.

Could be good.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Great 35 minutes, with lots of good trolling. Unfortunately, I won't be able to see the whole show


----------



## El_Absoluto

Headliner said:


> I'm just waiting for the Real Americans to feud with Truth & Xavier Woods so that Zeb can call them hoodlum chicken eating, tap dancing ****** on live TV.



:shaq2


----------



## bjnelson19705

XLNC04 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

How many main-event six-man tag matches with The Shield have we had in the span of the past 6 months? A shit ton. 

Winning team of the Sheamus/Bryan/Cena vs. The Shield match will all be entered in the Elimination Chamber match, ha.


----------



## Thad Castle

The real Americans would make better tag champs than the voodoo kin mafia.


----------



## henrymark

Shield lose and Reigns gets attacked by the other two and turns face.


----------



## DOPA

Eulonzo said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That didn't take long.


----------



## Hawkke

I swear that Trivago guy looks computer generated :lol


----------



## Evolution

PaulHBK said:


> Im starting to think we need two separate threads during RAWs and PPVs because its just too many people commenting at once to even really converse...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's a great idea, two separate yet identical threads. No one is forcing you to post in here.


----------



## Cyon

It's clearly Seth Rollins making fun of Roman Reigns for that one house show you guys, come on.


----------



## KingLobos

New Age Outlaws are the best thing going right now


----------



## jcmmnx

kronos96 said:


> That wasn't a big botch... the guy was twitching unnecessarily...


Best part of that was Reigns seeing Rollins slip on the wet floor and gingerly stepping over like Kevin Nash.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> I'm just waiting for the Real Americans to feud with Truth & Xavier Woods so that Zeb can call them hoodlum chicken eating, tap dancing ****** on live TV.


Please. First promo by Zeb in the feud:

"Look at these N......."











End feud.


----------



## PaulHBK

birthday_massacre said:


> Its easier if you set it to like 50 replies per page.


I'll try that, Thanks! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJohn3:16

birthday_massacre said:


> Its easier if you set it to like 50 replies per page.


How can we do this?


----------



## PunkShoot

YESSSSSSSS BNB!


----------



## DoubtGin

BNB TIME :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok

THIS GUY :LOL


----------



## Agentpieface

YAY BNB


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Time for some DECORUM, PLEASE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Bad news Barrett :ti


----------



## RyanPelley

Here comes the Bad News BasedGod.


----------



## Guar

:mark:


----------



## LigerJ81

Bad News Barrett


----------



## Vyer

uh oh...


----------



## LKRocks

BAD NEWS


----------



## Bryan D.

FUCKING YES!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

No news is good news


----------



## The Absolute

Old boy is pissed cause he said he would be in the Rumble and he wasn't.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Ugh. At least I don't have to see this hack wrestle


----------



## finalnight

Its Mr. Got Kicked Out of the Rumble

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best

I've got some bad news. More filler.


----------



## libertyu9

THE MOST ENTERTAINING SEGMENT IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT!!!!!!1


----------



## SubZero3:16

I love that ridiculously tall podium :lol


----------



## thekingg

Boring Not-over Barret


----------



## Eduard Khil

Bad News BROWN had more charisma than this guy and that is saying something


----------



## Cyon

I want Wade's rising podium to increase in height each week until his head hits the inner roof of the stadium.


----------



## KingLobos

I've got bad news


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

BAD NEWSS


----------



## Laserblast

Perhaps asking for decorum would've been more appropriate last night?


----------



## PaulHBK

Loving BnB! But will he ever actually wrestle again??? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## goldengod

RyanPelley said:


> Orton vs. Cena vs. Wyatt vs. Bryan vs. Sheamus vs. Lesnar?


I still think Bryan is left out.

Orton, Cena, Sheamus, Punk, Reigns, and Lesnar.

Bastista vs. Bryan maybe?


----------



## Banez

but i'm afraid i got some bad news!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bad News Bear!


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## y2j4lyf

Get this jobber off my TV


----------



## KaineSpawnX

XLNC04 said:


>


ROFL: Rollins On Floor. Laughing.


----------



## SP103

Oh great its the Zoloft commercial. Oh wait no its #BNB.


----------



## Jmacz

XLNC04 said:


>


THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR PISSING UNDER THE RING :vince3

Bad News Barrett :dance:dance:dance


----------



## Callisto

Why


Just WHY


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Wade Barrett has so much potential, pisses me off how WWE dropped the ball on him. I love bad news Barrett.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Barrett! The best 2 minutes on television :clap


----------



## Arrogant Mog

BNB is so good :mark:


----------



## checkcola

Barrett seems to really getting into his gimmick, good to see


----------



## legendfan97

Wade Barrett = The GM laptop?


----------



## Pratchett

LOL Cleveland


----------



## Edgehead41190

They're trying so hard to bury The Miz, and it's succeeding:lmao:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Laserblast said:


> Perhaps asking for decorum would've been more appropriate last night?


He should have been #30 and come out and say I GOT SOME BAD NEWS

Daniel Bryan isn't #30, I AM


----------



## PunkShoot

LMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAOLMFAO


----------



## The Absolute

Fuck this guy for being correct about my city's terrible sports record.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm not getting to see a Miz match :dance 

That's good news Barrett.


----------



## y2j4lyf

connormurphy13 said:


>


To this crappy gimmick? :saul


----------



## Markout Moment

Lmao. Slams on Cleveland and leaves.


----------



## Chrome

Barrett. :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Bad News Barrett...is actually the best Barrett has ever been.


----------



## Amber B

One thing WWE is good at: creating fabulous trolls.
That's all.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Whats funny is Bad News Barret is right about Cleveland.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Barrett speaking the truth about that shithole Cleveland. :lol

Dan Gilbert is particular is a disgusting cunt of a human being. :jay


----------



## Markingoutsince90

BNB is really good. Its something different


----------



## Headliner

:lol Barrett. This dude is so smug. I want Barrett to go to Compton and tell the blacks that they'll never make it out of the hood. See what happens.


----------



## RAW360

Barrett looks like he's loving this gimmick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Haha, Barrett is actually making me chuckle with this gimmick, I will admit.


----------



## KingLobos

lol what a great guy?

Wow JBL


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Ohhh what could of been. Barrett could of been huge and a main-event superstar if they would of continued the push after the Nexus angle.


----------



## World's Best

Lawler taking the high road? Lmao. He used to call the entire crowd "idiots."


----------



## robass83

what the fuck has happened to this guy? he used to be the leader of nexus was gona win the world title and now hes doing this. wwoww


----------



## Eduard Khil

Still no mention of the Rumble winner nearly 24 hours later :lol


----------



## PunkShoot

This is the best gimmick I have seen in awhile

EDIT: I JUST SAW STING


----------



## Dopeeey

Moto said:


> Zeb Colter is hilarious. I hope the Real Americans get the belts soon.


Zeb is hilarious lol xD :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Amber B said:


> One thing WWE is good at: creating fabulous trolls.
> That's all.


Indeed. :banderas

I'm glad that they could find _something_ for barrett at least.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I hope it is a face turn for him. It's like Michael Cole all over again.


----------



## RyanPelley

"LIKE A BISEXUAL!"


----------



## finalnight

Sting!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10

Dat MILF behind Jerry


----------



## Bearodactyl

birthday_massacre said:


> He should have been #30 and come out and say I GOT SOME BAD NEWS
> 
> Daniel Bryan isn't #30, I AM


That would INDEED have been funny as fuck. Thank you for that mental image :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## cindel25

How about announcing the next HOF?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

sting sighting!


----------



## animus

goldengod said:


> I still think Bryan is left out.
> 
> Orton, Cena, Sheamus, Punk, Reigns, and Lesnar.
> 
> Bastista vs. Bryan maybe?


I see it being: 

Cena vs Bray Wyatt

EC: Orton, Bryan, Sheamus, Reigns, Punk


----------



## Eulonzo

DAT TAKER CAMEO. :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Sting :mark:


----------



## Markingoutsince90

I'm afraid I've got some bad news for you. John Cena is in the main event


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Taker on a dvd???


----------



## Edgehead41190

Headliner said:


> :lol Barrett. This dude is so smug. I want Barrett to go to Compton and tell the blacks that they'll never make it out of the hood. See what happens.


:lmao:lmao This thread


----------



## Nolo King

Wade is stuck doing nothing which is so sad.

How you can go to leading a compelling stable to using cheap heat in a string of filler segments that do nothing in terms of character development.


----------



## Xist2inspire

That was a horrible promo by BNB. Nothing to do with his delivery, it's just that the content was as low-level as low-level heel heat can get.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Monday Night Warz. Back when wrestling was GREAT.


----------



## dan the marino

Instead of watching the tv show that I'm sure is loaded with revisionist history, I'd rather watch the actual Attitude Era episodes. This show makes me think they aren't going to have too many of those episodes up for a while.


----------



## KingLobos

WCW vs WWF


----------



## dmccourt95

They just showed undertaker out of character on tv


----------



## -XERO-

*Thank you, Razor.*


----------



## The Absolute

Monday Night Wars. Fucking amazing times for us wrestling fans.


----------



## Cyon

STING IT'S STING


----------



## MECCA1

Something is telling me that Sandow should be having Barrett current gimmick..:austin3


----------



## Your_Solution

Lol Punk commenting about the taser


----------



## Arya Dark

*Well I just saw who I tuned in for so I don't care if I miss the rest of the show. #BnB did not disappoint.*


----------



## finalnight

Taker!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

LOL, Vintage Vince screaming "How dare you!"


----------



## KaineSpawnX

"That'll put a lot of asses in seats."


----------



## Swark

Now seems a good time to remind people that a large part of the Monday Night Wars happened in PG.


----------



## Hawkke

#ad #BnB #yupaotherad


----------



## LKRocks

THIS PACKAGE IS NOT PG


----------



## Punkholic

Oh, Lawler. fpalm


----------



## connormurphy13

Looks decent.


----------



## VILLAIN

They showed Undertaker out of character on TV? wtf.


----------



## bob311

'2 days' fuck sake Lawler


----------



## Zigberg

Lawler is fucking useless.


----------



## theatb

I love the Bad News Barrett segments more each time I see them.


----------



## kronos96

jackswaggers said:


> I hope it is a face turn for him. It's like Michael Cole all over again.




:lmao That goes to my favorites....


----------



## Markingoutsince90

decent re-write so far. I like how they want to wait till into the show to mention Batista


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

I caught a glance of Sting during the MNW vignette.... has to mean he will be on RAW. Has to mean.


----------



## HHHGame78

2 days - :lawler


----------



## Lok

Summer and FAAAANDAAAAGOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TripleG

As long as you present Raw & Nitro from 96-98 uncut, I'll be happy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Summer Rae! looking as lovely as always :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Only these idiots can botch the count down timer and the funny thing is Lawler was right LOL

It was 24 minutes not 24 secs.


----------



## KuritaDavion

It's the new star of Total Divas........and Fandango.


----------



## Natecore

I wish everyone could have been alive for those Monday Night Wars. Incredibly special time for wrestling.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Summer be stealing John Cena's outfits


----------



## Freeloader

If they interview a LOT of people for that WWE vs WCW thing, it might be kind of cool and a major selling point. 

Then even seem to of earned the Undertaker's thoughts out of Deadman character


----------



## Therapy

They're selling WWE Network on 20 year old product..


----------



## ElTerrible

Really? Two losers? How would the match have two losers? You can´t turn the phrase no winner around like that. I swear does anyone in WWE ever think. Given how mad Cleveland fans are about the Cavs he could announce that Varejao is out for the season, and LeBron will not come either. My lord. They can´t even do cheap heat anymore.


----------



## Agentpieface

2dayslel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Summer Rae. :moyes1


----------



## Chan Hung

Is it me or is Fandango getting a gut?!?


----------



## Eduard Khil

Fandango :lol


----------



## Robbyfude

Fandango had better not be fighting the midget....


----------



## Arcade

2 days? Must be a time traveler.


----------



## Hawkke

Hawkke said:


> #ad #BnB #yupaotherad


So we have, Ad, BnB, Ad, Half an entrance, Ad now.


----------



## Mainboy

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Summer Rae. :moyes1


:lmao


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Undertaker breaking kayfabe, that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Nolo King

If Summer Rae put 200 pounds on herself, the blood would engulf the flesh of my pee pee.


----------



## KingLobos

They need Vince Russo on Monday Night Wars


----------



## Y2-Jerk

How dare they go to a commercial during Summer Raes entrance


----------



## Phillies3:16

Fandango looked fanBloated


----------



## Tardbasher12

Real Americans are STILL trending worldwide.


----------



## VILLAIN

Another fucking commercial. Fucking helll


----------



## Markout Moment

I think they have more Ad time then on air time right now.


----------



## Punkholic

Summer Rae. :yum:


----------



## Born of Osiris

I just noticed they haven't mentioned Batista.


----------



## checkcola

I just want to see how Batista is recieved


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

COMMERCIALS.

:vince5


----------



## Therapy

checkcola said:


> I just want to see how Batista is recieved


I'm already amused how obvious it is they are hiding him right now


----------



## Cyon

There's a pretty obvious reason why Batista hasn't appeared yet.


----------



## Irish Jet

God the WWE are fucking morons for not sending Barrett out at #30.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Jack needs to turn face, he's one of my favorites


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Summer Rae:smokey


----------



## Hawkke

Markout Moment said:


> I think they have more Ad time then on air time right now.


I think in the matter of the next year it will be 33% show and 66% ads


----------



## CoverD

ElTerrible said:


> Really? Two losers? How would the match have two losers? You can´t turn the phrase no winner around like that. I swear does anyone in WWE ever think. Given how mad Cleveland fans are about the Cavs he could announce that Varejao is out for the season, and LeBron will not come either. My lord. They can´t even do cheap heat anymore.


Are you serious? Its not that hard to get the joke.

You'd have the loser of the match and the winner would also be a loser because they'd get stuck with being the "winner" of Cleveland. Hence two losers.


----------



## ABAS

Does Fandango still have that stupid thing that lights up in the ring when he does his entrance? We never see it anymore cause it's always either a jobber entrance or a commercial entrance.


----------



## Punkholic

Ugh, yet another commercial?! :no:


----------



## genocide_cutter

Lol at the TNA commercial on RAw


----------



## Phillies3:16

I know it's subject to change but march 23rd live event in Trenton main event is being advertised as cena vs orton for the title


----------



## Emotion Blur

KuroNeko said:


> I just noticed they haven't mentioned Batista.


Didn't The Authority mention him to open the show? And he was still booed the fuck out of the building.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Summer Rae is hot. Her legs and body are insane.


----------



## joeycalz

Watching RAW lately has made me realize that if they're bringing back Money in the Bank to Mania this year with just one Championship, I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it. I basically enjoy every mid-carder atm, which hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## The Absolute

Summer Rae. Lord have mercy.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Hurry up, bloody commercials.


----------



## lax5150

They haven't even mentioned their *ROYAL RUMBLE WINNER* yet !


----------



## HHHGame78

C'mon people, Batista was booed when he got mentioned by HHH. fpalm


----------



## Evolution

Cleveland :lol


----------



## SP103

8:45pm EST-Let's see if they give a fuck about Raw or we get a Diva's arm-wrestling match.


----------



## Thad Castle

Wade Barrett is awesome


----------



## connormurphy13

Nolo King said:


> If Summer Rae put 200 pounds on herself, the blood would engulf the flesh of my pee pee.


:jaydamn


----------



## Marcos 25063

You get a commercial, I get a commercial, everyone gets a commercial


----------



## PaulHBK

birthday_massacre said:


> He should have been #30 and come out and say I GOT SOME BAD NEWS
> 
> Daniel Bryan isn't #30, I AM


Talk about getting some instant ATOMIC HEAT! hahaha woild have been cool shit... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Putting Batista on the B show?? :lmao Can't take the heat in this C era?


----------



## dan the marino

Tardbasher12 said:


> Real Americans are STILL trending worldwide.


Probably had to drink himself to sleep last night, jobbing to a midget in a bull costume.

Whoops, could've sworn I quoted the guy commenting on Fandango's gut.


----------



## chessarmy

Bryan's getting screwed by Sheamus either tonight or in the chamber.


----------



## Punkholic

genocide_cutter said:


> Lol at the TNA commercial on RAw


Must have been your cable provider. I didn't get it.


----------



## Bret Hart

Phillies3:16 said:


> *I know it's subject to change* but march 23rd live event in Trenton *main event is being advertised as cena vs orton for the title*


:clap:lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Does Batista have the night off?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Headliner said:


> :lol Barrett. This dude is so smug. I want Barrett to go to Compton and tell the blacks that they'll never make it out of the hood. See what happens.


OIVE GAWT SUM BAHD NEWZ!

The thug life didn't choose you. You chose the thug life! :troll


----------



## cavs25

They should have played Bryan's music last night at #30 and then sent Barrett out after 15 seconds of chanting...
I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS


----------



## TripleG

It makes me sad that Randy Savage is not on most Wrestlemania highlight packages.


----------



## Agentpieface

69 teehee


----------



## Y2-Jerk

please don't tell me that's the theme song for Mania


----------



## birthday_massacre

is it just me or is everyone getting a jobber entrance tonight so the fans can't shit on the entrances


----------



## Zigberg

I really wish the likes of Truth would fuck off and retire.


----------



## Slider575

joeycalz said:


> Watching RAW lately has made me realize that if they're bringing back Money in the Bank to Mania this year with just one Championship, I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it. I basically enjoy every mid-carder atm, which hasn't happened in a long time.


I think it makes MITB that much more interesting, having one title really made people think younger guys had no chance of winning the RR. But MITB is designed for just that


----------



## Bad For Business

The world's most boring man on commentary


----------



## LigerJ81

Xavier Woods on Commentary


----------



## Bryan D.

Never seen that match before.


----------



## KuritaDavion

James Brown's broke-ass illegitimate grandson on commentary.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Lol, 69


----------



## KingLobos

R Truth


----------



## Headliner

Oh god. I'M SO FUCKING TIRED OF R-TRUTH. TRUTH NEEDS TO GO BACK TO DANCING FOR CRACK ON THE FUCKING CORNER. Hate this ......


----------



## Nolo King

Wow, this Wrestlemania theme is so retro!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Even the wrestlemania promos looked like they just put it together in 2 minutes.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I hope they still boo Batista whenever he comes out.


----------



## Daiko

Emma :mark::mark:


----------



## PaulHBK

Emma is dumb... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot

EMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## y2j4lyf

#YESMovement>#Emmawhatever


----------



## Punkholic

How do they expect me to take Fandango seriously ever again after he was eliminated by fucking El Torito?


----------



## The Absolute

A wild Emma appeared...


----------



## Tardbasher12

Fuck this match, let me find the CBS channel.


----------



## Arcade

Headliner said:


> Oh god. I'M SO FUCKING TIRED OF R-TRUTH. TRUTH NEEDS TO GO BACK TO DANCING FOR CRACK ON THE FUCKING CORNER. Hate this ......


Pretty Ricky already has taken that job.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Emmalution is running wild, BAYBAY! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

I'm surprised they actually acknowledged Xavier Woods not being in the Rumble.


----------



## Zigberg

KuroNeko said:


> I hope they still boo Batista whenever he comes out.


Why? For what reason does he _deserve_ to be booed?


----------



## TripleG

Did Truth mean to hit Fandango with that split? Either way, it looked awkward.


----------



## birthday_massacre

PaulHBK said:


> Talk about getting some instant ATOMIC HEAT! hahaha woild have been cool shit...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


but of course the writers are not smart enough to capitalize on that.


----------



## Shadowcran

HHHGame78 said:


> C'mon people, Batista was booed when he got mentioned by HHH. fpalm


Maybe they were trying to chant "Bore" for Boretista. lol.


----------



## Timpatriot

Emma! When's her call up??


----------



## Chan Hung

summer fucking rae!!! yummy


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Summer Rae vs Emma at mania book it. seriously not joking do it. I will pay to see it no streaming


----------



## LongHessa

Let's celebrate!!!! Yeah yeah yeah

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Zigberg said:


> Why? For what reason does he _deserve_ to be booed?


REALLY?


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Summer Rae vs. Emma on the horizon, ending with Fandango turning face.


----------



## World's Best

Chan Hung said:


> summer fucking rae!!! yummy


Dat runway forehead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FlemmingLemming said:


> Does Batista have the night off?


Lets hope so. I would :mark:

Honestly though, he's probably still huffing and puffing after that Rumble performance last night. Entering at 28 can be exhausting :lol


----------



## Cyon

I'm just waiting for Emma to take that sign of hers and smack some bitch in the head with it for absolutely no reason whatsoever.


----------



## dan the marino

Some fascinating commentary going on right now...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Zigberg said:


> Why? For what reason does he _deserve_ to be booed?


Because he only came back for the money and had it written into his contract he has to win the RR and get a title shot at WM

Plus he gave the finger to fans that booed him last night.


----------



## Banez

what??? a wrestler, who actually wants to have a titleshot at US title?


----------



## Punkholic

I wonder how this crowd will react to Batista. Will be interesting to see...


----------



## TJC93

Woods trying to talk about the match and JBL wont shut the fuck up about his PHD


----------



## libertyu9

I just saw someone's gif of Rollins entrance screw-up, and from the way the barricade just came loose with almost no force, plus the location of the barricade that came loose, I think they might be planning a spear spot. Could be wrong, but I have more faith in the ring crew than that.


----------



## KingLobos

WTH is Xavier Woods talking about


----------



## Bad For Business

Woods is so fucking boring. I'd rather a 3 hour Randy orton face promo


----------



## imonaplain

Y2-Jerk said:


> Summer Rae vs Emma at mania book it. seriously not joking do it. I will pay to see it no streaming


fpalm


----------



## Thad Castle

Rtruth bout ta whip Johnny Curtis ass!


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## Edgehead41190

Pretty cool how they're pushing the fact Woods is still getting his education.


----------



## Buckley

Woods is going to help autistic kids?

Can he help the autistic writers in WWE creative first?


----------



## Moto

Xavier Woods wants to teach austistic children. Uh huh.


----------



## Shadowcran

Digs at East Carolina...Vinnie Mac's alma mater.


----------



## checkcola

Oh boy, phd talk, nothing against Woods, but come on, this is putting me to sleep


----------



## TripleG

LOL. I felt like JBL was going to make fun of Xavier there and then he said "I am going to teach autistic kids" and JBL just shut up because how can you make fun of that and not be an asshole?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

genocide_cutter said:


> Lol at the TNA commercial on RAW


I want to see the TNA commercial


----------



## Cyon

Did Xavier shave his mustache?


----------



## ElTerrible

CoverD said:


> Are you serious? Its not that hard to get the joke.
> 
> You'd have the loser of the match and the winner would also be a loser because they'd get stuck with being the "winner" of Cleveland. Hence two losers.


If you lost a match, where the prize was a STD you´d feel like a loser, if you didn´t get it.


----------



## SP103

Boxy Brown on commentary.


----------



## dan the marino

TJC93 said:


> Woods trying to talk about the match and JBL wont shut the fuck up about his PHD


I know. Never would've thought Woods would be the most on-topic guy at a commentary booth but here we are.


----------



## Emotion Blur

KingLobos said:


> WTH is Xavier Woods talking about


Woods is TRYING to talk about the match, JBL keeps bringing up Woods' PhD like he's going to bust him for something.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Fandango was buried a long time ago


----------



## Lok

That's the Truth!


----------



## Callisto

Nolo King said:


> If Summer Rae put 200 pounds on herself, the blood would engulf the flesh of my pee pee.


----------



## Evolution

Remember how Johnny Curtis (Fandango) was supposed to get a tag title shot with R-Truth after winning NXT?

:lol


----------



## The Absolute

Guy in the front is wearing a Miami Heat jersey... ...in Cleveland... that's my hometown, man. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Woods isn't good on commentary, but at least he's not Big E bad.

"I welcome the challenge of every WWE superstar who would like to challenge me."

:langston


----------



## truelove

Fandango is reaching a level below the earths surface where a million years from now he'll be found as relevant again


----------



## Nolo King

A professional wrestler on commentary talking about having aspirations to do something other than be a professional wrestler.

Wow.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

I really hope that they have all WWE/WCW/ECW PPVs by year on the WWE Network's On Demand. If that's the case, I will spend my days watching everything from 1990 til about early 1997 since those are my favorite years. If they also do every WWE show (RAW, Superstars, Mania, LiveWire, & Action Zone) plus every WCW show (Saturday Night, Main Event, WorldWide, Pro, Nitro, & Thunder) then I will have absolutely no life. I prefer to watch older programs over the current product.


----------



## magictrevor

Praying for someone, anyone to just come out and destroy Woods. Powerbomb him off the stage and off tv.


----------



## LigerJ81

Xavier got a good future whether hes in WWE or not


----------



## Markout Moment

GO RTRUTH!


----------



## PaulHBK

libertyu9 said:


> I just saw someone's gif of Rollins entrance screw-up, and from the way the barricade just came loose with almost no force, plus the location of the barricade that came loose, I think they might be planning a spear spot. Could be wrong, but I have more faith in the ring crew than that.


Why would anyone have any faith in anything WWE does in any way??? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all...

no one caring about this shit at all


----------



## H

Woods looks like Darren Young since he shaved.

lel at Woods "That's why R-Truth is my mentor" :ti


----------



## PunkShoot




----------



## Therapy

WTF.. Was there even a segment to setup the 6 man tag match? They just "oh BTW" matches together.. Fucking lazy writing.


----------



## Guar

I like the R-Truth, Xavier Woods mentor thing more than I thought I would. poor fandango tho.


----------



## KingLobos

I don't understand what R Truth is doing winning matches


----------



## KuritaDavion

This seems like Vince's attempt at "Hey, they not only sing and dance, but they go to college too."


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

R Truth going over Fandango was used to confirm the stereotype that blacks are the superior dancers.


----------



## Marston

lol Fandango jobbing to RTruth after getting a win over Jericho last year


----------



## Punkholic

Man, I feel bad for Fandango. He's slowly turning into a joke.


----------



## lax5150

*TEAM PACMAN IN WWE???? HAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## libertyu9

LOLing on JBL kissing ass on East Carolina cause it's Vince's alma mater


----------



## AndreL

Brock to interupt orton!


----------



## morris3333

Summer Rae should turn face and Emma ending with Fandango


----------



## Thad Castle

Hell yeah! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Headliner

This jukin and jivin shit gotta stop.


----------



## shutupchico

i don't like woods, doesn't have true entertainment in him.


----------



## y2j4lyf

No :bigdave mention yet. They obviously have no idea what to do :lmao


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Don't like R-truth on my tv


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Orton was money last night everytime he posed when the crowd was booing his match it was just hilarious


----------



## Saved_masses

Not that I'm keeping count or that, but this is the 5th ad break in 50 minutes


----------



## Leon Knuckles

time to start drinking


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I bet Summer Rae won't have any problem doing the splits once Batista gets done with her.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Punkholic said:


> I wonder how this crowd will react to Batista. Will be interesting to see...


I hope he is EVEN ON tonight since there has been no mention of him being in the building or no 'Batista LATER' graphic


----------



## Your_Solution

Randall's going to complain about being put in an EC match, Batista comes out and tells him to DEALWITHIT, Heyman might also make an appearance I'd guess


----------



## Emotion Blur

Therapy said:


> WTF.. Was there even a segment to setup the 6 man tag match? They just "oh BTW" matches together.. Fucking lazy writing.


Shield attack Bryan, Sheamus saves, then Cena saves. It's the laziest booking in the fucking world, but there was indeed a segment to set it up.


----------



## Punkholic

Zigberg said:


> Why? For what reason does he _deserve_ to be booed?


For getting an undeserved World Title shot at the ME of Wrestlemania? For flipping off the fans and acting like an asshole, maybe?


----------



## Buckley

Saved_masses said:


> Not that I'm keeping count or that, but this is the 5th ad break in 50 minutes


cool


----------



## ElTerrible

Last time I saw Fandango on Raw was post-Mania, over as fuck. Next time he jobs to R-Truth. *confused*


----------



## KingLobos

Orton bout to go off on the crowd for booing him


----------



## Evolution

Why would Batista bother showing up?


----------



## Banez

y2j4lyf said:


> No :bigdave mention yet. They obviously have no idea what to do :lmao


he's probably busy choosing which diva to go in first


----------



## ABAS

Orton next, we'll finally get a Batista sighting, followed by booing for 5 minutes straight. Hell yea.


----------



## LongHessa

Man where is Batista? He is the greatest of all time FUCK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PaulHBK

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I bet Summer Rae won't have any problem doing the splits once Batista gets done with her.


Lmao hahahahah

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Give me Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan Ironman match please


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Maybe they haven't mentioned Batista because he's still breathing into an oxygen tank after he blew up from that long, exhausting performance of his in the Rumble last night. I mean, he did enter at 28..


----------



## birthday_massacre

y2j4lyf said:


> No :bigdave mention yet. They obviously have no idea what to do :lmao


This is Vince back stage trying to rewrite Batistas segment


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

I hope Boretista comes out soon just so we can hear the crowd shit on him.


----------



## Arcade

Therapy said:


> WTF.. Was there even a segment to setup the 6 man tag match? They just "oh BTW" matches together.. Fucking lazy writing.


If you mean tonight's main event, then there was a segment at the beginning of Raw that happened to set up the 6 man tag match.


----------



## Honey Bucket

WWE have a nasty habit of taking likeable guys and turning them into insufferable tools.


----------



## Moto

And this is where I start making my cocktail.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Punkholic said:


> For getting an undeserved World Title shot at the ME of Wrestlemania? For flipping off the fans and acting like an asshole, maybe?


^^^^^^^^^


----------



## genocide_cutter

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I bet Summer Rae won't have any problem doing the splits once Batista gets done with her.


:lmao


----------



## Marrakesh

Y2-Jerk said:


> Orton was money last night everytime he posed when the crowd was booing his match it was just hilarious


lol yea orton has been great recently. Big improvements from last year.


----------



## SubZero3:16

You guys seem not to get it, Batista is appearing on Smackdown.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nolo King said:


> If Summer Rae put 200 pounds on herself, the blood would engulf the flesh of my pee pee.


----------



## checkcola

Boreton promo coming up? What's he got to brag about, another screwjob victory


----------



## Slider575

The crowd should just stay completely silent for Batista, if they boo him out of the building they will just turn him heel. I don't get how he isn't a heel already dressing the way he is and flipping off fans lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper said:


> Maybe they haven't mentioned Batista because he's still breathing into an oxygen tank after he blew up from that long, exhausting performance of his in the Rumble last night. I mean, he did enter at 28..


here he is back stage


----------



## TJC93

Its the top of an hour, Lesnar possible


----------



## Born of Osiris

What if Bryan wins the title at EC and defends at at WM against Batista?


----------



## El_Absoluto

This first hour has gone by sooo fucking slowwww


----------



## Therapy

Arcade said:


> If you mean tonight's main event, then there was a segment at the beginning of Raw that happened to set up the 6 man tag match.


That's not setting anything up. I mean we all knew it was going to happen but they are just lazy in terms of not even having a backstage segment to work the match together.. They just have a cluster fuck and have the announcers announce a match 40 minutes later.. Such shit writing.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

HELP ME TO READ, RYBACK


----------



## The Absolute

This fucker.


----------



## Natecore

I would kick these kids asses at a reading challenge.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

im entering the wrestlemania reading challange

read your way to wrestlemania

register today

fml


----------



## Cyon

MAD OX


----------



## xdryza

Boreton to talk about how he's better than everyone. Same old shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur

checkcola said:


> Boreton promo coming up? What's he got to brag about, another screwjob victory


We're going to get an Orton/Authority segment where Orton has to prove for the 20th month in a row that he deserves to be the face of the WWE.


----------



## Shadowcran

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I bet Summer Rae won't have any problem doing the splits once Batista gets done with her.


because we all know that steroids gives big dicks? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bad For Business

It's the prettiest person on the roster.


----------



## Evolution

This just in: Batista won't be on Raw tonight as he's currently being resuscitated after drowning in the pussy backstage.


----------



## Punkholic

So...many...commercials. Ugh. :no:


----------



## KingLobos

Who the fuck is Brad Maddox

trolololo


----------



## PunkShoot

R truth match!, I GOT THIS GUYS.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Why is Maddox employed?


----------



## Tardbasher12

Change the channel.


----------



## goldengod

i think it's funny people suggest a heel being 30th entrance. authority is HEEL, of course they want faces getting booed. THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT


----------



## birthday_massacre

Orton coming out to zero reaction lol


----------



## TripleG

Brad Maddox looks like a cast member of Newsies.


----------



## Edgehead41190

Rain Orton huh? Looking forward to this gimmick change


----------



## Irish Jet

MADDOX

:mark:


----------



## Markout Moment

Brad Maddox, you're irrelevant. Get off my TV


----------



## Amber B

Maddox :ass
Dat ass :ass
Dat face :ass
Dat Forever 21 outfit :jaydamn


----------



## cavs25

Silence


----------



## legendfan97

Silence.....


----------



## Guar

well would you look at that....duke and pitt are playing


----------



## ACSplyt

Here he comes, The Undisputed WWE Champion.


----------



## Alicenchains

*crickets*


----------



## rocknblues81

Punkholic said:


> For getting an undeserved World Title shot at the ME of Wrestlemania? For flipping off the fans and acting like an asshole, maybe?


It's a Good thing that Punk would never do anything like that.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Banez said:


> he's probably busy choosing which diva to go in first


:lol


----------



## finalnight

WOW, crickets...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks

Maddox kind of sounds like DiCaprio


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> HELP ME TO READ, RYBACK


----------



## checkcola

say it once, say it a million times... no reaction AT all for Boreton


----------



## The Absolute

I hope the crowd trolls Orton during this promo. Cause I know how much it makes him mad...


----------



## morris3333

i bet Batista be on raw rights now


----------



## PaulHBK

Dead silence for orton hahaha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## magictrevor

The one person the WWE wants people to boo gets not reaction at all.


----------



## cindel25

Crowd is quiet for Orton right


----------



## JamesK

Dat face of the company :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot

Wrestlemania, Book it.


----------



## Markout Moment

No reaction. WWE UNIVERSE knows whatsup!


----------



## Buckley

Orton: HOW CAN THEY PUT ME IN AN ELIMINATION CHAMBER MATCH?!?!

same old same old


----------



## Freeloader

Maddox sucks.

Orton is cool as a heel, he's just caught up in a shit angle drawing all teh Bryan fan heat, having to feud with Cena again. 

remember how we all wanted him to be a heel? Well he's a heel. appreciate it, better than when he was a face, right? 

They need to pick one belt. Fuck carrying two belts, dumb.


----------



## El Barto

Listen to how many fucks the crowd gives


----------



## Fatcat

Randy and Del Rio should form a tag team called the crowd killers.


----------



## Xist2inspire

Orton's gonna heel it up to get Batista cheers when he comes out. They may have Batista kill Maddox too, just to make sure.

Prove me wrong, WWE. I won't be mad.


----------



## Daiko

That's it Randy, they booed you for being boring as shit, so just walk slowly down to the ring. That'll help, dumbass.


----------



## LongHessa

What a reaction for randy lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Orton should get those 'voices' that talk to him to make some fucking noise so he can finally get a fucking reaction for the first time in months.


----------



## y2j4lyf

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I bet Summer Rae won't have any problem doing the splits once Batista gets done with her.


:clap


----------



## genocide_cutter

This is gonna be a long raw


----------



## Punkholic

Why is Maddox even still employed?


----------



## birthday_massacre

here come the daniel bryan chants


----------



## SP103

PunkShoot said:


> Wrestlemania, Book it.


Brazzers-Book it


----------



## Marcos 25063

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


OMG :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## World's Best

As Vickie would say... "Your worl' champ'yn RANNY OR-IN!!!!"


----------



## connormurphy13

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys seem not to get it, Batista is appearing on Smackdown.


----------



## libertyu9

Wow. Dat dead crowd.
Just wow.


----------



## Cyon

I want Orton to give no fucks and start posing on the turnbuckle in the middle of his promo.


----------



## Banez

noo you stupid man!! dont copy his lines, we don't want the feud to continueeee


----------



## Brodus Clay

Dat fucking zero reaction.


----------



## MutableEarth

THe continuity in WWE these days is so inconsistent :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX

We want Divas.


----------



## checkcola

most didn't care either way, Orton, who won that match


----------



## joeycalz

A++++ reaction by your "champ." (sarcasm)


----------



## Arcade

Nobody really reacts to heels during their entrances nowadays.


----------



## ABAS

Hey look, someone that beats Cena for the title said, "The Champ, is here." Man, we haven't heard that one before....


----------



## PunkShoot




----------



## TripleG

I didn't give a damn either Randy. I was just happy that the match was over.


----------



## etched Chaos

Ugh, Randy is particularly dull tonight.


----------



## Xobeh

So is this officially a RAW just to troll?


----------



## LongHessa

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove

bitch away orton


----------



## LigerJ81

Stealing his Finsher Check
Stole his Catchphrase Check

Randy has evolved into John Cena :cena3


----------



## Punkholic

Were those "Daniel Bryan" chants?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Punkholic said:


> Why is Maddox even still employed?


You know that is his gimmick right to be the bumbling idiot


----------



## Edgehead41190

AHHH SHEET.......


----------



## Tardbasher12

CHANGE YOUR CHANNELS


----------



## DoubtGin

IT BEGINS


----------



## Eduard Khil

I am not in on the joke of Batista and the divas. What am I missing?


----------



## Nolo King

Starting to get sleepy.


----------



## Cyon

:bigdave

HERE WE GO


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Please let Lesnar come out and destroy this fucker.


----------



## The Absolute

At least he's not wearing skinny jeans tonight.


----------



## cavs25

Getting booed lol


----------



## RAW360

This is supposedly our main event program.


----------



## ACSplyt

Boo that man! :lol


----------



## Mikecala98

aAnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddddd he's gassed.


----------



## wwffans123

lol


----------



## y2j4lyf

:bigdave getting dat heat! Thank God this crowd gets it


----------



## CoverD

So...who was saying they'd wait for Smackdown to bring out Batista?


----------



## Therapy

Batista getting no reaction


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Somebody went shopping in the mens section this week.


----------



## VRsick

I WON THE ROYAL RUMBLE, DEAL WITH IT!!!!!!! /promo over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No reaction for BIG DOUCHE...er, I mean DAVE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Here come batista


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Still pushing Batista as a face. Epic fucking fail fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur

At least his clothes fit.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

HERE WE FUCKING GO!


----------



## Lok

:lol No super tight clothing?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Boring..Batista and Orton

No buys


----------



## KuritaDavion

Damn. Batista's in "Eh, whatever" mode with the clothes.


----------



## checkcola

Oh boy, we're still doing this Orton at odds with the Authority stuff


----------



## Shadowcran

and to make this snorefest promo complete...BORETISTA


----------



## JamesK

And now Big Dave,....Boo's and no fucks... :lmao :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman

The Absolute said:


> At least he's not wearing skinny jeans tonight.


Just what I was going to say.


----------



## Paul12907

OMFG ORTONS SO AMAZING, HES SO OVER, HE GETS PEOPLE TO CHANT DANIEL BRYAN WHEN HES IN THE RING, HES SO NICE SHARING HIS SPOTLIGHT WITH THAT B+ PLAYER!


----------



## Bad For Business

What the fuck is he wearing now!?


----------



## finalnight

Really? Batista does not deserve an Oh my God from the announcers...smhmmm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

This promo is horrible.


----------



## Masked4Kane

"Bootista" =))


----------



## Slider575

They turned down the crowd lol


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> You guys seem not to get it, Batista is appearing on Smackdown.


you were saying?


----------



## Saved_masses

#bootista hahahahaha


----------



## ABrown

Batista rocking grown man clothes this week


----------



## Headliner

Batista rocking tims though.:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Batista WTF is he wearing, did he just get back from the thrift store


----------



## SubZero3:16

Batista got on that post sex t-shirt.


----------



## -XERO-

IWC: *"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"*


----------



## Punkholic

BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## greendude11

:lmao at Orton's "What kind of garbage is that?"


----------



## cindel25

Big Dave.....crowd is quiet omg lol


----------



## El Capitano

Still trying to make Batista a face :no:


----------



## Markout Moment

BORING...


----------



## magictrevor

Here comes humpty dumpty.


----------



## TripleG

Oh my God. They really are going forward with Orton/Batista. I can't even...

Oh and that kid holding the Batista Bomb sign, yes kid. Batista did Bomb last night.


----------



## BlueRover

BIG DAVE is here.

Time to #dealwithit .


----------



## H

I see Big Dave decided to go with the looser fitting clothes this week. MUST MEAN A SIT DOWN POWERBOMB IS COMING :mark:


----------



## Xist2inspire

Xist2inspire said:


> Orton's gonna heel it up to get Batista cheers when he comes out. They may have Batista kill Maddox too, just to make sure.
> 
> Prove me wrong, WWE. I won't be mad.


Well, here's Batista...better run Brad.


----------



## Stall_19

I think I'm going to look forward to Batista just to see what the hell he's wearing each week.


----------



## PunkShoot

boooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## matticus

Lol @ bootista sign.


----------



## charlesxo

Bootista sign :ti


----------



## Cyon

Is he not wearing skinny jeans? :lol


----------



## chargebeam

Hey look, it's Pitbull.


----------



## truelove

Batista looks like he is reaching 60 :ayoade


----------



## Bro

Dave is the biggest heel in the company atm.


----------



## wwffans123

nobody care batista lol


----------



## libertyu9

Smallest pop I have EVER heard him get.

Anyone remember 04 when he outpopped Cena, Taker, HBK, Trips and Benoit? I almost can't.


----------



## Honey Bucket

'BATISTA PLEASE LEAVE'

hehehe


----------



## KingLobos

The batista hate is getting old


----------



## CoverD

:lmao at Batista trolling the #Bootista sign holder


----------



## DoubtGin

The crowd is pretty weak, to be honest. Expected way more.


----------



## y2j4lyf

He's already gassed I bet


----------



## Leon Knuckles

batisatas music is sick, just hypes me up, or maybe thats the cocaine.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Freeloader said:


> Maddox sucks.
> 
> Orton is cool as a heel, he's just caught up in a shit angle drawing all teh Bryan fan heat, having to feud with Cena again.
> 
> remember how we all wanted him to be a heel? Well he's a heel. appreciate it, better than when he was a face, right?
> 
> They need to pick one belt. Fuck carrying two belts, dumb.


Sometimes it's better, sometimes it's not. There are times where he acts like the whiniest, pansy bitch. Also, some fans are just tired of seeing the usuals (Cena, Orton, HHH, etc.).


----------



## Buckley

Its 2014, and Batista is feuding with Randy Orton in the Main Event at Mania. fpalm


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Crowd shitting on them


----------



## #1Peep4ever

and he is supposed to be the face ....


----------



## SP103

Batista looks like a homeless shelter occupant with a new pair of boots.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Batista's dressed like he's a part of Cryme Tyme


----------



## genocide_cutter

bootista


----------



## Banez

and listen those Batista chants! CAn you guys hear them???

....

...


Coz i don't.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

:lol #bootista


----------



## Shadowcran

Crowd is virtually silent with fervor! They haven't seen this much star power since Hillbilly Jim.


----------



## Murph

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## PGSucks

:lmao at Batista getting ten times more heat than Randal :vince7 :vince4 :HHH


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

4th week in a row that Randall's showing some fire and emotion in his promos. :clap

Goddamn it, Big Dave looked like he just came from Baby Gap in his return and now he looks homeless. :tyson Chants for AmDrag. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

Homeless Dave cutting a promo here.


----------



## finalnight

This match needs to be on the Wrestlemania YouTube preshow.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

Uh oh


----------



## Alicenchains

Here we go again


----------



## Kamaria

Oh god the boos


----------



## The Absolute

Dem Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## birthday_massacre

crowd trolling the two guys in the company who can't take this kind of trolling


----------



## Therapy

lol.. This is the main event. There is NO REACTION from the crowd.

This is going to sell WM tickets.. LOLOLOL


----------



## why

I have that jacket Batista wears :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cavs25

They are chanting Batista right Lawler???


----------



## Irish Jet

This is such a shambles. Poor Orton having to be involved with this guy.


----------



## Punkholic

"Daniel Bryan" chants! :mark:


----------



## NearFall

BIG DAVE's jimmies are getting rustled again.


----------



## Edgehead41190

:bigdave:bigdave DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Simplyrob

pure trolling, to be fair he's encouraging the booing and Bryan fans to rise up.

Anything better than this silence.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

You can tell hes legit pissed off at this crowd. LOL haha luv it


----------



## Nolo King

At this point, Randy Orton is more physically imposing.

Batista's size was his biggest contribution and would have been his only contribution now that they killed every aspect of his most entertaining character.

I just can not get into this match.


----------



## High_King

Boretista vs Boreton


----------



## DoubtGin

Batista introducing us to his 2014 program.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Orton the heel: No reaction
Batista the face: Booed

:vince7


----------



## chargebeam

"Batista please leave" sign!


----------



## Cyon

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Lmao bryan ftw


----------



## GCA-FF

Daniel Bryan chants and Batista is flustered! :ti


----------



## truelove

if I didnt have crossfit in the morning I'd do some worthless static or thermodynamic hw.. this is boring af now with these borefest ex evolution guys


----------



## KingLobos

Not this Bryan chants again


----------



## VRsick

lolwhat?


----------



## PacoAwesome

lol crowd shitting on them already.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

:lmao


----------



## TripleG

"And I don't care if its Daniel Bryan!" 

Epic trolling there Batista.


----------



## CoverD

Dem skinny jeans though... :batista3


----------



## PGSucks

PLEASE let this be the start of 2010-esque Heeltista :mark: 

If not, this is shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur

"You were supposed to be my fans!" :batista3


----------



## Alicenchains

All 3 members can't be world heavyweight champion


----------



## Timpatriot

This is more than likely our WM main event :/


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Batista forgot to say he doesn't care if its Lesnar


----------



## Hawkke

We don't care about you Batista :lol


----------



## Natecore

Chanting Daniel Bryan is the new What chant.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

He's spitting everywhere.


----------



## Saved_masses

Save us Lesnar


----------



## Billy Kidman

Therapy said:


> lol.. This is the main event. There is NO REACTION from the crowd.
> 
> This is going to sell WM tickets.. LOLOLOL


Vince is currently begging The Rock to come back for Part 3.


----------



## Markout Moment

Cute nose piercing...


----------



## PunkShoot

OMG GZAME OVEROMG GZAME OVEROMG GZAME OVEROMG GZAME OVEROMG GZAME OVEROMG GZAME OVEROMG GZAME OVEROMG GZAME OVEROMG GZAME OVEROMG GZAME OVEROMG GZAME OVER


----------



## etched Chaos

Bootista doesn't care...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Batista is a lot worse at promos than I remember


----------



## Legion3

DANIEL BRYAB

DA
DA
DA


----------



## virus21

Kamaria said:


> Oh god the boos


Not the boos!


----------



## Headliner

YESSSS THE FUCKING BEAST!!


----------



## connormurphy13

Leon Knuckles said:


> batisatas music is sick, just hypes me up, or maybe thats the cocaine.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

He doesn't care is what I'm getting from his promo


----------



## WoWoWoKID

SO DEAL WITH IT!!!!


----------



## RKO920

BROCK


----------



## FITZ

AWWWW SHIT


----------



## Masked4Kane

noooooooo bork laser :|


----------



## RAW360

Thank you Brock


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

HERE COMES THE PAIN! :lelbrock


----------



## finalnight

Fuck yes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

Batista turning heel cutting a promo on Orton, strange times


----------



## Lok

FUCK YES!


----------



## greendude11

HERE COMES THE PAIN :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Which ever diva is servicing Dave isn't doing a good job.


----------



## Punkholic

BROCK! :mark:


----------



## cavs25

Lesnar getting cheereed lmaooooo


----------



## DeadmanInc316

LESNAR! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

BORK :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:lelbrock :lelbrock :lelbrock :lelbrock :lelbrock :lelbrock


----------



## Slider575

Man Batista just doesn't have the fire he had years ago


----------



## Marcos 25063

FUCK FUCK FUCK :mark:


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

BROCK


----------



## JamesK

Brock to save the segment :lmao :lmao


----------



## Edgehead41190

MOTHER OF.....GAWD


----------



## Your_Solution

SAVE US BROCK


----------



## LigerJ81

The BEAST is Here


----------



## Jmacz

THANK THE GOOD LORD BORK KILL THEM BOTH


----------



## TJC93

YES! Brock kill this man!


----------



## Mikecala98

Incarnate.


----------



## Vyer

Brock!


----------



## Screwball

Things just got interesting.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

BORK!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil

Oh my indeed, Cole

:mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

Oh my..


----------



## ACSplyt

BROCK LESNAR!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

OH SHIT


----------



## Shadowcran

ALL Right! Save us Heyman!


----------



## y2j4lyf

MAH BOI BORK AND HEYMAN


----------



## WWE

:mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

THE REAL BEAST


----------



## El Barto

BORK to save the segment!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao The dude who mercilessly attacked a guy with 50+ chair shots is the face in this thing.


----------



## Buckley

PLEASE LESNAR.. KILL THIS FUCKING MIDGET, BATISTA


----------



## Rockysays

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS BROCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Bad For Business

Paul to save the segment :mark


----------



## #Mark

Brock and Heyman.. The only interesting act not named Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The Absolute

Lesnar got a bigger reaction that Orton, the face of the company. :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog

HOLY SHIT LESNAR :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket

Brock's gonna be in the chamber I hope.


----------



## Arya Dark

*lol does Batista have a nose piercing? :lmao*


----------



## King Gimp

FUCK


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H

:mark: :mark:

:brock 

:mark:


----------



## libertyu9

Save_Us.Brock


----------



## LKRocks

HEEL VS HEEL VS HEEL


----------



## KingLobos

Lesnar WTF


----------



## Freeloader

Lesnar and Batista in the same ring? Kinda cool. 

Jawn will come out in his neon gay shirt and ruin this segment.


----------



## Nolo King

I guess I missed the debut of The Winner of The Elimination match.


----------



## ABAS

lololol Heyman jumped at the pyro.


----------



## PGSucks

BORK. 



That is all.


----------



## Banez

here comes the Train!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

IM CUMMING OH LAWD LESNAR IS HERE

TEHJERICHOFAN DISPATCH AN AMBULANCE RIGHT NOW BROTHER


----------



## RyanPelley

Batista is so fucking bad LOL.

Thank fuck for Brock.


----------



## Con27

Yes! Please destroy these pricks Brock.


----------



## -XERO-

*RUTHLESS AGGRESSION, Y'ALL!*


----------



## Flawless Victory

Lesnar....SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!!! :mark:


----------



## TripleG

Uh Oh, here comes Buh-Rock!


----------



## El_Absoluto

Wow... a real athlete...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Heyman to save this segment.


----------



## Hawkke

Never in my life have I been so relieved to see Heyman and Lesnar


----------



## High_King

Maybe it is because it is in HD, but I can see every single bit of saliva on the mic while batista speaks.


----------



## truelove

oh my fucking gawddd :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Londrick

Brock/Heyman to save this shit


----------



## xdryza

Finally, Lesnar! Now I'm interested.


----------



## Arcade

Batista must have took some promo notes from Scott Steiner.


----------



## Chrome

BORK :brock


----------



## El Capitano

Please just let Lesnar go on a rampage against these two


----------



## Legion3

BROCK!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

This is horrible. Cringe worthy promo





and Lesnar... YES


----------



## legendfan97

The hope arrive. Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Simplyrob

it was far too quiet, they needed Bork to come save the day


----------



## WoWoWoKID

FUCKINGGGGGGGGGG HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL BROCK LESNAR BATISTA INTERACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FIRST TIME EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR WHY IS NO ONE MARKING OUT


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

What a piss poor reaction for Lesnar. Fucking hell.


----------



## Alicenchains

Oh god the collective promo ability in the ring, its about to get hilarious.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Here we go. The BEAST :mark:


----------



## cindel25

So wwe is just throwing shit to the wall to see what sticks for the crowd? 

Mainstream wrestling in 2014 y'all


----------



## Emotion Blur

Get Cena out there and you have the perfect 2001 OVW reunion.


----------



## magictrevor

Yes thank god, that segment was dieing on it's arse. Paul Heyman and Brock to the rescue!


----------



## Beverage

BORK LASER!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

OH FUCKING YES

HEYMAN TO RESCUSE THIS SEGMENT LIKE A GOAT


----------



## birthday_massacre

Why is Lawler calling the big show the Giant

UGH he is so terrible


----------



## kokepepsi

Please no Brock vs Batista

PLEASE NOOO!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Forum crash in 3..........2........1............


----------



## Lok

Brock wants to kill!


----------



## captainzombie

BRRRRROOOCCCCCKKKKK........................you just saved US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap


----------



## finalnight

Ok lesnar, do to these two what you did to big show.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX

All this not-cheering can't be good promotion for Batista's role in _Guardians of the Galaxy_.


----------



## ZachS22

ShowStopper said:


> Heyman to save this segment.


Paul, say something stupid


----------



## Edgehead41190

Orton like "Well....fuck."


----------



## Guar

I literally tuned back once brock hit the ring LOL


----------



## y2j4lyf

Man I really hope they put Lesnar in the Chamber, that would be amazing


----------



## Therapy

The fans still shitting on this.. No one wants this....


----------



## Buckley

I hope Heyman shits all over Batista's awful MMA run.


----------



## Punkholic

In a perfect world, there would be "Thank you Lesnar" chants.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

I'm just waiting for the Real American music to hit. Should be any minute now.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Emotion Blur said:


> Get The Prototype out there and you have the perfect 2001 OVW reunion.


Fixed.

THE BEAST. :mark:


----------



## VRsick

I hate paul heyman. Brock is better on the mic that batista, just let him talk.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

God, I hope one day I can introduce myself the way Paul Heyman does.


----------



## Slider575

Batista is like a want to be Lesnar lol, couldn't make it in MMA, can't be as good of a part time star


----------



## checkcola

Simplyrob said:


> it was far too quiet, they needed Bork to come save the day


The awkward silence reminds me of the time Daniel Wyatt existed

Paul E to clean up this segment


----------



## ElTerrible

Would be hilarious if Heyman said: If you thought Brock and Goldberg was bad you two have seen nothing yet.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Masked4Kane said:


> noooooooo bork laser :|


----------



## Natecore

4 heels cutting promos.


----------



## wwffans123

boring...........


----------



## That Red

This is awkward to say the least.


----------



## KingLobos

I can dig a Lesnar vs batista main event


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

EAT 
SLEEP
CONQUER 
REPEAT

:mark:


----------



## magictrevor

What was the point of Brock Lesnar destryoing Big Show last night? Was it just to give Show some time off. It seem'd a bit pointless.


----------



## LongHessa

People laughing at Randy and batistas reaction but pretend not to hear the crowd silence for lesnar cause you like him lol iwc is fucked. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10

Does the Borkford speak at all?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Therapy said:


> The fans still shitting on this.. No one wants this....


Of course not. Brock or not, this, just no.


----------



## Murph

Batista got a weak pop upon his return. Booed viciously at the Royal Rumble when he was supposed to be cheered. Just cut an atrocious promo.

Can even the trolls stop pretending he's a 'STAR!' now?


----------



## virus21

ZachS22 said:


> Paul, say something stupid


Paul: Royal Rumble 2014


----------



## Arrogant Mog

[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!


----------



## Bad For Business

Paul with the cheap pop :mark:


----------



## Markout Moment

Heyman with the biggest pop of the segment


----------



## Y2-Jerk

that foley cheap pop


----------



## Edgehead41190

I'm pretty sure it's gonna be Bork/Batista at Mania. No way it's gonna be Batista/Orton


----------



## SubZero3:16

Paul Heyman getting more pops than Batista :lmao


----------



## TJC93

I'd be down on that


----------



## Evilerk

come on people..you know you care about this match up..*waves had jedi style*


----------



## TripleG

So Brock Lesnar becomes the babyface by default.


----------



## PGSucks

It just set in that I was at last year's post-Rumble RAW :vince7


----------



## Alicenchains

Brock wipe your nose


----------



## Callisto

BrosOfDestruction said:


> IM CUMMING OH LAWD LESNAR IS HERE
> 
> TEHJERICHOFAN DISPATCH AN AMBULANCE RIGHT NOW BROTHER


Breathe brother, BREATHE.


----------



## Oscirus

heyman to the rescue


----------



## Lok

BROCK is ready to GOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## checkcola

So, Brock is the babyface in this?


----------



## finalnight

Book this shit now. Lesnar-Orton, no-dq tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp

Yes!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran

Batista needs to realize, no matter how many asses he kisses, he still won't find anyone who gives a shit!


----------



## ACSplyt

They'd never waste that WWE title match on free tv. :lol


----------



## PunkShoot

yup, they changed the script. EXCELLENT


----------



## KingLobos

lol Lesnar roared


----------



## Choke2Death

Choice 1 please.


----------



## Slider575

Oh shit, Lesnar to destroy Batista


----------



## Banez

Heyman looks so focused talking to Brad's tie


----------



## Eduard Khil

GOAT Heyman


----------



## SpeedStick

Batista vs Lesnar at Elimination Chamber?


----------



## Punkholic

I love how the crowd couldn't give two fucks. :lmao


----------



## #Mark

Brock and Heyman outpop Batista. Can't see them sticking with Batista as a babyface.


----------



## etched Chaos

Heyman and Brock are the faces here, that's how big of a fuck-up this has been.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

HOLY [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected] WTF IS HAPPENING WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Edgehead41190

Dat face off......


----------



## Headliner

I like the or else option. Hopefully that means Lesnar is going to kick someone's ass.


----------



## thekingg

BORK TURNED FACE HAHAHA


----------



## checkcola

Paul is stepping over his words, man crowd isn't really into this


----------



## Freeloader

Lesnar vs Batista would be completely unexpected and very cool.


----------



## Jmacz

Did Paul and Brock just turn face....


----------



## truelove

welllll looks like lesnar is going to be part of the ending of the show


----------



## The Absolute

"...or else." means Heyman's gonna let Lesnar speak.


----------



## Lok

Or ELSE! BROCK is gonna' KILL!


----------



## TripleG

Last week Batista was dressed like a 13 year old girl and this week he's dressed like a homeless man. Who dresses this dude?


----------



## Irish Jet

You cannot have a bad segment involving Paul Heyman. Not possible.


----------



## kokepepsi

So lesnar is gonnna job to batista at EC


----------



## Tony

Heyman is so fucking good on the mic :banderas


----------



## Bad For Business

Brock is going to break Maddox's arm


----------



## wwffans123

What a boring promo


----------



## PunkShoot

the crowd has no idea what 2 do, cheer or boo lesnar.


----------



## Your_Solution

HEYMAN YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARD
Please tell me were actually getting one of those matches PLEASE


----------



## finalnight

TripleG said:


> So Brock Lesnar becomes the babyface by default.


You know shits fucked up in WWE when lesnar is your last best hope to salvage things.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Therapy

No one wants any of this.. Paul Heyman is forcing their hand to cheer and it's still half hearted.. Listen to that silence to wrap up the segment.. No one gives a fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Heyman the only one who performed in that segment.


----------



## Simplyrob

lol that fan behind Bork haha


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn this segment was awkward.


----------



## LKRocks

Wait. WHo are te faces? Batista turned right?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Lesnar should just crush both.


----------



## y2j4lyf

So if they choose Batista the Rumble win is on the line?


----------



## Slider575

Lesnar should grow back that beard he had in UFC, he looked like a bear


----------



## RyanPelley

Jmacz said:


> Did Paul and Brock just turn face....


I.... I really don't know what the fuck just happened.


----------



## Bryan D.

Brock though :mark:


----------



## El Barto

I doubt either match happens but that's a pretty big hook for the rest of the show.


----------



## squeelbitch

batista getting fuck all reaction still, yeah he really will bring in them buyrates :mark: coz he sure ain't entertaining


----------



## SubZero3:16

I need a Paul Heyman t-shirt. Dat Goat speaker.


----------



## Punkholic

Batista needs to turn heel. It's a must.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Brilliant segment, lesnar! :mark:


----------



## #1Peep4ever

But hey!
Batista does not care


----------



## magictrevor

Batista's return so far has been a disaster. He might as well have not even been involved in that segment.


----------



## Xobeh

"One of these six men"
Becomes "one of these teams of three me".

I swear, Cole is fucking retarded.


----------



## Markout Moment

ZIGGLER NEXT


----------



## truelove

Arcade said:


> Batista must have took some promo notes from Scott Steiner.


Scott Steiner is a top 10 mic worker of all time


----------



## KaineSpawnX

As an Ohioan, I am completely behind Ziggler here.

EDIT: I haven't been paying enough attention to notice the part where Ziggler is originally from Cleveland.


----------



## LongHessa

No reaction for any of those 3. Horrible and awkward segment. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks

Battle of Cleveland :lol

Let's just ignore the fact that Dolph's been billed as being from Hollywood, FL for the past five years :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I hope Mizs dad is at the show


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BROCK IS FACE IMMA CHEER FOR THAT BEAST MAWFUCKER


----------



## Headliner

LOL Miz vs Ziggler. Mid-card geeks. So they're suddenly going to forget that Ziggler is billed from Hollywood Florida?

Brock will end up in the chamber.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

That 6 man tag is so fucking pointless. I wonder who's gonna win that match?


----------



## TJC93

Punkholic said:


> I love how the crowd couldn't give two fucks. :lmao




Wut?


----------



## bob311

Brock will close out the show after destroying everyone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd barely gave any fucks.


----------



## Joel

Should be a loser stays in Cleveland match.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

The Battle of Cleveland :lmao on a pole


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The battle of Cleveland is up next...like anyone cares :favre2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Could it be more obvious that this shit has been rewritten. It's a fucking mess.


----------



## Buckley

Lesnar should have destroyed Batista and those stupid fucking glasses he's wearing.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Lesnar vs. Batista


----------



## El Barto

Who would want to battle for Cleveland?


----------



## ABAS

Who gets the jobber entrance? I'm going with Ziggler.


----------



## Guar

ziggler :mark:


----------



## Londrick

Fans not shitting on Brock and Heyman cause they don't suck.


----------



## Con27

I prefer option 2. I'd love to see Brock beat the shit out of Batista :mark:


----------



## Rockysays

Battle Of Cleveland? Who is the genius who came up with that?


----------



## SubZero3:16

But…but… I thought us tv viewers wouldn't be subjected to this????? Curse you Barrett!! :cussin:


----------



## Honey Bucket

TripleG said:


> Last week Batista was dressed like a 13 year old girl and this week he's dressed like a homeless man. Who dresses this dude?


He's been raiding Punk and AJ's wardrobe.


----------



## HHHGame78

Brock is gonna "Kill 'em all", just like his tramp stamp.


----------



## El Capitano

Fuck sake another random hardcore match for ziggler :no:


----------



## Bearodactyl

I've really enjoyed RAW sofar. Not gonna lie.


----------



## Arcade

Not one smile from Batista so far. Shades of 2010 Batista?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

BRRRRROOOOOCCCCKKK LEEEESSSSSSNNNNNNAAAAAR!

Good lord I love Paul Heyman. Oh, and Orton and Batista suck.


----------



## Emotion Blur

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Could it be more obvious that this shit has been rewritten. It's a fucking mess.


Rewritten? There's not much proof it's been written at all.


----------



## KuritaDavion

The Battle of Cleveland.

When that's the best you can do for a tagline to a match, don't have the match.


----------



## The Absolute

Do we really need the "Battle of Cleveland" gimmick for this match?


----------



## Punkholic

Battle of Cleveland? Isn't Dolph billed from Hollywood, Florida? :lmao


----------



## morris3333

hhh is not go to give Brock a match with Batista or orten on raw tonight


----------



## the fox

do you people watch another show?


----------



## dan the marino

I think the WWE forgot they turned Miz heel.


----------



## charlesxo

Joel said:


> Should be a loser stays in Cleveland match.


:lelbron


----------



## Legion3

Brock!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Arrive. Shuffle. Leave. > Eat. Sleep. Conquer. Repeat.

Just Saiyan. :draper2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Doubt they waste that either match on free TV so Brock is probably gonna attack Batista.


----------



## legendfan97

Buckley said:


> Lesnar should have destroyed Batista and those stupid fucking glasses he's wearing.


wait for it. it will happen later tonight.


----------



## Bro




----------



## hardyorton

Jesus that went down like a damp squid didn't it. Even Lesnar couldn't save that, having to carry a gassed up 45 year old man and a guy who's average at best.


----------



## joeycalz

Want to fix WM? Lesnar/Batista, Lesnar takes the main event spot. Bryan WINS in the chamber. Defends the title against Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Ziggler's been punished long enough, I'm sure he's learned his lesson, Daddy McMahon.


----------



## -XERO-

Lesnar, Orton and Batista are all in my top 11-15 (along with Jericho and Angle).

So that segment was pretty great for me.


----------



## BTNH

When the fuck is Undertaker gonna come back?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Ziggler vs Miz - Dignity on a Pole Match


----------



## Bryan D.

Remember people, Brock doesn't fight for free.

:heyman2


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm definitely down for either Brock vs. Orton or Brock vs. Batista..


----------



## #1Peep4ever

I am still laughing because of Batistas Promo :lmao


----------



## vacuous

ok the fans need 2 stop being rude 2 betista!


----------



## squeelbitch

Ratman said:


> That 6 man tag is so fucking pointless. I wonder who's gonna win that match?


part of me wants team bryan towin but the other part of me doesn't want to see yet another main event dominated by john meat head cena


----------



## Bubba Chuck

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I think the WWE forgot they turned Miz heel.


No they forgot they turned Miz face


----------



## magictrevor

Is anything still happening with Batista and Del Rio, before Batista was back these 2 were going at it. I hope nothing does come of it as it would possibly be one of the worst things ever.


----------



## SP103

If the battle of Cleveland ends in a Double DQ the Toronto Raptors get relocated to Cleveland.

Ahh the double shittiness!


----------



## Marrakesh

This one of the main problems with RAW nowadays. I mean, there is so much they can do with BRock, Batista and Orton all in the ring at once. And they do that. BE CREATIVE you fuckwits.


----------



## Punkholic

I hope Miz's dad is in attendance just so we can see his priceless (no) reaction again.


----------



## Honey Bucket

So is it going to be a cardboard cut out of










on a pole?


----------



## Fatcat

Miz vs. Ziggler should be Battle for Biggest fucked up push.


----------



## Paul12907

Heyman should propose a tag team called BORKTISTA


----------



## Eliminate

Who would have thought two years ago Brock, Batista and Orton would be in the ring at the same time and no one would give a single fuck.


----------



## Legion3

Lesnar beat down later?


----------



## KaineSpawnX

BTNH said:


> When the fuck is Undertaker gonna come back?


When the lights go out and you hear a gong.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Ziggler is #69 :cena5


----------



## PunkShoot

lmfao jbl


----------



## Emotion Blur

:lmao at 69


----------



## MECCA1

nice shirt ziggler lol


----------



## ABAS

I got the jobber entrance right.


----------



## TripleG

Showoff 69...HA! Nice Dolph.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Is The Miz face or heel? I haven't watched much recently, I saw Bad News shit on his match with Clay so I assumed he was face, didn't he feud with Kofi though? Now he's facing Ziggler.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil

I'm calling it, Rybaxel interferes and we get a tag match.


----------



## Marcos 25063

LOL


----------



## Banez

Cole, it wasn't that funny of a joke


----------



## hardyorton

-UNDEAD- said:


> Lesnar, Orton and Batista are all in my top 11-15 (along with Jericho and Angle).
> 
> So that segment was pretty great for me.


You better blow that shit out :lmao

It was awful


----------



## legendfan97

JBL.... No. Stop. Just no.


----------



## Headliner

Look at these two geeks.:lol

Winner stays in the mid-card.
Loser stays in the mid-card.


----------



## ABrown

Damn, Dolph reduced to wearing jerseys and slapping hands.

might as well be a diva :StephenA


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Fucking Miz with a Browns jersey. How fitting.


----------



## WWE

Just checked wiki.

dolph is actually from Cleveland :lol


----------



## checkcola

Boy, this show took a major dip when Bryan was done with his segment, kind of like the Rumble.


----------



## RyanPelley

JBL says some of the dumbest shit ever.


----------



## 619Animal

Murph said:


> Batista got a weak pop upon his return. Booed viciously at the Royal Rumble when he was supposed to be cheered. Just cut an atrocious promo.
> 
> Can even the trolls stop pretending he's a 'STAR!' now?


 You are an idiot, of course Batista got booed at Rumble for winning, ANYONE would have gotten booed since you know they booed Sheamus and Mysterio, for winning the rumble because Bryan was the favorite. Batista's mic ability has no merit on whether he's a star or not you are just being nitpicky. Did that stop Jeff Hardy? Chris Benoit? Rey Mysterio? Brock Lesnar? There are many people bad on the mic quit acting like this is your first experience. Point made is Batista's 2002-2010 run was successful, he was the number 2 guy behind Cena.

I just love how you sum up his return as a way to knock his successful first run just because WWE messed up. No worries the minute he turns, he'll show how capable he is on the mic.


----------



## LigerJ81

Ziggler got half an entrance


----------



## Wynter

You can just smell the rewrite. Sometimes things just got awkward.


----------



## Callisto

MIz representing the Cleveland Browns, obviously foreshadowing his imminent loss.


----------



## PGSucks

Dolph getting DAT JOBBER ENTRANCE. It's like he never left. :ziggler3


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Not even watching tonight, just found out about the Rumble results... and yeah.. sucks but :lmao at whoever titled #cutforbryan... almost spit out my pop.


----------



## Eduard Khil

The Battle of Cleveland: sadly everyone who viewed this match died but Ziggler who faked death (or over-sold)


----------



## KuritaDavion

Miz's jersey choice is appropriate. 

Cause this is going to be shit.


----------



## Punkholic

For those who have The App...was Dolph billed from Hollywood, Florida? Because if he did...:lmao


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

It's time for the Struggle Bowl.


----------



## all in all...

even his hometown doesnt care about him


----------



## Choke2Death

lol @ these two irrelevant, useless jobbing clowns. :lol


----------



## The Absolute

The Miz wearing a Jordon Cameron jersey. Atta boy.


----------



## charlesxo

lolcavs

lolbrowns


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Thought Ziggler was from Florida? Also, he's wearing 69. Vince must not know what that is.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Is Miz's dad back? :mark:


----------



## Murph

So, their target demographic is now people who went to high school in Cleveland?


----------



## FlemmingLemming

WWE Logic: Bills Dolph Ziggler from Hollywood, Florida. Sees opportunity for a gimmick match so they admit he's from Cleveland.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice of Mr. Ziggles to rock a Cavs jersey. Good on him to stick it to management by rocking 69 on it, since it's the least PG number a jersey can have. :troll


----------



## Bad For Business

Please let Ziggler win


----------



## Arya Dark

*:lmao Cleveland. *


----------



## Xist2inspire

Umm...so this is a face/face match for no reason other than a cheap Cleveland pop?


----------



## joeycalz

Dolph, #69... lmfao


----------



## Arcade

Ziggler and Miz had a pretty good match on Main Event about a year ago.


----------



## Edgehead41190

That JBL line....OUCH. That must be how Vince truly feels about those two.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Punkholic said:


> I hope Miz's dad is in attendance just so we can see his priceless (no) reaction again.


lool


----------



## Marcos 25063

WE Want Miz Dad


----------



## Buckley

Miz's dad should have been the special referee.


----------



## Natsuke

"I love the WWE App! There's some great stuff here!" - King

Yeah fuck you.


----------



## finalnight

This is really weird normally you see matches like these on house shows not on Monday Night Raw

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guar

This fucking company


----------



## ZachS22

FlemmingLemming said:


> WWE Logic: Bills Dolph Ziggler from Hollywood, Florida. Sees opportunity for a gimmick match so they admit he's from Cleveland.


What logic


----------



## King Gimp

Great reaction.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

I'm disappointed. Where's Miz's dad?


----------



## GCA-FF

Ziggler is getting buried for that non-pg jersey.


----------



## goldengod

I can't believe there are idiots that think this was re-written. Brock Lesner was in the title scene before Batista ever showed up. Was he just going to do nothing until Wrestle mania?


----------



## truelove

jobber vs jobber.. time for a snack


----------



## Punkholic

JBL. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12

Batista vs B0RK for the RR title shot at EC. -B0RK wins
Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus vs John Cena vs Randy Orton vs CM Punk vs Bray Wyatt - Bryan wins
B0RK vs Bryan at WM 30.
CM Punk manages to get screwed in EC and gets Triple H at WM 30
John Cena gets eliminated by Bray Wyatt, sparkling, squeaky clean. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena at WM 30
STING vs Undertaker (if a 54 year old man is what the fans want)
Batista vs SHEAMUS (fuck his contract)
Cody Rhodes vs Goldust
Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (US title)
Booked.


----------



## Shadowcran

If Dolph had been given the Ric Flair push and figure four, it would have gone better. It was wasted on the Miz.


----------



## Headliner

They must do a Ziggler/Billy Gunn TV interaction just so the crowd can do some father/son chant, or double vision chant, or something similar.


----------



## kokepepsi

It just hit me that the guy from the Real World main evented a wrestlemania


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Man I really need to move...outta state.


----------



## Hawkke

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Ziggler vs Miz - Dignity on a Pole Match


I am sure they can find a way to put things that don't exist on a pole, they have put damn near everything else!



HAHAHHAHHHA JBL
The Wright Brothers invented the airplane to fly out of Ohio..
Hell I can't say I blame them, it sucks here!


----------



## KuritaDavion

I think the Wyatts should just come out and kill these GEEKS.


----------



## ElTerrible

Fatcat said:


> Miz vs. Ziggler should be Battle for Biggest fucked up push.


:lmao


----------



## Chrome

Where's Miz's dad at? Nobody sells Miz getting his ass kicked better than him.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

I love JBL's jokes about Cleveland.


----------



## Bob Lincoln

I didn't realize Miz was still this over, is he still a face?


----------



## The Matt Reptar

Can someone tell JBL to shut the fuck up? He's so fucking annoying.


----------



## PunkShoot

Tardbasher12 said:


> Batista vs B0RK for the RR title shot at EC. -B0RK wins
> Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus vs John Cena vs Randy Orton vs CM Punk vs Bray Wyatt - Bryan wins
> B0RK vs Bryan at WM 30.
> CM Punk manages to get screwed in EC and gets Triple H at WM 30
> John Cena gets eliminated by Bray Wyatt, sparkling, squeaky clean. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena at WM 30
> STING vs Undertaker (if a 54 year old man is what the fans want)
> Batista vs SHEAMUS (fuck his contract)
> Cody Rhodes vs Goldust
> Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (US title)
> Booked.


NOW THAT will be a fucking card


----------



## truelove

Dolph deserves so much better than this shit


----------



## JC00

BTNH said:


> When the fuck is Undertaker gonna come back?


March 4th or March 11th


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Crowd loves itt


----------



## James Bester

Cmon Miz's Dad! It'd be an absolute crime if you didn't return to cheer your beautiful son to victory!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Isn't Dolph billed from Florida?

Dat continuity.


----------



## finalnight

kokepepsi said:


> It just hit me that the guy from the Real World main evented a wrestlemania


And retained.


----------



## Punkholic

Sure, let's just ignore the fact that Dolph has been billed from Hollywood, Florida for the past five years.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

kokepepsi said:


> It just hit me that the guy from the Real World main evented a wrestlemania


----------



## Irish Jet

Ziggler getting a jobber entrance in his hometown. It's amazing how much someone hates him backstage.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10




----------



## YoungGun_UK

That Lesnar hook is leading to Undertaker returning tonight to close RAW. Quote me on it.


----------



## High_King

Bob Lincoln said:


> I didn't realize Miz was still this over, is he still a face?


Hometown though isn't it?


----------



## RiverFenix

kokepepsi said:


> It just hit me that the guy from the Real World main evented a wrestlemania


Another us a US Congressman.


----------



## LKRocks

One of those men has main evented Wretlemania


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

I dont think this is rewritten, i am sure this was the plan all along. They want the hate. They want the love for Bryan. Lets hope it ends with him winning at Mania


----------



## Shadowcran

Headliner said:


> They must do a Ziggler/Billy Gunn TV interaction just so the crowd can do some father/son chant, or double vision chant, or something similar.


Thing is, Ziggler most resembles Hollywood John Tatum, who also hailed from Hollywood, Florida and was known for his selling in old UWF and World Class...Strange eh?


----------



## legendfan97

BTNH said:


> When the fuck is Undertaker gonna come back?


He need to come now or next week or something. He needs to take back his yard because the yard look like a pile of crap.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Next week, Ziggler vs. Billy Gunn: Fight of the Fameassers


----------



## xdryza

I don't really mind Ziggler, but I couldn't care less about this match. What's the point?


----------



## animus

The mistake by the lake reference.... I hate Cleveland... God bless the dude in the Steelers beanie


----------



## RyanPelley




----------



## ggd

Tardbasher12 said:


> Batista vs B0RK for the RR title shot at EC. -B0RK wins
> Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus vs John Cena vs Randy Orton vs CM Punk vs Bray Wyatt - Bryan wins
> B0RK vs Bryan at WM 30.
> CM Punk manages to get screwed in EC and gets Triple H at WM 30
> John Cena gets eliminated by Bray Wyatt, sparkling, squeaky clean. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena at WM 30
> STING vs Undertaker (if a 54 year old man is what the fans want)
> Batista vs SHEAMUS (fuck his contract)
> Cody Rhodes vs Goldust
> Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (US title)
> Booked.


This is what I would love to see. It is exactly what is not going to happen though... :bs:


----------



## thekingg

Battle of Cleveland in Cleveland infront of a dead crowd. Sucking up all the time to Cleveland and still dead. WTF?!


----------



## KuritaDavion

DarkStark said:


> *:lmao Cleveland. *


Cleveland: At least we're not that shithole Detroit.


----------



## goldengod

Tardbasher12 said:


> Batista vs B0RK for the RR title shot at EC. -B0RK wins
> Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus vs John Cena vs Randy Orton vs CM Punk vs Bray Wyatt - Bryan wins
> B0RK vs Bryan at WM 30.
> CM Punk manages to get screwed in EC and gets Triple H at WM 30
> John Cena gets eliminated by Bray Wyatt, sparkling, squeaky clean. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena at WM 30
> STING vs Undertaker (if a 54 year old man is what the fans want)
> Batista vs SHEAMUS (fuck his contract)
> Cody Rhodes vs Goldust
> Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (US title)
> Booked.


literally not any of those might happen.....


----------



## TripleG

Oh Reds & Steelers. 

For a split second I thought those two in the front row were wearing Mario & Wario hats.


----------



## Arcade

I think I've seen Miz's mom in the crowd. I guess his dad didn't give enough fucks to go to Raw.


----------



## finalnight

Punkholic said:


> Sure, let's just ignore the fact that Dolph has been billed from Hollywood, Florida for the past five years.


Its like Kofi Jamaica Ghana Kingston all over again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I like Miz's Mom, seems like a nice lady


----------



## CoverD

Man, JBL and Cole are really ragging on places tonight. First ECU and now Cleveland... :lmao


----------



## Punkholic

What the fuck are they chanting?


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Miz isn't that bad of a wrestler just boring


----------



## truelove

grreat Cleveland sucks chants


----------



## Headliner

This reminds me when they started billing Benoit from Atlanta, and Jericho from Manhattan.


----------



## RobertC

lol stupid lawler fuck off


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I've got some bad news for you Cleveland. You suck in general


----------



## Natecore

These guys aren't even over in their own home town.


----------



## The Absolute

Soooo it's just a regular match except the participants came out in Cleveland jerseys, the commentators can make jokes about the city and the crowd can do chants about the city is to make themselves feel better.

I don't know which one's more pathetic: this company for coming up with this or this city for falling for it.


----------



## PGSucks

Lawler you dumbfuck, it was a "Steelers suck" chant


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Lmao Lawler :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

animus said:


> The mistake by the lake reference.... I hate Cleveland... God bless the dude in the Steelers beanie


He probably lives in Cleveland. It's bizzaro world here.


----------



## TJC93

Ziggler sucks! Ziggler sucks! Ziggler sucks!

'There's a Cleveland sucks chant' :lawler


----------



## PaulHBK

King is a fool. It was a steelers suck chant... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke

Wait, did Miz actually put on a half decent Figure 4 for once?


----------



## finalnight

Dolph screaming like a porn star.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Don't tell me Dolph is going to job to The Miz.

Nevermind, right man won. Not that is means anything....


----------



## SubZero3:16

God bless Ziggler for selling that non painful figure 4 like a paid bitch.


----------



## KaineSpawnX




----------



## Arya Dark

*Totally burying Cleveland right now... a "CLEVELAND SUCKS" chant :lmao *


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Dolph selling that figure two like it's death. Stop.


----------



## Eduard Khil

Nobody can reverse the Figure 4 anymore fpalm


----------



## Nolo King

The commentators are too busy trying to be funny and the crowd is more interested in getting their chants over. 

Current day WWE.


----------



## genocide_cutter

This miz still has a terrible figure four leg


----------



## Therapy

Battle of Cleveland.










This fucking company


----------



## TripleG

Miz, I am not kidding. When I was a kid, I knew 7 year old kids that could lock in a Figure Four.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

THANK YOU BASED DOLPH :'D


----------



## Punkholic

Oh, man, no Miz's dad.


----------



## LigerJ81

Dolph overselling the figure 4


----------



## FlemmingLemming




----------



## Lok

He's here to show the WORLD!


----------



## Xobeh

Dolph won a match?

What the fuck?


----------



## PGSucks

Commentators burying Cleveland more than WWE's buried Miz and Ziggler :lmao

ZIGGLER WINS. NEXT WWEWHC


----------



## Cyon

Ziggler wins!


----------



## Chrome

Yay Ziggler wins.


----------



## TJC93

It was steelers suck? Ouch i'm dumber than Lawler


----------



## Bryan D.

Good to see Ziggler getting a win.


----------



## Your_Solution

I know it was a pointless match, but its nice to see Dolph winning matches again


----------



## kokepepsi

Gracias Dios


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Ziggler wins, so that means he is the Browns new GM


----------



## Guar

Guar said:


> This fucking company


did a great job having ziggler win


----------



## World's Best

"LISTEN TO THIS WWE UNIVERSE, COLE. CLEVELAND SUCKS!!!" :lawler


----------



## #dealwithit

Dolph really shouldn't sell so much for Miz.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Natecore said:


> These guys aren't even over in their own home town.


We're a shitty wrestling crowd


----------



## LongHessa

This is another raw that is sucking ass and will have a great ending to make everyone forget about the 2 hours and 45 minutes that preceded. Really very boring

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Therapy said:


> Battle of Cleveland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fucking company


He was born in Cleveland, so he's officially an Ohioan. He's just billed as being from Florida, you big smelly willy. :lol


----------



## Punkholic

Thanks God that wasn't longer than five minutes.


----------



## Nolo King

Dolph snuck it in for sure.


----------



## LigerJ81

Where was Miz's Dad?


----------



## checkcola

Miz, former WWE Champ


----------



## JDrew8

Ziggler wins....... Thank the Lord.


----------



## PGSucks

DashingRKO said:


> Ziggler wins, so that means he is the Browns new GM


:mark:

Draft Manziel.

Oh, and last year's post-Rumble RAW was in a wayyyy better city. 8*D


----------



## Honey Bucket

New Age Outlaws vs. Rhodes Brothers

Three of these guys were in the WWF nearly *NINETEEN* years ago. Fuck.


----------



## connormurphy13

"CLEVELAND SUCKS! CLEVELAND SUCKS!"


----------



## Markingoutsince90

This raw isn't the best but it doesn't suck


----------



## Chrome

What would a Raw after a ppv be without REMATCHES!!!


----------



## El Capitano

Thank god Ziggler actually won... not that it means anything


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jobbers facing jobbers.... Snore....


----------



## truelove

If the shield werent main eventing with bryan id be elsewhere


----------



## The Absolute

Hopefully, they won't try a shitty gimmick like that again.


----------



## MEMS

Rather see Dolph-Miz main event WM than Batista


----------



## H

LigerJ81 said:


> Where was Miz's Dad?


Where ever he was, there were no fucks to give.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Decent match


----------



## Headliner

I don't like the recorded version of the New Age Outlaw theme. I miss the custom live Road Dogg one.


----------



## Marrakesh

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> He was born in Cleveland, so he's officially an Ohioan. He's just billed as being from Florida, you big smelly willy. :lol


Yea he aint 6 ft and he doesn't weight 213 lbs either tbf.


----------



## Natecore

Taxes suck.


----------



## Buckley

Chrome said:


> What would a Raw after a ppv be without REMATCHES!!!


If this match wasn't getting a rematch people would say.

"WHERES RHODES' REMATCH CLAUSE... OMG THIS COMPANY"


----------



## Emotion Blur

Chrome said:


> What would a Raw after a ppv be without REMATCHES!!!


Well I do say it wouldn't be a Raw at all!


----------



## PGSucks

Chrome said:


> What would a Raw after a ppv be without REMATCHES!!!


It's what the people want! :vince


----------



## Arcade

checkcola said:


> Miz, former WWE Champ


Ziggler, former World Champ.

Therefore this was one of the biggest matches of all time. :troll


----------



## Dr. Jones

Matt Reptar said:


> Can someone tell JBL to shut the fuck up? He's so fucking annoying.


His joke attempts are really bad. He sucks on commentary


----------



## Deptford

The Brock/Batista/Orton segment was badass you have to admit it though..


----------



## the fox

very good raw so far


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

How far has the miz fallen, lol.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Old Age Outlaws. Lawl


----------



## Markingoutsince90

If WWE wants to build stars...the answer is simple. Don't water down and prevent wrestlers from being themselves. Let them cut their own promos, etc. more freedom


----------



## Punkholic

It's just 9:18 pm? This is going to be a long, long night...


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Pt. 2*


----------



## Evilerk

wait..did Ziggles just win a match..


----------



## Honey Bucket

Should've saved the rematch for Elimination Chamber. Should stop rushing everything.


----------



## Natecore

Punkholic said:


> It's just 9:18 pm? This is going to be a long, long night...


Good news... it's now 9:20.


----------



## LigerJ81

The App mention yes


----------



## ABAS

Downloaded 10 million times, 9.5M by Vince himself.


----------



## PGSucks

DAT APP. :ass :vince


----------



## LKRocks

DA BIG GUY


----------



## Cyon

The Big Guy and the Medium Guy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Who the hell are these two scrubs?


----------



## truelove

ryback and axel with the jobbers entrance


----------



## KingLobos

Where the hell are the NAO


----------



## Punkholic

THE BIG GUY! :ryback


----------



## World's Best

Markingoutsince90 said:


> If WWE wants to build stars...the answer is simple. Don't water down and prevent wrestlers from being themselves. Let them cut their own promos, etc. more freedom


Put belts on old guys. It's how you build young stars. :vince2


----------



## Da MastaMind

horrible raw so far


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

USOS / aka next tag champs! :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Lots of jobber entrances tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung

Anyone else get annoyed by the Usos screaming?? fpalm


----------



## TripleG

Curtis Axel's shirt is the biggest lie ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre

lots of tag matches tonight
guess Teddy Long is booking


----------



## Lok

uuuuuuuuuuuuusooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## checkcola

Wonder if Ryback takes the pin


----------



## Headliner

I hate these Samoan ****** entrance but I love these Samoan ****** music.


----------



## Callisto

CURTIS MOTHERFUCKING AXEL

Better than perfect indeed.

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

Here comes the next WWE tag Team Champions.


----------



## La Parka

vote bryan for the 7th figure, oh yaaaa


----------



## ABrown

SO CLOSE NOW. DID IT ALL FOR THE HOMETOWN

:lenny


----------



## TJC93

Did they mute JBLs mic for that? Good


----------



## Emotion Blur

I'll be damned, are we going to have 3 tag matches tonight with actual tag teams?


----------



## magictrevor

It's like they've gone from having no tag teams to having too many. Rybaxel? What's the point?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Wait, the fans didn't want to see Bryan in the Rumble last night...they wanted the GOAT :axel


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Uso's to squash these jobbers...

Jeez, how many tag matches are we getting tonight? There's another two booked for later too.


----------



## Punkholic

The Usos! I love these guys! :mark:


----------



## truelove

yeahhh I still dont give a fuck about the usos and never will


----------



## Arcade

TripleG said:


> Curtis Axel's shirt is the biggest lie ever.


Same can be said about Ryback's shirt.


----------



## The Absolute

Oh look. More Goldberg chants. How original.


----------



## LigerJ81

Watch Hogan get the 7th spot


----------



## Dio Brando

besides miz vs ziggler 

none of these matches have stories

its like being at a house show


----------



## Eduard Khil

Still sad how they ruined Ryback


----------



## Evolution

Headliner said:


> I hate these Samoan ****** entrance but I love these Samoan ****** music.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nolo King

I wonder who could possibly win this tag match.


----------



## Bray Wyatt

The "Goldberg" chants are still really fucking stupid.


----------



## genocide_cutter

They still going with this rybaxel crap


----------



## Punkholic

Usos better beat these two fucking jobbers.


----------



## H

Axel is just so special :ti


----------



## Headliner

LOL at Axel's attempt to show charisma.


----------



## Cyon

Axel :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

Axel is so orange.


----------



## PGSucks

Curtis Axel resembles Ben Roethlisberger to me


----------



## Amber B

Mysterio, Orton, Show and HHH are your choices, y'all :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog

My boy axel :mark:


----------



## KingLobos

All I want to see is the NAO and I will turn this crap off. Jesus they are going to delay them until the final 30 minutes aren't they

ughhhhh


----------



## Natecore

Eduard Khil said:


> Still sad how they ruined Ryback


Nothing can ruin The Big Guy.


----------



## Marston

Horrible choices for that 7th spot in that toy pack haha. HHH, Big Show, Orton and Mysterio


----------



## LongHessa

Horrible episode

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke

Hmm. this match again. time to watch some classic Epicmealtime!


----------



## y2j4lyf

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Uso's to squash these jobbers...
> 
> Jeez, how many tag matches are we getting tonight? There's another two booked for later too.


----------



## connormurphy13

I did it for the Rock.........I did it for the people


----------



## truelove

Axel unfortunally is very talented and never going to see a title again


----------



## The Rusk

Is that Ironman on Rybaks uniform on his back?


----------



## #dealwithit

Headliner said:


> I hate these Samoan ****** entrance but I love these Samoan ****** music.


Reported for racism.


----------



## H

Amber B said:


> Mysterio, Orton, Show and HHH are your choices, y'all :lmao


:hhh2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The crowd seems docile. Is it the show or could they have muted the crowd mics somewhat?


----------



## PunkShoot

thought he was gonna jackknife


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PGSucks said:


> Curtis Axel resembles Ben Roethlisberger to me


Agreed. Definitely looks like a douche.


----------



## Punkholic

Lol @ Axel. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*The crowd is really fucking digging this! :mark:*


----------



## finalnight

Why does ryback have iron man on the back of his ring gear?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redzero

Shit RAW


----------



## PGSucks

Best4Bidness said:


> The crowd seems docile. Is it the show or could they have muted the crowd mics somewhat?


It's Cleveland. If there's a God, then he hates that city.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Kennedyowns said:


> vote bryan for the 7th figure, oh yaaaa


He's not on the list.


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Why couldn't Bob Backlund have a son? Would be epic


----------



## xdryza

I still can't believe Mr. Perfect was capable of creating someone so boring. Very disappointing.


----------



## Natecore

Amber B said:


> Mysterio, Orton, Show and HHH are your choices, y'all :lmao


I'm voting for Kodos.


----------



## Dopeeey

Ussssssssooooooosssss And Ryback and Axel. Werstlers with that swag. Me too of course xD :lmao


----------



## World's Best

#dealwithit said:


> Reported for racism.


#dealwithit


----------



## PunkShoot

Ryback looks tired in a frickan tag match


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Rybaxel to beat these fucking jobbers.


----------



## SP103

I don't know how to embed a Youtube video into the message-But the USO's entrance just reminds me of this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugHUAv-krZA


----------



## dan the marino

Eduard Khil said:


> Still sad how they ruined Ryback


Yup, and I'm not even much of a Ryback fan.


----------



## Punkholic

Please, let The Usos get their win and end this match already.


----------



## Cyon

I wanna see what Axel looks like if he shaved his beard and used the hairs to make a mohawk out of it.


----------



## Callisto

PGSucks said:


> Curtis Axel resembles Ben Roethlisberger to me


:ann1

Ban pls.


----------



## CoverD

finalnight said:


> Why does ryback have iron man on the back of his ring gear?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*shrug* Cody Rhodes had the Triforce from Legend of Zelda on his boots for awhile.


----------



## PGSucks

DA BIG GUY with that GOAT selling :ryback


----------



## truelove

the big guy selling like a boss


----------



## Agentpieface

Redzero said:


> Shit RAW


I've liked this Raw, what's been wrong with it?


----------



## Busaiku

Boring match... especially after seeing CESARO!


----------



## connormurphy13

Axel's commentary while not tagged in.

:banderas


----------



## Amber B

Ow.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Amber B said:


> Mysterio, Orton, Show and HHH are your choices, y'all :lmao


I just went to vote. It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Joseph92

When will the Usos be tag team champs??


----------



## HHHGame78

Shades of Mr. Perfect


----------



## La Parka

Three hours is just too long, way too many house show worthy matches on television.


----------



## magictrevor

Best4Bidness said:


> The crowd seems docile. Is it the show or could they have muted the crowd mics somewhat?


I'd say the show, we're now in that period of Raw were stories aren't involved and it's just random matches. The crowd struggle to get invested into a match that has no storyline and is just thrown together. The Uso's just have random matches all the time.


----------



## checkcola

Usos are fun when they get into their bits


----------



## Lok

That Samoan DROP!


----------



## Punkholic

Da Big Guy selling those moves doe! :ryback


----------



## El_Absoluto

I just noticed how good the tag division is right now compared to past years


----------



## TripleG

At least the right team went over.


----------



## PGSucks

Callisto said:


> :ann1
> 
> Ban pls.



























:draper2


----------



## all in all...

LOL @ axholes sprawled out selling on the outside


----------



## Arrogant Mog

#dealwithit said:


> Reported for racism.


Usos :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil

Eduard Khil said:


> Still sad how they ruined Ryback


U-so sad


----------



## #dealwithit

The other Uso nearly died with that plancha.


----------



## LKRocks

POOR BIG GUY


----------



## TJC93

Guess Rybacks in his paying your dues phase


----------



## Guar

Uso's should have a good reign


----------



## ABrown

USOS!!!


----------



## Gutwrench

God, I hate the Uso's.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Wow, Ryback went from one of the most over guys to this.


----------



## Amber B

Other than Bryan and the Shield, the Usos were the only redeeming spot of this damn show for the last year.


----------



## Vyer

PGSucks said:


> :draper2


:lmao


----------



## Lok

Uso bounced from the SPLASH!


----------



## Nolo King

Very good match!

I was impressed by everybody.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

PGSucks said:


> :draper2


:banderas


----------



## the fox

great raw tonight


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Fuck the USOs, get off my screen now.


----------



## Cyon

Ryback needs to tweet something shitting on the Usos and then DELETE IT


----------



## Tardbasher12

Why do the Usos dance in the ring?


----------



## Punkholic

Nice to see so many good tag teams right now. We've got The Usos, Real Americans, Rhodes Brothers, etc. It's great for those of us who love tag team wrestling.


----------



## Headliner

Yes sir. Love that music. 

Very surprised Ryback took the pin though.


----------



## The Absolute

Any guesses on who the next inductee is?


----------



## King Gimp

HOF!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Fuck the USOs, get off my screen now.


Dafuq is wrong with the Usos?



Punkholic said:


> Nice to see so many good tag teams right now. We've got The Usos, Real Americans, Rhodes Brothers, etc. It's great for those of us who love tag team wrestling.


Yet they're content with putting the straps on two old farts who are past their primes.


----------



## Legion3

The ref was confused


----------



## Arrogant Mog

HOF, whos next?! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

It's going to be Sable guys mark my words


----------



## Lok

Maybe Jake?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Paul Bearer


----------



## Mikecala98

I'm surprised the next HOF member hasn't been leaked.


----------



## RyanPelley

The Absolute said:


> Any guesses on who the next inductee is?


Lex Fuckin' Luger is my guess.


----------



## ACSplyt

Wishful thinking. I'd want Owen Hart or Macho Man Randy Savage as the next HOF Inductee


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

David Arquette's getting inducted tonight! :flip


----------



## Emotion Blur

Better match than I was expecting for what that's worth
:draper2

EDIT: Cole following up the Elimination Chamber stip with "We know Ultimate Warrior's in," I thought Warrior was in the EC for a moment:lmao


----------



## truelove

Gotta give the big guy some mic time please


----------



## checkcola

Headliner said:


> Yes sir. Love that music.
> 
> Very surprised Ryback took the pin though.


I thought he'd take the pin actually, seems he's in the dog house


----------



## PunkShoot

Jake the snake, Sting, or Randy Savage


----------



## connormurphy13

inb4 Paul Bearer HOF induction


----------



## Punked Up

Could someone give me a quick recap of what happened before that match?

That tag match was fun


----------



## SP103

Tardbasher12 said:


> Why do the Usos dance in the ring?


Someone's gotta dance. Aren't you sports entertained? :vince


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

Punkholic said:


> Nice to see so many good tag teams right now. We've got The Usos, Real Americans, Rhodes Brothers, etc. It's great for those of us who love tag team wrestling.


Agreed. Its awesome, I have always loved tag team wresting, glad to see its making a comeback and we have a lot of great tag teams.


----------



## magictrevor

When was the last time the US championship was defended? At least give the midcarders something to feud over and maybe set up a rivalry.

Ambrose should have dropped the title ages ago, he's been too heavily involved in upper card feuds to make it worthwhile.


----------



## bjnelson19705

PGSucks said:


> :draper2


I know that took a lot out of you.:lmao


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Who inducts John Cena....I know. I know. But who?


----------



## GNR4LIFE

ACSplyt said:


> Wishful thinking. I'd want Owen Hart or Macho Man Randy Savage as the next HOF Inductee


Thats delusional thinking


----------



## Moto

My guess is Jake the Snake.


----------



## v1mattitude

I guess it'll be another big name so it's prolly Jake but guys what if it's sting


----------



## KingLobos

magictrevor said:


> When was the last time the US championship was defended? At least give the midcarders something to feud over and maybe set up a rivalry.
> 
> Ambrose should have dropped the title ages ago, he's been too heavily involved in upper card feuds to make it worthwhile.


There's a US title?

Trolololo


----------



## Punkholic

PGSucks said:


> :draper2


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris

This EC shit is confusing as all fuck. It would be so awesome if Brock takes Batista's spot and faces Bryan.


----------



## morris3333

the USOs is likely get tag team title shot at wrestlemania 30


----------



## Legion3

Who will it be..


----------



## Jmacz

Probably going to be Paul Bearer.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

I think its either Jake or like someone else said Paul Bearer. Possibly DDP?


----------



## Punked Up

What happened with Brock and all that earlier? Missed it.


----------



## Headliner

Jake the Snake will be probably be the last inductee if he's getting in this year. The inductee tonight may be a letdown unless it's Paul Bearer, Rick Rude (nope), etc.


----------



## xdryza

I'm gonna be super random and say that King Kong Bundy is gonna be inducted next. LOL.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Come on fucking commercials!


----------



## PGSucks

THE KLIQ for HoF. :hhh2


----------



## Tardbasher12

Benoit or Randy Savage will be inducted to the 2014 HOF. It's going to be controversial.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Jake or Bearer


----------



## World's Best

xdryza said:


> I'm gonna be super random and say that King Kong Bundy is gonna be inducted next. LOL.


King Kong > Ko Ko


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Arrogant Mog said:


> HOF, whos next?! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz

I just hope to god Sheamus doesn't turn on Bryan and sets their match up.


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Everyone wwe app asks who is curtis axel and has a picture of rothlisberger and axel


----------



## RyanPelley

Batista is the next inductee.


----------



## vacuous

betista is goin 2 get enducted!


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

Its DDP. WCW represented in the Hall of FAme


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Sting :mark:?!


----------



## Natecore

They asked me but I turned them down.


----------



## TJC93

More filler yaaaaaay


----------



## Honey Bucket

Rusev appearance imminent!


----------



## SP103

If I could give 3 stars to this Raw thus far it would be: 

3. Paul Heyman
2. Daniel Bryan
1. Collapsing Barricade


----------



## Cyon

Kofi should only be used once a year, just like the Undertaker.

For Royal Rumble spots of course.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Tardbasher12 said:


> Benoit or Randy Savage will be inducted to the 2014 HOF. It's going to be controversial.


Savage wouldn't be controversial. No way in hell Benoit is.


I know you're busy in NYC driving cabs this week Kofi so you can afford to get new gear.


----------



## Stone Hot

Waffelz said:


> I just hope to god Sheamus doesn't turn on Bryan and sets their match up.


me too


----------



## y2j4lyf

Kofi is a freaking ninja


----------



## Punked Up

Kofi :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Oh god help me....it's Kofi vs Del Rio


----------



## Markingoutsince90

_Anyone want to bet Rikishi is inducted? You heard it here first_


----------



## JamesK

Oh it's NoHeato


----------



## Tardbasher12

DEL RIO VS KOFI #1000 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hammertron

i never liked kofi, but yea the jump had me markin a bit


----------



## Headliner

Everytime I see this motherfucker I suddenly get hungry for Taco Bell.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Wow. No reaction what so ever.:lmao


----------



## Dopeeey

THE_sXeBeast said:


> Agreed. Its awesome, I have always loved tag team wresting, glad to see its making a comeback and we have a lot of great tag teams.


True i always love me some good tag teams. :angel


----------



## LigerJ81

Aboredom Dell Rio


----------



## Punkholic

Del Rio coming out to...no reaction. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## joeycalz

Why is Del Rio still with this company?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Kingston still rocking dem Joker-inspired tights. :mark: Here comes that dirty perro ADR. :vick


----------



## Chrome

Oh boy, never seen this match before.


----------



## Joseph92

That Kofi spot wasn't that amazing. It was good, but not amazing.


----------



## TJC93

Del Rio please kill Batista


----------



## Eduard Khil

No matter how much shit Cole and Lawler talk of Kofi rumble spots, the best one is walking on hands


----------



## birthday_massacre

Here we got in coming tag match

ADR and Orton vs Kofi and Batista


----------



## Nuski

Should've been Rusev


----------



## Emotion Blur

They STILL running with this Del Rio/Batista shit?


----------



## legendfan97

ADR lmao 

Dude making me laugh here.


----------



## Redzero

Del Taco...


----------



## Sonnen Says

What happened to Rusev


----------



## checkcola

Del Rio might get over as a babyface against Batista


----------



## RyanPelley

SKILLZ.


----------



## Cyon

ADR gets so much heat he evaporates the crowd. That must be it.


----------



## Hawkke

I think the WWE just found a way to make people cheer for ADR, put him against Batista!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Holy shit, a Del Rio promo where he didn't use perro or ******.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Kofi is losing tonight.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Del Taco!


----------



## PGSucks

EVEN BETTER. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

I wish they ran the English translation at the bottom


----------



## Bray Wyatt

The Absolute said:


> Any guesses on who the next inductee is?


Nikki Bella's vibrator.


----------



## Nolo King

Still no reaction.

Its getting sad now.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

KaineSpawnX said:


> All this not-cheering can't be good promotion for Batista's role in _Guardians of the Galaxy_.


GOTG is gonna be huge with or without Batista. He's not a huge movie star, name one big hit he's had to say otherwise.


----------



## TripleG

Cole, Orton beat Kofi last week via DQ because Cena fucked up the match. Say what you will, but that is technically a victory over Kofi for Orton.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

joeycalz said:


> Why is Del Rio still with this company?


Because Latinos.


----------



## morris3333

look like ade/Batista feud is not over


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Next inductee is Rikishi


----------



## TheLoneShark

If it's Percy in the HoF, I'm going to have to go and represent. He was like a wise old uncle to me. I'll be in tears all the way through.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf

Bray Wyatt said:


> Nikki Bella's vibrator.


:cena6


I believe you mean Big Dave? :bigdave


----------



## Punkholic

So, is Batista just going to keep ignoring Del Rio every week? Lol.


----------



## magictrevor

Why not just make Del Rio mute, his promo's suck in both English and Spanish. Was hoping he would drop the Batista thing, couldn't think of anything worse than them 2 having a match.


----------



## bjnelson19705

TJC93 said:


> Del Rio please kill Batista


Everybody would love him.


















































































And then forget.:troll


----------



## World's Best

Bray Wyatt said:


> Nikki Bella's vibrator.


:cena5


----------



## Natecore

Headliner said:


> Everytime I see this motherfucker I suddenly get hungry for Taco Bell.


Yo quiero del Rio off my tv-o.


----------



## PGSucks

magictrevor said:


> Why not just make Del Rio mute, his promo's suck in both English and Spanish. Was hoping he would drop the Batista thing, couldn't think of anything worse than them 2 having a match.


Del Rio as a deaf mute would be hilarious.


----------



## RyanPelley

Del Rio might as well be Sin Cara. Good wrestler, awful personality.


----------



## connormurphy13

So why does Del Rio hate Batista again? I thought they would be kindred spirits, considering....

-Both suck on mic
-Both given too many titles and PPV main events
-Both eventually silenced by John Cena


----------



## Tardbasher12

Del Rio, Ryback, and Curtis Axel need masks.


----------



## Killmonger

Of course Kofi jobs to ADR after getting more of a reaction in one night than this mofo has his entire WWE run.


----------



## birthday_massacre

joeycalz said:


> Why is Del Rio still with this company?


for the same reason Khali is


----------



## PunkShoot

So we got ziggler + Miz
Ryback + axel vs I already forgot
THe real americans vs I forgot
and now Miz vs kofi.

What the fuck is up with this show


----------



## Cyon

Does anyone think ADR would be much better used if they had him wear a mask?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Wow, I'm like so enthralled to watch Alberto Del Rio wrestle Kofi Kingston... Like seriously, someone needs to calm me down here.

:austin2


----------



## Waffelz

I really fucking hate Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Headliner

Both Kofi and ADR have potential for awesome Jamaican and Mexican drug cartel gimmicks respectively. 

But Kofi gotta learn to stop smiling. This shit is annoying. I bet white people called him n!gga a thousand times and he smiled in their face. Ol' I wish my name was Joey Uncle Tom ass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

PGSucks said:


> EVEN BETTER. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Punkholic said:


> So, is Batista just going to keep ignoring Del Rio every week? Lol.


Why not? It's what everyone else seems to do every week.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Del Rio vs Batista at EC, maybe.


----------



## Punkholic

"Randy Savage" chants. :lmao


----------



## checkcola

Randy Savage as the stand in boring chant cracks me up


----------



## LigerJ81

Randy Savage Chants
Why not? :draper2


----------



## TJC93

Here we go, cunt crowd has started


----------



## Londrick

birthday_massacre said:


> for the same reason Khali is


No he isn't. Khali being a big deal in India has payed off, ADR being a big deal in Mexico hasn't done anyting

JBL chants. :ti


----------



## SP103

Roman Reigns "coming out party" :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hammertron

coming out party? i think theres a better way to have said that


----------



## cavs25

Oh no lmao


----------



## Chrome

JBL chants. :lol


----------



## ABAS

DEM ROPE KICKS.


----------



## xdryza

Del Rio needs to be given the Lance Storm treatment. Bury him and give him a retarded gimmick afterwards.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Headliner said:


> Both Kofi and ADR have potential for awesome Jamaican and Mexican drug cartel gimmicks respectively.
> 
> But Kofi gotta learn to stop smiling. This shit is annoying. I bet white people called him n!gga a thousand times and he smiled in their face. Ol' I wish my name was Joey Uncle Tom ass.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Evolution

Headliner said:


> Both Kofi and ADR have potential for awesome Jamaican and Mexican drug cartel gimmicks respectively.
> 
> But Kofi gotta learn to stop smiling. This shit is annoying. I bet white people called him n!gga a thousand times and he smiled in their face. Ol' I wish my name was Joey Uncle Tom ass.


His mannerisms are whiter than Kerwin White's.


----------



## PGSucks

JBL getting a bigger pop than anyone bar Daniel Bryan :lmao


----------



## Lok

JBL :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

:lmao @ the crowd giving no fucks whatsoever


----------



## Cyon

Crowd giving no fucks :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao ADR mad as fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre

Did Del Rio just get legit pissed lol


----------



## Legion3

Del rio mad?


----------



## -XERO-

*"SIT YOUR ASS DOWN!"*


----------



## Buckley

ADR is pissed JBL is more over than he is. :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Raw is Jersey Part 12.


----------



## Punked Up

JBL? :lmao


----------



## Masked4Kane

So many tag matches...

1) Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara
2) Usos vs Rybaxel
3) NAO vs Brotherhood
4) Bryan, Cena and Sheamus vs Shield


----------



## Headliner

Crowd shitting all over this.:lmao


----------



## Punkholic

JBL chants now. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nuski

'SEAT CHO A** DOWN'


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Commentator chants!


----------



## legendfan97

JBL vs ADR


----------



## RyanPelley

HOLD MAH JACKET MAHCL.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Del Rio is legit pissed off :lol


----------



## ACSplyt

The Wrestling God. :lol


----------



## Bad For Business

SP103 said:


> Roman Reigns "coming out party" :lmao:lmao:lmao


Always knew there was something up, the hair gives it away


----------



## hbgoo1975

Do you realize the fans are going to get tired of the WWE?


----------



## dan the marino

lol


----------



## TheFan06

Lol at del rio telling jbl to "sit your ass down"


----------



## Londrick

JBL getting a bigger pop then ADR and Kofi. :ti

Another great crowd.


----------



## Freeloader

I hope Lesnar destroys Batista even worse than he did the Big Show


----------



## H

So, zero fucks given by EVERYONE for this match.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

A Man Named Bruce said:


> GOTG is gonna be huge with or without Batista. He's not a huge movie star, name one big hit he's had to say otherwise.


I don't expect it to significantly hurt the film; I mean if Batista had any hopes of promoting it with a face run, he's not off to a great start.


----------



## Banez

lmao "if they chant for Michael Cole i'm leaving"


----------



## Marcos 25063

Del Rio is mad, hahaha


----------



## Kabraxal

This crowd just made that match


----------



## Evolution

JBL acknowledging the chants :lol


----------



## all in all...

im glad the crowd is shitting on the stuff they dislike, rather than just sitting quietly - which can just be cnstrued as a 'bad crowd'


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Crowd is funny as fuck


----------



## Y2-Jerk

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Wow, I'm like so enthralled to watch Alberto Del Rio wrestle Kofi Kingston... Like seriously, someone needs to calm me down here.
> 
> :austin2


----------



## LKRocks

Del Rio just got legit pissed. LMAO


----------



## Eduard Khil

Del Rio indirectly getting buried by the crowd :lol


----------



## Punked Up

botch?

Who the hell cares anyway :lmao


----------



## cindel25

:clap. Dat crowd!


----------



## TakerFreak

LOL wow the crowd does not care for this match...


----------



## Punkholic

:selfie just :buried the match. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Legion3

LOL!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Del Rio is fucking awesome :lmao i'll never understand why many blindly hate him. Telling JBL to sit his ass down, no way that was part of the program he just improvised.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Where did the crowd come from? They started off hot, disappeared after the first segment, and come alive again to shit on ADR/Kofi?


----------



## PGSucks

A mix of this crowd and the crowd for Cena/Orton last night multiplied by 10 would probably be the crowd for Batista/Orton at Mania. :vince2


----------



## v1mattitude

Guess Vince told them it was ok to stand up since the match sucks


----------



## Born of Osiris

Inb4 "Stupid asshole crowd" posts.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Lawler LMFAO!!!


----------



## Redzero

And zero fucks was given that day


----------



## Buckley

Oh God, and then the crowd no sells the big spot :lmao


----------



## Freeloader

DeLOL Rio looks thrilled that the crowd is shitting all over his match. 

Good. I hope that bitch retires.


----------



## RyanPelley

JBL such a perro.


----------



## Tardbasher12




----------



## Nolo King

Wow, the crowd is more interested in the commentators.

I would hate to go out there and be so disinteresting that people do not care to get into what I am doing.


----------



## morris3333

JBL is not come back to wrestle any time soon.


----------



## xdryza

I thought Del Rio would be happy to have ANY crowd reaction. Why is he mad?


----------



## checkcola

I look forward to this ADR/Batista match to see what a crowd will do to it


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

I feel so bad for wrestlers when this happens. Kofi and Del Rio have to be pissed that the crowd is chanting for the announcers. Must suck.


----------



## Headliner

ADR was legit hot for that shit. I bet he's going to go on some Spanish tirade backstage where nobody understands what he's saying.


----------



## Punkholic

Best minute of Raw that one. :lmao


----------



## ColtofPersonality

KuroNeko said:


> Inb4 "Stupid asshole crowd" posts.


:lmao I'm sure someone is busy making a thread right now.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Masked4Kane said:


> So many tag matches...
> 
> 1) Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara
> 2) Usos vs Rybaxel
> 3) NAO vs Brotherhood
> 4) Bryan, Cena and Sheamus vs Shield












You want another one?


----------



## Londrick

Buckley said:


> Oh God, and then the crowd no sells the big spot :lmao


:lmao

Huge spot that would normally get a Holy Shit or This is Awesome chant and fans are chanting for King and JBL. Great Crowd.


----------



## Evolution

Gotta cut to a commercial before the live audience out-entertains the television audience.


----------



## connormurphy13

Commentary interacting with crowd more interesting than actual match.

:austin3


----------



## Emotion Blur

Headliner said:


> ADR was legit hot for that shit. I bet he's going to go on some Spanish tirade backstage where nobody understands what he's saying.


You mean every promo he's ever cut?


----------



## KuritaDavion

The crowd are more interested in the commentators and the commentators are more interested in milking it because the Kofi and ADR are boring as hell. Just end the match before we come back.


----------



## Chillez

JBL.


----------



## Cyon

THE_sXeBeast said:


> I feel so bad for wrestlers when this happens. Kofi and Del Rio have to be pissed that the crowd is chanting for the announcers. Must suck.


Kofi will just smile and be happy.


----------



## Sentz12000

The crowd needs to stop doing this during matches. 

Now during a Batista promo? Imagine 

Batista: I'm here for three reasons!

Crowd: Michael Cole! Michael Cole! Michael Cole!


----------



## cavs25

The crowd doesn't owe the wrestlers anything
if you are boring and just a waste of the fans time this is what you get...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Headliner said:


> ADR was legit hot for that shit. I bet he's going to go on some Spanish tirade backstage where nobody understands what he's saying.


Something something GRINGOS PERRRRROOOOOOSSSSS something something PUUUTOOOSSS something something. :adr


----------



## World's Best

THE_sXeBeast said:


> I feel so bad for wrestlers when this happens. Kofi and Del Rio have to be pissed that the crowd is chanting for the announcers. Must suck.


Feel bad? Making six or seven figures? I would be laughin all the way to the bank.


----------



## TJC93

Great crowds these days are crowds that chant for things not even in the match, okay


----------



## xdryza

HOW DARE A PAYING CROWD SHOW THEIR DISPLEASURE FOR A BORING MATCH!


----------



## morris3333

Del Rio go to win his match


----------



## thekingg

JBL! JBL! JBL!
:vince6 - STAND THE FUCK UP AND ACKNOWLEDGE THAT, REVIVE THE FUCKING MATCH
JERRY! JERRY! JERRY!
:vince6 - STAND UP!!! ...
:lawler - Cole, they are chanting your name ?!


----------



## Redzero

Where the fuck is Punk?


----------



## ZachS22

Masked4Kane said:


> So many tag matches...
> 
> 1) Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara
> 2) Usos vs Rybaxel
> 3) NAO vs Brotherhood
> 4) Bryan, Cena and Sheamus vs Shield


Holla holla playa


----------



## WrestlingOracle

JBL always wanted everyone to chant his name "JBL "JBL "JBL" now years later he gets it.


----------



## RyanPelley

Is this Delberto's destiny?


----------



## Simplyrob

the trolling era is in full swing


----------



## Punkholic

Can't believe this match is still going. One would think it would be over shortly after those chants.


----------



## Xist2inspire

Wonder why the crowd picked back up now. I would've thought that the Lesnar & Heyman/Batista/Orton segment would've done it, but I guess they didn't know who to cheer or boo.


----------



## Bad For Business

Id Del Rio had a personality he could be a legit main eventer, the guy can work, he's just as interesting as a dead sunflower


----------



## checkcola

Ok, this is Kofi coming off that big win over Orton. No one cares.


----------



## SP103

Is that a space alien face with marijuana plants as hair on Kofi's ass? 

Christ almighty. My pepsi must have some LSD in it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Sting Vs Taker Sign lmao


----------



## LKRocks

Unimportant matches bore the crowd. That much is obvious.

Why can't they book midcard feuds like they used to?


----------



## TripleG

The crowd got so bored, they don't even want to chant random shit anymore. 

Up, Del Rio looked at the Mania sign. Take another shot!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ADR vs Orton vs Batista in a triple threat Mania match, winner gets a year supply of no doz to avoid putting the crowd to sleep.


----------



## PGSucks

Kofi with THREE straight WOAT matches :lmao


----------



## Fatcat

Love how they had the big spot and they immediately cut to Lawler showboating to the crowd.


----------



## Ungratefulness

Great signs in the crowd. Feels like Wrestlemania is closing in, can't wait for Taker.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sickofcena

It's not the Performers it's the fact this match is pointless what reason does anyone have to care for them?


----------



## hbgoo1975

Fatcat said:


> Love how they had the big spot and they immediately cut to Lawler showboating to the crowd.


I bet you the crowd is as racist as WWE Management.


----------



## TrueUnderdog

The ref looks like he could take on both these guys


----------



## El Barto

Who thought giving ADR/Kofi a ton of time was a good idea?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

If Del Rio had any pride, he'd leave the ring and go back to selling coke in ABQ.


----------



## Londrick

Where is Punk?


----------



## ColtofPersonality

wtf was Del Rio even doing there?


----------



## Tony

I missed the Dolph/Miz match. Was it any good?

Plus, any other events I missed?


----------



## Tardbasher12

Stop the false finishes.


----------



## Ham and Egger

How many times have Kofi jobbed to Del Rio over the years?


----------



## Bushmaster

Kofi will forever be over even with all the shit that they give him. Hope he is getting a good paycheck.


----------



## joeycalz

Kofi? He's over. Del Rio? He's not.


----------



## Waffelz

I prefer ADR over Kofi any day of the week.


----------



## RyanPelley

Do you guys remember in late 1998 when Kane and Taker basically hijacked the show and repeatedly came out to beat the shit out of everyone?

Wouldn't that be nice right about now....


----------



## Omega_VIK

fpalm I can't believe this is still going on?


----------



## Bookockey

Damn, I went to sleep and Raw is still on? What the hell.


----------



## Honey Bucket

T-H-R-E-E H-O-U-R-S


----------



## Headliner

I'm more interested in the blacks that are in the front row.


----------



## Chrome

This match is starting to drag.


----------



## LilOlMe

Punkholic said:


> :selfie just :buried the match. :lmao :lmao :lmao





SoupBro said:


> Del Rio is fucking awesome :lmao i'll never understand why many blindly hate him. Telling JBL to sit his ass down, no way that was part of the program he just improvised.


Yeah, remember all the anger and righteousness over the "selfie" pics? Yet, this is ok for JBL to do, apparently?




TJC93 said:


> Great crowds these days are crowds that chant for things not even in the match, okay


Incredible how much has changed in wrestling.

You think these wrestlers like being put in midcard, nothing, matches?


----------



## Natecore

Nice second half to the match.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Headliner said:


> ADR was legit hot for that shit. I bet he's going to go on some Spanish tirade backstage where nobody understands what he's saying.


Del Rio will probably kick El Torito across the room. :lmao


----------



## Amber B

A victory over Kofi goes a long way :lmao

Good match, though.


----------



## v1mattitude

wtf is Del Rio pointing at the Mania sign?


----------



## Londrick

ADR trying to get those spanish Bryan chants going.


----------



## Cyon

ADR just can't help but be fixated to that WM30 sign :lol


----------



## KingLobos

RyanPelley said:


> Do you guys remember in late 1998 when Kane and Taker basically hijacked the show and repeatedly came out to beat the shit out of everyone?
> 
> Wouldn't that be nice right about now....


That was badass

Kane was badass back then.


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Was that a Rob Van Dam chant?


----------



## PGSucks

If I were paying any attention to this match, I'm sure it wouldn't actually be too bad.


----------



## Legion3

This match ain't that bad


----------



## kregnaz

ADR, patchetic as fuck :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 10m
This girl in the crowd reminds me of a long lost love. The love was dance... #RAW 

(I don't know how to quote stuff from twitter so just copy and pasted sorry)

Summer Rae may try to murder him at some point


----------



## hazuki

Kofi... is over?


----------



## Emotion Blur

Two ADR pointing to the sign spots? Must be my birthday.


----------



## Buckley

ADR is having this much trouble putting away Kofi :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Headliner said:


> I'm more interested in the blacks that are in the front row.


My man in the Steelers beanie is the highlight of the show :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

Ok Kofi 1.The Watermelon attire now the Grape drink attire, if you come out next week looking like a bucket of KFC I will be a fan.


----------



## ACSplyt

Carlito is not happy with ADR using the Back Stabber.


----------



## Punkholic

It took the crowd like ten minutes to realize Kofi was part of the match.


----------



## Amber B

Got damn.


----------



## wwffans123

god so boring


----------



## PunkShoot

Good match


----------



## Redzero

This match still going?


----------



## autechrex

Fuck was that.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Londrick said:


> Where is Punk?


That's what I want to know


----------



## Therapy

Why the fuck is this match still on my TV?


----------



## thekingg

After the corner spot i am fuckin sure that ADR is legit pissed.


----------



## Amber B

They are killing each other.


----------



## Cyon

And that's that.


----------



## Waffelz

End it.


----------



## Callisto

So Kofi's going to remain the Marty Jannety of this generation.


----------



## Arcade

Pretty good match so far.


----------



## KingLobos

I'd rather have 2 minute Attitude Era matches then jobbers having a 30 minute snooze fest


----------



## kokepepsi

That was long


----------



## checkcola

Omega_VIK said:


> fpalm I can't believe this is still going on?


ADR, former WWE/World champ... Kofi, owns a pinfall over Orton, two of the hottest superstars in the company.. right?


----------



## Punkholic

It's over! Finally!


----------



## xdryza

hazuki said:


> Kofi... is over?


To be fair, he is wrestling Del Rio. LOL.


----------



## Busaiku

Great match!


----------



## genocide_cutter

That match went on for too damn long.


----------



## Buckley

ACSplyt said:


> Carlito is not happy with ADR using the Back Stabber.


Now that, is not cool.


----------



## Taroostyles

That was actually a really good tv match


----------



## Simplyrob

no one cares about alberto del blando


----------



## Dopeeey

Match was decent. Good job to Del Rio and Kofi


----------



## Eduard Khil

Pins the champion on RAW recently, clean, then loses convincingly to Del Rio :lol


----------



## Lok

Kicked his head off!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Of course Del Rio wins.


----------



## TJC93

Was a good match


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

ADR is the worst.


----------



## Bushmaster

LilOlMe said:


> Yeah, remember all the anger and righteousness over the "selfie" pics? Yet, this is ok for JBL to do, apparently?


I guess because the match involves Del Rio and Kofi it makes it alright. 2 guys many on here despise despite both being very good in the ring. 


The match def picked up and enjoyed it. :clap


----------



## PunkShoot

It was a good match, who cares if they are boring


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Everyone should stop complaining and enjoy the show..stop watching if you dont like it


----------



## SP103

Thank god. I thought the sun was going to Supernova prior to the end of this shitastrophe.


----------



## LKRocks

Stop with these unimportant matches. They really should book more midcard feuds


----------



## Headliner

DashingRKO said:


> My man in the Steelers beanie is the highlight of the show :lol


Yes. I'm wondering if the black girl on the right is an actual fan or if they forced her. The dude in the red hat on the left looks like he's only interested in anything hip hopish and black on the show. Which would mean the Usos music, and Primetime Players.


----------



## Cyon

Is ADR really that happy that it took him that long to take care of Kofi? :lmao


----------



## Londrick

Hope Shield don't win. Just don't care to see the three taking up spots at EC.


----------



## RyanPelley

The hottest game in the world. LOL.


----------



## Freeloader

lol Del Rio still sitting on his ass. He looks hurt. Haha

:jordan3


----------



## Emotion Blur

Can I get a smilie of that ADR pain/smiling face?


----------



## y2j4lyf

Just get to the HOF already


----------



## Bookockey

So Orton has not beaten Kofi but ADR does.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Oh ADR such a great wrestler... that lacks so much charisma...


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

That was a great match. Don't care what people say, Del Rio and Kofi are both entertaining. Really enjoyed that match.


----------



## Amber B

VIRGIL :lmao
Yaaaaas


----------



## Punkholic

Surprised these two got so much time. One would expect that match to get less than five minutes.


----------



## Deptford

omg fucking Virgil


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Virgil? :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Callisto said:


> So Kofi's going to remain the Marty Jannety of this generation.


He's actually well ahead of Jannetty at this point. Which really doesn't say much at all for ol' Marty.


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Virgil. Who the fuck wants to play as Virgil?


----------



## Bad For Business

Virgil!!??


----------



## RAW360

Yes, I'm sure WWE 2K14 is still the hottest video game in the world right now.


----------



## richyque

WWE 14 looks like trash.


----------



## LigerJ81

Hey atleast you didn't have to pay for Virgil

just saying :draper2


----------



## Xist2inspire

It's too bad ADR has problems connecting with the crowd, because he's damn good in the ring.

Poor, poor, Kofi though.


----------



## kokepepsi

Did I miss the hall of fame inductee?


----------



## H

Wait, so Brock's actually wrestling tonight either way? :mark:


----------



## thekingg

I see FIFA 14's model and tex quality... and after that i see WWE 2K14's quality and i'm like "I PREFER FOOTBALL"


----------



## hbgoo1975

I honestly can't wait for the Sports Courier show and Bruce Blitz's live Google hangout!


----------



## Eduard Khil

Virgil :lol
That Bruno character looks awful. I have seen better custom creations on older WWE games


----------



## PGSucks

Wrestling Superstar Virgil :mark:


----------



## Londrick

Virgil :mark:


----------



## Moto

Who was clamoring to play as Virgil? LMAO.


----------



## Stone Hot

I doubt Brock faces anyone on raw. He is a special attraction doesnt wrestle on free tv


----------



## World's Best

Markingoutsince90 said:


> Everyone should stop complaining and enjoy the show..stop watching if you dont like it


People don't have the right to voice their complaints? :kobe


----------



## LightyKD

They should just call this episode "Tag Team RAW" and have teddy long as guest host.


----------



## vanboxmeer

False advertising a Brock match for ratings.


----------



## Joel

Where the hell is the HoF announcement? It was suppose to be before that last match.


----------



## morris3333

Del Rio is be buid up to lost Batista at chamber ppv


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Holy shit, brock is actually wrestling tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Virgil. Who the fuck wants to play as Virgil?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Rofl who does Brock face? As if they aren't just going to put both of them in the Chamber. Don't fucking tease with Lesnar on Raw only to pull back. Not cool.


----------



## Punkholic

Virgil?! :lmao


----------



## Cyon

LigerJ81 said:


> Hey atleast you didn't have to pay for Vergil
> 
> just saying :draper2


Indeed.

Who the hell is going to actually pay money to play VIRGIL? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Redzero

WHERE IS PUNK


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Daniel Bryan is popular, so of course they shoehorn Cena into whatever he's doing.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Showing Dusty Rhodes...then they show Virgil shortly after.

Maybe a rib backstage?


----------



## TJC93

Arrogant Mog said:


> Holy shit, brock is actually wrestling tonight?


He's gonna come out, challenge them both and then...................Gong.


----------



## Markingoutsince90

World's Best said:


> People don't have the right to voice their complaints? :kobe


Yeah, but every little thing? Anyway decent raw


----------



## checkcola

vanboxmeer said:


> False advertising a Brock match for ratings.


At best... someone gets beat down, maybe fucking Big Show again


----------



## Londrick

kokepepsi said:


> Did I miss the hall of fame inductee?


Yeah. Alex Wright is the second HoFer for 2014


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> VIRGIL :lmao
> Yaaaaas


----------



## El_Absoluto

Moto said:


> Who was clamoring to play as Virgil? LMAO.


Poor guy, probably sold the rights to his image for $100 in mac n cheese coupons.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

World's Best said:


> People don't have the right to voice their complaints? :kobe


It gets annoying week after week. Wrestling fans are spoiled.


----------



## Buckley

I wonder if Virgil will add "Playable character in WWE 2k14!" to his banner at local conventions. Maybe that will get him 1 or 2 fans.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nice match, in all honesty. Very interesting that Kofi's received three matches in a row with two guys who are former world champions and has actually looked strong in victory or defeat. Perhaps Kingston escaping mid-card hell and getting a renewed push towards the upper mid-card is actually possible?


----------



## NitroMark

had to google who virgil was lmao


----------



## Waffelz

Why wouldn't a Lesnar match be main event?


----------



## SP103

If you play as Virgil in the career mode of WWE 2K14 you only wrestle three matches then the rest of the game you sell T-shirts in a subway station.


----------



## KingLobos

Yukes is the worst company in the video game industry today. How they have still had jobs the past 14 years boggles the mind.

They haven't made a good game since the PS1 days.


----------



## SPCDRI

Good thing they gave that ADR/Kofi match like 15 minutes. Good thing that ran longer than a typical PPV match, huh? 

ADR, such a flop. Kofi, such a slacking underachiever burial-booked Mid Card for Life Act irrelevancy.

I'd rather see ADR chomp on another one of his chew toys, Zack Ryder. At least that would be over in about 200 seconds.

Now is the time when people say that because a bunch of technically impressive and athletic moves happened, the match was "pretty good"
and "a lot better than what we got in the Attitude Era." Uh no. Both of those match styles suck. Two crowd killer jobbers getting 15 minutes
to screw around and flippity do in the ring is not "nice action" and a "pretty good match." It sucks.


----------



## v1mattitude

Do those extra characters actually improve that shit game.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Can the damn WWE shell out a little more money to Brock to have more appearances, it would vastly improve their product.


----------



## FITZ

I was actually pretty impressed with that match because the crowd didn't care at first and by the end they got them invested in the outcome. That isn't easy to do (see the title match last night).


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Rikishi is being inducted into the HOF


----------



## Cyon

checkcola said:


> At best... someone gets beat down, maybe fucking Big Show again


----------



## ABrown

LEL @ them showing Virgil. They prob threw him in the pack because no one was downloading him FOR FREE :ti


----------



## Shadowcran

Hottest game in the world? Are that many people setting fire to their copies?


----------



## WhyMe123

Brock gonna win the title tonight!!!


----------



## Londrick

A bunch of nfl players getting bullied :ti


----------



## Punkholic

I'm 200% sure Brock is not wrestling tonight.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I'll be shocked if Brock wrestles tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

birthday_massacre said:


>


Some day it's going to say Zack Ryder Wrestling Superstar.


----------



## xdryza

Cyon said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Who the hell is going to actually pay money to play VIRGIL? :lmao :lmao


Virgil is actually free when you get the DLC. Makes it that much funnier.


----------



## Hawkke

TJC93 said:


> Great crowds these days are crowds that chant for things not even in the match, okay


I got bad news for ya!, its going to happen more and more because these matches keep getting more and more boring and/or predictable and/or irrelevant.

Will the WWE learn from this, well no they won't! We will just keep getting the same crap. Don't blame the crowd for shit writing and piss ass poor booking.

#BNH


----------



## antdvda

Probably said already but Wyatt's will cost Cena/Bryan/Sheamus tonight huh??


----------



## Hammertron

finally a tag match


----------



## connormurphy13

Cyon said:


>


----------



## chineman33

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What a piss poor reaction for Lesnar. Fucking hell.





SoupBro said:


> I guess because the match involves Del Rio and Kofi it makes it alright. 2 guys many on here despise despite both being very good in the ring.
> 
> 
> The match def picked up and enjoyed it. :clap


QFT. This was a very good TV match. IWC are just hating cause they don't fuck with A DR or Kofi. Although the crowd and the idiot commentators took a bit away from it.


----------



## Freeloader

Which version of Virgil is in the game?


----------



## hardyorton

Pacmanboi said:


> Can the damn WWE shell out a little more money to Brock to have more appearances, it would vastly improve their product.


Then have him fight actual talent guys rather hacks like Batista.


----------



## Buckley

Brock Lesnar doesn't fight for free, people.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

WWE Tag Team Championsoftheworldship


----------



## Y2-Jerk

dat silence


----------



## HHHGame78

Goldust got no gloves :lol


----------



## vanboxmeer




----------



## Punkholic

RAW IS REMATCH!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

inb4 my client does not fight for free.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Time for the NAO to retain dem belts.

OH MY GOD, WHERE THE HELL ARE GOLDUST'S GLOVES?!? D:


----------



## joeycalz

Is Lesnar is ACTUALLY wrestling tonight, the chances Taker shows up just went up 5%. There's no way anybody wins that match.


----------



## KingLobos

Finally the NAO.

Once this match is over I'm out of this horrible show.


----------



## Saint Dick

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice match, in all honesty. Very interesting that Kofi's received three matches in a row with two guys who are former world champions and has actually looked strong in victory or defeat. Perhaps Kingston escaping mid-card hell and getting a renewed push towards the upper mid-card is actually possible?


God I hope not.


----------



## Therapy

*Yawn*...


----------



## birthday_massacre

DashingRKO said:


> Some day it's going to say Zack Ryder Wrestling Superstar.


But it will be a picture of him at his computer sitting in an empty chat room/message board


----------



## Waffelz

Cody and Goldust to start feuding tonight?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Brock wrestling on Raw? Nah.

They might announce a match at EC though. :brock


----------



## Lok

NAO Champs :lol


----------



## Xist2inspire

Best part about the Rhodes Bros. breaking up? I don't have to hear that cheap-ass mixed theme again. Sheesh.


----------



## High_King

Hope Cody and Goldust take the titles back


----------



## Headliner

Road Dogg live version music > Recorded shit.


----------



## World's Best

Old Age Outlaws can fuck right off. Why are they even around again? Talk about product stagnation. We don't need them back. Just like we don't to rely on Rock or Hogan or SCSA to move forward the product. Plenty of up and comers and we get shit like this.


----------



## H

Outlaws :mark:

WELCOME TO THE DOG HOUSE :mark:


----------



## SP103

Old Gassed Fartlords.


----------



## Londrick

NAO being tag champs in 2014 :mark:


----------



## Arcade

Punkholic said:


> RAW IS REMATCH!


Rematch clause.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

I seen the preshow match yesterday and it was awesome. Expecting this to be good hopefully!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Welcome...to the DOGGHOUSE!!!


----------



## Punkholic

Would be great if Lesnar comes out to cut a promo saying he's not wrestling tonight and Taker appears. I'd :mark:.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Londrick said:


> A bunch of nfl players getting bullied :ti


No kidding they do the bullying


----------



## Cyon

:lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Man I fucking pray to god that the NAO bring back the old titles, PLEASE get rid of the penny belts!

Nice to see Billy Gunn putting more effort into his attire


----------



## Nuski

Goldust lost his gloves :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

God, those tag titles are hideous.


----------



## ABrown

the outlaws with titles just look right


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Aw, cmon WWE, give them at least ONE bitch.


----------



## WWE

Selena Gómez :ti


----------



## morris3333

that match better get 15 to 20 min.


----------



## Leather Rebel

LOL. In the spanish table, Carlos Cabrera just say: "If the NAO tell you that they're champions not because of HHH, IT'S A LIE!"


----------



## scias423

When are these two going back into the time machine and heading back to 98?


----------



## That Red

LOL Selena Gomez


----------



## hbgoo1975

We're not in the 90's or 2009 anymore Vince!


----------



## KingLobos

LMFAO Road Dogg


----------



## Ungratefulness

In the immortal words of Selena Gomez lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92

They are supposed to be heels right? This entrance they do is more suited for faces.


----------



## Waffelz

Why are they acting like faces? ffs


----------



## Punkholic

Road Dogg listens to Selena Gomez? :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

Waffelz said:


> Cody and Goldust to start feuding tonight?


Some people said they "started feuding" last night. :lol


----------



## Freeloader

"you know i can't say that anymore"

:lol


----------



## Buckley

Damn, that brotha in the beanie getting into it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Guwop said:


> Goldust lost his gloves :lol


Cody hid his gloves and that's how the Rhodes brother feud will start.


----------



## ABAS

This black guy in the front row is the ultimate bandwagon fan, Heat jersey and Steelers hat. LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre

World's Best said:


> Old Age Outlaws can fuck right off. Why are they even around again? Talk about product stagnation. We don't need them back. Just like we don't to rely on Rock or Hogan or SCSA to move forward the product. Plenty of up and comers and we get shit like this.


HHH has to hire his friends and push them


----------



## Therapy

Now that there intro is over time to have a flat boring match as usual.. Listen to that crowd not give a fuck after the intro.. One trick ponys


----------



## Cyon

That Miami heat guy man.....:lol


----------



## checkcola

Waffelz said:


> Why are they acting like faces? ffs


Cody is the least over babyface in this match


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

The front row black guy in the red jersey is being so extra :lmao


----------



## Calzum

Oh look its road kill and billy done


----------



## Rick Sanchez

ShowStopper said:


> God, those tag titles are hideous.


Those plates look like the ones at the Chinese restaurant down the road from my house. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Roadie referencing Selena Gomez? :jay

I can live with it due to DAT ENTRANCE MEDLEY. :moyes1


----------



## TJC93

Billy Gunn not getting to say his line isn't funny anymore JBL.


----------



## Headliner

NAO turning on Punk yet their still faces? I don't get it.


----------



## autechrex

KingLobos said:


> Finally the NAO.
> 
> Once this match is over I'm out of this horrible show.


The attitude era is done brah, and has been for a while. Why do you even stick around? Do you like anything about the product today?


----------



## krai999

OMG HE SAID STING!!


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao these 2 old guys are the best at what they do. Man do i miss Rollins and Reigns as tag champs.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

JBL making age jokes about a guy three years older than him.


----------



## Callisto

abrown0718 said:


> the outlaws with titles just look right


Would look even better on Rybaxel.


Just putting that out there. :draper2


----------



## Eulonzo

Punkholic said:


> Road Dogg listens to Selena Gomez? :lmao


Yeah, that reference was brutal.


----------



## Nolo King

This is lame.

Road Dogg and Billy Gunn need to be consistent about being heels. 

Its too confusing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Road Dogg with that SHOOT!


----------



## Eduard Khil

inb4 "best shape of his career" line


----------



## LKRocks

Heels that are faces during their entrance


----------



## Snapdragon

Sidewinder400 said:


> This black guy in the front row is the ultimate bandwagon fan, Heat jersey and Steelers hat. LOL


:clap


----------



## Cyon

Tag team champions not wanting to defend their titles :lol


----------



## SP103

CM Punk to cost the Outlaws the title.


----------



## cindel25

Why did they put the tags on these guys again?


----------



## Punkholic

Where the hell did Goldust's gloves go? :lmao


----------



## Londrick

NAO > better than any other tag team going today accept Real Americans.


----------



## Bad For Business




----------



## cavs25

KaineSpawnX said:


> JBL making age jokes about a guy three years older than him.


Well JBL isn't wrestling anymore...


----------



## Deptford

where's kevin nash...


----------



## Taroostyles

The tag scene in wwe is surreal. The worst looking title belts of all time held by a team that peaked 15 years ago. My mind really can't fathom it.


----------



## Buckley

Callisto said:


> Would look even better on Rybaxel.
> 
> 
> Just putting that out there. :draper2


Well you better put it back in there.


----------



## Xist2inspire

I'm suddenly getting a bad feeling that NAO may be sticking around a bit longer than I thought if they keep getting those cheers.


----------



## Waffelz

YOU'RE FUCKING HEELS


----------



## La Parka

Virgil is pretty fun to play with, I must say! He may not have been a main eventer but he still got the opportunity to wrestle for a living, a lucky man.


----------



## CamillePunk

New Age Outlaws are the most entertaining tag team in WWE so haters can pls go


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

VINTAGE ringside shenanigans by the Outlaws. :clap


----------



## Honey Bucket

NAO always did that shtick regardless of whether they were faces or heels.


----------



## checkcola

Thank you Cole for burying King's commentary


----------



## birthday_massacre

the old aged outlaws are so out of shape they don't even take off their shirts


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I thought the Kickoff match last night sucked. If NAO were gonna win, they should have done it on the actual show or Raw in a much better match.


----------



## magictrevor

One of the Rhodes to accidentally hit the other to cost them the match. Split up must be coming soon!


----------



## TripleG

Well, Archer is on. See you guys at 10:30.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Man... commentary is a mess....


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Didn't the NAO turn on Punk and turn heel? Inconsistent booking and the WWE acts like we all have short term memory.


----------



## Punkholic

Maybe Punk will come out and cost NAO the titles? Would make sense, honestly.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Remember there are no such thing as heels and faces.


----------



## World's Best

Londrick said:


> NAO > better than any other tag team going today accept Real Americans.


smh. For starters, Roadie has always been pretty shit in the ring.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LOL, King getting owned


----------



## KuritaDavion

Lawler talking out his ass again.


----------



## Snapdragon

Punkholic said:


> Where the hell did Goldust's gloves go? :lmao


He looks so weird without them now


----------



## Therapy

I'm shocked this is a boring as shit lazy match... Vintage NAO


----------



## genocide_cutter

I hope the new age outlaws title run is short


----------



## hbgoo1975

The haters can suck it........


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Wow, this shit sucks. Then again, 3 of the 4 involved are over 45. BUILDIN DAT FUTURE.


----------



## Headliner

If Cody turns on Goldie then he's going to be in mid-card hell.


birthday_massacre said:


> the old aged outlaws are so out of shape they don't even take off their shirts


Billy's in good shape. Road Dogg always wrestled with a shirt on.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Headliner said:


> NAO turning on Punk yet their still faces? I don't get it.


they always acted like faces even when they were heel (and against Rock and Austin) , that's their style


----------



## Freeloader

NAO are faces now. Heels next week, and TBD after that.


----------



## hardyorton

Punkholic said:


> Maybe Punk will come out and cost NAO the titles? Would make sense, honestly.


It would but this is the WWE.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Xist2inspire said:


> I'm suddenly getting a bad feeling that NAO may be sticking around a bit longer than I thought if they keep getting those cheers.


Cheers? I heard 99% awkward silence and 1% the crowd just going along with NAO's usual shtick.


----------



## Moto

This RAW is dragging.


----------



## Cyon

Goldust looks like an imposter of himself without gloves.


----------



## checkcola

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Remember there are no such thing as heels and faces.


I was toying around with the idea that Daniel Bryan is the only babyface left in wrestling and everyone else are heels


----------



## dan the marino

cindel25 said:


> Why did they put the tags on these guys again?


Because it's what's best for business. :hhh2


----------



## Honey Bucket

You know if WWE gave their current day tag teams the same sort of microphone shtick that the NAO have, then maybe they won't look so goddamn milquetoast.


----------



## Londrick

This is leading to NAO vs Outsiders @ WM. #dealwithit


----------



## ABrown

Callisto said:


> Would look even better on Rybaxel.
> 
> 
> Just putting that out there. :draper2


:ann2 you always keep the laughs coming TJF


----------



## KaineSpawnX

cavs25 said:


> Well JBL isn't wrestling anymore...


_Royal Rumble 2014_. Never forget.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Not one mention of CM Punk tonight, which is strange. 

also thanked his fans for all there support earlier on twitter which is out of character too.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Did Cody Rhodes just steal Ted DiBiase Jr's move? Haha. That guy steals moves from everyone he ever teams with.


----------



## TheLoneShark

World's Best said:


> Old Age Outlaws can fuck right off. Why are they even around again? Talk about product stagnation. We don't need them back. Just like we don't to rely on Rock or Hogan or SCSA to move forward the product. Plenty of up and comers and we get shit like this.


Trouble is, most of the up and comers are either flicking awful or green as gooseshit. Which is why they're being outperformed by Goldust and the Outlaws every single night. Half of the main roster today wouldn't have got into OVW 15 years ago.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Commentary is an absolute disaster. Worst it's ever been. These three guys can go to hell.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Didn't the NAO turn on Punk and turn heel? Inconsistent booking and the WWE acts like we all have short term memory.


WWE HATES LOGIC


----------



## TJC93

So does Cody turn on Goldust or the other way round? Cody seems to have the most attention so far


----------



## SPCDRI

Wait, didn't the New Age Outlaws do a heel turn against CM Punk a week ago? Now they act like faces?

"Cool Heels. Re-starting DX again, baby. Break it down!"

:HH


----------



## Tardbasher12

Boring, can't expect anything out of the Old Age Outlaws.


----------



## Cyon

Damn Cody :lol


----------



## Punkholic

:lawler just got owned. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

"Get your OLD ASS in the ring"

Fucking loving Cody right now! :lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975

If Cody or Goldy make a mistake on each other and the Outlaws win, you can vbet that the brotherhood will break up.


----------



## Bushmaster

Just caught what i missed, what an awful "i don't care" promo by Batista. Really hoping he doesn't do much acting in GOTG because i'm really looking forward to that movie.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

MAH BOI CODY!!! "GET YOUR OLD ASS IN THE RING!" :mark:


----------



## autechrex

I wonder if golddust took offense to Cody calling them "old ass".


----------



## Headliner

LOL at Cody "Get your ass in the ring". He so didn't look intimating saying that.:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Cody disrespecting his elders


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

The NAO always did this in every match regardless whether they where heels or faces. So it makes sense they will do it again. I love it. Haters are gonna hate. I am glad they are back and their purpose is to put over the Usos. Thats the point


----------



## LightyKD

In the immortal words of Cody: "Get your old ass in the ring!"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Good to see the Outlaws re-using their chickenshit heel shenanigans. Hopefully when they retain, they can have a getaway driver like they did to the LOD.


----------



## High_King

So many pin attempts in this match


----------



## HHHGame78

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Did Cody Rhodes just steal Ted DiBiase Jr's move? Haha. That guy steals moves from everyone he ever teams with.


yup! Bob Holly, Goldust and Ted.


----------



## Headliner

Rocky Mark said:


> they always acted like faces even when they were heel (and against Rock and Austin) , that's their style


Yeah I was going to bring that up. When DX reunited as heels they were still getting good face pops. The only time they got booed was when they doing DX stuff with Triple H & X-Pac.


----------



## TakerFreak

WOW Raw at 3 hours is long... feels like a chore.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Deptford said:


> where's kevin nash...


Hopefully on his couch not being the subject of Punk's other sister's text messages


----------



## Ham and Egger

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Did Cody Rhodes just steal Ted DiBiase Jr's move? Haha. That guy steals moves from everyone he ever teams with.


That's why Cody is the best in the ring!


----------



## libertyu9

Xist2inspire said:


> It's too bad ADR has problems connecting with the crowd, because he's damn good in the ring.


I agree, he has a great lucha background and he's so much better technically then most luchadores, but psychologically he makes no sense. The majority of his attacks target the back, not the head or face and he uses more attacks on the leg than the head but his finisher is an armbar submission and his two primary pin finishers are an enziguiri and a superkick to a kneeling opponent.

Dat WWE logic


----------



## theatb

I know the inevitable Rhodes Brothers feud is upon us, but I wish they could get the titles again. I love their matches together.


----------



## H

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> You know if WWE gave their current day tag teams the same sort of microphone shtick that the NAO have, then maybe they won't look so goddamn milquetoast.


Name me two people in a legit tag team that can talk like Road Dogg.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

DashingRKO said:


> MAH BOI CODY!!! "GET YOUR OLD ASS IN THE RING!" :mark:


He'll need more than that to get over


----------



## Hotdiggity11

birthday_massacre said:


> the old aged outlaws are so out of shape they don't even take off their shirts




Road Dogg never did so he's excused.


----------



## Guar

They need to get the belts on the Uso's fairly soon


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Can they just turn on eachother and end this? Holy fuck this is dull...


----------



## Punkholic

"Get your old ass in the ring!" :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF

Why am I getting sleepy now when we had Rybaxel earlier???


----------



## Therapy

NAO pacing is shit.. Slow as fuck safe workrate..


----------



## KuritaDavion

And now the commentators are utterly intolerable.


----------



## Lok

:lol JBL in the Rumble


----------



## Waffelz

Wonder what Punker is doing tonight.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

John Cena can just walk in an and get a match?


----------



## Bushmaster

TheLoneShark said:


> Trouble is, most of the up and comers are either flicking awful or green as gooseshit. Which is why they're being outperformed by Goldust and the Outlaws every single night. Half of the main roster today wouldn't have got into OVW 15 years ago.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The roster is pretty good imo. Of course it's gonna look awful when WWE pushes someone then immediately buries them. Ziggler, Kofi, Ryder, happened with Sheamus with his KotR, happened with Barrett and a few others. If they pushed someone consistently then the roster would look so much better.


----------



## CamillePunk

:lmao @ these people who clearly never watched the Attitude Era complaining about the New Age Outlaws acting "like faces" when they're heels. Please get a clue and stop posting k thx


----------



## Eulonzo

Punkholic said:


> "Get your old ass in the ring!" :lmao


Tell 'em, Cody. :mark:


----------



## checkcola

theatb said:


> I know the inevitable Rhodes Brothers feud is upon us, but I wish they could get the titles again. I love their matches together.


Rhodes feud is not going to get Cody over


----------



## Choke2Death

lol @ JBL's "Wah wah wah" shtick. Always funny when he says it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"Jiminy Christmas!"

lolroadie :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12

Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 2m
What in the Wide Wide World of Sports happened to the World Tag Team belts???


----------



## Buckley

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Name me two people in a legit tag team that can talk like Road Dogg.


Titus O'Neil is a good talker.


----------



## SP103

Pull him out of the corner now Goldust. 

Oh-Goldie likes the corners-and crevices..


----------



## Punkholic

Surprised we haven't seen Punk nor Kane yet. Wonder what they'll be doing.


----------



## Saint Dick

WWE commentary is at an all time low.


----------



## LKRocks

"This pace king. who's it gonna benefit?"

DEM WWE 2K14 REFERENCES


----------



## *Eternity*

Billy Gunn and dat forehead. I bet you that somewhere above Clevland, a Boeing 757 is wondering why the Cleveland Hopkins Airport's runway is in a WWE ring going by the name Badass Billy Gunn.


----------



## Masked4Kane

Punkholic said:


> Surprised we haven't seen Punk nor Kane yet. Wonder what they'll be doing.


yeah.


----------



## LigerJ81

KuritaDavion said:


> And now the commentators are utterly intolerable.


Could be worse, they could be taking pictures of themselves again


----------



## bjnelson19705

Are you guys loving the match.

We have one more. HOLLA!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

A lot of people from the AE acted like heels. Austin, Rock, DX, etc.

When NAO went face in '98, they didn't change at all. So if you missed the heel turn, you wouldn't hardly know they were supposed to be heel right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Headliner said:


> If Cody turns on Goldie then he's going to be in mid-card hell.
> Billy's in good shape. Road Dogg always wrestled with a shirt on.


I was being sarcastic


----------



## H

Buckley said:


> Titus O'Neil is a good talker.


That's one.


----------



## autechrex

birthday_massacre said:


> the old aged outlaws are so out of shape they don't even take off their shirts


Road Dogg always wore a shirt.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Can't wait for this show to be over.


----------



## hazuki

Dude this match feels like 2 hours long


----------



## GCA-FF

Punkholic said:


> Surprised we haven't seen Punk nor Kane yet. Wonder what they'll be doing.


Hugging it out?


----------



## Cyon

LigerJ81 said:


> Could be worse, they could be taking pictures of themselves again


:selfie


----------



## Deptford

I wonder if all these loud calls are part of kayfabe or their actual calls...


----------



## Eliminate

This match is awful.


----------



## Masked4Kane

Dem Daniel Bryan chants!


----------



## Emotion Blur

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> That's one.


Heath Slater?


----------



## KingLobos

NAO acting like faces?

What the hell are you watching. They are running away from the Rhodes brothers and rolling outside of the ring. Seriously how long have some of you watched wrestling.


----------



## Buckley

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> That's one.


C-Curtis Ax-xel?


----------



## LightyKD

Saint Dick said:


> WWE commentary is at an all time low.


I REALLY hope Renee takes her rightful place at the SmackDown desk soon.... moving on!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Jinder cut the promo of his lifetime when he went off on Eva Marie on Total Divas!
PUSH 3MB DAMN IT


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Tardbasher12 said:


> Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 2m
> What in the Wide Wide World of Sports happened to the World Tag Team belts???


:lol


----------



## Natecore

I'm watching Hawks v Thunder. Great game.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

hbgoo1975 said:


> Can't wait for this show to be over.


Then stop watching?? Nobody is forcing you to watch..


----------



## SpeedStick

SoupBro said:


> The roster is pretty good imo. Of course it's gonna look awful when WWE pushes someone then immediately buries them. Ziggler, Kofi, Ryder, happened with Sheamus with his KotR, happened with Barrett and a few others. If they pushed someone consistently then the roster would look so much better.


this is correct ,that why you need a local jobber format for the undercard to have this guys win more and look strong on tv


----------



## Honey Bucket

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Name me two people in a legit tag team that can talk like Road Dogg.


Well, we'll never know unless we give some of the guys a stab at it. :draper2


----------



## High_King

The problem with the tag team division is that there aren't really any beliveable tag teams they are just shoved together then after their reign finishes they split the tag teams up


----------



## checkcola

Tardbasher12 said:


> Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 2m
> What in the Wide Wide World of Sports happened to the World Tag Team belts???


You take a penny and you blow it up


----------



## Punkholic

I think we get more commercial time than showtime nowadays. It's incredible how many commercials this show has.


----------



## dan the marino

Chrisley Knows Best? What the hell is that crap?


----------



## hbgoo1975

THE_sXeBeast said:


> Then stop watching?? Nobody is forcing you to watch..


I'm not watching dammit!


----------



## KingLobos

Road Dogg busted open?


----------



## genocide_cutter

From wwe creative

_The New Age Outlaws are attempting to successfully retain their tag team titles. In 2014. No, you're not watching Impact._


----------



## El_Absoluto

This is the best version of Goldust I can recall... great shape.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Somewhere Petey Williams is throwing something at the tv that someone with talent can do the Destroyer.


----------



## CamillePunk

Road Dogg is bleeding the Attitude Era is back :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

Tardbasher12 said:


> Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 2m
> What in the Wide Wide World of Sports happened to the World Tag Team belts???


Can't argue with that. Fucking belt looks like a penny.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Haha it's funny, minus Cody Rhodes this is an Attitude Era tag match. And Road Dogg draws blood!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Lmao 'Suck it' :cody

He looked like a lil kid


----------



## World's Best

Cody going ham! :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Did anyone see that "Cena still owns rock" sign? :cussin:


----------



## Therapy

Oh FFS


----------



## y2j4lyf

BRAAAAAACK LESNAAAAAR


----------



## TJC93

Love it


----------



## LigerJ81

Brock wants the Tag Titles now?


----------



## DeadmanInc316

LESNAR! :mark:


----------



## Banez

Bork strikes again!


----------



## Lok

BROCK! Killing em' ALL!


----------



## Cyon

:lelbrock

The hell :lol


----------



## -XERO-

*Brutality!*


----------



## Headliner

Yes. Thank god. Bork should of did this in the Kofi match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

MAH BOI CODY GOT THE F-5!!!! 

:bosh6


----------



## Masked4Kane

bork laser again... this is stupid.


----------



## KingLobos

The beast incarnate


----------



## Nolo King

Way to bury the canadian destroyer!


----------



## Tony

LESNAR :mark:


----------



## Fissiks

lol nope WWE Batista is still a heel


----------



## Daiko

LESNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

AWWWWW SHITTT!!! Lesnar is raising hell...Didnt someone mention earlier that someone should come down and raise hell?


----------



## Srdjan99

I think the crowd is still asleep from the last match.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Interesting


----------



## finalnight

Wow Lesnar working overtime!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## brandiexoxo

I get home and Brock is on my tv!!!! :3 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt

Cue for Taker.


----------



## The Matt Reptar

WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF SENSE DOES THIS MAKE?


----------



## Villalltheway

Cleveland sucks crowd they are so boring, also i dont know why half the people on here are watching Raw all you do is complain about every match. Daniel Bryan cannot be wrestling the hole show


----------



## Marcos 25063

SCREAM!!!! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

Lesnar! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## theatb

FUCK YOU BROCK. FUCK YOU. THIS IS BULLSHIT. This is so irrelevant.


----------



## Mike`

Cody is so good.

BORK!!


----------



## why

billy gunn is fucking 50


----------



## El Barto

BORK killing bitches dead. :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Remember when Lesnar killed the NAO? You'd think they'd want revenge and attack him. Brock wrestling on Raw isn't best for business i guess?


----------



## checkcola

I was right, beat down instead of match


----------



## Tardbasher12

NAO knows their place. They hauled ass out of that ring.


----------



## Genesis187

BROCK!!!!!


----------



## TJC93

Oh shit Taker really is coming


----------



## Emotion Blur

Brock not wrestling unannounced on Raw? Shocking.


----------



## Lok

More chair shots!


----------



## birthday_massacre

@ teasing a Brock Lesnar match on raw and attacking the wrong team when sending a message


----------



## cl_theo

I'll marry you Nikki! Oh god! Lol


----------



## LigerJ81

But if he was sending a message wouldn't he be attacking the outlaws?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Punkholic said:


> Can't argue with that. Fucking belt looks like a penny.


That's what I said earlier. I was hoping the NAO would bring the old titles belt. I see absolutely no reason not to. Good way to bring some tradition back, and I think it would help the eventual tag team that gets put over.


----------



## CamillePunk

HE'S KILLING THEM


----------



## all in all...

nice grab


----------



## Eduard Khil

Brock should be attacking the NAO, they are pals with the Authority :draper2


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Hopefully he does this for every match


----------



## Fissiks

lol they kill the brotherhood so people can cheer for Batista against Brock...this company


----------



## Therapy

Wow that was utterly pointless shit writing..


----------



## HJ23

Why destroy Rhodes and Goldust?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

where the fuck is punk


----------



## Kabraxal

This show is all over.. I don't get it.


----------



## Con27

Goodbye to the Rhodes brothers it was nice knowing you


----------



## Nolo King

Brock Lesnar versus Goldust and Cody Rhodes at Wrestlemania for the WWE title.


----------



## KingLobos

Gotta love Lesnar


----------



## Punkholic

My client does not wrestle for free! :heyman


----------



## TJC93

Wait that's it


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Oh snap lesnar :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705

I guess they didn't know. So their ass called Brock.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lesnar releasing his anger :mark:

It leads to me releasing something as well.


----------



## Legion3

BROCK


----------



## pewpewpew

Brock has to stop throwing the chair up like that :lmao


----------



## Osize10

that was dumb....oh wait Im watching raw


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Taker?


----------



## Edgehead41190

I know if there's ever a zombie apocalypse I know who to call.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

for some reason I was waiting for some one to come out and make the save and I heard Brock's theme and was like oh shit brock! .. I than realized he was already in the ring..

Brock vs. Brock! 

book it!


----------



## v1mattitude

If that's all he's gonna do wtf was he even there


----------



## Bray Wyatt

At least Brock screamed & didn't sound like he was going through puberty this time


----------



## Emotion Blur

Way to show The Authority, Brock, beat up the two guys that the Authority absolutely fucking despise.


----------



## checkcola

So, who's the babyface in this Orton/Batista/Brock clusterfuck


----------



## magictrevor

Hopefully he'll come out and do that again otherwise it's just him destroying people again for no reason.


----------



## Cyon

So Goldust and Cody get beat up for no reason :lmao


----------



## El_Absoluto

Why couldn Brock kill the NOA as well?

That way he would've looked more like a monster.


----------



## dan the marino

Lesnar really needs to stop beating the shit out of chairs with people.


----------



## World's Best

The chair was pre-cut.


----------



## Natecore

I hate watching those chair shots. Brutal.


----------



## Bad For Business

They could have done something with this interference. Like bring back Taker.


----------



## finalnight

Eduard Khil said:


> Brock should be attacking the NAO, they are pals with the Authority :draper2


You know I'm totally cool with Lesnar doing this for every match tonight. The fuckery if it would be spectacular


----------



## That Red

Raw really sucks so far.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Hey look the who gives a fuck lets try this at home ad.


----------



## legendfan97

I think Mick threw the brick to his tv.


----------



## all in all...

i wonder how these guys feel, when they stand there 'taunting' and preening for the crowd, to near silence


----------



## Osize10

the wild Borkford must relax


----------



## morris3333

when is Taker?


----------



## Therapy

El_Absoluto said:


> Why couldn Brock kill the NOA as well?
> 
> That way he would've looked more like a monster.


Do you seriously need to ask that? :HHH2


----------



## RenoDazoto

Brock needs to really stop throwing chairs so recklessly, scares me every time. heh


----------



## SP103

"Professionally trained" 

Then show a clip of Jack Swagger. Nothing further from the truth. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

LigerJ81 said:


> But if he was sending a message wouldn't he be attacking the outlaws?


The message is no one is safe until Brock gets a title shot, didn't matter who Brock killed. Outlaws saw what was coming and ran like hell and it's not personal, just business.


----------



## INFERN0

i wish he'd come out every match and demolish people like kane did that time.

Be great if he gets his hands on that scrawny bum with the beard


----------



## LKRocks

checkcola said:


> So, who's the babyface in this Orton/Batista/Brock clusterfuck


The Crowd.


----------



## Punkholic

No Taker?


----------



## TheLoneShark

Emotion Blur said:


> Heath Slater?


McIntyre can talk, too. That's a complete team. So are Truth and Woods.

They need to reunite Hawkins and Ryder. Both of those guys can talk. Wouldn't hurt to put JTG in a team with someone, either. Big Zeke maybe?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Lesnar really needs to stop beating the shit out of chairs with people.


Um No


----------



## Xist2inspire

Not quite sure what happened there...oh well. Guess they'll continue building the Rhodes Bros. split later on.


----------



## Marrakesh

Are the chairs even steel anymore? Shit looks plastic


----------



## TJC93

Hope he comes out again tonight


----------



## Lok

magictrevor said:


> Hopefully he'll come out and do that again otherwise it's just him destroying people _for out entertainment_.


Fixed


----------



## Buckley

Everytime a match starts Lesnar, should just come out, taunt and then decimate whoever it is.

Taunt
F5
Scream
Repeat


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Hey look the who gives a fuck lets try this at home ad.


Yeah don't try this at home meaning shitty booking of a WWE Raw


----------



## ACSplyt

Time for Paul Heyman to unleash the beast in Brock Lesnar for the remainder of the show. :heyman


----------



## Punked Up

This show has been really good from what I've seen. Rybaxel match, Kofi/Del Rio and this last segment were all fine. No idea what people could be complaining about...


----------



## goldigga

checkcola said:


> So, who's the babyface in this Orton/Batista/Brock clusterfuck


To be honest in my opinion I don't mind too much that not one of them is a clear babyface. You never really know what's gonna happen and it allows the crowd to have more power over who to cheer or boo.


----------



## El Barto

So Brock is gonna keep killing fools until Taker comes back to set him straight?


----------



## Lordhhhx

Lol at people complaining that was has attutude era has it gets.

pure fuckery :brock


----------



## libertyu9

TheLoneShark said:


> Trouble is, most of the up and comers are either flicking awful or green as gooseshit. Which is why they're being outperformed by Goldust and the Outlaws every single night. Half of the main roster today wouldn't have got into OVW 15 years ago.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


To quote Dr. James E. Cornette, DwR (Doctorate, wRasslin):

"Even Frankenstein kicked the asses of a few villagers first to get over"

To quote myself:

"You can't turn a turd into gold unless you make some sort of effort and actually do something with it."

WWE won't put any sort of consistency into pushing midcarders. Kofi proved that no matter how talented and (physically) entertaining a man is, pushing him against a main eventer for a month builds him absolutely no momentum when you've trained your fans to forget what happened any more than 2 years ago. The valley after that peak will make everyone either forget about the peak or assume it was a fluke. Pushes in modern sports entertainment need to be just like they were in the old territorial system (or good barbeque): low and slow.


----------



## Masked4Kane

Bitchez...


----------



## ABrown

Bad For Business said:


> They could have done something with this interference. Like bring back Taker.


We haven't even hit February yet. Taker aint coming back anytime soon.


----------



## Tardbasher12




----------



## Choke2Death

:mark:


----------



## Punkholic

Would be great if Brock came out after every match and attacked everyone. Especially in the main event, as it would most likely mean a Taker return. :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Marrakesh said:


> Are the chairs even steel anymore? Shit looks plastic


They got a great deal on them at Sam's Club


----------



## Snapdragon

goldigga said:


> To be honest in my opinion I don't mind too much that not one of them is a clear babyface. You never really know what's gonna happen and it allows the crowd to have more power over who to cheer or boo.


Or it results in a match full of mixed reactions where nobody gets over


----------



## Gwilt

Raw could be Brock Lesnar destroying someone in every segment, and it would still be watchable.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Kinda late to the show. Can someone tell me if anyone is confirmed for the EC? I see its either Cena/Bryan/Sheamus(obvious winners) vs Shield for qualifying match. Anyone else confirmed??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103

God damn these Old Spice Commercials.


----------



## v1mattitude




----------



## Emotion Blur

Every commercial during this break has infuriated me beyond belief.


----------



## hardyorton

Choke2Death said:


> :mark:


And not person except Choke2Death gave a damn :clap


----------



## morris3333

Lesnar will not be a face any time soon


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Reminds me of an AE segment.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

So where does that leave brock?


----------



## Tardbasher12

hardyorton said:


> And not person except Choke2Death gave a damn :clap


QFT


----------



## hbgoo1975

Emotion Blur said:


> Every commercial during this break has infuriated me beyond belief.


I'm not watching this shit anyway!


----------



## Punkholic

Wonder what Kane and Punk will be doing tonight. Kinda surprised we haven't seen them yet.


----------



## That Red

Oh yes Aksana hello


----------



## Natecore

brandiexoxo said:


> Kinda late to the show. Can someone tell me if anyone is confirmed for the EC? I see its either Cena/Bryan/Sheamus(obvious winners) vs Shield for qualifying match. Anyone else confirmed??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just Orton.


----------



## Fargerov

More tag matches!


----------



## Legion3

AJ!!


----------



## Cyon

Batista is salivating and sweating right now at all those Divas.


----------



## Da MastaMind

AKSANA!!!!


----------



## connormurphy13

Pure fuckery right here.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Eduard Khil said:


> Brock should be attacking the NAO, they are pals with the Authority :draper2


It would play into his whole "Conquer, Repeat" persona


----------



## RyanPelley

That bitch suckin' off Grimmace?!


----------



## WWE

Nikki's ass

:homer


----------



## Headliner

Nooooooooooo this shit is going to be awful.


----------



## J-Coke

We finally got divas! Thank you Pittsburgh.


----------



## Snapdragon

Girl Bye!!!


----------



## magictrevor

Are they looking to set a record for most tag matches in 1 night? Divas tag now too.


----------



## World's Best

GURL BYE


----------



## poithatron

what if the shield win, then we see a wyatts vs cena sheamus bryan feud ? and then shield handicap at wm?


----------



## Osize10

I wonder if Borkford has calmed down or if Borkford will interrupt the Divas match as well.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Natecore said:


> Just Orton.


Thanks! 

Aksana!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf

aight, im officially bored


----------



## Tardbasher12

Fuck this match.


----------



## Amber B

But why?


----------



## all in all...

YAAHHHH .........uuuhhhh

fucking divas


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

:mark: I was able to tell the difference between Cameron and Naomi on my fist try. :mark:


----------



## HJ23

checkcola said:


> So, who's the babyface in this Orton/Batista/Brock clusterfuck


Daniel Bryan


----------



## dan the marino

Oh good, this is exactly what we were missing the last few weeks. A clusterfuck of a divas match where half of them don't get tagged in.


----------



## HHHGame78

New black ref??


----------



## Fargerov

Brock Lesnar run in during the divas match? :mark:


----------



## TheFan06

Brock should come out and F5 all the divas


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

morris3333 said:


> Lesnar will not be a face any time soon


Which is good. Imagine Shao Khan being a good guy.


----------



## TheLoneShark

hardyorton said:


> And not person except Choke2Death gave a damn :clap


What do you mean? Those are three of the biggest PPV draws.















Of 2007.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I like AJ, but she desperately needs to change up her look


----------



## Freeloader

These divas are TERRIBLE


----------



## hbgoo1975

I could see that shitty redhead Eva Marie be Khali's corner groupie.


----------



## SP103

Jesus those two funky bitches look like rejected Laker cheerleaders walking the streets.


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lol Oh lord now the Bella are doing tag moves.


----------



## Ray

OMAHA next week :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

AJ! :mark: :yum:


----------



## richyque

Dat ass on cameron and AJ! dat rack on aj!!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Nikki "Titty Sprinkles" Bella


----------



## Masked4Kane

AJ Lee :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible

That purple bella is fat.


----------



## Banez

"how often do you see these divas in action Michael?"

"often"


----------



## Bad For Business

Seriously, can the Bella's shut the fuck up during matches? Annoying as fuck.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Punk is so lucky to have AJ. Jesus, she's perfect. Nikki bella is smoking too, damn.


----------



## connormurphy13

inb4 Brock F-5s eight divas.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Punter said:


> OMAHA next week :mark:


OMAHA eyton


----------



## H

AJ has a hat attached to her belt :lmao

This 8th grade shit :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death

hardyorton said:


> And not person except Choke2Death gave a damn :clap


You must've missed the YES chants when Brock vs Orton for the title was hinted at.


----------



## Odo

Bella grunts sound like streets of rage 2 sound excerpts

HUHHH

UHHHH

YUHHH


----------



## Lok

Not sure if Aksana or Mileena?


----------



## Arcade

richyque said:


> Dat ass on cameron and AJ! dat rack on aj!!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Every week you post the same thing about various divas. :lmao


----------



## INFERN0

these girls suck


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

HHHGame78 said:


> New black ref??


:mark:


----------



## Edgehead41190

Cyon said:


> Batista is salivating and sweating right now at all those Divas.


Batista to Punk: That AJ sure looks good doesn't she? Wonder if she's taken.

Punk: ........:austin3


----------



## Emotion Blur

Another "throw every Diva we have into a single tag match" match


----------



## Hammertron

at least i can see askanas legs now


----------



## Snapdragon

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I like AJ, but she desperately needs to change up her look


She needs to go back to regular gear, rather than those booty shorts


----------



## Amber B

STAHP IT.


----------



## richyque

Dat ass on Alicia, yummy!


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Seriously. Why does AJ have a hat hanging from her jorts?


----------



## Busaiku

Could she just shut the fuck up!


----------



## birthday_massacre

I can't believe these two are better than most of these Divas in the ring


----------



## LKRocks

Goddamn Aksana


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Say what you want, AJ gets a pretty good reaction for a diva.


----------



## World's Best

Botches. Botches everywhere.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Aksana looks like someone's mother (and not in a good way)


----------



## magictrevor

How annoying are the Bella's and their team. Wish they would shut up continually shouting "come on Nikki". Someone needs to tell them to shut up, going to mute it while this match is on.


----------



## WWE

Bray Wyatt said:


> Seriously. Why does AJ have a hat hanging from her jorts?


:cena2


----------



## TJC93

Nikki Bella though


----------



## GNR4LIFE

''CMOOON NIKKI''

Someone slap that bitch


----------



## Punkholic

Crowd is fucking dead, lol.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Sara Del Rey and Kharma or models with no passion for the business? Take your pick.


----------



## Robbyfude

End this awful match already. Never give these models matches longer than 3 minutes ever again please.


----------



## Snapdragon

World's Best said:


> Botches. Botches everywhere.


Stop saying thee are botches where they don't exist


----------



## TheLoneShark

Hey... remember when Aksana won the #1 contendership to the Divas title three weeks ago?


No, neither do the writers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10

This match was botched when everyone involved was born


----------



## finalnight

Lesnar needs to come out and the end this match with a chair

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> AJ has a hat attached to her belt :lmao
> 
> This 8th grade shit :lmao


It's because she looks underaged lol ready for the green reps.


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Anyone actually feel like Cena is irrelevant tonight? Wow finally


----------



## hardyorton

Choke2Death said:


> You must've missed the YES chants when Brock vs Orton for the title was hinted at.


I think you need to clean you're ears out :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Lok said:


> Not sure if Aksana or Mileena?


Aksana will never be sexy like my girl Mileena. She doesn't even have the tarkatan teeth


----------



## all in all...

the back punch!


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

GOD, the total divas need to shut the hell up...JEEZ. I can barely watch this because of that. DAmn


----------



## YoungGun_UK

So did I miss something regarding unk2?


----------



## Molfino

Now i remember why i'm a ***. Those bitches screams are just annoying.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Wow if this was attitude era, Aksana wouldn't be wearing the black tights under her attire and we'd be seeing lots of ass. 

And man, Niki has a few pounds on her sister but my god has she ever grown herself a nice big ass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What segment is worse, this or the Batista/Orton/Brock mess?

Oof.


----------



## Cyon

What is this new trend to put clothing into the back pocket of your jorts?


----------



## Arya Dark

*#BrieOfWoe .... wait, nevermind it was Nikki. *


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

What does Nikki's socks say? *Epic Fail? *


----------



## Tardbasher12

Snapdragon said:


> Stop saying thee are botches where they don't exist


All of these Divas in the ring wrestling is a botch by itself.


----------



## dan the marino

Oh good lord the Bellas are horrific. Shut up already!


----------



## World's Best

Tardbasher12 said:


> Sara Del Rey and Kharma or models with no passion for the business? Take your pick.


Too bad we don't have divas like Lita or Trish anymore, who were essentially both. And fantastic wrestlers, to boot.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Imagine hearing Brock Lesnar's music right now....


----------



## checkcola

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> AJ has a hat attached to her belt :lmao
> 
> This 8th grade shit :lmao


Good advertise that merch


----------



## antdvda

hardyorton said:


> And not person except Choke2Death gave a damn :clap


If these don't apply to you then you probably gave a damn:

- have attended a Comic Con
- play a lot of video games
- over 20 and live with parents
- spend more time on Reddit than in public
- never smelled a vagina
- gone to Taco Bell more times than the gym in the past year


----------



## SP103

Brie Bella looks like she could be Kharma's tampon.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Nikki Bella *nods head*

I'd bury my face in her tits like an ostrich in the sand and apply for permanent residence inside her ass.


----------



## Bushmaster

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Say what you want, AJ gets a pretty good reaction for a diva.


Imagine if they gave the other divas even alittle bit of time. She should get a reaction after all the screen time she had last year.


----------



## *Eternity*

Now this is a awful match.

Everyone on this forum owe Cena vs Orton an apology.:HHH2


----------



## chargebeam

Holy crap, Naomi. That was nice!


----------



## hardyorton

I love that not a damn is given about the Diva's


----------



## Punkholic

I don't think words can explain how annoying The Bellas are.


----------



## Amber B

Why is Naomi doing that?
Why does Tattoo have a hat attached to her shorts?
Why is this happening?


----------



## Snapdragon

Dat ass!


----------



## Redzero

Look's like no Punk tonight.


----------



## Saved_masses

The screeching from the Bella's, just imagine them in bed :rko2


----------



## Odo

Pretty sure the ref is walking round with an erection also

:shaq


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Damn, let me be up in that ass just once please :lenny


----------



## KuritaDavion

Get married and turn into full skank mode apparently.


----------



## PGSucks

Naomi has a luscious donk and all, but what the hell is that lipstick?


----------



## LigerJ81

Naomi is my number 2


----------



## Headliner

Naomi is a bad chick. bama4


----------



## autechrex

How is that a valid tag.


----------



## Zigberg

Womens wrestling is fucking shit.


----------



## El Barto

Dat lucky Uso


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Naomi that's not fucking fair! Can I please wrestle Naomi? I'll gladly have her shake her ass in my face as a finisher.


----------



## Therapy

That was the dumbest spot I've ever seen.. I hate this company


----------



## Joku2002

Molfino said:


> Now i remember why i'm a ***. Those bitches screams are just annoying.


:lmao that's pretty great


----------



## World's Best

Snapdragon said:


> Stop saying thee are botches where they don't exist


Ok. Botches don't exist.


----------



## all in all...

minstrel it up out there


----------



## Masked4Kane

ass maneuver =))


----------



## That Red

Aksana's booty though.


----------



## dan the marino

Ok I admit that suplex spot was pretty cool.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Nice suplex


----------



## birthday_massacre

You have to be kidding me she beats the woman's champion with that stupid ass move

this fucking company


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Which is good. Imagine Shao Khan being a good guy.


*"You weak, pathetic fool!"*

Yeah, I'm hearing it in my head. Face turn doesn't work.


----------



## Buckley

Ahahahahahahaha

YOUR LONGEST REIGNING DIVAS CHAMPION EVERYONE


----------



## TheJonGuthrie

Holy shit Naomi looks like a fucking ******


----------



## Timpatriot

Unless the wyatts interfere with the main event somehow it's a no show from them tonight


----------



## Punkholic

So, no Punk nor Kane tonight?


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a fun match. Diva's getting more entertaining noawadays.


----------



## legendfan97

Epic spot but boring match still


----------



## killacamt

Headliner said:


> Naomi is a bad chick. bama4


damn right she is!!!


----------



## LKRocks

AJ qjust had to bump for a butt attack


----------



## Hawkke

TV Show Divas win lol!


----------



## Eduard Khil

The crowd is cheering the Total Divas over AJ fpalm


----------



## H

Threads incoming :ti


----------



## Tardbasher12

OMG THE DIVAS CHAMPION WAS PINNED ON RAW
OMG THE DIVAS CHAMPION BEAT THE #1 CONTENDER ON THE PPV
OMG THE DIVAS CHAMPION WAS PINNED ON RAW


----------



## cindel25

I really wished Naomi wouldn't do that and get rid of that butt move!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Would like to see Brie's vag tattoo.


----------



## genocide_cutter

I wish Naomi hit me with the real view


----------



## PGSucks

Arrive.
Lose TV match.
Leave.

:AJ


----------



## El_Absoluto

The Bellas are faces??? Fuck it I don't care.


----------



## Bad For Business

AJ jobbing again. Sleeping with Punk doesn't bring any perks.


----------



## Londrick

Match of the fucking year. Holy shit that was great.


----------



## harlemheat

But Naomi is wrestling in Air Force one mid tops?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Where's Bray and Punk tonight?


----------



## Kabraxal

That was horrible... just.. Naomi is slowly going from "okay I'll give you a chance" to "get the fuck off my screen with this weird stupid shit"


----------



## Wynter

Please tell me why AJ is champion? That obviously means nothing to WWE

WWE's booking is extra shitty when it comes to Divas :lol


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Now a celebratory post-match scissoring.


----------



## Bookockey

Just drop the PG and have the divas get naked every week.


----------



## Headliner

Look at Cameron dancing ratchett. This bitch.:lmao


----------



## Osize10

I remember when divas used to go through tables. Now we're supposed to jizz when they lineup single file and perform a suplex.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Eternity* said:


> Now this is a awful match.
> 
> *Everyone on this forum owe Cena vs Orton an apology.:HHH2*


*

*

NOPE.


----------



## TJC93

Creepy King


----------



## Snapdragon

birthday_massacre said:


> You have to be kidding me she beats the woman's champion with that *stupid ass move
> *
> this fucking company


I see what you did there


----------



## Amber B

Pretty Bella with no rhythm :ti


----------



## Buckley

PGSucks said:


> Arrive.
> Lose TV match.
> Leave.
> 
> :AJ


Repeat


----------



## Therapy

The Worm? :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

AJ always loses, yet she's somehow champion still. Clutch on those PPV's lol, and deservingly so.


----------



## Saint Dick

Naomi's ass would finish people, real talk.


----------



## greendude11

That simultaneous suplex was nice.


----------



## Masked4Kane

Come on... I wanna see Kane.


----------



## Lok

Jake?


----------



## KaineSpawnX

VIRGIL!


----------



## hardyorton

Punkholic said:


> So, no Punk nor Kane tonight?


Yeah very strange that them two ain't on.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Dat six-diva suplex spot. Color me impressed. bama


----------



## JamesCurtis24

cindel25 said:


> I really wished Naomi wouldn't do that and get rid of that butt move!


I can tell you right now you're a VERY small minority whom would agree with that.


----------



## Punkholic

Why don't they just give them a new them instead of continue using Brodus' one?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

HOF next :mark:


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Rikishi being inducted


----------



## virus21

Bookockey said:


> Just drop the PG and have the divas get naked every week.


If this were 8 years ago, that would be something.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

antdvda said:


> If these don't apply to you then you probably gave a damn:
> 
> - have attended a Comic Con
> - play a lot of video games
> - over 20 and live with parents
> - spend more time on Reddit than in public
> - never smelled a vagina
> - gone to Taco Bell more times than the gym in the past year


-talk about wrestling on an Internet forum


----------



## Waffelz

WOW. Embarrassing.


----------



## Cyon

White women can't dance :lmao


----------



## vacuous

ok time 4 betista 2 get enducted!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## finalnight

Stop being so harsh on the divas. They're tired after handling Batista pre show.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## morris3333

diva title match should happens on raw next week.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hopefully is Jake Roberts Or Savage


----------



## SP103

Love the Jackson Hewett Tax prep commercials. You can't do your own fucking taxes at age what-23? Bullshit.


----------



## Nolo King

Naomi is not the chocolate Eve.

With a bad old booty!


----------



## Banez

Hogan gets inducted for 2nd time just to make him relevant again


----------



## Punkholic

Any guesses as to who the inductee will be?


----------



## Choke2Death

hardyorton said:


> I think you need to clean you're ears out :lmao


Looks like you're still butthurt about yesterday.


----------



## Osize10

World's Best said:


> Ok. Botches don't exist.


DA FUQ? SIN CARA ISN'T REAL?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

The Wyatts will probably join in and help Shield beat the shit outta Bryan, Cena and Sheamus later.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Cyon said:


> White women can't dance :lmao


There are fucking invisible beings Vince McMahon answers to because he is on steroids!


----------



## LigerJ81

Who wouldn't want to get a Rear view from Naomi? :draper2


----------



## Lordhhhx

No giving a fuck she will be berried by aj at smackdown or at the ppv thats how things roll in wwe.


----------



## p862011

god damn nikki makes brie look anorexic 

eat a sandwich brie god damn


----------



## Eulonzo

:lol

Oh, I mean, it sucked ass, AJ Lee's still jobbing despite being Divas champion, they hate the Divas, etc. My bad.


----------



## LightyKD

I would legit mark out if Naomi gets the Divas title before Mania! Also, I know that there is no Kane or Punk but maybe...they're trying to save that for SmackDown. We DO need SOMETHING to watch this Friday.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Has Botchtista been on yet? I honestly can't remember this show has sucked so much


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Batista's personal brand condom, "The Clam Hammer", will be the newest inductee.


----------



## joeycalz

The divas aren't THAT BAD anymore. It got bad when Laycool left and I didn't give a **** about any of them, but the truth is, they're not cringeworthy. Still not good either. They're somewhere between passable and solid.


----------



## HHHGame78

You are only as good as your opponent. AJ doesn't get much help out there, that's for sure.


----------



## Punkholic

Maybe they'll announce the induction of Hogan/Andre The Giant at WM III? I read somewhere they were planning to induct matches into the HOF.


----------



## PGSucks

Where the fuck has unk8 been?


----------



## Marcos 25063

Will be HHH... Authority HHH :trips2


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Punkholic said:


> Any guesses as to who the inductee will be?


*Rikishi*


----------



## morris3333

Hogan gets inducted for 2nd time for the first ever main event at wrestlemania


----------



## cindel25

Jake please!


----------



## AnalBleeding

If this was about 10+ years ago, Brock Lesnar would have came out and F5'd every one of the divas, then beat down AJ with a chair.


----------



## Banez

PGSucks said:


> Where the fuck has unk8 been?


selling table spot


----------



## dan the marino

antdvda said:


> If these don't apply to you then you probably gave a damn:
> 
> - have attended a Comic Con
> - play a lot of video games
> - over 20 and live with parents
> - spend more time on Reddit than in public
> - never smelled a vagina
> - gone to Taco Bell more times than the gym in the past year





Boxes-With-Gods said:


> -talk about wrestling on an Internet forum


Guess everyone in that crowd falls somewhere into that list. :dean


----------



## kregnaz

Up next:

Oh, you are expecting Jake the Snake Roberts for HoF?
Let me introduce you to ... VIRGIL!
:trips


----------



## Arrogant Mog

It's up next lads :mark:


----------



## World's Best

LigerJ81 said:


> Who wouldn't want to get a Rear view from Naomi? :draper2


I'd take that spot in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cyon

WWE NETWORK


----------



## Agentpieface

Show ending - calling it.

Bryan's team wins, the three of them standing in the ring together.
Lesnars music hits, then Ortons. Soon enough all of them are in the ring looking at eachother, with a brawl about to break out. Several seconds of tension - and then... DONG. Lights go out.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Uhhhhh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guar




----------



## Therapy

Fucking Lawler.. He kills and ruins everything.. God dammit retire you asshole.


----------



## Punkholic

No Punk tonight? I hope that changes soon.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

It's Sycho Sid or Sable


----------



## birthday_massacre

Yes Jake Roberts!!!!


----------



## WWE

Jake Roberts


----------



## v1mattitude

Snake Man


----------



## Buckley

YES :mark:


----------



## Joel

JAKE :mark:


----------



## King Gimp

OH YES!  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

Yesss I'm glad to be wrong. Jake the fucking Snake.


----------



## cindel25

Yassssss!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

JAKE THE SNAKE!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf

JAKE :mark:


----------



## Lok

Yes! AWESOME! <3


----------



## theatb

Good call on Jake goin in!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DeadmanInc316

JAKE THE SNAKE ROBERTS! :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur

JAKE! :mark:


----------



## Billy Kidman

Fuck yeah!


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Good for Jake.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

It is JAKE...HOLY SHIT!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PGSucks

:mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: FINALLY JAKE THE SNAKE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obese Turtle

Fuck Yeah


----------



## LigerJ81

Jake The Snake Roberts


----------



## Daiko

Jake :mark:


----------



## H

JAKE THE SNAKE BAH GAWD :mark: :mark:


----------



## Your_Solution

JAAAAAAAAKE


----------



## Legion3

JAKE THE SNAKE


----------



## xdryza

JAKE!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

JAKE ROBERTS IS HOF-BOUND YAAAAAAHSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Cyon

JAKE!

Watch it be Damien the snake :lol


----------



## Vyer

Jake!


----------



## TakerFreak

Jake Snake!!!!!!! HOF!


----------



## dan the marino

Nice.


----------



## Eliminate

Randy Savage :mark:


----------



## Pacmanboi

YEAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## RyanPelley

OMG! Best HOF class already! Add Rick Rude next.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

The snake :mark:


----------



## legendfan97

JAKE THE SNAKE ROBERTS!


----------



## Bad For Business

Good stuff WWE, you took your time to induct him though :mark:


----------



## vacuous

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT SHULD HAVE BBEN BESTISTA!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Nice!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Snakes scare the ever loving piss out of me


----------



## El Barto

JAKE!!!!


----------



## Amber B

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Londrick

:mark:

Ultimate Warrior + Jake The Sake = GOAT HoF. Scott Hall next please.

:mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

Jake "The Snake" Roberts!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

YES! JAKE! :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Certainly makes up for him missing rumble. Lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

Oh good, this Argonian sympathizer. I should look up some of his past stuff because I've heard he was a great promo guy.


----------



## Con27

Jake the snake cool


----------



## Moto

:mark::mark::mark::mark: Called it! I'm so excited!


----------



## Chrome

Awesome.


----------



## Punkholic

Jake!!! So glad for him! :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel

JAKE THE SNAKE!!!!! Fucking Awesome!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

About time.


----------



## TJC93

Jake Da Snake


----------



## HHHGame78

Jake was never a champion, very odd that he never won a title.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Since 2012, the WWE Hall of Fame classes have gotten infinitely better.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Dean Ambrose HATES snakes.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

His finisher was a DDT. #LEGEND


----------



## Lok

I'm STOKED!


----------



## y2j4lyf

The next inductee will be...
THE WWE APP
:vince5


----------



## Amber B

The inductions this year...My feels. My fucking childhood. I can't deal. I might pee a little.


----------



## Hawkke

Congrats Jake! And thank goodness he is in so much better health now!


----------



## PGSucks

That HoF music botch :lol


----------



## ABrown

bama4 this class is looking like its gonna be STACKED


----------



## Molfino

"You are a sick man"

"Thank you very much"

Was such a sincere thank you aswell. Hahahaha. Legend


----------



## Eduard Khil

JAKE JAKE JAKE :mark:

Always mark for a DDT


----------



## Punkholic

The HOF is gonna be good this year! :mark:


----------



## World's Best

I'd mark out if Damien the snake inducted Jake.


----------



## dan the marino

I have to wonder though if Scott Hall had a relapse or something. No appearance on the RAW episode with the legends. I thought with Diesel coming out in the Rumble Ramon would be next but that obviously didn't happen. I hope he's doing ok but with him not showing up at all, I'm a little worried...


----------



## hardyorton

What a performer who's turned his life around. That speech would be epic.


----------



## Born of Osiris

So Punk isn't even on Raw fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter

Im really liking this hall of fame class.


----------



## Fissiks

i thought it was 2 days away


----------



## theatb

Let's start counting how many times they mention the WWE Network on a broadcast


----------



## Banez

oh no more WWE Network crap


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Pretty good.


Truly deserves it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Who is going to induct Roberts?

DDP maybe or maybe the undertaker:


----------



## LightyKD

Someone botched the HOF music LMAO!


----------



## Headliner

I'll be surprised if they induct anymore bigger than those two. Jake and Warrior will be the headliners of the group.


----------



## finalnight

Mr. Hogan...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Awesome about Jake! He deserves it.


----------



## kokepepsi

WOW
Big inductions this year


----------



## vacuous

i hope betista is on www network


----------



## SP103

HHHGame78 said:


> Jake was never a champion, very odd that he never won a title.


Back in those days with just 4 PPV's a year it was the norm for someone to hold a belt for year.


----------



## RAW360

A wild Hogan appeared.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Class is looking good so far.


----------



## KingLobos

Rock vs Hogan best wrestlemania match ever


----------



## Nolo King

I would love to see Damien in a suit.


----------



## TripleG

Back from Archer.....show was amazing. 

Lets see if Raw can deliver while I'm on a high.


----------



## Punkholic

Can't wait to see all those matches on The Network! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz

Where the fuck is punk?


----------



## legendfan97

WM 20 Main Event anyone.


----------



## Honey Bucket

It's funny that Jerry Lawler would introduce Jake being inducted - Summerslam 1996 was also in Cleveland.

At that PPV Jake was forced to drink whiskey by a heel Lawler, who also shat on the Cleveland crowd before the match (not literally lolz).

God I'm such a nerd for knowing that.


----------



## Masked4Kane

noooooooooo....... main event already. fuck.


----------



## Lok

Here come John Cena!


----------



## RyanPelley

birthday_massacre said:


> Who is going to induct Roberts?
> 
> DDP maybe or maybe the undertaker:


I'd imagine DDP now for sure.


----------



## birthday_massacre

No Punk and no Kane tonight

way to go WWE but we got a pointless Diva match


----------



## hbgoo1975

Okay, back to the usual white chicken shit.


----------



## all in all...

Bryan and all the other 4 year olds were talking about it?


----------



## finalnight

What I thought main event was on Wednesdays?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

KingLobos said:


> Rock vs Hogan best wrestlemania match ever


REALLY!?!


----------



## y2j4lyf

TripleG said:


> Back from Archer.....show was amazing.
> 
> Lets see if Raw can deliver while I'm on a high.


Just in time, WWE Universe member! :cena4


----------



## HHHGame78

WOW! No PUNK!??


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Cena entrance. Piss break.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Finally, Jake in the HoF. :mark:


----------



## JamesK

And when the clock hits 0 Chris Jericho will come back...


----------



## Cyon

:cena3


----------



## World's Best

fpalm


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

Damn...I feel a swerve coming in this match...I hope i am wrong


----------



## INFERN0

Here comes the main event, the prime time player, mr wwe JOHN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAA


----------



## vacuous

y isnt betista in main evant?


----------



## Tardbasher12




----------



## Bad For Business

A wild Cena appeared. You used finisher. Cena kicked out at 2.


----------



## Con27

Main event is early tonight


----------



## Molfino

YES!!! CENA TIME!!!

Said no normal fan..Ever,


----------



## LKRocks

So no CM Punk? He wasn't even mentioned. What the fuck


----------



## Markingoutsince90

Damien died back in 04 they say jake the snake neglected him and wasnt feeding him


----------



## TheLoneShark

Jake in the HoF? Thank fuck. Hopefully Austin inducts him. Be a nice thank you for the tens of millions of dollars Jake made him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nuski

No Punk?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Watermelon Cena.


----------



## jacobdaniel

So no punk tonight unk3


----------



## dan the marino

Where the heck is CM Punk?


----------



## Marcos 25063

30 min. match?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

All these fat girls screaming for Golden Boy :cena2


----------



## kokepepsi

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> It's funny that Jerry Lawler would introduce Jake being inducted - Summerslam 1996 was also in Cleveland.
> 
> At that PPV Jake was forced to drink whiskey by a heel Lawler, who also shat on the Cleveland crowd before the match (not literally lolz).
> 
> God I'm such a nerd for knowing that.


nah that was a pretty cool did you know


----------



## Emotion Blur

JamesK said:


> And when the clock hits 0 Chris Jericho will come back...


Jericho is going to return the second Raw goes off the air?


----------



## Punkholic

So, no Punk tonight?


----------



## hbgoo1975

THE_sXeBeast said:


> Damn...I feel a swerve coming in this match...I hope i am wrong


What? Bryan turning heel again?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Jake finally got in??? :mark:*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

No Punk or Wyatt's? The fuck, WWE?


----------



## RAW360

If the Shield breaks up tonight, this could very well be the final Shield match. History right here.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

These hos love Cena. :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf

KingLobos said:


> Rock vs Hogan best wrestlemania match ever


HBK/Taker WM 25 says hi


----------



## HHHGame78

Lite Brite Era Cena!


----------



## Lok

LOBSTER HEAD! and that new shirt!


----------



## INFERN0

Cena should have come out last really, he's the big star. Nice of him to put seamus and bryan over though


----------



## cindel25

Kids and moms love Cena.. I see what you did there wwe


----------



## finalnight

Emotion Blur said:


> Jericho is going to return the second Raw goes off the air?


That'd be goddamn funny.


----------



## LigerJ81

The Breakfast Club


----------



## ABrown

Tardbasher12 said:


>


Batista's head looks photoshopped on. fucking bobblehead :jaydamn


----------



## Da MastaMind

Damn Sheamus just came back from injury and is already stale as fuck


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*NO PUNK TONIGHT?!?
*


----------



## genocide_cutter

Sheamus with that Rob Conway pop


----------



## Deptford

No punk or Kane? 

Kane only eliminated Punk in the famous final four rumble wrestlers showdown. what the actual fuck.


----------



## PGSucks

In the immortal words of Booker Huffman, "I got three words: LET'S GET IT ON!"


----------



## Guy LeDouche

I'LL MAKE YOU BELIEVE


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Too many Limes. It's nice to hear that again


----------



## KingLobos

Sheamus sucks


----------



## magictrevor

Crowd will shit on other people but cheering this boring geek. Why?


----------



## Therapy

More WWE Logic

PPV: Start fued with Kane eliminating Punk from the Royal rumble
RAW after PPV: Don't have Punk or Kane on at all..


----------



## Dan Rodmon

No Wyatts, Kane, Punk, Rusev...dafuq!?


----------



## TripleG

THE MAN!!! YES YES YES!!!


----------



## LightyKD

HHHGame78 said:


> WOW! No PUNK!??


Told you people! Punk and Kane are on SmackDown LMAO!


----------



## Bray Wyatt

Sheamus looks like he could catch a sun burn just from opening the fridge.


----------



## Eulonzo

I expect some drama in the main event, by the way.

Either The Wyatt's interfere/appear to go after Cena once again, or Sheamus turns heel on Bryan fpalm), or The Shield has some more breakup teases or something like that. I just have a feeling one or more than one of those things'll happen.

The crowd seems kinda've dead, even for Bryan.. wtf?


----------



## birthday_massacre

gotta love the camera cutting away from DB talking

and of course they go to ad during his loud intro


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Liking Sheamus' new shirt. Leagues better than that awful Brogue Kick footprint shirt.


----------



## Legion3

This crowd sucks.


----------



## Lok

D.Bry!
Yes!


----------



## greendude11

It's time for the Superfriends vs. the Shield!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Punk will join in the brawl at the end to help the others when The Shield and Wyatts are beating them down.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The STAR of the show getting the reaction he deserves! :bryan


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

y2j4lyf said:


> HBK/Taker WM 25 says hi


Bret Hart/Stone Cold WM13 also says hi


----------



## Cyon

So...Sheamus to turn heel here or at EC?


----------



## LigerJ81

They're lowering mic the yes chants are muted


----------



## Hawkke

Ad
Entrance
APP
Leave!


----------



## Punkholic

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## LKRocks

Sheamus and Cena standing in awe as D-Bry leads the revolution


----------



## KingLobos

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> REALLY!?!


Youre right, how silly of me.

It's Rock vs Austin 2


----------



## Molfino

There better be something big happening at the end of this match. If this match last more than 25 mins with commercials n shit, i'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## morris3333

The Wyatt Family go to cost John Cena, Daniel Bryan,Sheamus the match doing main event


----------



## harlemheat

In b4 Brock lesnar.....or nah?


----------



## TheLoneShark

vacuous said:


> y isnt betista in main evant?


Because he's currently in Emma.

#EmmalutionIsAMystery

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

Therapy said:


> More WWE Logic
> 
> PPV: Start fued with Kane eliminating Punk from the Royal rumble
> RAW after PPV: Don't have Punk or Kane on at all..


Punk was a victim of the re-write I think


----------



## INFERN0

YES! YES! YES! John Cena is about to be in action, YES!


----------



## El Barto

Why the WWE doesn't want the YES! chant closing Wrestlemania is beyond me.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Legion3 said:


> This crowd sucks.


Crowd is fine, WWE just turned down the volume on them. You can clearly see every single person chanting yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Markingoutsince90

and... commercial


----------



## Buckley

LigerJ81 said:


> They're lowering mic the yes chants are muted


Either that, or they turned the volume on his music way up.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I started calling my bowel movements "yes movements"


----------



## Snapdragon

TheLoneShark said:


> Because he's currently in Emma.
> 
> #EmmalutionIsAMystery
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh boy


----------



## The Matt Reptar

Was that Jon Snow in that commercial for Pompeii?


----------



## Punkholic

Cyon said:


> So...Sheamus to turn heel here or at EC?


Probably EC. I doubt they'd turn him so fast.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

A Man Named Bruce said:


> Punk will join in the brawl at the end to help the others when The Shield and Wyatts are beating them down.


Yeah, because WWE booking is really that predictable :lol... oh, wait.


----------



## vacuous

maybe bestista can come out and help cent and brian and sheemus win!


----------



## INFERN0

Brock will come out and demolish bryan in this match, you wait. Cena will then avenge his friend daniel bryan


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

Can this geek just leave so Batista can become the new face of the WWE?

:vince7


----------



## PunklovesAJ123

Where's the Wyatt's? this raw sucks


----------



## Dr. Jones

My mom just came in and watched Cena come out. She said he looked like a dickhead. She had never seen him before


----------



## hardyorton

Bryan gets the biggest pop again. Can't keep the man down.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Whole crowd obviously chanting for Bryan

Sounds like Del Rio just showed up

Really WWE?


----------



## checkcola

Y2-Jerk said:


> Too many Limes. It's nice to hear that again


----------



## Molfino

WTF WWE, why you going out your way to bury Bryan?


----------



## v1mattitude

TheLoneShark said:


> Because he's currently in Emma.
> 
> #EmmalutionIsAMystery
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd rather be in Chyna


----------



## HHHGame78




----------



## El Barto

Dr. Jones said:


> My mom just came in and watched Cena come out. She said he looked like a dickhead. She had never seen him before


Your mom is a smart lady.


----------



## Waffelz

"Thanks for all the support. Keep being you guys, it's pretty cool." CM Punk earlier. A bit out of character, isn't it?


----------



## Punkholic

Legion3 said:


> This crowd sucks.


Nah. WWE probably lowered the crowd mic. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## birthday_massacre

morris3333 said:


> The Wyatt Family go to cost John Cena, Daniel Bryan,Sheamus the match doing main event


yeah then EC is DB, Sheamus and Cean vs the wyatts

the biggest troll of the night by HHH and Vince to the fans


----------



## the_ghost

Dr. Jones said:


> My mom just came in and watched Cena come out. She said he looked like a dickhead. She had never seen him before


Best comment ever 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Moto

Just lined up cocktail #4. This match better be good.


----------



## World's Best

Dr. Jones said:


> My mom just came in and watched Cena come out. She said he looked like a dickhead. She had never seen him before


That's because he does look like a dickhead. :cena3


----------



## Dubbletrousers

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> *NO PUNK TONIGHT?!?
> *


Wouldn't surprise me if he voiced his opinion on batista winning the rumble backstage and is now being punished for it.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Bray Wyatt said:


> Sheamus looks like he could catch a sun burn just from opening the fridge.


Stop being funny! I need to spread rep around :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur

Waffelz said:


> "Thanks for all the support. Keep being you guys, it's pretty cool." CM Punk earlier. A bit out of character, isn't it?


Aren't pretty much all of Punks tweets out of character?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Matt Reptar said:


> Was that Jon Snow in that commercial for Pompeii?


Yeah that was Kit Harrington.


----------



## Markingoutsince90

ROMAN REIGNS breaks away tonight....


----------



## Bushmaster

Christian :mark:


----------



## PGSucks

CHRISTIAN!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

v1mattitude said:


> I'd rather be in Chyna


:wade


----------



## finalnight

Wow a Christian vignette out of nowhere!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vacuous

Dr. Jones said:


> My mom just came in and watched Cena come out. She said he looked like a dickhead. She had never seen him before


ur mum is a bitch! cena is the best along with betista!


----------



## birthday_massacre

hardyorton said:


> Bryan gets the biggest pop again. Can't keep the man down.


Even with the WWE lowering the crowd mics


----------



## Vyer

Christian!


----------



## J-Coke

Christian returns!!!


----------



## Punkholic

Dr. Jones said:


> My mom just came in and watched Cena come out. She said he looked like a dickhead. She had never seen him before


Props to your mom. :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot

Christian!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

Christian returning on Smackdown instead of Raw or the Rumble? Shows what they think of Christian.


----------



## Lok

Oh look...it's Christian.


----------



## Therapy

Moto said:


> Just lined up cocktail #4. This match better be good.


I just ended up moving the box of wine directly to my desk..


----------



## TripleG

I didn't even know Christian was still on the roster. 

Oh and and Rollins made it over that time!


----------



## Buckley

Its... Its Christian...


----------



## #1Peep4ever

HMMMMMM

I may watch Smackdown this week


----------



## LKRocks

Bryan Cena and Sheamus should get the win here. EC will be awesome. Or terrible


----------



## Tony

Rollins didn't slip this time :lol


----------



## greendude11

Yes, finally! Christian is back!


----------



## xdryza

Christian is back. That's...cool.


----------



## WWE

He's back for one more match :ti


----------



## Ray

It's...it's Christian.


----------



## Shadowcran

vacuous said:


> maybe bestista can come out and help cent and brian and sheemus win!


Or come out and bore the crowd into buying "Wrestling buddies" at the concession stand so they'll have a pillow to sleep on. Got to increase those sales!!


----------



## cl_theo

Yes christian!


----------



## Snapdragon

Lol Rollins


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Shield getting that jobber entrance! :


----------



## El Barto

Captain Charisma!


----------



## Jmacz

Oh Christians back cool.


























































Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnd he's hurt.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Christian returns!!!






















































On Smackdown.


----------



## TJC93

How does Reigns STILL have that black eye


----------



## LightyKD

Christian
Punk
Kane

Smackdown is gonna be awesome! Hell, we need a new brand split!


----------



## morris3333

i look for The Wyatt Family get the best cena by end of raw


----------



## Honey Bucket

If The Wyatts interfere (which they blatantly will) hopefully we'll get another Shield/Wyatts stare down.

I'm probably stupid for wanting that match to happen so badly but what the hey.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 44s
You heard it here first, folks...
YESAMANIA IS RUNNING WILD!!!
#beardpower 
#WWE


----------



## Cyon

Did Seth trip again this time?


----------



## INFERN0

There's roman reigns. that guy is the future


----------



## Billy Kidman

Diamond Dallas Page
Scott Hall
Paul Bearer

Make it happen, WWE. (Rest of the Hall of Fame class)


----------



## The Matt Reptar

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Yeah that was Kit Harrington.


I'll watch that movie in hopes that someone will tell him he knows nothing.


----------



## LigerJ81

Christian Returns on..... Smackdown

Why not Raw? :draper2


----------



## Bad For Business

WWE fucking with the sounds again


----------



## Emotion Blur

Christian...can't show up in the Rumble, but he can return on SD two days later.


----------



## finalnight

Lol they zoomed on rollins this time.


----------



## #Mark

Man, I gotta watch SD! this week. Christian has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## birthday_massacre

]


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Christian back yet again, once again I'll let myself hope for an actual meaningful storyline. :kobe5

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesK

Captain Charisma :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Shield to obviously lose here, i'm predicting Shield fuckery which allows team face to win. But everyone probably called it on here :lol


----------



## Punkholic

Christian! Finally! :mark:


----------



## World's Best

Cena sucks.


----------



## Buckley

LigerJ81 said:


> Christian Returns on..... Smackdown
> 
> Why not Raw? :draper2


So they can pipe in the cheers to make it seem like people give a fuck about a Christian return in 2014.


----------



## Joseph92

I am really surprised they didn't have a Cena promo tonight about the Wyatts attacking him last night.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Headliner said:


> Christian returning on Smackdown instead of Raw or the Rumble? Shows what they think of Christian.


Wade Barrett came back on Smackdown and look at him now ... OH wait...


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Captain Charisma returns... To stare up at the lights with his shoulders pinned to the mat until the count of three. Watch every week as the same thing happens with a major swerve coming when he gets a winning streak only to tap out. All he needs is one more match: and then another and then another and then another until we run out of commercial space. Please tune in next week.


----------



## Therapy

lol @ that piped in chant


----------



## Londrick

Bryan > Hogan, Austin, Rock, Cena combined

The Messiah of Pro Wrestling.


----------



## TJC93

Rollins really is the true leader


----------



## Bad For Business

Piped in "Lets go Cena" chants


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Christian? Honestly, who cares. He'll get no reaction, injure himself and be gone before Wrestlemania.


----------



## TakerFreak

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## KingLobos

Is JBL and King going to say the same thing whenever that chant happens?


----------



## Cyon

These fucking forced nicknames...:lmao


----------



## Molfino

I'm sorry, but Cena and Rollins are just fucking hugging at this point..


----------



## finalnight

Therapy said:


> lol @ that piped in chant


Yeah wtf, no one in camera view is chanting...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Therapy

Thunderous piped in crowd...


----------



## harlemheat

I may be the oddball, but Ambrose doesn't do it for me. Over acts it all.


----------



## Bad For Business

More piped in chants, and they've apparently lowered the crowd mics massively.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Dr. Jones said:


> My mom just came in and watched Cena come out. She said he looked like a dickhead. She had never seen him before


So we can now add your mom to the list of people more over than Batista tonight...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## goldigga

Bad For Business said:


> Piped in "Lets go Cena" chants


Its so obvious aswell its not even funny anymore


----------



## Punkholic

The Wyatts will interfere and attack Cena. I think it's pretty obvious.


----------



## MutableEarth

ROman Reigns chants :lol


----------



## legendfan97

LOL Roman Reigns!


----------



## Blueforce7

Roman Reigns chant. Good crowd.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Reigns chants lol

So Christian's back huh? Still not watching Smackdown :brock


----------



## -XERO-

Word.


----------



## Londrick

tag in bryan already so he can show these guys how to work


----------



## TJC93

Does Reigns ever flick his head properly? :lmao


----------



## LKRocks

I'm really digging Reigns. This guy should get a babyface run during the summer


----------



## TripleG

No no no Cole. 

Reigns is the Minotaur, Rollins is the Ninja, and Ambrose is the Maniac.


----------



## Cyon

Reigns and his hair :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12

Bryan on the side: ...


----------



## Punkholic

"Roman Reigns" chants! :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Dr. Jones said:


> My mom just came in and watched Cena come out. She said he looked like a dickhead. She had never seen him before


Can I swap your mom for mine? My mother's in the CeNation :no:


----------



## Callisto

Cameraman is doing the L'Oreal close ups of Reigns on purpose.


----------



## Arca9

So no Punk/Kane it's looking less likely we'll see Wyatt. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Therapy

y2j4lyf said:


> Reigns chants lol
> 
> So Christian's back huh? Still not watching Smackdown :brock


He'll be injured again in weeks.. I don't wish it on him but he's damaged fragile goods at this point in his career


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

A Roman Reigns chant?


----------



## Bad For Business

Sad, but in a few months, Cena will be burying Reigns. Fuck WWE


----------



## Honey Bucket

Christian's back!

























...will be injured again in three weeks.


----------



## TakerFreak

Roman Reigns chant! I guess they dont like Cena so they chant his name....


----------



## Osize10

LKRocks said:


> I'm really digging Reigns. This guy should get a babyface run during the summer


Nah we got unfinished business to take care of


----------



## Waffelz

This crowd hasn't shat on wwe as expected.


----------



## Londrick

Fuck this is boring, tag in Bryan already.


----------



## finalnight

Looks like the sound engineers have switched the system to "SmackDown" mode early

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos

Super Sheamus and Super Cena!!!!!


----------



## ~Eazy~

Those Roman Reigns chants were piped in, Roman Reigns isn't over whatsoever.


----------



## kennedy=god

Love how everybody is always happy that Christian is back at first, only to find out he's not doing anything notable. He's the Mini-Jericho.


----------



## Fissiks

Waffelz said:


> This crowd hasn't shat on wwe as expected.


muted mics and the ability not to keep in sync killed the crowd


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Can I swap your mom for mine? My mother's in the CeNation :no:


Looks like you've got your priorities straight...


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Niccas still on that conspiracy shit every time someone dares cheer Cena. Nevermind all the signs & merchandise on these motherfuckers. :rudy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## magictrevor

Why is Cena even in this match. Even if Wyatt's come out and attack him during this match, it should have been done separately.


----------



## Punkholic

Do you guys think we'll see Punk and Kane on SD this Friday after their absence tonight?


----------



## -XERO-

JBL
:lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil

You not think Reigns is getting a _little bit_ of an overpush?

4 eliminations at Survivor Series
12 elimination at Rumble


----------



## Banez

Sheamus would fit in the moon


----------



## birthday_massacre

So reigns eliminated a lot of the joke entrants in the RR.

those don't even count.


----------



## High_King

Reigns looks like something out of twilight


----------



## dan the marino

Arca9 said:


> So no Punk/Kane it's looking less likely we'll see Wyatt.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wyatt will probably interfere tonight and attack Cena sometime.

No idea about Punk but him not showing up and nobody mentioning him alongside his random last tweet a few hours back is a little worrying.


----------



## Bad For Business

Waffelz said:


> This crowd hasn't shat on wwe as expected.


They have, they've turned the mics down on the broadcast, been reading tweets from people who are there, it's much louder in the arena apparently.


----------



## ACSplyt

Inb4 The Wyatts interfere setting up a DQ win for Team Cena and then Sheamus turning heel after.


----------



## cindel25

Did Ambrose eat Cena face yet? Crazy ass but damn I still hit it


----------



## autechrex

Seeing Ambrose and Axel go bald before our eyes every week is depressing.


----------



## Molfino

Soo. WWE Logic. Put on the most disappointing and boring PPV's and Raws possible, in order to lure people into a 6 month contract of WWE network? Okay...


----------



## Arcade

LigerJ81 said:


> Christian Returns on..... Smackdown
> 
> Why not Raw? :draper2


Cause the Blue brand is supreme .


----------



## y2j4lyf

I'm glad Lobster Head is better and all, but he's still just as boring, unfortunately.


----------



## finalnight

Damn you can hear much they muted the crowd mics during that db chant a second ago.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

You can hear the WWE turning down the mics as they chant for Daniel Bryan when he isn't in the ring


----------



## autechrex

Hopefully Rollins still wears the swat gear when he's on his own, under armor and all. He looks way too fucking cool to let it go.


----------



## Punkholic

WWE has definitely turned down the crowd mics. People on Twitter are saying it's much louder in the arena.


----------



## Cyon

Ambrose has held the US title since May 2013? Holy shit I didn't even notice.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Arcade said:


> Cause the Blue brand is supreme .


Shit, everything else about the product suggests it's 2009.


----------



## Londrick

:yes 

Bryan = Jesus


----------



## genocide_cutter

Molfino said:


> Soo. WWE Logic. Put on the most disappointing and boring PPV's and Raws possible, in order to lure people into a 6 month contract of WWE network? Okay...


Oh know brilliant!


----------



## LightyKD

Arcade said:


> Cause the Blue brand is supreme .


Yeeeeessss SmackDown >>> Impact >>>>>>>>>RAW


----------



## LKRocks

D-Bry is being treated like a legend. Something's going down


----------



## World's Best

cindel25 said:


> Did Ambrose eat Cena face yet? Crazy ass but damn I still hit it


What the hell are you smoking?


----------



## KingLobos

Seth Rollins is quickly becoming the joke of the SHield


----------



## Bushmaster

But but but but but it's only the Yes chants that are over not Daniel Bryan himself. Amazing how he can always wake up a dead crowd, haven't seen a superstar that could do that in years. His "wrestling" wakes up crowds which is so unique these days.


----------



## dan the marino

y2j4lyf said:


> I'm glad Lobster Head is better and all, but he's still just as boring, unfortunately.


Yup, unfortunately.


----------



## TJC93

birthday_massacre said:


> So reigns eliminated a lot of the joke entrants in the RR.
> 
> those don't even count.



Raven, Al Snow, Perry Saturn, Steve Blackman, Grand Master Sexay, Honky Tonk Man, Rock, Tazz, Albert, Crash Holly. Kanes werent that much better tbf


----------



## birthday_massacre

Punkholic said:


> WWE has definitely turned down the crowd mics. People on Twitter are saying it's much louder in the arena.


HHH and Vince's new motto.

If we can't bury Daniel Bryan we will bury the WWE universe


----------



## TripleG

If they set up that rumored DB Vs. Sheamus match for Mania here, I'll puke.


----------



## JC00

Cyon said:


> Ambrose has held the US title since May 2013? Holy shit I didn't even notice.


And hasn't defended it on TV since at least October.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sheamus with that Hogan leg drop!


----------



## Osize10

I will always respect Sheamus as a worker


----------



## Tardbasher12

WHY does Daniel Bryan not do the Romero Special more?


----------



## Punkholic

Nice to see this match get so much time. It's always great to see Bryan in the ring.


----------



## Amber B

All of those fucking colors.


----------



## Therapy

lol.. WWE still trying those fake chants... Embarassing...


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Omg 
Commentary is so darn bad


----------



## Alicenchains

WHere are those Cena chants coming from


----------



## Osize10

TripleG said:


> If they set up that rumored DB Vs. Sheamus match for Mania here, I'll puke.


I know that would be awful


----------



## finalnight

Did cena get an endorsement or something? His boxers show every match now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best

Those piped in Cena chants. Hardly anyone in that audience is saying anything.


----------



## KingLobos

Which is worse?

WWE 2k commentary or real life commentary?


----------



## LKRocks

There's no doubt that the company now sees Bryan as a main eventer. So what the hell will happen at EC?


----------



## rocknblues81

Molfino said:


> Soo. WWE Logic. Put on the most disappointing and boring PPV's and Raws possible, in order to lure people into a 6 month contract of WWE network? Okay...


Does that matter since their selling point is old shit?


----------



## Bad For Business

This editing is a joke. It's a live show, let it be live you ignoramus', don't edit it.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

TJC93 said:


> Raven, Al Snow, Perry Saturn, Steve Blackman, Grand Master Sexay, Honky Tonk Man, Rock, Tazz, Albert, Crash Holly. Kanes werent that much better tbf


Half of those guys are legends.


----------



## Tardbasher12

WWE has done it. They've created piped in chants for Monday Night Raw, a live show. :fpalm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Is Rollins wearing that scuba gear so he doesn't drown in all the flooding bitches cause around him?


----------



## Gutwrench

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Where's the Wyatt's? this raw sucks


I hear ya.


----------



## TheDarkEnigma

where's CM Punk? if he doesn't appear that's fucked up


----------



## Punked Up

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH and Vince's new motto.
> 
> If we can't bury Daniel Bryan we will bury the WWE universe



How could this comparison be made? How could one experience the loudness of the crowd on TV and live?


----------



## birthday_massacre

TJC93 said:


> Raven, Al Snow, Perry Saturn, Steve Blackman, Grand Master Sexay, Honky Tonk Man, Rock, Tazz, Albert, Crash Holly. Kanes werent that much better tbf


Fair enough but from that list the only "joke" one is really Honky Tonk Man. The rest of the ones he through out were full timers.


----------



## Punkholic

Those piped in Cena chants doe!


----------



## Emotion Blur

KingLobos said:


> Which is worse?
> 
> WWE 2k commentary or real life commentary?


2K, at least its commentary is programmed to stay on-topic.


----------



## Molfino

Bring back Little Jimmy for goodness sake...


----------



## checkcola

Man, Bryan is just on another level than everyone else in terms of crowd bond


----------



## rocknblues81

KingLobos said:


> Which is worse?
> 
> WWE 2k commentary or real life commentary?


You can tell the difference?


----------



## all in all...

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH and Vince's new motto.
> 
> If we can't bury Daniel Bryan we will bury the WWE universe


NEW?!

for decades...see RR '92 ending


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Geez I wonder whose gonna win this match, lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Alicenchains said:


> WHere are those Cena chants coming from


The PA system.


----------



## Marrakesh

Are they really piping in Cena chants?


----------



## Punkholic

I'm very surprised and a little disappointed they didn't follow up on the Kane/Punk feud tonight. I was looking forward to it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Is Rollins wearing that scuba gear so he doesn't drown in all the flooding bitches cause around him?


These broads are clearly DEHYDRATED, so he's in no danger of drowning. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Your_Solution

LKRocks said:


> There's no doubt that the company now sees Bryan as a main eventer. So what the hell will happen at EC?


Yeah they see him as main event, but that doesnt necessarily mean they see him as WM main event.

I wouldnt be surprised if they give him the title after extreme rules...but I'm still holding out hope that they're changing the original WM plans


----------



## Legion3

Winner here is so obvious..


----------



## Waffelz

If wyatts interfere, will they really have The Shield win?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

InTheAirTonight said:


> Half of those guys are legends.


:lmao


----------



## vacuous

ya i dont here much loud chanting 4 brian now! hahaha betista has won the crowd!!!!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TJC93

InTheAirTonight said:


> Half of those guys are legends.



So were Reigns' and some of them will be in the future


----------



## KingLobos

I can't wait until one of these days where they put on that PA chant, and it suddenly glitches out and stops mid chant.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Punked Up said:


> How could this comparison be made? How could one experience the loudness of the crowd on TV and live?


You can hear when the DB chants start to get loud, they slowly start to turn down the volume. I have surround sound on my TV, its really easy to tell.

Its just like its easy to tell when they mess with the sound on SD shows


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Wait, how do you know those Cena chants were piped in?


----------



## Headliner

The Wyatts are going to come out and attack Cena again. I'm wondering if Bork will take out Bryan.


----------



## Osize10

wait wait wait....who drove the car last week? WTF


----------



## High_King

Bryan fans really do expect too much


----------



## Amber B

Rollins wears that gear so damn well. Splooge


----------



## Bray Wyatt

At least Batista isn't the main event. Him winning the Rumble was like being fisted by the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Bad For Business

More piped in chants, for fucks sake, this is like the 5th time in this match alone


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

The Cena chants are coming from the crowd idiots. You're really telling me that none of you can see the signs and merchandise?


----------



## TripleG

How many nicknames is Cole going to give Rollins? Jeez.


----------



## Therapy

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Wait, how do you know those Cena chants were piped in?


Oh I don't know.. The crowd isn't moving, mouths aren't moving and their hands are planted squarely under their ass


----------



## y2j4lyf

Are they playing those chants through the speakers or something? Because no one is standing up


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

OK, are they fucking with the crowd noise? Something isn't right here...


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> All of those fucking colors.


----------



## LigerJ81

Reign withat Swagger


----------



## Cyon

Dat dropkick tho


----------



## Emotion Blur

I thought you guys were overreacting with the "piped-in" garbage...I take it back. There was no movement on any camera.


----------



## all in all...

that was pretty cool


----------



## TJC93

TripleG said:


> How many nicknames is Cole going to give Rollins? Jeez.



The Human Spider incoming!


----------



## Molfino

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Wait, how do you know those Cena chants were piped in?


Cause not a fan's mouth is moving or any activity, yet it sounds as if they are all jumping for Cena and the sound is echoing through the PA system like everyone is participating


----------



## checkcola

Bray Wyatt said:


> At least Batista isn't the main event. Him winning the Rumble was like being fisted by the Incredible Hulk.


He got middle of the show Orton treatment


----------



## Phillies3:16

The superman punch can't stop superman.


----------



## Bushmaster

That spot is great, my favorite move that Reigns does. Way better than his 2 other moves.


----------



## Larfleeze

This crowd fucking sucks


----------



## Punkholic

Wyatts are going to attack Cena, definitely. I wonder if Brock will do the same with Bryan, though.


----------



## Bad For Business

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Wait, how do you know those Cena chants were piped in?


It's always the same sound, real chants would vary from arena to arena.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who's Roland, JBL?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Superman just punched Clark Kent! or is it the other way around? or did Bizarro punch Superman? I'm confused


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Therapy said:


> Oh I don't know.. The crowd isn't moving, mouths aren't moving and their hands are planted squarely under their ass


:cena4


----------



## Hammertron

rollins the rapscallion


----------



## INFERN0

damn reigns has a knee injury


----------



## Robbyfude

"we're running out of time" lol


----------



## Buckley

INFERN0 said:


> damn reigns has a knee injury


wat


----------



## Waffelz

Ambrose :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12

Cena can't sell for shit. Bring in Bryan or Sheamus.


----------



## ABAS

Ref: "We're running out of time."


----------



## genocide_cutter

The wyatt's better interfere


----------



## checkcola

Robbyfude said:


> "we're running out of time" lol


I heard that too, time to get that hot tag going :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

What are you guys on about with the crowd noise? My focus isn't completely on the match, i hear the chants. Are you saying that they are all piped in?


----------



## RiverFenix

TripleG said:


> How many nicknames is Cole going to give Rollins? Jeez.


The Architect. The Surgeon, The Aerialist...


----------



## Bad For Business

WTF is ambrose doing? :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Wait, how do you know those Cena chants were piped in?





Boxes-With-Gods said:


> The Cena chants are coming from the crowd idiots. You're really telling me that none of you can see the signs and merchandise?


:floyd1 Exactly lol. People actually have convinced themselves everything is a work. :floyd1 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

Lol at that one guy chanting "Cena, Cena, Cena." :lmao


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Shield are definitely winning this, will lead to breakup too.


----------



## TJC93

Robbyfude said:


> "we're running out of time" lol


Another 15 mins left as well, shit gon go down


----------



## KingLobos

How do we know the chants aren't real????

THOSE CHANT'S AIN'T GOT NO PANCAKE MIX


----------



## Cyon

Thanks for telling how much time we have left, ref.


----------



## El Barto

Cena getting dat Goldberg treatment.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bad For Business said:


> It's always the same sound, real chants would vary from arena to arena.


Not to mention this crowd has sucked at getting in synch with each other for the whole show, but with the Cena chant its perfect LOL


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Reigns gives the SUPERMAN punch to SUPERMAN Cena.


----------



## Masked4Kane

Rollins mocking Cena and Sheamus )


----------



## Waffelz

ROLLINS! :lol


----------



## Londrick

Sidewinder400 said:


> Ref: "We're running out of time."


:ti

WWE is GOAT right now.


----------



## Shadowcran

At this point, every cheer or boo is being piped in. The crowd is doing absolutely nothing. 

Maybe they'll start piping in crowds next, rofl.


----------



## Punkholic

"We're running out of time!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Fissiks

lol using Bryan to start Cena chants.


----------



## Molfino

Something decent better happen fast. I didn't think it was possible to die of boredom but i'm becoming breathless...


----------



## RiverFenix

The ringside to apron "drop kick" is sweet and all, but Reign's little swag shimmy has gotta go. He's supposed to be an all business ass kicker type.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Cena doing his best Ricky Morton without the fantastic selling part.*


----------



## Cyon

Cena's face :lmao :lmao

Fucking christ


----------



## all in all...

birthday_massacre said:


> Not to mention this crowd has sucked at getting in synch with each other for the whole show, but with the Cena chant its perfect LOL


he's got the best fans :brees


----------



## INFERN0

why is cena the babyface in peril


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Seth mocking Sheamus was hilarious lol.


----------



## Waffelz

Nice selling from Cena there.


----------



## checkcola

JBL selling like Ambrose is going to pin Cena in that spot, yeah righ


----------



## Punkholic

That guy constantly chanting for Cena is fucking annoying.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Londrick said:


> :ti
> 
> WWE is GOAT right now.


:bully4 Wtf wit dat sig...


----------



## all in all...

ffs


----------



## Cyon

AA OUTTA NOWHERE :lmao


----------



## Masked4Kane

Daniel Bryan on fire! YES YES YES!


----------



## Headliner

Sooo Ambrose kinda no sold that F-U a little bit.

FLYIN BRYAN THO.


----------



## Jmacz

Please dont have Sheamus fuck this up


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Ewwww, a Cena chant


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cena hits the AA.

DAT SELLING.

:ti


----------



## Shadowcran

Time for the real star


----------



## TJC93

Kick his head off Sheamus!


----------



## LigerJ81

The Wyatts to interfere


----------



## Bubba Chuck

LOOK AT DAT GOAT!!! :yes


----------



## TripleG

Motherfucking Bryan!!! 

Best Hot Tag guy in the biz!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Sheamus heel turn incoming.


----------



## finalnight

Sheamus turn inc...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS

Bryan stealing Rock's kick up


----------



## Punkholic

Dat pop for Bryan! :mark:


----------



## The Matt Reptar

I gotta bad feeling about Sheamus...


----------



## cindel25

Someone in reddit said the crowd was Dead Silent lol


----------



## INFERN0

YES! roman reigns saves


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Cena fucked that spear up.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Cena just injured himself


----------



## Cyon

Spearmania!


----------



## Headliner

Botched spear on Cena but Reigns cockiness is fucking awesome.


----------



## Therapy

Cena botched the fuck out of selling that spear


----------



## y2j4lyf

Reigns going HAM


----------



## High_King

Cena fucked that spear up


----------



## all in all...

sheamus standing there like a dunce


----------



## World's Best

LOL Cena fucked up that spear


----------



## Shadowcran

Did Cena just botch Reign's spear?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bryan has the crowd in the crowd in the palm of his hand!


----------



## KingLobos

Cena botched 

ffs


----------



## RiverFenix

Cena just wreck his knee?


----------



## Prayer Police

Roman speared the hell out of Cena's leg


----------



## TripleG

Daniel Bryan just kneed you in the face bitch!


----------



## Molfino

WTF did john cena do, jumping with his kness up with a spear?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

VINTAGE TYLER BLACK THO!


----------



## Bushmaster

They def have a Rocket firmly planted up Reigns ass. Dude just speared Sheamus and Cena, i have never seen a guy get booked this well.


----------



## Arcade

cindel25 said:


> Someone in reddit said the crowd was Dead Silence lol


Crowd seemed pretty silent before the AA.


----------



## Punkholic

Reigns spearing Cena and Sheamus! :mark:


----------



## checkcola

*Only his name is over*


----------



## TJC93

Come on Sheamus where are you motherfucker


----------



## kokepepsi

why did cena jump?

Spear to the nuts


----------



## El Barto

Cena fucking up spots


----------



## Con27

wtf was Cena doing for that spear?


----------



## Fanboi101

Punkholic said:


> That guy constantly chanting for Cena is fucking annoying.


It's Bryan and not even he can get fans to chant for cena :lmao:lmao


----------



## Osize10

Bryan and Rollins on repeat please...forever please


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Daniel Bryan wakes the crowd up. What a surprise.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ROLLINS getting some shine. I love it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Cena would've won the match single-handedly, but he took an arrow a spear to the knee. 8*D


----------



## wkdsoul

Canr even take a spear.. which is standing up, and waiting.. lol.


----------



## LigerJ81

I took a Spear to the Knee :cena3


----------



## finalnight

Lol stagehand ran in front of hard camera...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all...

rollins dead on the outside lol


----------



## Marrakesh

So wyatts interfere and no one is in the chamber yet......... How original. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Amber B

God bless you, Seth.


----------



## Legion3

That was a botch spear on Cena


----------



## INFERN0

god he looks such a retard


----------



## bjnelson19705

ShowStopper said:


> ROLLINS getting some shine. I love it.


This.


----------



## TJC93

Wrong guy Sheamus you cunt!


----------



## Punkholic

Damn! What a kick!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Ambrose selling the Brogue Kick :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Get Sheamus the fuck out of there. I want to see more Bryan.


----------



## King Gimp

Great match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

That looked like a stiff kick by Fella.

Shield matches are always awesome. I give these guys credit.


----------



## checkcola

This match rules


----------



## TNAwesomeness

lol his foot got stuck in his face


----------



## xdryza

This is just lovely. THIS is what fans wanna see.


----------



## El Barto

Wyatt time


----------



## Bushmaster

Molfino said:


> WTF did john cena do, jumping with his kness up with a spear?


Cena always jumps into the spear for some unknown reason.

Just give Reigns the title :lol, guy is being booked like god.


----------



## Therapy

God I hate when Cena looks to the crowd for approval.


----------



## TJC93

Thought Cena was going heel then


----------



## Shadowcran

Lol, Skyrim fans abound here.

spear to the knee


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Molfino said:


> WTF did john cena do, jumping with his kness up with a spear?


Play it off as a counter maneuver. Makes more sense tbh


----------



## finalnight

Going to double overtime on Monday Night Raw!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy

Yasssss


----------



## Masked4Kane

Bray Wyatt!


----------



## TripleG

Oh if Cena had turned heel right there and not tagged Bryan...oh man.


----------



## Punkholic

They're here! :mark:


----------



## Cyon

Roman :lol

WYATT


----------



## cindel25

Thank you Wyatt Family


----------



## World's Best

Cena still can't apply the fucking STF properly.


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOOOO!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

Oh fuck this.


----------



## y2j4lyf

RUN :wyatt


----------



## KingLobos

Stupid Cena


----------



## Nolo King

Ugly looking german.

Just like german women.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

The face of reigns :lmao


----------



## The Matt Reptar

oh fucking hell


----------



## Londrick

Two MOTYC's in one night = GOAT raw for 2014.


----------



## checkcola

Man, sucks that the match ends in DQ


----------



## Joseph92

Well it's about time!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Reigns' Samoan Superman strength breaking the STS! :O

WYATT FAM IN THE HIZZOUSE!


----------



## Snapdragon

Why is Sheamus attacking Rowan?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That sucked.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

They're pushing Reigns to pluto


----------



## TJC93

Fucking hell Sheamus you dumb fuck


----------



## El Barto

Christ Reigns even gets to power out of Cena's STF.


----------



## birthday_massacre

So maybe the shield vs the wyatts at EC


----------



## Amber B

....Really?
Really?

Wow....


that's how they win :lmao


I can't :lmao


I can't :lmao


----------



## all in all...

why have a run in if the guys just get fended off?

doesnt make any sense


----------



## Masked4Kane

This could lead to a Shield/Wyatts feud.


----------



## Bushmaster

We might get Wyatts vs Shield now :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12

WYATTS COST SHIELD.
SHIELD VS WYATTS STILL POSSIBLE.


----------



## King Gimp

Nolo King said:


> Ugly looking german.
> 
> Just like german women.


wtf


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf

Way to ruin the ending to a great match


----------



## Your_Solution

SHIELD VS WYATTS INCOMING BABY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Osize10

wyatts vs shield at EC


----------



## INFERN0

WTF is this shit


----------



## 2 Ton 21

The two gingers were fighting each other. Doesn't that violate their code or something?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Shield/Wyatts seeds being planted! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

Wow, what a boring show.


----------



## Cyon

lol this is just :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mainboy

Shield-Wyatt feud being planted


----------



## finalnight

Wow Wyatts vs Shield might still happen YES!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Wyatts caused the shield the chamber match.


----------



## Therapy

lol.. Whole crowd chanting YES but you can't hear anything.. Fucking Vince...


----------



## Legion3

Lol this is stupid. DQ win? Really?


----------



## wpress

Oh shit Wyatts vs Shield at EC????!!!!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Wyatts-Shield!?!?! HERE WE GOOOOO


----------



## TripleG

Oh please tell me this will lead to Shield/Wyatts. PLEASE tell me that is where this will lead!


----------



## PGSucks

Bryan vs. Rollins is always :lenny. 

Oh, and I see WWE planting DEM SEEDS for Wyatts vs. Shield


----------



## sickofcena

shield vs wyatt fam!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

So you still don't see you getting Cena , Sheamus and Daniels vs Wyatt Family vs Sheild at WM30 with Hogan making the save for team babyface


----------



## Headliner

This would be perfect for Shield/Wyatt at Mania.


----------



## Death Rider

If that leads to Wyatt vs the Shield at EC :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

Yep, MIGHTY KRANG will probably get his wish. Shield vs Wyatts is probably a lock now.


----------



## Londrick

Bryan in Chamber = I'm ordering.


----------



## Stone Hot

Shield vs Wyatts at WM please!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyer

Shield vs Wyatts? Great match though!


----------



## Con27

A DQ victory to qualify for the elimination chamber lol


----------



## Amber B

Sit the fuck down, Reigns.


----------



## Evolution

:jay


----------



## cindel25

Wyatt vs Shield please


----------



## Molfino

FUCK OFF WWE. Clearly see everyone chanting Yes bit completely muted!!


----------



## Kabraxal

Shield/Wyatt feud... really.. please.. please PLEASE!


----------



## The Matt Reptar

Thank god Sheamus didn't attack Bryan.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

SHIELD vs Wyatt... if done right, there's potential for a nice long feud between these two teams.


----------



## Bad For Business

Predictable ending is predictable.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I think we finally have it Wyatts vs Shield :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

That was great ME match :durant3


----------



## Cyon

This better lead to Wyatt Family vs the Shield


----------



## theatb

What. Wyatts and Shield?!


----------



## dan the marino

Wow, pretty sure Reigns is the first person to power out of the STFU. They're really pushing this guy too the moon, way too quickly...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Great match, meh finish, which is especially meh-inducing since the Family is gunning for Cena instead of going through with the often-wanted feud with The Shield. Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns going apeshit post-match was pretty funny, though.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Raw going off on time, the heck?


----------



## Asenath

Shield v. Wyatts? Bryan has a bid to EC? 

I am OK with this.


----------



## TJC93

Shield/Wyatts woo but that ending was fucking awful


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dark match is probably Bryan, Sheamus and Cena vs Wyatts vs Shield


----------



## LKRocks

WE ARE O THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA. THEY'RE GOING WITH SHIELD VS WYATTS. DANIEL MIGHT HAVE A SHOT AT MAIN EVENTING MAINA


----------



## El_Absoluto

Shield vs Wyatt Family at WM should be epic


----------



## *Eternity*

Wyatt vs Shield at either EC or Mania?

Shit just got real.


----------



## Fatcat

WWE muting the crowd fail.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Can we talk about how the crowd was totally muted tonight, and how they unmuted in spots??? It is so obvious they want to control this shit. Unbelievable.


----------



## Nolo King

The Shield versus the Wyatts in a WWE stock on a pole match.


----------



## Therapy

Vince was hammering the mute button on the crowd..


----------



## INFERN0

look at that midget celebrating "yes yes yes" i just got a cheap win 

this sucks ass man, shoulda been reigns winning the EC


----------



## Leon Knuckles

This is crazy. I love how all the feuds are intermingled now. I aint complaining about Bryan. All the pieces will fall in place by Mania.


----------



## GCA-FF

That's how the match and Raw ends??? :\


----------



## Marston

So no punk tonight at all


----------



## goldigga

How can you complain about that finish. It protects the shield, Bryan is now in the chamber and the Wyatt/Shield fued can now begin!!


----------



## Punkholic

Wyatts/Shield at Mania? :mark:


----------



## kennedy=god

Shields vs Wyatts either at WM or EC then. Not sure I'm happy about that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Snapdragon said:


> Why is Sheamus attacking Rowan?


Ginger on ginger crime = RATINGS. :vince$


----------



## Edgehead41190

No Punk. Wow


----------



## Vyer

Hmm...where was Punk?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Crowd doing the "YES!" hand movements and yet you couldn't hear any fucking sound :lol

Fuck sakes.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Headliner said:


> This would be perfect for Shield/Wyatt at Mania.


Yeah, fuck it being at EC. MANIA PLEASE.


----------



## kokepepsi

That was awkward

Crowd was silent for the end like they had no idea what just happened


----------



## Omega Creed

sooo...were finally gonna get shield vs wyatts??


----------



## vacuous

ya u guys r dum! cena don't have no fake cheers????


----------



## Evolution

Save Wyatt's/Shield for mania.

Have the Shield cost the Wyatts something at EC, feud therefore fully in swing/ready.


----------



## J-Coke

So all I know is that Bryan has one more chance to main event WrestleMania but in terms of creative direction, it's up in the air!


----------



## checkcola

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Wow, pretty sure Reigns is the first person to power out of the STFU. They're really pushing this guy too the moon, way too quickly...


Cena's purpose in that match was to make Reigns look good


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Reigns is being built up like a GOD. Not even Cena got this kind of booking at the beginning.


----------



## Odo

INFERN0 said:


> look at that midget celebrating "yes yes yes" i just got a cheap win
> 
> this sucks ass man, shoulda been reigns winning the EC


Go back to bed mate


----------



## LKRocks

Guys, it's not been muted. People in cleveland are lazy and they're just doing the arm motions.


----------



## jacobdaniel

So hopefully we get The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family at EC. The Shield loses and blame one another for it, which leads to a triple threat between the Shield at Mania. That's how I'd book it anyway.


----------



## Arcade

Pretty good Raw. Looks like there's still hope for Bryan.


----------



## Legion3

*Re: Official Let's All Boycott But Not Really Boycott Raw Discussion Thread - 1/27/14*

Shield vs Wyatts???

How come we barely hear the YES chants?


----------



## MajinTrunks

Bryan in Elimination Chamber = YES!
The Sheild vs The Wyatts = YES!
Christian Returns this Friday!!! = YES!
No Punk = ??????


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Official Let's All Boycott But Not Really Boycott Raw Discussion Thread - 1/27/14*

Really upset Punk and Kane weren't on the show.


----------



## vacuous

*Re: Official Let's All Boycott But Not Really Boycott Raw Discussion Thread - 1/27/14*

and da crowd didn't even do a loud yes at the end! betista is best!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

Bryan walking in and retaining the title at WM wont be the same then him walking in as challenger and wining it


----------



## Molfino

WWE...See the next time you mute the fucking crowds and pipe in cena chants, you can turn your shitty show sideways, and shove it straight up your candy ass


----------



## ReignOfReigns

Bryan isn't winning the chamber you marks. Sheamus will screw him out of it and Orton will retain. It's a ruse.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Official Let's All Boycott But Not Really Boycott Raw Discussion Thread - 1/27/14*



vacuous said:


> and da crowd didn't even do a loud yes at the end! betista is best!!!


They turned the mics down


----------



## alcatraz216

How is wwe promoting their champion again and when I'd Ambrose going to defend that title? Just asking


----------



## TJC93

Kane/Punk last night feels kinda pointless


----------



## Da MastaMind

:floyd1


----------



## checkcola

ReignOfReigns said:


> Sheamus will screw him out of it and Orton will retain. It's a ruse.


Sheamus should be trying to win the title for himself. Just saying.


----------



## cindel25

Did they really not addressed Punk & Kane? Tsk tragic


----------



## Punkholic

Reigns is a future World Champion. He's amazing and it looks like WWE loves him and is gonna push him big. Good for him. He deserves it.


----------



## Fissiks

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Reigns is being built up like a GOD. Not even Cena got this kind of booking at the beginning.


well Cena only got this booking once Bork left but Bork was definitely getting superman pushing from the start.


----------



## KingLobos

I can't believe there are still people who think Punk is gonna stick around. It's clear he is not going to re up his contract. He has no long term booking, and has been coasting for months. All of you Punk marks were saying wait until the Royal Rumble. Well now what?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

The fact WWE is going measures to pipe chants and mute the crowd (if true) shows there is no hope at all for Bryan. They're going every length.


----------



## bjnelson19705

checkcola said:


> Sheamus should be trying to win the title for himself. Just saying.


This.


----------



## Punkholic

TJC93 said:


> Kane/Punk last night feels kinda pointless


Let's hope we get a follow up of their feud on Smackdown.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Wyatts/Shield looks set for EC, again isn't that match better suited for Mania? 

Decent RAW papering over cracks from the Rumble.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123

USA network shouldn't have aired that upcoming tv show on RAW right after the show ends if WWE RAW is a kid show. Shame on you USA network!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Not a very entertaining RAW.


----------



## Cyon

So I guess Sheamus isn't turning heel...yet. Was so ready for him to screw Bryan.

Probably at EC like others are suggesting.


----------



## p862011

Edgehead41190 said:


> No Punk. Wow


dont you get it

made more sense for a useless divas match,fandango vs r truth for some random reason


----------



## morris3333

*Re: Official Let's All Boycott But Not Really Boycott Raw Discussion Thread - 1/27/14*

John Cena, Daniel Bryan,Sheamus go to face The Wyatt Family on raw next week


----------



## dan the marino

Stone Hot said:


> Bryan walking in and retaining the title at WM wont be the same then him walking in as challenger and wining it


Agreed. Which is why he's not winning and we're still getting the Seamus/Bryan match.

They blew their big chance at having Bryan winning the Rumble. It ain't happening now. My only hope is that we still get the Triple H/Bryan match.

Overall decent show. Lack of Punk was strange but there was also a lack of fuckery which is always good. No Sandow too is really disappointing but not surprising.


----------



## PGSucks

Well, the lack of PHIL was disappointing, but from what I've read, the opening segment was great. I enjoyed the Bork/Batista/Orton segment and the main event/overrun was awesome. Decent show


----------



## combolock

They are not muting the crowds....and whoever thinks they are do not know Cleveland is a terrible city.


----------



## Stone Hot

YoungGun_UK said:


> Wyatts/Shield looks set for EC, again isn't that match better suited for Mania?
> 
> Decent RAW papering over cracks from the Rumble.


it can still happen at WM


----------



## JAROTO

ReignOfReigns said:


> Bryan isn't winning the chamber you marks. Sheamus will screw him out of it and Orton will retain. It's a ruse.


^^THIS


----------



## Nolo King

Thats it?

What a forgettable episode.


----------



## El_Absoluto

What I think after RTWM first RAW:

1.- Wyatt vs Shield should be epic, I dont love the idea of Ambrose being face but Im ok if its only for a couple of months.
2.- We need more Punk.
3.- There is no way DB is headlining this WM
4.- Rollings vs DB could be gold down the line.
5.- Lesnar vs Batista seems more likely than an Orton vs Batista main event.
6.- Who will be Undertakers rival?
6.- Cena sucks.


----------



## RyanPelley

God damn, I love Roman Reigns. Fave 5!


----------



## SpeedStick

KingLobos said:


> I can't believe there are still people who think Punk is gonna stick around. It's clear he is not going to re up his contract. He has no long term booking, and has been coasting for months. All of you Punk marks were saying wait until the Royal Rumble. Well now what?


Punk, Mysterio and Del rio will not be around much longer


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I'm a Punk fan but that ME made me forget he existed, which speaks volumes.


----------



## Lordhhhx

of course Kane/punk will not be addresed tonight since Punk is the Face of smackdown now.

wich has been gettin over 3 million viewers now unk

+ awesome raw aint even mad about the rumble anymore the future of wwe is Golden.
:ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## jaybyrd18

combolock said:


> They are not muting the crowds....and whoever thinks they are do not know Cleveland is a terrible city.


ignorant.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Batista surely was impressive tonight.*


----------



## SP103

Faction on Faction crime right there. 

I like it.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Fissiks said:


> well Cena only got this booking once Bork left but Bork was definitely getting superman pushing from the start.


I guess we should expect to see Reigns go over Brock, Sting, Batista AND Orton then because Brock went over every big name including the Rock. May haps we'll see Reigns go over Cena?

fpalm

Reigns is not the guy, Vince. Just wait a little longer, don't weaken the strength of everyone else's popularity for his sake.


----------



## holy

ReignOfReigns said:


> Bryan isn't winning the chamber you marks. Sheamus will screw him out of it and Orton will retain. It's a ruse.


This. There's no point in being excited about Bryan possibly winning chamber cause he's supposed to wrestle Sheamus at WM . Orton has been built up as the top heel since Summerslam so he's gonna enter WM as champion against Batista.

Seriously, who thought it was a good idea to do Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus at WM? We went from Bryan possibly wrestling HHH at WM,to Bryan possibly wrestling HBK at WM, to Bryan possibly winning Royal Rumble and the title at Mania.....to him wrestling Sheamus at WM? fpalm


----------



## cl_theo

KingLobos said:


> I can't believe there are still people who think Punk is gonna stick around. It's clear he is not going to re up his contract. He has no long term booking, and has been coasting for months. All of you Punk marks were saying wait until the Royal Rumble. Well now what?


Guess cm punk vs rock fan wars is still going strong


----------



## Bushmaster

combolock said:


> They are not muting the crowds....and whoever thinks they are do not know Cleveland is a terrible city.


----------



## Omega_VIK

I missed who wrestled Lesnar?


----------



## Marrakesh

Omega_VIK said:


> I missed who wrestled Lesnar?


A chair.


----------



## TheMechXYZ

Teddy Long should be the new GM with all these tag team matches.


----------



## checkcola

Omega_VIK said:


> I missed who wrestled Lesnar?


Just bait and switch to keep some eye balls around deep into the show


----------



## KingLobos

Lesnar is too valuable to wrestle on petty shows


----------



## RyanPelley

I'm looking forward to Wyatts / Shield. But Bryan still has unfinished business with Bray, as does Cena, while both want to go after Orton, as does Batista and Lesnar.

It's one giant fucking warfare where everyone hates everyone and it's pretty awesome!


----------



## Vyer

Omega_VIK said:


> I missed who wrestled Lesnar?


No one, but he beat up Cody and Goldust.


----------



## Molfino

combolock said:


> They are not muting the crowds....and whoever thinks they are do not know Cleveland is a terrible city.


Oh. I see. They must have just been throwing their hands in the air and miming a Yes chant in complete silence..Even the worst crowds aren't that weird.


----------



## DXfan99

It was a ok raw still ok with batsita winning the rumble over roman reigns.


----------



## SpeedStick

holy said:


> This. There's no point in being excited about Bryan possibly winning chamber cause he's supposed to wrestle Sheamus at WM . Orton has been built up as the top heel since Summerslam so he's gonna enter WM as champion against Batista.
> 
> Seriously, who thought it was a good idea to do Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus at WM? We went from Bryan possibly wrestling HHH at WM,to Bryan possibly wrestling HBK at WM, to Bryan possibly winning Royal Rumble and the title at Mania.....to him wrestling Sheamus at WM? fpalm


WWE did this wrong the whole 'Authority' storyline calls for a big babyface payoff, Batista is that payoff? oh well to later now


----------



## Oscirus

It looks like they're still setting up Orton vs Batista so yea lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

checkcola said:


> Just bait and switch to keep some eye balls around deep into the show





Vyer said:


> No one, but he beat up Cody and Goldust.


Well, I didn't missed anything.


----------



## rocknblues81

Vyer said:


> No one, but he beat up Cody and Goldust.


That will show Triple H since he is such a fan of the brothers.


----------



## SovereignVA

Where the hell did this DB vs Sheamus rumor even come from, and why is everyone acting like it's 100% set in stone?


----------



## TheFan06

Tonight felt like a chore to watch if anything


----------



## Honey Bucket

RyanPelley said:


> I'm looking forward to Wyatts / Shield. But Bryan still has unfinished business with Bray, as does Cena, while both want to go after Orton, as does Batista and Lesnar.
> 
> It's one giant fucking warfare where everyone hates everyone and it's pretty awesome!


Bryan could get his long awaited revenge over Bray on an episode of Raw, with some interference from The Shield.

Personally I think they should forget about Cena/Wyatt for now and maybe rekindle it after Mania.


----------



## Odo

cindel25 said:


> Did they really not addressed Punk & Kane? Tsk tragic


Main Smackdown angle, Punk is being used heavily there, probably to try inject some life into it, much like The Shield were last year.


----------



## Invertalon

Arena was very loud most of the night, except for the last few matches it died down. Not sure how it came across on TV though. We had insane volume at points, loudest I've heard. Especially Brock the first time.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Invertalon said:


> Arena was very loud most of the night, except for the last few matches it died down. Not sure how it came across on TV though. We had insane volume at points, loudest I've heard. Especially Brock the first time.


Weird... the crowd sounded dead for Brock on TV.


----------



## Molfino

Anyone else think Cena would look great in a Tutu?...


----------



## henrymark

Sandow hasn't been on raw or smackdown the last week now


----------



## Odo

Can somebody source this Sheamus rumour please? I've not seen it anywhere, and yet everybody seems convinced that its happening


----------



## wonder goat

eh...that wasn't too bad. I thought it dragged for parts of it, but I enjoyed ADR vs. Kofi Kingston and the main event match, even though the ending seemed kind of bullshit to me. But I never really thought all three members of the shield would get into the EC match.


----------



## Marrakesh

henrymark said:


> Sandow hasn't been on raw or smackdown the last week now


Jobber for life now.


----------



## Reaper

YoungGun_UK said:


> Wyatts/Shield looks set for EC, again isn't that match better suited for Mania?
> 
> Decent RAW papering over cracks from the Rumble.


That's because the NAO's will be wrestling at mania for the tag belts against a face Shield. They need people to forget that and be distracted by this Wyatt/Shield feud so HHH can slip it in. Winner of the Wyatt/Shield feud takes on NAO's and it's looking like a Reigns vs Wyatt mania mid-card match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Reaper Jones said:


> That's because the NAO's will be wrestling at mania for the tag belts against a face Shield. They need people to forget that and be distracted by this Wyatt/Shield feud so HHH can slip it in. Winner of the Wyatt/Shield feud takes on NAO's and *it's looking like a Reigns vs Wyatt mania mid-card match*.


LOL no it's not..it's going to be Cena vs. Bray at Mania


----------



## dan the marino

Canelo said:


> Can somebody source this Sheamus rumour please? I've not seen it anywhere, and yet everybody seems convinced that its happening


It might've been Meltzer, but they "leaked" 5 matches schedules for Wrestlemania. Everyone laughed at the Cena/Wyatt match but that seems like it is (or was at least) the plan. Others were pretty obvious: Lesnar/Taker, Batista/Orton for the title, Punk/Triple H, and yes, Seamus/Bryan.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Not the worst Raw ever, definitely better than the last couple of weeks. No Punk, sucked. Heyman promos were really good as usual. Lesnar and Batista being in the same ring was awesome. Shield/Wyatts feud seemingly starting is awesome. 6-man tag was great. Del Rio/Kofi was decent and the Real Americans tag was decent. And of course, we get another golden dose of #BadNewsBarrett, building up his heat. "Can I please have some decorum!?" is getting instant heat for him.

So again, not a bad Raw at all. Only thing that really sucked was no Punk, but it was still a decent show.


----------



## Bfo4jd

Good show overall.


----------



## Odo

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It might've been Meltzer, but they "leaked" 5 matches schedules for Wrestlemania. Everyone laughed at the Cena/Wyatt match but that seems like it is (or was at least) the plan. Others were pretty obvious: Lesnar/Taker, Batista/Orton for the title, Punk/Triple H, and yes, Seamus/Bryan.


Not aiming this at you, but to me, that seems like a load of old honk. Only one I can see is Punk HHH, assuming Punk doesn't just lose the will to live between now and then.


----------



## JasonLives

Its hard to get a hand on who will face Triple H. The rumours say CM Punk, and it does look like it at some points. But then you see Daniel Bryan standing up to Triple H and it just screams "Wrestlemania match". 

What an awful, awful tease if it all ends up with Sheamus at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Your_Solution

Canelo said:


> Not aiming this at you, but to me, that seems like a load of old honk. Only one I can see is Punk HHH, assuming Punk doesn't just lose the will to live between now and then.


You couldnt see them doing Undertaker/Lesnar ? I mean really

Wyatt interfered with Cena's match last night
Sheamus was the first guy out to help Bryan tonight
All the signs of an epically bad WM card are in place

I hope you're right though, but right now the rumors looked like they were legit


----------



## true rebel

Sheamus and Reigns are both getting pretty strong pops.Was that pipped in?


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheFan06 said:


> Tonight felt like a chore to watch if anything


The only thing worth watching was the first and last segment


----------



## Bfo4jd

Yeah, it would be a shame if it ends up with HHH/Punk and Bryan/Sheamus. HHH vs Bryan is what everybody wants at this point. Bryan actually needs a win of that calibre, punk's just coasting and probably leave for few months after the match. Don't want it at all.


----------



## Reaper

Chan Hung said:


> LOL no it's not..it's going to be Cena vs. Bray at Mania


Well, Reigns is getting his first singles match at Mania. It's either Wyatt or Big E at this point. The latter seems more likely, but Reigns is guaranteed getting a singles match and it's not going to be against either Rollins or Ambrose. 

I'm not sure if Ambrose or Rollins will even make the card at this point given their recent booking.


----------



## Reaper

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It might've been Meltzer, but they "leaked" 5 matches schedules for Wrestlemania. Everyone laughed at the Cena/Wyatt match but that seems like it is (or was at least) the plan. Others were pretty obvious: Lesnar/Taker, Batista/Orton for the title, Punk/Triple H, and yes, Seamus/Bryan.


Well, I don't understand why people latch on to WWE's "plans" as though they were gospel. Has anyone ever kept a record of how many times the rumours have been correct or wrong?


----------



## Odo

Your_Solution said:


> You couldnt see them doing Undertaker/Lesnar ? I mean really
> 
> Wyatt interfered with Cena's match last night
> Sheamus was the first guy out to help Bryan tonight
> All the signs of an epically bad WM card are in place
> 
> I hope you're right though, but right now the rumors looked like they were legit


Yeah, I just don't see Taker physically surviving Lesnar (In a real life sense). He knows it, Lesnar knows it, pretty sure Vince knows it too.

Might be wrong of course, but there will be a wheelchair waiting if he goes through with it, cause Lesnar holds back for no-one. Rewatched Summerslam earlier, I'm sure Punk still hasn't recovered.


----------



## true rebel

Reaper Jones said:


> Well, I don't understand why people latch on to WWE's "plans" as though they were gospel. Has anyone ever kept a record of how many times the rumours have been correct or wrong?


Wrestlemania 29 was predicted right.We do not want that again!


----------



## Reaper

true rebel said:


> Wrestlemania 29 was predicted right.We do not want that again!


Every single match on the card?


----------



## Born of Osiris

Reaper Jones said:


> Every single match on the card?


IIRC yes. It was in the Fall of 2012 when we were hearing about Punk/Taker, Brock/HHH and of course Rock/Cena.


----------



## El Dandy

KuroNeko said:


> IIRC yes. It was in the Fall of 2012 when we were hearing about Punk/Taker, Brock/HHH and of course Rock/Cena.


and everybody took a shit on the report when the sheets said Jericho/Fandango.


----------



## Reaper

KuroNeko said:


> IIRC yes. It was in the Fall of 2012 when we were hearing about Punk/Taker, Brock/HHH and of course Rock/Cena.





el dandy said:


> and everybody took a shit on the report when the sheets said Jericho/Fandango.


Interesting. Thanks for the update. I was barely watching and not part of the IWC at the time. So in other words the rumours last night about "potential change in plans for Bryan" are possibly true as well


----------



## Born of Osiris

Reaper Jones said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the update. I was barely watching and not part of the IWC at the time. So in other words the rumours last night about "potential change in plans for Bryan" are possibly true as well


It's possible. Last year was pretty much the most predictable Mania ever. Mostly because Cena "needed" that win against Rocky and the same for Brock/HHH.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

tbf, my 8 year old sister could've predicted WM29.

I've no faith in the dirtsheets. Their predictions are usually obvious and their omissions (Bryan turning "heel" or anything around that. Kane. Cena-Orton unification and the finish etc) are conspicuous. They can always just say "oh well WWE switched it up b/c of us" which makes them useless anyway. They're just generating clicks by making the exact same educated guesses that most of us do. Pay them no real mind. Grain of salt etc.


----------



## Reaper

KuroNeko said:


> It's possible. Last year was pretty much the most predictable Mania ever. Mostly because Cena "needed" that win against Rocky and the same for Brock/HHH.


Well, yah in retrospect I think Cena/Rock II was pretty much guaranteed on the very night of WM 28. Whether leaked or not, there's still some intrigue this year. I mean they could work an angle where Cena wins EC and gives Bryan his promised rematch or something along those lines. Very unlikely I know. But not completely impossible. 

The thing is, regardless of the dirtsheets this year, there is a lot of back and forth and audibles being called. The latest audible being Bryan taken out of the Wyatt family angle with both going over. It was well worked. And at the same time, they continued to work Bryan's quest for the championship. 

After last night's rage, I'm beginning to be more objective and hopeful again  Not that anything at this point would make me spend all my money to go to the States to watch WM live anymore. But I'm staying with my plan to watch till WMXXX at least.


----------



## John Locke

If they're determined to keep Bryan out of the title match at Mania, I'd sure like to see a Bryan/Punk vs. HHH/HBK match as a consolation. I've never been all that interested in Punk/HHH to be honest. This is Bryan's fight.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Well I would say I'm at least a little more hopeful for Bryan being in the Main Event. It would just be to ridiculous having Batista/Orton after the way the crowd reacted to thier promos last night. Adding Bryan would at least enure a hot crowd . But then you have that contract story with Batista which means Batista WILL win the title at Mania no matter what. I just hope it isn't true.


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...llins_Sheamus_Daniel_Bryan_and_John_Cena.html



> - After last night's WWE RAW in Cleveland went off the air, Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns left while Seth Rollins was down in the ring with Sheamus, John Cena and Daniel Bryan. Rollins pleaded with them and tried to escape the ring but was caught and took finishers from all three babyfaces as the crowd chanted "yes!"
> 
> There was no dark main event even thought Randy Orton vs. John Cena was advertised.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Getting closer.. for Mr. Reeves.


----------



## Reaper

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...llins_Sheamus_Daniel_Bryan_and_John_Cena.html


Heh. And that right there is Rollins' future in a nutshell in my arrogant, and pissy opinion. 

Dolph made a career out of selling finishers after shows went off the air. As did Ryder and a few others.


----------



## chronoxiong

Kinda hard for me to judge this week's show. A lot of random stuff happened. The Real Americans defeating Misterio/Sin Cara (loved Zeb Coulter's promo though), R-Truth defeating Fangango, the Battle for Cleveland was weird as The Miz still seems off as a face/heel right now and I could've swore Ziggler did not get an entrance. The Usos got a win over a stock falling team of Axel and Ryback while Del Rio and Kingston had a very lengthy match but ADR won it so nothing new. AJ ate the pinfall loss in the Divas tag team match and sucked that the Rhodes Brothers' rematch for the Tag Titles ended with a Lesnar run-in. Speaking of Lesnar, what a waste of a staredown with Orton and Batista. Back in the old days, we used to get serious brawls but now we get lame watered down promo talks. Batista's return has been lackluster so far and this is not good at all. Lastly, the main event match was cool and I wonder if the finish of the match will lead to a Shield/Wyatt Family match. They can't be happy with the result. No CM Punk in the show at all.


----------



## RFalcao

Was Punk on Raw?


----------



## Omega Creed

im disappointed there no sign of Big E


----------



## #Mark

The show felt like a complete rewrite. No Punk, no Kane, no Big E. No mention of Reigns eliminating Rollins and Ambrose & no mention of Goldust eliminating Cody. Cena completely brushed off the Wyatts costing him the world title and the Wyatts never made their motives clear. Batista and Orton in an odd five minute segment. The whole thing felt strange.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

vanboxmeer said:


> Getting closer.. for Mr. Reeves.


Whoa whoa whoa, what the bastarding shite is this :lmao


----------



## checkcola

Good mic work at the top of the show and another in a long line of great Shield tag matches, ummm, I think show's like this make it clear where the talent is


----------



## Cobalt

Was a decent Raw I guess, was expecting much worse tbh.

First segment was really good, great to see HHH throw a few sly jabs to the fans and IWC etc, but Bryan put him in his place well and told him some real facts I really enjoyed it. The brawl was really entertaining, until you hear "CM Punk" chants but instead they send down Cena? Wtf seriously?

That Orton, Batista and Lesnar segment was fucking brilliant, Orton plays a good delusional, chaotic type of heel, his run hasn't been the best though, Batista did what he had to do, and Heyman is just a GOAT, honestly loved his mic work. That whole segment was something else, won't see that often but I loved it. Really good.

Everything else was meh, and the mainevent was a decent match, Bryan on fire as usual, Sheamus looked pretty good, something gives me a bad vibe his gonna be at the top for a while now, Cena was the same old shit. Ambrose was in spastic mode tonight, sold everything so well, Rollins was excellent too, but Reigns is gonna get a mega push I'll bet my life on it, his being booked to look so strong

Good ending hope it leads to The Shield vs Wyatts please.

And where the fuck was Punk? Such a let down.


----------



## Scribbed

That chair catch by little Naich during Lesnar's segment. Looked like it could have taken someone's head off if he'd missed it


----------



## Arcturus

Cleveland crowd was very poor in comparison to Sunday Night's Pitt crowd, they sucked the life out of RAW, must have been a lot of Europeans in Pitt.


----------



## checkcola

Arcturus said:


> Cleveland crowd was very poor in comparison to Sunday Night's Pitt crowd, they sucked the life out of RAW, must have been a lot of Europeans in Pitt.


In fairness, what crowd really would be into a random Kofi/ADR match for the zillionth time


----------



## Invertalon

Curious how we sounded on TV, because last nights crowd put most of the other RAW/Smackdown events I have been to, to shame. Included the Y2J return in Memphis, multiple PIT shows, Columbus, Cleveland, Buffalo and a few others. Same thing with the Rock Concert RAW in Cleveland though as well... The people were INSANE all night, but on TV sounded NOTHING in comparison. It may honestly be to poor acoustics at the Q, as it was even harder to hear the PA systems and such compared to other arenas. Could be a factor, for sure... There is no reason at all we should have sounded weak on TV last night with how loud we were... 

The crowd was FANTASTIC all night, minus a few boring matches where we chanted random stuff... But overall, extremely good crowd. Even the camera men were smiling at points due to the volume. I think the biggest pop of the night was the hate for Batista and probably the pop for Lesnar (which I am pissed they scrapped that match...). Along with course the DB chants and Cena. Would have been epic though if the Brock match happened...

But yes, Daniel Bryan chants got muddy at times due to people chanting opposite things (YES or DB at the same time), was a very pro-Cena crowd overall... But for whoever thinks WWE pumped in "Lets go Cena... Cena Sucks" chants because they all sound the same... IDIOT. They always sound the same, no matter where you go. Cleveland was extremely loud and clear during the main event. When you have nothing but children/women chanting "lets go..." and all the men "cena sucks", it will always sound the same.

Conspiracy theorists are something else here... lol

But Cleveland was fantastic last night... I am proud of the crowd. I am not sure how it came across on TV yet, but it was really one of the best shows crowd wise (and RAW in general) I have been to... It would have been a bit stronger if the last hour had something better in it (Brock Vs. Batista perhaps...) but the first half was amazing live.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Invertalon said:


> Curious how we sounded on TV, because last nights crowd put most of the other RAW/Smackdown events I have been to, to shame. Included the Y2J return in Memphis, multiple PIT shows, Columbus, Cleveland, Buffalo and a few others. Same thing with the Rock Concert RAW in Cleveland though as well... The people were INSANE all night, but on TV sounded NOTHING in comparison. It may honestly be to poor acoustics at the Q, as it was even harder to hear the PA systems and such compared to other arenas. Could be a factor, for sure.
> 
> The crowd was FANTASTIC all night, minus a few boring matches where we chanted random stuff... But overall, extremely good crowd. Even the camera men were smiling at points due to the volume. I think the biggest pop of the night was the hate for Batista and probably the pop for Lesnar (which I am pissed they scrapped that match...). Along with course the DB chants and Cena. Would have been epic though if the Brock match happened...
> 
> But yes, Daniel Bryan chants got muddy at times due to people chanting opposite things (YES or DB at the same time), was a very pro-Cena crowd overall... But for whoever thinks WWE pumped in "Lets go Cena... Cena Sucks" chants because they all sound the same... IDIOT. They always sound the same, no matter where you go. Cleveland was extremely loud and clear during the main event. When you have nothing but children/women chanting "lets go..." and all the men "cena sucks", it will always sound the same.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists are something else here... lol
> 
> But Cleveland was fantastic last night... I am proud of the crowd. I am not sure how it came across on TV yet, but it was really one of the best shows crowd wise (and RAW in general) I have been to... It would have been a bit stronger if the last hour had something better in it (Brock Vs. Batista perhaps...) but the first half was amazing live.



You might want to go back and watch and see how it sounds


----------



## Invertalon

Yeah trust me, I plan to! But we got home late and I had to be at work by 7am... lol

I will skip through some key points when I get home and see how it sounded.

But from experience (again, the Rock Concert), we sounded HEAVILY "muffled" compared to live. I was blown away with how terrible we sounded on TV compared to the energy/clarity/volume live. Worlds apart. Cleveland has a GREAT WWE crowd, especially for RAW (Smackdown a bit less).


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Solid episode. Dave Batista, Randy Orton & Brock Lesnar in the same ring was the highlight of this episode for me (EDIT: As well as Rollins busting his ass), dat Ruthless Aggression Era :mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Seth Rollins :ti

HHH completely owning the crowd at the start was epic the King of Kings really is the GOAT on the mic :hhh2

Nice to see Big Dave, Lesnar and Randall all in the ring at the same time a triple threat match between the 3 of them would have me marking like a child :mark:

Good to see Fella back shame he is still a babyface though


----------



## Bryan D.

Ah, Brock destroying everyone. Always lots of fun. (Y)


----------



## Invertalon

When he threw that chair at the end (Brock) I think everyone was a bit worried it was going into the crowd. The ref luckily got it under control though after it bounced lol

Some of those chair shots at first were brutal. The thud sounded so painful. The first few were direct hits to Cody, but then they became glancing blows with the ring absorbing some of the impact. But those first few.... Damn.

Was such a fun show though... First half so strong, second half a bit less-so. Was hoping we got that Brock match, though, Would have been a much better main event then the super-hero clan.


----------



## Saved_masses

Pretty confused at last nights raw, why did it seem as if we were going towards Bryan vs HHH and Shield vs Wyatt's 

Could definitely tell the was written about an hour before the show


----------



## CJohn3:16

No sign of Punk or Kane, Bryan interrupting HHH (HHH is such a great heel btw), and Batista and Orton not being able to do a promo with Lesnar coming for them. Yeah, damage control right there.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Saved_masses said:


> Pretty confused at last nights raw, why did it seem as if we were going towards Bryan vs HHH and Shield vs Wyatt's
> 
> Could definitely tell the was written about an hour before the show


Now we have two guys against the Authority again. Maybe that is why CM Punk didn't showed up. 

I really want to see Shield vs Wyatt, so I am fine with that.


----------



## Legion3

Lesnar for sure threw that chair way to hard...luckily the ref was there to block it.


----------



## dmccourt95

Is it just me who would like to see a Shield vs Wyatts elimination chamber match


----------



## CJohn3:16

dmccourt95 said:


> Is it just me who would like to see a Shield vs Wyatts elimination chamber match


You are not alone on that. It seemed to me that after last night, Shield would be the face team.


----------



## checkcola

Things sure have changed since you've returned, Sheamus...


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

When is that specific gif from?


----------



## Banez

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It might've been Meltzer, but they "leaked" 5 matches schedules for Wrestlemania. Everyone laughed at the Cena/Wyatt match but that seems like it is (or was at least) the plan. Others were pretty obvious: Lesnar/Taker, Batista/Orton for the title, Punk/Triple H, and yes, Seamus/Bryan.


leaked things are the best.. and when they are wrong they just go with "oh the plans changed" card


----------



## Big Dog

AJ getting beat by someone's ass...wtf.


----------



## Arcturus

Legion3 said:


> Lesnar for sure threw that chair way to hard...luckily the ref was there to block it.


Lesnar has always been like that, he is stiff and he knows it, you can't expect a man that was throwing people around for real for many years and then beating people up for real to ever get used to always throw worked shots, not in his DNA and nobody is going to tell him to stop, bottom line is if you are in the ring with Lesnar then prepare to get hurt for real, as Cena found out.


----------



## FalseKing

Awful RAW.

The abscence of Punk made things ten times worse. Lesnar/Heyman saved the Orton/Batista segment and were again the only good thing about the whole show.

"Tag Team" RAW is getting obnoxious. Just like these pointless Bryan/Triple H interactions. The "power couple" are terrible on screen characters.


----------



## Pharmakon

why is aj lee losing to a booty bump finisher? can someone please explain to me why aj is jobbing to the girls from total diva's. next eva marie is gonna start winning even though she can't work a lick in the ring. dolph ziggler finally winning a match is like the cleveland browns winning the super bowl. ﻿


----------



## Punkhead

Why the hell didn't they do anything with Roman Reigns?


----------



## Pharmakon

Do you ever get the feeling Barrett's really enjoying his job right now? ﻿


----------



## murder

TomasThunder619 said:


> Why the hell didn't they do anything with Roman Reigns?


You oviously missed the spot where he broke the STF for the first time in history. That was a great spot by the way.


----------



## Certified G

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> When is that specific gif from?


Raw last night, Daniel Bryan is on the turnbuckle during his entrance doing the Yes! chant as the announcers hype the match for after the break.


----------



## FalseKing

murder said:


> You oviously missed the spot where he broke the STF for the first time in history. That was a great spot by the way.


I don't think he's the first one to brake it.


----------



## KakeRock

Is there any Place/site where i can read the results for RAW so i dont need to watch it??


----------



## Punked Up

FalseKing said:


> I don't think he's the first one to brake it.



I think Punk countered it straight into the Vice once but that's all I remember. It's usually a rope break.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

Yo can someone clear something up for me - did Heyman tell Maddox he had until the end of the night to decide which Lesnar match he wanted? Because either I went for a bathroom break and missed it but I didn't see what decision he made or how they concluded that.


----------



## Starbuck

Interesting turn of events and I sincerely hope to all holy fuck that they changed whatever supposed plans they had and are going with what they teased on Raw. 










*GIVE US THE FUCKING MATCH YOU BITCHES*

And while you're at it, give us Shield vs. Wyatts too. 

The opener was awesome and this match simply needs to happen. HHH & Stephanie trolling is glorious. Let Hunter turn full fucking heel, keep Bryan serious like he was at the end of that awesome confrontation and I don't think the Superdome could contain the sheer joy that would come with Bryan tapping the Game out. Seeing Batista and Brock in the ring together was also a :mark: moment too. A match between these guys would have such a big time feel. Maybe at Summerslam later this year. Main event was great and please do Shield/Wyatts @ Mania. They'd be foolish not to.


----------



## Punkhead

murder said:


> You oviously missed the spot where he broke the STF for the first time in history. That was a great spot by the way.





FalseKing said:


> I don't think he's the first one to brake it.


Yeah, far from the first, but I guess it was just a joke. Anyway, so where is the Shield's split?


----------



## The BoogeyMan

Starbuck said:


> Interesting turn of events and I sincerely hope to all holy fuck that they changed whatever supposed plans they had and are going with what they teased on Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GIVE US THE FUCKING MATCH YOU BITCHES*


As much as I would love it, dude they're also building to Punk vs HHH way more. Punk's had authority problems before, believed they sent Shield after him for months, got betrayed by his old buddies Dogg & Gunn and is feuding with HHH's Chief of Staff in Kane. It looks a lot more likely to me that Punk faces Kane at the Chamber (if he's not in it) and then HHH at Mania.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Hoping last nights show is an indication that they've changed plans.


----------



## Jammy

There is no fucking way Triple H will put Bryan over, mark my words. 

He's backed out of it, he's back to 'cool-45yo-corporate rebel Haitch'. Fucking disgrace. I've lost a lot of respect for him over the last 6 months.


----------



## APEX

Lesnar, Orton and Batista in the same ring? :mark:


----------



## zkorejo

Um no.. Keep Bryan away from Triple H. I dont trust Triple H to do "whats best for business" after what happened at Night of Champions 2011.

Besides, Bryan winning the WWE title is more important than this match. They should only let Triple H go full blown heel to a point when his character is frustrated enough to get back in his wrestling gear to get the job done. Only way that is happening is the downfall of Randy Orton at the hands of Bryan and Shield disbanding, leaving Triple H alone and desperate.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Starbuck said:


> Interesting turn of events and I sincerely hope to all holy fuck that they changed whatever supposed plans they had and are going with what they teased on Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GIVE US THE FUCKING MATCH YOU BITCHES*
> 
> And while you're at it, give us Shield vs. Wyatts too.
> 
> The opener was awesome and this match simply needs to happen. HHH & Stephanie trolling is glorious. Let Hunter turn full fucking heel, keep Bryan serious like he was at the end of that awesome confrontation and I don't think the Superdome could contain the sheer joy that would come with Bryan tapping the Game out. Seeing Batista and Brock in the ring together was also a :mark: moment too. A match between these guys would have such a big time feel. Maybe at Summerslam later this year. Main event was great and please do Shield/Wyatts @ Mania. They'd be foolish not to.



Don't do this to yourself *Starbuck* you know the plans are set in stone at this point. RAW last night was just a way to calm the fans and give Bryan something, they just delayed some of the plans going forward a week or two if anything.


----------



## Starbuck

YoungGun_UK said:


> Don't do this to yourself *Starbuck* you know the plans are set in stone at this point. RAW last night was just a way to calm the fans and give Bryan something, they just delayed some of the plans going forward a week or two if anything.


I know. A fool's hope but a hope none the less .


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Starbuck said:


> I know. A fool's hope but a hope none the less .


<-- This is a fool who hopes wwe gives JUSTICE


----------



## hardyorton

APEX said:


> Lesnar, Orton and Batista in the same ring? :mark:


The Crowd didn't give a fuck. Sad really.


----------



## Starbuck

RaneGaming said:


> <-- This is a fool who hopes wwe gives JUSTICE


We're all fools. At least you aren't a fool who has spent thousands to travel to New Orleans to listen to fucking Daniel Bryan chants all night long. Jesus fuck if they don't sort this Mania is going to be a complete shambles not to mention a waste of money. Pay top money to sit in an arena of 70,000 people more interested in chanting a name than the thing they paid money to see. 

:vince2

Like me.

:vince7


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Meltzer reported that despite the chants. There sticking with their plan (Batista V Orton, HHH V Punk)

Because Batista is the future and HHH only wrestlers stars.

I cant wait until I'm at the dome shitting all over the wwe title match along with 70,000 people.


----------



## Oscirus

Hell at this point I'd even take HBK coming out of retirement for Bryan. I get that they don't want to be seen as weak, but at least give Bryan something more then Seamus


----------



## Starbuck

Legit don't understand why anybody would enjoy having their money wasted. I want to attend Wrestlemania. I'd rather fly out to watch that than fly across the world to sit and chant a name all night long. But hey, you won't be the only one and sadly it's just about a guarantee to happen if they don't wise the fuck up and do the right thing.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Starbuck said:


> Legit don't understand why anybody would enjoy having their money wasted. I want to attend Wrestlemania. I'd rather fly out to watch that than fly across the world to sit and chant a name all night long. But hey, you won't be the only one and sadly it's just about a guarantee to happen if they don't wise the fuck up and do the right thing.


The match is going to happen. I've accepted it. But the crowd hijacking has got me pumped. 

A stadium size mexican wave during Orton V Bastista will be the goat WM moment.


----------



## El_Absoluto

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT????

Sheamus is a top universally respected superstar of this era... him putting over Bryan is a great achievment for DB... his Wrestlemania moment.

:vince4 :hhh2 :bryan3


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Starbuck said:


> We're all fools. At least you aren't a fool who has spent thousands to travel to New Orleans to listen to fucking Daniel Bryan chants all night long. Jesus fuck if they don't sort this Mania is going to be a complete shambles not to mention a waste of money. Pay top money to sit in an arena of 70,000 people more interested in chanting a name than the thing they paid money to see.
> 
> :vince2
> 
> Like me.
> 
> :vince7


I Live in uk and been to a few Mania's but not any in last 13 years since it's so expensive 

But i feel you  it's really sad that they are that out of touch, am a bryan fan but just give him the ball if he fails and fans turn on him or *Doesn't Draw* or whatever fine he was given a chance and i don't mean a oh 2 ppv's then take title and put him in mid card i mean give him the ball and push him like Reigns is getting pushed (not even that big a push) since bryan doesn't need it just support him.


----------



## Starbuck

I guess I can't oppose the good old Mexican Wave. I wonder what weird and wonderful new craze will spring from this train wreck. Last year it was the random announcer chanting, the year before it was the YES chants ironically enough. God only knows what the hell we're in store for this time. If we're lucky they'll film something about Orton and Batista for the Network before they go out there and we'll get to witness the shit storm backstage, preferably showing Bryan sitting the locker room :lol'ing to himself.


----------



## SonoShion

Starbuck said:


> We're all fools. At least you aren't a fool who has spent thousands to travel to New Orleans to listen to fucking Daniel Bryan chants all night long. Jesus fuck if they don't sort this Mania is going to be a complete shambles not to mention a waste of money. Pay top money to sit in an arena of 70,000 people more interested in chanting a name than the thing they paid money to see.
> 
> :vince2
> 
> Like me.
> 
> :vince7


At this point I'm actually more looking forward to the following RAW instead of Mania. I won't let the card ruin my excitement for the mania weekend. Mainly because I get to see BROCK in action again though.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Starbuck said:


> I guess I can't oppose the good old Mexican Wave. I wonder what weird and wonderful new craze will spring from this train wreck. Last year it was the random announcer chanting, the year before it was the YES chants ironically enough. God only knows what the hell we're in store for this time. If we're lucky they'll film something about Orton and Batista for the Network before they go out there and we'll get to witness the shit storm backstage, preferably showing Bryan sitting the locker room :lol'ing to himself.


Bryan chilling next to Punk,Jericho and Ziggy with them all just Nodding and patting Orton on his back saying good luck as the Crowd destroys him

i We might even see a F*** you chant thrown in (i know kids will be there but Mania you are asking for trouble look at Goldberg vs brock match it will be that 10X austin was the ref in that match and fan's destroyed both of them 

just think if Chris Benoit didn't win the rumble and wasn't in that match. that's what am expecting also isn't the stadium a closed dome?


----------



## CJohn3:16

I am pretty sure Batista vs Orton won't close Wrestlemania. That will be a disaster, if it happens. I also hope Batista loses is shit and turns heel in the match. :lmao


----------



## D.M.N.

Have to say WWE turned what could have been a disastrous situation into a good one following Raw. The final segment for me left a lot of possibilities open should WWE wish to tear the current WrestleMania plan to shreds.

Not sure they will, but the possibility is there.


----------



## RFalcao

who is sin cara after mistico departure?


----------



## NeyNey

Enjoyed RAW very much. 

Even Ryback/Curtis Match was nice, thanks to the Usos.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

Where the hell was Miz's dad?!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

413 pages & counting for this episode??


----------



## CJohn3:16

Well, it was a pretty good episode and Bryan is finally back into the title picture.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

GOAT of the night


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Jotting these down as I go..

Pros:
Opening Promo 
Batista booed :lmao
Steph tossing softballs to the crowd ("do you really think they came here just to see you?")
No fucks given about the Orton/Batista segment (giving Lesnar a pop for just interrupting, lol)
Crowd shitting on ADR/Kofi by chanting and cheering announcers
BROCKNESS MONSTER on the Rhodes brothers (THE CATCH BY THE REF)
Sheamus doing the little things to help Bryan (the point before the tag)
Rollins selling that missile dropkick (and DAT GERMAN SUPLEX)
We need a Rollins/Bryan feud once Rollins moves up the ladder
Building up of Reigns (slow and methodical, love it)
Setting up SHIELD vs Wyatts
Imagine a year ago a tag team of Cena/Sheamus/Bryan where a win has Bryan's theme play (really pushing him as a top face)

Cons:
Sheamus/Cena trying to siphon off Bryan's overness by "saving" him. Disgusting.
Ziggler getting a jobber entrance (also, conflicting with his gimmick hometown)
Cena's spear sell -- what the fuck was that?!
Obvious setting up of Sheamus/Bryan by way of the Chamber results
WWE quieting the crowd mics:lmao

tl:dr: RAW IS BRYAN


----------



## Trifektah

Pretty decent Raw, lots of good matches in there. 

I think it's great that the WWE fans (even casuals) are starting to voice their opinions about being sick of Cena, Orton and Batista hogging the spotlight. Guys like Cesaro, Rollins, Reigns, Bryan, Ziggler (Ambrose would to but his heel work is so good it transcends the cheers) ect all get positive reactions because they are clearly the future of the company if Creative pulls their heads out of their asses and starts to build them.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Did Ryback's singlet have Ironman and an arc reactor on the back?
If so that's fucking awesome.


----------



## Kingy_85

Everyone is talking about Daniel Bryan. 

Social Media is exploding and he's even making National newspapers!

How does WWE react? 

Has him beaten up and sends out Stalemus and John Cenaitallbefore to make the save and hog the spotlight. 

I have never cringed so hard in my life. No explanation, no reason. 

Just WWE looking desperate as always. 

"You'll cheer for who we say to cheer for"


----------

